# Alexander McQueen Bag Thread



## chloehandbags

I thought that maybe there should be a thread for members to discuss and post pics of their Alexander McQueen bags - whether they are a variation of the Novak, or other styles. 

Also, we could discuss and post pics of AM bags we are thinking of getting/would like to get.  

A few hours ago, I finally succumbed and bought the black fish scale Mini Novak with Dragon (or Wyrm) Clasp:






I hope I like it as much IRL as I do on-line!


----------



## icechick

That is one gorgeous bag    I'm sure you're gonna love it.  I have the red Novak and it kind of surprised me how much it goes with.  Now I'm lusting over the small olive one, it's funny, I was just looking at it at NAP 5 minutes ago.


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Thank you!  

I think I'm going to love it, too.  I haven't bought a bag in a while, but I think this one's really special! 

What a coincidence, BTW, do you think you'll get the olive?  

Also, if you have any pics of your red Novak, it would be lovely to see them!


----------



## icechick

I just changed computers 2 weeks ago and I haven't figured out how to resize pics on this one yet :censor:   I've been a little hezitant about the color olive and that is the only thing that has stopped me from buying it.  I just ordered an olive Laurin Merkin clutch to try out the color  and if I like it I'm going ahead and buying it.  I really love the shape of the novak, it's both feminine and edgy at the same time.


----------



## chloehandbags

I really like the Novak, too.  

I didn't buy the original one, as I really prefer slouchy shoulderbags and clutches, on me.  But I've always admired it on others.  

I think olive's a nice colour and fairly neutral, really.  You can wear it with most warmer colours and brown, black, or grey.  It also looks really good against an olive complexion, or a tan.  

Probably not so much on me, though, I'm quite fair.

No hurry about the pics, BTW!


----------



## icechick

Well, you talked me into it, I just ordered it a minute ago


----------



## chloehandbags

Oh dear, I've enabled again! ush: 

That's twice in one week! :shame: 

I'm sorry!  

I hope I'm right and you like the colour!


----------



## icechick

Noooo I'm really happy about it so thank you and I'm sure I'll love it!!!  Funny how things turn out sometimes, lol


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Very true.


----------



## icechick

I can finally start posting pics again ! Anyway, she came on tuesday  , I think, and here she is: Miss Olive sitting pretty next to her big sister Miss red


----------



## seahorseinstripes

OMG!!! that's sooo beautiful! i love the dragon clasp 
*chloehandbag, icechick*, congrats to you two!
may i ask how much was it?


----------



## icechick

All of them are from NAP, I don't remember the price of the dragonclasp but mine was around 500 pounds with shipping.


----------



## danae

the red novak is my favourite of all time!!! drool!
My mom has the small one in beige, with the woven leather. It's lovely. The Novak is so elegant!


----------



## Nola

I love his bags, they´re hot!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

icechick said:


> I can finally start posting pics again ! Anyway, she came on tuesday  , I think, and here she is: Miss Olive sitting pretty next to her big sister Miss red


 

Oh, she's lovely!    

I think the olive's even nicer in your photo (greener and less yellow) and of course, the red's gorgeous, too.  

They look great together!


----------



## chloehandbags

seahorseinstripes said:


> OMG!!! that's sooo beautiful! i love the dragon clasp
> *chloehandbag, icechick*, congrats to you two!
> may i ask how much was it?


 

Thank you, seahorseinstripes!  

I love the clasp, too and also the way that the fish scale leather looks like the dragon scales on the clasp (well, to me, anyway! ).

It was &#163;770.00 (it was $1,515, but now it appears to be only $1,225 on the US site!) from NAP.


----------



## chloehandbags

Almost forgot, I received the Mini Novak last week but had to return it, as the strip of leather that goes around the bag vertically was sewn on crookedly, so I had to exchange it.

I should get the replacement tomorrow.


----------



## mich327

I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! What a unique and special bag!


----------



## germophobe

hi!  i am thinking of buying a novak from ebay.  any tips on how to tell a real one from a fake?


----------



## notblushing

I am seriously in lust with this bag. Totally hot, elegant, arm candy.


----------



## bagsforme

germophobe said:


> hi! i am thinking of buying a novak from ebay. any tips on how to tell a real one from a fake?


 
I think its pretty easy to tell fake Novaks from authentic compaired to some other brands.  I looked on ebay and there aren't to many listed.  Of course there are fakes.  The ones that are authentic are:
item 300056286439    This one is a good price.




item 170054231161   This seller has several authentic ones.  Starting at almost retail.



item 170055142886


----------



## chloehandbags

mich327 said:


> I LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! What a unique and special bag!


 

Thank you so much, mich!


----------



## chloehandbags

notblushing said:


> I am seriously in lust with this bag. Totally hot, elegant, arm candy.


 

Thank you, nb! 

I love it, too.


----------



## pinkish_love

NICE bags ladies!!! congratulations!!


----------



## chloehandbags

Thank you, pinkish!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

*its fab looking*


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Thank you!


----------



## LondonBrat

I have a TO DIE FOR black medium crochet novak bought last year. It was with my winter stuff so I recently took it back out (I bought it last year). Ill take pics and post soon.


I am after the knitted novak at the mo....its stunning but a little expensive (im having cash flow problems!)...the regular novak is a little too structured for my liking. But Its such a classy bag I have to say!


----------



## sonya

I love that clutch, chloehandbags! 

I only have one Alexander McQueen, don't even know what year it's from, but it's before the Gucci Group acquisition. I've loved Alexander McQueen forever, since his first collections.

My bag is very simple, a plain black leather bag with a buckle front and a tassle on the side. It doesn't look "designer" at all, I guess. My ex once asked me why I wasn't carrying a designer bag to his firm's party. I then told him it's Alexander McQueen, but I guess it would have been safer to carry one of those Chanel flaps that everyone had!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Thank you so much, sonya! 

I think AM's amazingly talented, too.  He takes clothes and accessory design to a whole new level.  

Do you have any pics of your bag, BTW?


----------



## sonya

My bag is actually at my parent's house so I don't have access to it....

By the way, the red Novak is 30&#37; off at LVR....

luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping on line


----------



## sonya

Here is an interesting patent Novak, 30&#37; off

luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping on line


----------



## sonya

Here are some more Novaks on sale, 30&#37; off

luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping online


----------



## chloehandbags

I love both of those sonya!    

The red is such a rich colour and the textured pattern on the patent one is really different and attractive.  

I also like the cable knit one. 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## sonya

I like the Novaks. I don't have any.... I may rethink this though. 

I honestly haven't bought a bag in months (the last one I bought is a Valentino for my mom, so it's not even a bag for me).

I think the prices for those bags are good, especially when the remove the VAT for the US.... Basically the price in Euros is the price in USD....


----------



## sonya

luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping on line

brown, whine (their spelling -- is it "wine" or "white"?), dune and black all for 594 Euros, VAT included (so you get to subtract the VAT for shipment to the US).... $659 ... a good deal! (I didn't realize the exchange rate is 1.33 now!)

I just saw how much people are selling them on eBay.... It's cheaper to get one that you know for certain is authentic on luisaviaroma!


----------



## Nyria

Gawgeous!  Love the dragon!
And LondonBrat - can't wait to see your pics!
You can probably tell by my signature that I love the novak - when I win the lotto I'll post pics of it =)


----------



## chloehandbags

LondonBrat said:


> I have a TO DIE FOR black medium crochet novak bought last year. It was with my winter stuff so I recently took it back out (I bought it last year). Ill take pics and post soon.
> 
> 
> I am after the knitted novak at the mo....its stunning but a little expensive (im having cash flow problems!)...the regular novak is a little too structured for my liking. But Its such a classy bag I have to say!


 

That's exactly how I feel.  

I love the look of the regular Novak, but I prefer large bags to be slouchier, too.

I love the cable knit Novak; you know it's on sale on the US NAP site?

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## chloehandbags

sonya said:


> I like the Novaks. I don't have any.... I may rethink this though.
> 
> I honestly haven't bought a bag in months (the last one I bought is a Valentino for my mom, so it's not even a bag for me).
> 
> I think the prices for those bags are good, especially when the remove the VAT for the US.... Basically the price in Euros is the price in USD....


 

Until I bought this one and my RC Art Nouveau pattern Satin Roll Clutch, I hadn't bought a bag for 2 years! 

They are really good prices.  Which one would you buy, sonya?


----------



## chloehandbags

sonya said:


> luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping on line
> 
> brown, whine (their spelling -- is it "wine" or "white"?),


 

LOL! 

I think it's supposed to be 'wine', as the one in the pic is a red wine colour.  Very confusing! :blink:




> dune and black all for 594 Euros, VAT included (so you get to subtract the VAT for shipment to the US).... $659 ... a good deal! (I didn't realize the exchange rate is 1.33 now!)
> 
> I just saw how much people are selling them on eBay.... It's cheaper to get one that you know for certain is authentic on luisaviaroma!


 

Very true.


----------



## chloehandbags

Nyria said:


> Gawgeous! Love the dragon!
> 
> You can probably tell by my signature that I love the novak - when I win the lotto I'll post pics of it =)


 

Thank you! 

Maybe you could snag a reduced one on LVR?


----------



## LondonBrat

Nyria said:


> Gawgeous! Love the dragon!
> And LondonBrat - can't wait to see your pics!
> You can probably tell by my signature that I love the novak - when I win the lotto I'll post pics of it =)


 

Aaaaaaa!!! THATS the novak I want! The one in your sig! Its sooo cute and classy and wintery! the Arran!

Chloehandbags- I wil I promise I will take photos! Dont tel me its on sale! I bought it for full price (but a while ago)!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Oops, sorry! :shame: It's the knitted that's on sale, not the crocheted, BTW. 

I know the feeling, I bought the Mini at full price.  The first one had an unevenly sewn strip of leather and then the replacement had an over polished brooch (so the eye of one of the dragons was distorted). :blink: 

So, it went on sale on the US site, before I even got a decent one, let alone the chance to use it!


----------



## sonya

chloehandbags said:


> Until I bought this one and my RC Art Nouveau pattern Satin Roll Clutch, I hadn't bought a bag for 2 years!
> 
> They are really good prices.  Which one would you buy, sonya?



I think the brown or red. The picture says they are 40cm across? That seems huge. I kind of like the ones with pompoms hanging off of it, but I probably wouldn't buy it.

I probably won't get any though. The Derek Lam is also on sale!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ I don't think 40cm's _that_ big, especially since that's just the widest part, at the bottom.  But, I suppose it depends on your height and build, to a certain extent.  

Love the Derek Lam...    ...although, I've heard it weighs a ton.

I almost bought the clutch, but this just pipped it to the post.  

Might still get the chance to buy it, after Christmas, you never know...


----------



## Dev

Does anyone else find this red Novak on LVR strange looking? 
luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping on line
I know the picture is taken at a weird angle, but I find the color more orange than red. It sort of looks old rather than shiny and new like icechick's red Novak (as posted earlier in this thread). Do classic Novak bags come in different types of leather? 
I really want a Novak, and 50 percent off would be wonderful, but I just keep thinking the red one on LVR looks funny. Am I the only one?


----------



## twinkle.tink

Not for me, but cute


----------



## chloehandbags

Dev said:


> Does anyone else find this red Novak on LVR strange looking?
> luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping on line
> I know the picture is taken at a weird angle, but I find the color more orange than red. It sort of looks old rather than shiny and new like icechick's red Novak (as posted earlier in this thread). Do classic Novak bags come in different types of leather?
> I really want a Novak, and 50 percent off would be wonderful, but I just keep thinking the red one on LVR looks funny. Am I the only one?


 

I'm not an expert, but I personally think it's fine.  

If Mini Novaks can come in Fish scale leather, I'm sure Novaks can come in different leather finishes.  I actually rather like the matt look of the calfskin, for a change.  

I also really like the red-orange colour.  If you don't like it, you shouldn't get it, though; 50% off, or not.

I hope someone, more knowledgeable can help you soon!


----------



## chloehandbags

twinkle.tink said:


> Not for me, but cute


 

Thank you, twinkle!


----------



## chloehandbags

Seeing as this thread has resurfaced, I'll take this opportunity to (finally! :shame: ) post the pics of my Mini Novak (with and without chain):


----------



## lara0112

I LOOOOOOOOVE your bag! 

I am nuts about McQueen - hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## karo

icechick said:


> I can finally start posting pics again ! Anyway, she came on tuesday  , I think, and here she is: Miss Olive sitting pretty next to her big sister Miss red


Gorgeous bags. I love them, especially the olive one.


----------



## chloehandbags

lara0112 said:


> I LOOOOOOOOVE your bag!
> 
> I am nuts about McQueen - hope you are enjoying it.


 

Thank you, so much, lara! 

I adore it!    

Sorry for the delay in responding, BTW, I forgot to check back! :shame: 

As I just mentioned, in another AM thread, I'm now eying up the Leather & Tulle Novak Clutch with Organza Flowers!


----------



## chloehandbags

karo said:


> Gorgeous bags. I love them, especially the olive one.


 

Thank you, karo!


----------



## winternight

^^^
LOVE your dragon bag! OMG.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

That dragon clutch is so hot!


----------



## chloehandbags

Thank you so much, winternight and j'aime_vuitton!


----------



## Graciella

Wow, I love this bag! I have two Novaks, I'll post some pics later.


----------



## papillon216

Nice bag!


----------



## chloehandbags

Graciella said:


> Wow, I love this bag! I have two Novaks, I'll post some pics later.


 

Thank you! 

Can't wait to see them, Graciella!


----------



## chloehandbags

papillon216 said:


> Nice bag!


 

Thank you, papillon!


----------



## tiger007g

sonya said:


> luisaviaroma.com ::: shopping on line
> 
> brown, whine (their spelling -- is it "wine" or "white"?), dune and black all for 594 Euros, VAT included (so you get to subtract the VAT for shipment to the US).... $659 ... a good deal! (I didn't realize the exchange rate is 1.33 now!)


 
Hi everyone!

This is my first post on this forum   Thank you so much for providing so much information in one place!  Does anyone know what color "Dune" is?

I emailed LVR, but I didn't get a response...

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## chiaoapple

The dragon clasp is oh so beautiful. What a statement it must make!


----------



## chloehandbags

tiger007g said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum  Thank you so much for providing so much information in one place! Does anyone know what color "Dune" is?
> 
> I emailed LVR, but I didn't get a response...
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


 

I don't know for sure, but I suspect it would be sand (beige).


----------



## chloehandbags

chiaoapple said:


> The dragon clasp is oh so beautiful. What a statement it must make!


 

Ahhh, thank you, chiaoapple! :shame: 

I love it, too!  

I wish he'd do a similar one with a blue background clasp - I'd buy that too!


----------



## ReRe

chloehandbags said:


> Thank you, seahorseinstripes!
> 
> I love the clasp, too and also the way that the fish scale leather looks like the dragon scales on the clasp (well, to me, anyway! ).
> 
> It was £770.00 (it was $1,515, but now it appears to be only $1,225 on the US site!) from NAP.


 
I love the bag, its now on sale at NAP for $900
Alexander McQueen Mini Novak with dragon clasp - NET-A-PORTER.COM

I have the original large Novak in black.  I really love the unique shape, I bought it from a wonderful seller on ebay because it was almost impossible to find the large black one when I was looking.


----------



## bagsforme

^That's really nice. I like the detail on the lock.  There aren't to many Novak's on Ebay.


----------



## BagAngel

Chloe that bag is absolutely AMAZING!!!!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## chloehandbags

ReRe said:


> I love the bag, its now on sale at NAP for $900
> Alexander McQueen Mini Novak with dragon clasp - NET-A-PORTER.COM
> 
> I have the original large Novak in black. I really love the unique shape, I bought it from a wonderful seller on ebay because it was almost impossible to find the large black one when I was looking.


 

Oooh bargain!  It must have been a return, as I'm pretty sure it was sold-out before.

Did anyone here get it?

Love your Novak, too, BTW.


----------



## chloehandbags

BagAngel said:


> Chloe that bag is absolutely AMAZING!!!!!! Enjoy!!!!


 

Thanks so much, Roz!


----------



## cat_inluv

_*Very stunning bag! congrats! *_


----------



## lara0112

if anyone still wants to buy a novak  - I clicked the links for LVR and they are still for sale at 50% off. wish I had the money right now.... ah.....


----------



## chloehandbags

cat_inluv said:


> _*Very stunning bag! congrats! *_


 

Ahhh, thanks cat!


----------



## Melisande R.

I love that dragon bag.


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Thank you so much, Melisande!


----------



## angora

There are 3 Novaks currently 70% off at LVR! I just bought this one:


----------



## bagsforme

^That's pretty.  Great price.  Enjoy!


----------



## winternight

^^
Wow great deal!  If there was another one of those I'd buy it - I'm still kicking myself for not buying the dragon clutch!


----------



## angora

They still have the knit version and the racoon tail (?) style, if anyone is interestered!


----------



## chloehandbags

Food for thought, if you're thinking of buying a bag on sale from LVR:


http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/my-chloe-ollie-from-lvr-is-horrible-131264.html


----------



## hovercraftier

Just to give an opposing viewpoint: I bought a Novak on sale from LVR and it was fine. Another TPF member ordered one and it was scratched so they sent her a picture and asked if she really wanted it. 

I'm not denying the bad experience of the Chloe purchaser, I'm just saying some of us have had a better time.


----------



## Graciella

I saw a new version today in the sale, it was the large woven one, but not like they're normally woven. This was more like a bottega veneta type, very soft woven leather. It was rather slouchy, in strange colours: metallic green, purple and aubergine colours mixed together. It looked rather alien, but it was great! Too bad I'd just bought the McQueen skull scarf and a pair of boots, I was just too broke to buy it. Anyone heard of this style?


----------



## wickedassin

Nordy's in San Diego, the Fashion Valley store has a number of McQueen bags on sale for 60% off.  They had a number of Novaks.

They had a smaller white/cream one with leather and patent trim.  They had the smaller and larger black with bamboo/straw body.  And they had some others.  If you're looking for something in particular, give them a call.

Ask for Cory or Enza.  The store's number is 619.295.4441.


----------



## chloehandbags

Graciella said:


> I saw a new version today in the sale, it was the large woven one, but not like they're normally woven. This was more like a bottega veneta type, very soft woven leather. It was rather slouchy, in strange colours: metallic green, purple and aubergine colours mixed together. It looked rather alien, but it was great! Too bad I'd just bought the McQueen skull scarf and a pair of boots, I was just too broke to buy it. Anyone heard of this style?


 

I haven't heard of it, or seen it, but it sounds nice!


----------



## chloehandbags

What does everyone think of the A/W '07 - '08 accessories on http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/flash.html?

I love the box clutches (the gold sequined, the stingray and particularly the patent leather with the skull clasp [which I think I may have to buy!]) and I also think the Ball Bags are amazing (but only for me if they also come with a leather handle, or an exotic like fishskin, or ostrich [I don't do snakeskin, lizard or croc, due to cruelty issues]).

Some of the shoes are absolutely fantastic, too!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

I absolutely love the trunk bag!


----------



## HandbagAngel

I have to admit, Alexander McQueen's creations are pieces of art!


----------



## melisande

This is a great thread! Good idea, starting it!


----------



## little_twig

i hope you don't mind me posting here, but really do like the Novak.  One question - are they faked?  and if so, what obvious signs should I look for?


----------



## Graciella

yes the novaks are faked, but they are so obviously faked that only a complete idiot would fall for it. The fakes are way too slouchy and have pebbled leather, whereas the real deal are made of rigid smooth leather. I think mcqueen is doing soft versions of the novak this fall, so it'll be a bit less easy to spot fakes, but still not very hard.


----------



## chloehandbags

melisande said:


> This is a great thread! Good idea, starting it!


 

Thanks, melisande!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Does anyone out there have an Elvie?

I have been lusting after one for awhile now.  They are so gorgeous.  But so pricey.

Here is a photo of the one I am dying for, from net-a-porter:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/22976


----------



## LeeMiller

chloehandbags said:


> What does everyone think of the A/W '07 - '08 accessories on http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/flash.html?
> 
> I love the box clutches (the gold sequined, the stingray and particularly the patent leather with the skull clasp [which I think I may have to buy!]) and I also think the Ball Bags are amazing (but only for me if they also come with a leather handle, or an exotic like fishskin, or ostrich [I don't do snakeskin, lizard or croc, due to cruelty issues]).
> 
> Some of the shoes are absolutely fantastic, too!


 
I'm loving this collection!  Especially the shoes with the art nouveau woman/dragonfly and the ones with the lady on the back.  I just don't know if I could ever walk in them!

I also love the skull clasp and stingray clutches.  And the Elvie bag.  Sigh.  I wish I had seen this before I went to NYC so that I could see some things in person!


----------



## chloehandbags

LeeMiller said:


> I'm loving this collection! Especially the shoes with the art nouveau woman/dragonfly and the ones with the lady on the back. I just don't know if I could ever walk in them!


 

Yes, same here! 

There is no way on earth I could walk in them, but they are so gorgeous to look at, aren't they?!


----------



## shirleebee

The Elvie bag is amazing. It's so much cooler than most of the status bags in the same price range.


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

I was so hoping an Elvie would go on sale somewhere!  But, it seems it wasn't to be.  Sigh.  Has anyone ever seen a McQueen bag on sale?


----------



## hovercraftier

HitchcockBlonde said:


> I was so hoping an Elvie would go on sale somewhere! But, it seems it wasn't to be. Sigh. Has anyone ever seen a McQueen bag on sale?


LVR had Novaks them on sale when they carried them, and Yoox had a bunch of Novaks earlier this year (I got one in python). I saw one Elvie on eBay but I was outbid, I should've set a higher limit. I'm going to keep hoping the Elvies turn up somewhere like Yoox or Bluefly someday.


----------



## Mayday70

Hi there. Can I ask you experts, what do you think is a good sale price for a large plain leather Novak bag in very good condition (seems hardly used) if someone has offered to sell me one. I'm not sure what they retail at full price (completely clueless!).

This person is a colleague who I have no reason not to trust, but I just want to be sure. Are there any obvious red flags for a Novak fake? Any tips you can offer.

I'm torn between buying this and an Chloe Edith I've seen on ebay. But all the messages I've read on here makes me think purchasing anything from ebay, unless you're an expert, is really dodgy and you're going to get duped. 

I would really appreciate any feedback because I'm having a serious handbag dilema! Thanks.


----------



## rorosity

I love that Elvie bag.  I saw it IRL at Nordstrom and it is gorgeous.  I also love the little metal clutch with the skull clasp.  Awesome.


----------



## yslalice

I just bought a lovely leather deep brown novak from Last Call (with an extra sale discount) for $396!!!! It is such a classy bag! I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Mayday70

Hi all. Do all authentic Novaks come with a serial number? and are both ends of the twist clasp stamped with the QC insignia? There is one selling on ebay that looks authentic but the lady says it doesn't have a number all that stamp on the clasp. I want one of these bags. Help please!


----------



## mayajuliana

I have an Elvie.  I love it.  It's in metallic black.  I don't care for the patent black or gold...it doesn't really look that good IMHO.  I can post pics if anyone wants.


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

mayajuliana said:


> I have an Elvie.  I love it.  It's in metallic black.  I don't care for the patent black or gold...it doesn't really look that good IMHO.  I can post pics if anyone wants.



I would love to see some!  That's my holy grail bag!

I saw the red patent version for this season at Neiman Marcus recently and it was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## tigger98

Mayday70 said:


> Hi all. Do all authentic Novaks come with a serial number? and are both ends of the twist clasp stamped with the QC insignia? There is one selling on ebay that looks authentic but the lady says it doesn't have a number all that stamp on the clasp. I want one of these bags. Help please!


 
I can't remember if mine has a serial number - will have to check when I get home and let you know.  On the twist clasp, only one end has the insignia.  Check the feet also - they all should have an insignia stamp on them.


----------



## Mayday70

Thank you so much for your help. 

The one on ebay looks authentic, but a few extra pointers are really appreciated. The thing I'm concerned about is this lack of serial number? I just assumed all authentic bags would have one, but I know some Chloe's don't.


----------



## Mayday70

tigger98 said:


> I can't remember if mine has a serial number - will have to check when I get home and let you know. On the twist clasp, only one end has the insignia. Check the feet also - they all should have an insignia stamp on them.


 
Hi Tigger 98. Would you help me out by giving me your opinion on this bag. Does it look like the real deal to you? Do I need to get any more photos to help authenticate it? thanks in advance.


----------



## Joke

Yay, there is a MCQueen thread! I love McQueen.

Oooh I so love the Elvie, I've been wanting one so bad, but it's a bit too pricey for me .

I'm glad I found some fellow Elvie lovers, when I posted this on MUA everyone went ew .


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Joke said:


> Yay, there is a MCQueen thread! I love McQueen.
> 
> Oooh I so love the Elvie, I've been wanting one so bad, but it's a bit too pricey for me .
> 
> I'm glad I found some fellow Elvie lovers, when I posted this on MUA everyone went ew .


 
I am in the exact same situation!  I adore the Elvie and would love to have one but alas it is too pricey.  And of course they never go on sale.

The Elvie is a gorgeous bag, I don't see how ANYONE can say "Ew" to it!  Those people need to get their eyes checked.  LOL

Have you seen it in the red patent?  I just saw the red version in Neiman's recently and WOW.  Even more gorgeous than the black.


----------



## LeeMiller

mayajuliana said:


> I have an Elvie. I love it. It's in metallic black. I don't care for the patent black or gold...it doesn't really look that good IMHO. I can post pics if anyone wants.


 
LOL, of course I'd love to see pics!

Re. the skull clap evening bags - has anyone seen those IRL?


----------



## mayajuliana

OK, here are some pics of my Elvie.  Note that this isn't the patent black, but the matte black with some metallic specs on the leather from the A/W 2007 collection.  These may not be that great because I took these just a few minutes ago at night, so I'll let you be the judge.


----------



## mayajuliana

Joke said:


> Yay, there is a MCQueen thread! I love McQueen.
> 
> Oooh I so love the Elvie, I've been wanting one so bad, but it's a bit too pricey for me .
> 
> I'm glad I found some fellow Elvie lovers, when I posted this on MUA everyone went ew .



I think you have to see the Elvie in person to like it.  I admit, pictures don't really capture how it really looks irl. 

On sale Elvies or Novaks, I don't see them often because McQueen bags aren't really in demand the way MJs, Chloes, etc.  I'll ask my SAs if they do ever go on sale...seems like anything I choose are very hard to find on sale.  Bleh.


----------



## Joke

Thank you Mayajuliana for the gorgeous pics! Your Elvie looks stunning!


----------



## chloehandbags

yslalice said:


> I just bought a lovely leather deep brown novak from Last Call (with an extra sale discount) for $396!!!! It is such a classy bag! I can't wait to use it!


 

Great price! 

Congrats!


----------



## chloehandbags

LeeMiller said:


> Re. the skull clap evening bags - has anyone seen those IRL?


 

I haven't seen them IRL, no. 

I nearly bought one from NAP, but decided against it, as I didn't like the fact that the hinge showed, so, presumably, the bag wouldn't have been able to stand (petty reason, I know!).


----------



## chloehandbags

mayajuliana said:


> View attachment 328910
> View attachment 328911
> View attachment 328912
> View attachment 328913
> View attachment 328914
> 
> 
> OK, here are some pics of my Elvie. Note that this isn't the patent black, but the matte black with some metallic specs on the leather from the A/W 2007 collection. These may not be that great because I took these just a few minutes ago at night, so I'll let you be the judge.


 

Wow! I absolutely love that colour!


----------



## tigger98

Mayday70 said:


> Hi Tigger 98. Would you help me out by giving me your opinion on this bag. Does it look like the real deal to you? Do I need to get any more photos to help authenticate it? thanks in advance.


 
This does look very good.  Mine came with the little card as well and the dustbag looks very authentic.  The stamps all appear to be in the right place.  Because I only have the one Novak I am not sure whether the colour of the lining changes with the bag.  Mine is a dark brown and has a similar dark brown canvas lining

Is this being sold on Ebay?  If you pay via PayPal, you should be protected anyway...  Hope this helps.


----------



## LeeMiller

*Mayajuliana*, I LOVE your bag!  Its so fabulous!  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## LeeMiller

chloehandbags said:


> I haven't seen them IRL, no.
> 
> I nearly bought one from NAP, but decided against it, as I didn't like the fact that the hinge showed, so, presumably, the bag wouldn't have been able to stand (petty reason, I know!).


 
No, that makes sense.  I mean it would be more fun to leave it on a table with the little skull looking out at people, right?  I can't tell from the NAP photos, it looks like it could maybe stand up?  Hmmm.  So cute!


----------



## LeeMiller

yslalice said:


> I just bought a lovely leather deep brown novak from Last Call (with an extra sale discount) for $396!!!! It is such a classy bag! I can't wait to use it!


 
That is a super great deal!  Wow!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Maya, those are beautiful!  I have never seen that color before.  Lovely!

I will try to post some pics of my Novak as soon as I get my digicam fixed!


----------



## Florasun

mayajuliana said:


> View attachment 328910
> View attachment 328911
> View attachment 328912
> View attachment 328913
> View attachment 328914
> 
> 
> OK, here are some pics of my Elvie. Note that this isn't the patent black, but the matte black with some metallic specs on the leather from the A/W 2007 collection. These may not be that great because I took these just a few minutes ago at night, so I'll let you be the judge.


 
Maya, that is such a gorgeous bag!! Excellent choice!


----------



## chloehandbags

LeeMiller said:


> No, that makes sense. I mean it would be more fun to leave it on a table with the little skull looking out at people, right? I can't tell from the NAP photos, it looks like it could maybe stand up? Hmmm. So cute!


 

Yes, I agree, much more fun! 

But, I wasn't sure, so I left it in the end.

I also thought that it looked a bit unfinished with the hinge showing; most other box clutches I've seen have covered hinges.

But it certainly is cute!


----------



## mayajuliana

Florasun said:


> Maya, that is such a gorgeous bag!! Excellent choice!


 
Thank you Flora!  You have excellent taste as well, Ms. I've Got A New Hermes!    Still quite jealous on my part lol!   But very happy for you always!


----------



## mayajuliana

HitchcockBlonde said:


> Maya, those are beautiful!  I have never seen that color before.  Lovely!
> 
> I will try to post some pics of my Novak as soon as I get my digicam fixed!



Thanks!  Did I tell you I saw a cream Elvie at Nordies a couple days ago...next to the patent black and gold?  Niiiice altho I probably will ding/crease/mark it in a week. OK, maybe the patent black is starting to grow on me, but not the gold pleeeeeaaaase it looks weird.  I will make it a point to ask one of the SAs (I don't have one at Nordies, I have one in NM) about if it goes on sale.  Or if you want, call the guy I bought mine from in NM San Francisco...his name is Tino and I'll need to go find his card if you want the number...or just call NM SF and get connected to the Handbag department.


----------



## ReRe

I checked my black Novak and the feet are the same and the inside pocket, but my latch does not have the McQueen mark--mine may be an older version.


----------



## notblushing

I just saw the gold Elvie at Neiman Marcus a few days ago, and it took my breath away. Absolutely one of the most stunning bags I have ever seen!


----------



## mayajuliana

notblushing said:


> I just saw the gold Elvie at Neiman Marcus a few days ago, and it took my breath away. Absolutely one of the most stunning bags I have ever seen!



I must be looking at a crappy messed up version at Nordstrom because I'm not seeing it.  I will check once more!  I must be going crazy...


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

mayajuliana said:


> Thanks!  Did I tell you I saw a cream Elvie at Nordies a couple days ago...next to the patent black and gold?  Niiiice altho I probably will ding/crease/mark it in a week. OK, maybe the patent black is starting to grow on me, but not the gold pleeeeeaaaase it looks weird.  I will make it a point to ask one of the SAs (I don't have one at Nordies, I have one in NM) about if it goes on sale.  Or if you want, call the guy I bought mine from in NM San Francisco...his name is Tino and I'll need to go find his card if you want the number...or just call NM SF and get connected to the Handbag department.



How wonderful!  Funny, I also live in the Bay Area, and the NM San Francisco is where I just saw the gorgeous red patent version of the bag.  I buy most of my bags from Saks and Nordie's so I don't have an SA in SF, so yes, if you ever hear of the Elvie going on sale there, I'd be eternally grateful to hear about it!  (although in my experience, the Elvie doesn't seem to go on sale much at all.)  Thank you so much for thinking of me. 

I agree, I wasn't super wowed by the gold one I saw in SF either.  But I like the black and the red a lot.

Congrats again on your gorgeous bag.  Glad to find another Elvie fan here, and in my same city, yet!


----------



## nycmom

i'm so happy i found this thread! i love mcqueen bags! here is one i was able to buy on sale in december (not sure what the style is called)...


----------



## hovercraftier

^*nycmom,* that's beautiful. I've seen that bag referred to as the Frame bag but I don't know if that's its official name or not.


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

Nycmom, that is so pretty.  Here is a photo of my Novak.  It is on the right.  I put my Blake next to it on the left for size comparison and so it wouldn't get lonely.  LOL.

I will try to take some modeling pics - I think this bag looks gorgeous on the arm.


----------



## mayajuliana

HitchcockBlonde said:


> How wonderful!  Funny, I also live in the Bay Area, and the NM San Francisco is where I just saw the gorgeous red patent version of the bag.  I buy most of my bags from Saks and Nordie's so I don't have an SA in SF, so yes, if you ever hear of the Elvie going on sale there, I'd be eternally grateful to hear about it!  (although in my experience, the Elvie doesn't seem to go on sale much at all.)  Thank you so much for thinking of me.
> 
> I agree, I wasn't super wowed by the gold one I saw in SF either.  But I like the black and the red a lot.
> 
> Congrats again on your gorgeous bag.  Glad to find another Elvie fan here, and in my same city, yet!



I actually live in San Diego...I grew up in the Bay Area Peninsula and that's why I was in NM Union Square at Christmas...I had to do some work business downtown, and yeah, I made a side trip to NM (again).  But we're still kind of local .  

I can totally understand that you buy your bags at Saks or Nordies because of the cc situation at NM (my AMEX is sooooo tired of shopping at NM...all my AMEX is used for is Costco and NM) and they also seem to be a bit edgier than NM, at least that's what the situation is in San Diego.  The Elvie is available only in Nordies here and it's not in the metallic black that I saw in NM.  You didn't see the kind I have at NM?  I don't remember seeing the red, but then again when I saw the metallic black I saw nothing else than that!    I will try to keep my eyes out/ears open on the Elvie.  What colors were you interested in besides the patent black?

Maybe we can share our SAs so we can get good deals....


----------



## mayajuliana

nycmom said:


> i'm so happy i found this thread! i love mcqueen bags! here is one i was able to buy on sale in december (not sure what the style is called)...



Yay, a metallic black McQueen!  Please share where you got it on sale, please please please!!!


----------



## mayajuliana

HitchcockBlonde said:


> Nycmom, that is so pretty.  Here is a photo of my Novak.  It is on the right.  I put my Blake next to it on the left for size comparison and so it wouldn't get lonely.  LOL.
> 
> I will try to take some modeling pics - I think this bag looks gorgeous on the arm.



Love your Novak...that color is what I'll buy different bags in.   Did you find that on sale?


----------



## nycmom

thanks hovercraftier! 

hitchcockblonde -  your novak (and blake)!

mayajuliana - it's actually not metallic, i think it might look that way because of the flash, it's more of a distressed crinkly black and black patent...i got it from neimans... and i just saw your elvie...gorgeous!!!


----------



## mayajuliana

nycmom said:


> thanks hovercraftier!
> 
> hitchcockblonde -  your novak (and blake)!
> 
> mayajuliana - it's actually not metallic, i think it might look that way because of the flash, it's more of a distressed crinkly black and black patent...i got it from neimans... and i just saw your elvie...gorgeous!!!



it's actually called that by alexander mcqueen, and i wish I could show you on the website but they already moved on with their next collection.  the only reason i know that is because 1) my elvie is exactly in the same leather as yours and 2) while i wanted to show some of the girls what my bag looked like, i couldn't because i didn't have my camera cable and so i had to look it up in the mcqueen website and the description is "metallic black".  It's funny, huh.  Well, we can re-name it distressed black patent-ish like you said!    Whatever name we call it, it's still gorgeous!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

mayajuliana said:


> I can totally understand that you buy your bags at Saks or Nordies because of the cc situation at NM (my AMEX is sooooo tired of shopping at NM...all my AMEX is used for is Costco and NM) and they also seem to be a bit edgier than NM, at least that's what the situation is in San Diego.  The Elvie is available only in Nordies here and it's not in the metallic black that I saw in NM.  You didn't see the kind I have at NM?  I don't remember seeing the red, but then again when I saw the metallic black I saw nothing else than that!    I will try to keep my eyes out/ears open on the Elvie.  What colors were you interested in besides the patent black?
> 
> Maybe we can share our SAs so we can get good deals....



Definitely!  I will send you a PM! 

Yes, that's exactly why I don't shop at NM too much.  I would love any color Elvie, pretty much, except gold or silver, but my favorites are black and red.  You are sweet to keep your eyes open for me!  Let me know if there is anything you are looking for and I will look for you too.

Re: Novak!  Yes, I got it on sale out here for a steal, about $400 I think, about 6 months ago.  The only thing I don't like about it is that it tends to show scratches very quickly and obviously so you kind of have to buff it all the time.  I think that is why it was on sale.  But I really love it.  They had a few more Novaks on sale out here recently but they were the crochet and fabric ones and I don't like those quite as well.

I'm so glad to find some fellow McQueen bag fans here!


----------



## nycmom

mayajuliana said:


> it's actually called that by alexander mcqueen, and i wish I could show you on the website but they already moved on with their next collection. the only reason i know that is because 1) my elvie is exactly in the same leather as yours and 2) while i wanted to show some of the girls what my bag looked like, i couldn't because i didn't have my camera cable and so i had to look it up in the mcqueen website and the description is "metallic black". It's funny, huh. Well, we can re-name it distressed black patent-ish like you said!  Whatever name we call it, it's still gorgeous!


 
oh i understand, thanks! :shame:


----------



## hovercraftier

The gold Elvie on eBay didn't sell at $950 and now has been relisted for $700, if someone wants to take a flyer on it: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180206626566&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:VRI


----------



## GyrlLayney

*Maya* - OMG your Elvie is shweeeeeet!   Now I see why you ripped the tags off and wore it immediately.  Adding this beauty to your collection makes it even MORE incredible!   Enjoy your new addition, sista!


----------



## LeeMiller

nycmom said:


> i'm so happy i found this thread! i love mcqueen bags! here is one i was able to buy on sale in december (not sure what the style is called)...


 
Great bag!  It has almost a slight vintage thing going and I love the look of the leather.


----------



## Graciella

I have two novaks - the first I got is the woven camel one when I passed my exams (june 2006); I bought the grape one in the sale last year (december 2006). They're my fav bags!


----------



## hovercraftier

oh my gosh *Graciella* those Novaks are amazing! I'm going to have to lie down now.


----------



## mayajuliana

GyrlLayney said:


> *Maya* - OMG your Elvie is shweeeeeet!   Now I see why you ripped the tags off and wore it immediately.  Adding this beauty to your collection makes it even MORE incredible!   Enjoy your new addition, sista!



Layney, thanks!  I NEVER rip tags off that fast and I moved out of the Lady Braid (the Lady Braid!!!  I love that bag) in 10 minutes!!  I do love it!


----------



## mayajuliana

nycmom said:


> oh i understand, thanks! :shame:



No problem, I would have never known if I wasn't searching for pics!  It def doesn't look like metallic...just a really unique shiny black!


----------



## Mayday70

Hi Tigger 98.

I just want to say thanks for your help. I bought the Novak and it arrived today. I love it.


----------



## tigger98

Mayday70 said:


> Hi Tigger 98.
> 
> I just want to say thanks for your help. I bought the Novak and it arrived today. I love it.


 
I'm glad.  It is a super chic bag and you feel really grown-up carrying it around.  I love mine!


----------



## Graciella

hovercraftier said:


> oh my gosh *Graciella* those Novaks are amazing! I'm going to have to lie down now.


 

HAhahahah, I have the same thing whenever I carry one, or, come to tink of it, even when I'm looking at the picture  oh how bags can get to you...


----------



## yslalice

chloehandbags said:


> Great price!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks! I love it!


----------



## tigger98

Just thought I'd share my latest Alexander Mcqueen purchase with you ladies. Its a patent cherry red Novak (not the classic one but the newer shoulder tote style, which incidentally, can someone tell me if the name of the bag is something else?) that I bought from Liberty's yesterday. Love it - it just screams sophistication and chic.

The patent is really nice and soft, unlike the stiffer kind that you may find on other bags, e.g. Mulberry.

I don't have photos at the moment but a quick trawl of the web has thrown this one up. Mine looks very similar but does not have the zipper details and the front satchel pocket. Will try to take some pictures tonight and post them.


----------



## tigger98

As promised, here is the photo of my new bag - please forgive the mess on my kitchen table!  Your thoughts are appreciated...


----------



## softee bee

^ that red is gorgeous!!! My mom just got a novak bag in blue with patent blue accents, its sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## tigger98

In blue?  This season? Wow, I have not seen that one before.  Blue is my favourite colour although I'll admit I have a number of blue bags already.

This red was the only "colour" Alexander McQueen bag they had at Liberty when I went.  The rest were all black - which I thought was a bit strange given this is supposed to be the Spring/Summer collection.


----------



## dolllover

Congrats on your purchaseI just bought last week the classic Novak in a deep red and the skull silver clutch. His designs are amazing. Deffinately not run of the mill.


----------



## tigger98

dolllover said:


> Congrats on your purchaseI just bought last week the classic Novak in a deep red and the skull silver clutch. His designs are amazing. Deffinately not run of the mill.


 
I agree.... I always feel really sophisticated when I carry around my classic Novak.  Don't you think its such a grown-up bag?


----------



## Graciella

^is the red one a Novak then? Looks very different from mine! Lovely though, congrats


----------



## tano expert

i think these bags are really gorgeous and very sophisticated. Congrats!


----------



## tigger98

Graciella said:


> ^is the red one a Novak then? Looks very different from mine! Lovely though, congrats



I think its a variation on the Novak but am not exactly sure if it is also called a Novak.  I have a classic one in walnut brown and have now added this one to my Alexander McQ collection.


----------



## mayajuliana

tigger98, that bag is gorgeous!  Love it!


----------



## jackie1

I have just bought the novak biker bag does anyone else have this bag 

http://shop.harveynichols.com/fcp-p...LEXANDERMCQUEEN/220257/Large-Biker-Novak-bag/

I haven't had time to photograph it yet


----------



## mayajuliana

Jackie1, please take pictures of it when you can!  I love it!!!


----------



## jackie1

Thankyou I will take some tomorrow


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

Hi there....
I had posted a separate question on removing scratches on my Novak before I discovered this thread!  I'm hoping you can weigh in on how I should go about this situation:

I got a BARGAIN on a beautiful lilac Novak (the original smooth leather one) at Last Call.  The down side was there are some scratches on the leather.   

Graciella on TPF recommended using Apple Leather Conditioner.  
I took it to my local shoe repair guy in New York (who does pretty high end bag repairs - Hermes, Miu Miu, etc.) who said I should not treat it with any oils or anything of the sort.

Any thoughts on how to best remove scratches from you AM experts out there?

Thank you,
Natalie


----------



## jackie1

Here is a pic of my biker novak bag


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

OK, here's an update on my little situation...APPLE LEATHER CONDITIONER works miracles indeed! 
The scratches are virtually gone.  I was worried about the color changing but it's completely fine.  

Hope everyone will keep this in mind for the future!  Special thanks to Graciella for the tip!


----------



## margaritas

jackie1 said:


> Here is a pic of my biker novak bag



Love the bag! =)


----------



## cookie925

does anyone know of any good deals for any of the bags??


----------



## nycmom

jackie - it's gorgeous! i've been coveting it as well, congrats!!!


----------



## cookie925

Iheartbags4ever said:


> OK, here's an update on my little situation...APPLE LEATHER CONDITIONER works miracles indeed!
> The scratches are virtually gone. I was worried about the color changing but it's completely fine.
> 
> Hope everyone will keep this in mind for the future! Special thanks to Graciella for the tip!


 
i saw a similar bag at nordstrom rack.  did this one have lots lots of scratches???


----------



## cookie925

Okay so I ended up buying the purse. I got an amazing deal, $180 for the smooth novak.  Does anyone have any specific details on how I should use the apple conditioner or if i should use something else before that.  This is mainly because the purse is scratched.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jackie1

Margaritas and nycmom thankyou for your kind words


----------



## LeeMiller

OMG Jackie, I LOVE your bag!!! Its so freaking cool!


----------



## jackie1

thankyou LeeMiller I am surprised that there doesn't seem to be a bigger following of these beautiful bags


----------



## wickedassin

My recent acquisition - Elvie in patent red!


----------



## jackie1

wow that is a gorgeous bag


----------



## wickedassin

^^Thanks!  I posted some more pics on this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/alexander-mcqueen-elvie-277273.html


----------



## jennyflies

Hello All, I have recently discovered images online & in mags of this awesome McQueen clutch; Union Jack motif with a skull clasp below (thanks to the TrustYourStyle blog - where I found the online image):







Can anyone tell me if this is a forthcoming style or if I've missed it?  Who sells Alexander McQueen bags online?  

TIA!


----------



## Arabica

my crazy new limted bag only 10 in the world


----------



## yslalice

wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Joke

keep em coming! love em all!


----------



## Graciella

jennyflies said:


> Hello All, I have recently discovered images online & in mags of this awesome McQueen clutch; Union Jack motif with a skull clasp below (thanks to the TrustYourStyle blog - where I found the online image):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is a forthcoming style or if I've missed it? Who sells Alexander McQueen bags online?
> 
> TIA!


 

Check out NAP, I think they sell this one


----------



## Wayneright

I've always been a fan of Alexander McQueen and his runway shows are always the most fun for me to watch.  I'm really digging his latest handbag line, especially the old gold colored flapper satchel and messenger bag (though, I think it looks like a less sexy version of the Miu Miu Butterfly satchel).


----------



## Abel1337

oooooo special


----------



## CoachGrandma

I love the syle of these bags, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Does anybody know if there are still some Novaks floating around Nordstrom Rack?  I'm trying to find the original smooth leather version, in medium or small...


----------



## frenchiefan

icechick said:


> I can finally start posting pics again ! Anyway, she came on tuesday  , I think, and here she is: Miss Olive sitting pretty next to her big sister Miss red


 
Both beauties!!!  Love the Novak!


----------



## kuromi-chan

hello!  can anyone tell me if there's anyplace in vegas that sells alexander mcqueen bags/shoes?  thanks!


----------



## Cheshire Cat

There's an Alexander McQueen boutique in Vegas.


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^oh!  thanks!  i just looked it up, at the wynn!


----------



## IrisVegas

The Las Vegas boutique is awesome. It doesnt feel like a normal boutique and is alot less stuffy than the other places in Wynn. I always ask for Matthew; he knows the most about the line and is really helpful. Once, I was there and a fat guy with glasses helped me and gave me the creeps! I remember Matthew telling me that Union Jack skull bag was sold out and waitlisted in the UK already!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love Alexander McQueen, his spring 2009 collection is amazing...I can't wait to get my hands on this bag.


----------



## kuromi-chan

uh-oh.......i've been baaaaad!

i just ordered the union jack skull clutch!!!    i'm happy, but i feel guilty at the same time.  all the sales and deals going on....not good for my wallet!    (BTW, this clutch was NOT on sale.)  i'll post pics when it arrives!


----------



## kuromi-chan

here it is, my new union jack skull clutch! 

it's so pretty, i can't stop admiring it!  :shame:


----------



## LeeMiller

OMG I love your skull clutch!!  It is so adorable/cool/punk rock!!  Thanks for posting pics.  The editor of French vogue has a Mcqueen skull clutch.

So I broke down and ordered this clutch from Zappos.  Its on sale along with a few other McQueen bags.  I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## yslalice

love your new skull clutches, ladies!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks LeeMiller & yslalice!!  

LeeMiller - congrats!  you're gonna love your clutch!  please post pics when you get it!  my BF doesn't like mine.  he tells me "you're not british!"  so?  i don't have to be british to rock it!


----------



## xmelissax

I love it!!!!



kuromi-chan said:


> here it is, my new union jack skull clutch!
> 
> it's so pretty, i can't stop admiring it!  :shame:


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you xmelissax!!

as much as i love it, i'm still debating whether the pearly eyes bother me...if you look closely, they're not the exact same shade.  one pearly eye is pinky, and the other is more grayish....hmmm....

i bought it online, but was able to see a bunch in person at the boutique in vegas.   most of them were like mine, with mis-matched pearly eyes.  i dunno...you'd think for the price, the least they could've done was pay a little more attention to match the eyes up a little better.


----------



## yslalice

i think that's the look they are going for, the off-kilter look, especially since the skull isn't perfecty symetrical.


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^true...   i guess it's just the perfectionist in me!   i need to chill out and relax!  not everything has to be PERFECT, right?


----------



## LeeMiller

OMG, I love the freaky eyes!  I just noticed once you pointed it out.  I think its a cool detail.  Your clutch is so fabulous, lol, sometimes my fiance doesn't like my stuff, but when I love it I just tell him that its fabulous and fashionable.


----------



## natalie111

oh  my gosh!!

i thought i was the only one nuts for AMQ handbags.. i wonder why they are so cheap  in the official website shop online.. almost half price!!

kuoromi you lucky.. enjoy your union jack clutch... i'm jelous =)


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I've just bought my first Alexander McQueen bag! It's a black lambskin (I think) Flapper Bag. I got it in a sale and I love it to bits! It's the softest leather I have ever felt. For Alexander McQueen I guess it's quite underrated but I see that as 'practical' and 'timeless'. LOL! Anyway, I'm thrilled with it and it's my first black bag.


----------



## ReRe

Lee and I are twins...just love these skull clutches!!


----------



## B bunny LV<3

Ooooo Cute!!


----------



## berta

This is my first and I love it to pieces.


----------



## chloehandbags

yslalice said:


> i think that's the look they are going for, the off-kilter look, especially since the skull isn't perfecty symetrical.


 

Yes, I think it's intentional, too.


----------



## dcblam

I know, my post is useless without pics.....

but am admiring your bags and just got my first McQueen as well....here's a peak and I promise to post the rest of the bag soon......it's the Novak Flapper Biker in MEDIUM....Olive color!  IT has become my favorite bag!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

OMG *Berta*, that bag is gorgeous! The leather looks awesome!!

*dcblam*, that is a beautiful colour of leather - I can't wait to see the rest of the bag now!


----------



## ryrybaby12

OHMY...reveal that messenger...I want it in grey...so pretty!


----------



## cp17mf

pilgrim tote,the only bag for guys  its awesome i got it in NY and i love it


----------



## i_wona

On my wishlist is the gorgeous Melrose tote in grey - it's heaven!


----------



## oceansportrait

cp17mf said:


> pilgrim tote,the only bag for guys  its awesome i got it in NY and i love it


 
I got that bag as well (even though I'm a girl  ) ! I love the style and the color and the softness of the leather ^^ I've been having troubles with the handles though---the part where they painted it black (? not sure how I can describe it) is starting to crack majorly (I got this about 4 weeks ago). It's my first time buying a designer bag so I'm not sure if that's just normal aging---has that been happening to you too?


----------



## dcblam

oceansportrait said:


> I got that bag as well (even though I'm a girl  ) ! I love the style and the color and the softness of the leather ^^ I've been having troubles with the handles though---the part where they painted it black (? not sure how I can describe it) is starting to crack majorly (I got this about 4 weeks ago). It's my first time buying a designer bag so I'm not sure if that's just normal aging---has that been happening to you too?


 

you should contact McQueen to let them know....this should NOT be happening.
I think this bag is GORGEOUS and absolutely unisex!!!

reminds me to post more pics of my Flapper!


----------



## cp17mf

Yes,contact McQueen ... i dont have problems with the bag i dont think is normal what's happening to yours and i dont think is normal aging..
contact them and tell us what happen so we can know
please bag sister


----------



## oceansportrait

Thanks everyone for the advice. I contacted them through the website, and I'm awaiting their reply. I'll let you know what they say.

I really do love the bag (the leather's so soft!) though. I can definitely see and feel the difference between this and <$100 bags  The cracking did surprise me a bit though, considering I've only had it for a few weeks. But I just figured it's because I've been using every day ever since I got it that it was like this. Glad (or not glad? ^^) to know this isn't your normal aging. 

On an unrelated note, do you know if the sale that's happening on the Alexander Mcqueen site happens after the end of every collection? (They're selling off their Fall Collection because it's no longer Fall---does that mean there'll be a sale for the Spring Collection after Spring is over? ^^)


----------



## urologist

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Can anyone authenticate this, please and thank you?


----------



## meganfm

Can anyone tell me if the Flapper is one of his "classic" styles?  Does it come out every season?  I'm in the midst of saving up right now and I'm hoping I don't miss out!


----------



## dcblam

meganfm said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Flapper is one of his "classic" styles? Does it come out every season? I'm in the midst of saving up right now and I'm hoping I don't miss out!


 

I THINK the Flapper bag/series is relatively new - would suggest calling one of their boutiques to find out......


----------



## meganfm

dcblam said:


> I THINK the Flapper bag/series is relatively new - would suggest calling one of their boutiques to find out......



Thanks!  I'm going to LA next month so I'll go to the AM boutique there and find out.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I have a new Mcueen bag!! The style is rare so I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## dcblam

moi et mes sacs said:


> I have a new Mcueen bag!! The style is rare so I will post pics tomorrow.


 

oh yes, oh yes....cannot WAIT!!!!
You get the most exquisite bags, *moi!*


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies, Here is my new Alexander McQueen bag. I have never seen it before I found it in the sale. The original price was outrageous but I got a big discount. It was still way too high but I loved it. Its basically a abasket of handwoven leather. I am in love!


----------



## dcblam

Wow....fantastic leatherwork...it should cost a fortune for the craftsmanship.

A great find, indeed!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

dcblam said:


> Wow....fantastic leatherwork...it should cost a fortune for the craftsmanship.
> 
> A great find, indeed!


woohoo, glad you like it. I am on a spree right now, must get over it soon....Have been working hard for months and now have six weeks off so the shops are getting a lot of custom...


----------



## aaallabama

i_wona said:


> On my wishlist is the gorgeous Melrose tote in grey - it's heaven!



_*^^ i just got this today @ "saks"*_


----------



## chloehandbags

cp17mf said:


> pilgrim tote,the only bag for guys  its awesome i got it in NY and i love it


 

Wow! This is amazing! 

Great additions over the last few months, ladies and gents!


----------



## aa12

http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/55387747/c/3.html 
DO you guys like this bag?

where can you buy his bags online besides zappos?
Do they still sell the one jessica simpson used to carry?


----------



## Cheshire Cat

I sure wish McQueen would come out with some bags that weren't so HUGE...  I carry my Novak almost every day and would love another AM bag, but I'm only 4'11" and all the recent bags just dwarf me. ush:


----------



## Leeleerae

Cheshire Cat said:


> I sure wish McQueen would come out with some bags that weren't so HUGE...  I carry my Novak almost every day and would love another AM bag, but I'm only 4'11" and all the recent bags just dwarf me. ush:


I got 3 bags at the sample sale that were normal size!


----------



## maria12judy

Hi guys, Thought I'd revive this thread. I'm loving the McQueen skull clutches this season. I'm torn between them all!


----------



## strema

Good time to revive the thread! (: I just bought my first McQueen! I can't find a name for it anywhere, but it's been referred to as "215536."


----------



## maria12judy

strema said:


> Good time to revive the thread! (: I just bought my first McQueen! I can't find a name for it anywhere, but it's been referred to as "215536."



It's beautiful, congratulations!!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

strema said:


> Good time to revive the thread! (: I just bought my first McQueen! I can't find a name for it anywhere, but it's been referred to as "215536."


This is a lovely bag. Not sure it has an official name. I almost bought it in black.


----------



## berta

aa12 said:


> http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/55387747/c/3.html
> DO you guys like this bag?
> 
> where can you buy his bags online besides zappos?
> Do they still sell the one jessica simpson used to carry?


 

I saw it the other day at Nordstrom, Boca Raton, Florida.  Ask for Michelle.


----------



## mommy4luke

Any feedback on the NUCKLE DUSTER CLUTCH 






I absolutley love this clutch BUT not sure about the $15XX price tag.  Not sure I will use it enough.  PLUS have not seen IRL!  Any help greatly apprectiated.


----------



## berta

Love it!


----------



## maria12judy

mommy4luke said:


> Any feedback on the NUCKLE DUSTER CLUTCH
> 
> I absolutley love this clutch BUT not sure about the $15XX price tag.  Not sure I will use it enough.  PLUS have not seen IRL!  Any help greatly apprectiated.




This clutch is AMAZING in real life, a complete statement and one-of-a-kind. I had my heart set on it but when I actually went to buy it in the only department store in Ireland that carries McQueen, it was gone! I'm currently waiting for net-a-porter to get it back in. I say GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have seen sesveral of these skull clutches. They are unique and unusual.

 There is a beaded one that is just awesome


----------



## mommy4luke

maria12judy said:


> This clutch is AMAZING in real life, a complete statement and one-of-a-kind. I had my heart set on it but when I actually went to buy it in the only department store in Ireland that carries McQueen, it was gone! I'm currently waiting for net-a-porter to get it back in. I say GO FOR IT!!!


 
It is sold out countrywide here too.  I found 1 store that has 2 left on the East Coast.  I just love it in the pic. and what a great idea for a clutch I am just not sure how often I would use it!!
I hope you gets yours soon.


----------



## maria12judy

Hi Hotshot

Did you see the beaded one in a particular store? I'm obsessed with these clutches. Just got the one below this week and I'm in love!

stylecaster.com/member_files/size/170x170/products/77232.jpg


hotshot said:


> I have seen sesveral of these skull clutches. They are unique and unusual.
> 
> There is a beaded one that is just awesome


----------



## erm_chan

I saw a gold knuckle duster clutch today for HK$14k...i want it so much!! it looks even better than the original ones. 

Is the gold version fall/winter season or spring/summer?


----------



## mona_danya

this is the pewter Faithful handbag thanks to chad from Alexander McQueen in Las Vegas.....


----------



## derien

I was recently introduced to Alexander McQueen bags and am now lusting for a Novak in black. Does anyone know if there's some place online that I can purchase it? I'm not from the US or Europe, and there's no AM boutique in my neck of the woods


----------



## salome215

where'd you see a gold one?


----------



## ElleV

are they still producing the Elvie bags? can I still find them in any stores? or are they discontinued?


----------



## chloehandbags

R.I.P Alexander McQueen.


----------



## salome215

I just bought the horseshoe Novak from Zappos.  Price is hefty but I've been watching it for a while and now...


----------



## salome215

Anyone know sites to find the Knuckle Duster clutch?  Saks had a preorder but it sold out.    Barneys, Bergdorfs, Neimans = nothing.


----------



## nascar fan

What a shame.   RIP, Mr. McQueen.


----------



## Graciella

chloehandbags said:


> R.I.P Alexander McQueen.



It's terrible...I can't believe one of the most creative minds in fashion has passed away...I'll be loving and enjoying my two Novak bags and skull scarf even more now...


----------



## gidramom

I am deeply saddened. he was truly genius...


----------



## thedseer

shocking and sad.


----------



## chloehandbags

Graciella said:


> *It's terrible...I can't believe one of the most creative minds in fashion has passed away...*I'll be loving and enjoying my two Novak bags and skull scarf even more now...


 

I know - such a tragedy.


----------



## TejasMama

Very sad about McQueen.  So sad.


----------



## Joke

this thread needs to move up, you were a genius!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Yes, he certainly was.


----------



## Loquita

Without fail, AM's designs caught my attention more than any others when they were featured on tPF.  I would always come back to examine them, again and again, they were so fresh.  What creativity and edge!

This is a horrific loss.  RIP.


----------



## whitepearl86

so sad

just found out


----------



## Anna_525

RIP...I thought he was a genius.


----------



## kdo

What a sad loss.....


----------



## mona_danya

I can't believe such a brilliant mind would take his life away...SO SAD!

RIP McQueen...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am so sad. Alexander was so different and inspirational. RIP.


----------



## merrygold

RIP.  What a shocking loss.


----------



## milly21

A true legend, I will wear my skull scarf with pride. I have just bought a skull clutch while there is still one to be had.....no doubt they will be even more collectible and iconic in  his memory. RIP.


----------



## doreenjoy

Such a tragic loss. May he rest in peace at last.


----------



## flashy.stems

so tragic. </3


----------



## Bitten

Graciella said:


> It's terrible...I can't believe *one of the most creative minds in fashion* has passed away...I'll be loving and enjoying my two Novak bags and skull scarf even more now...



This is so true, his designs were always so exciting and inspiring.


----------



## tillie46

*truly tragic...........*


----------



## Vintage Leather

god save McQueen, and grant him peace


----------



## lmelanie

I was just about to get the electric blue McQueen bike bag 2 days ago but I opted for the Fendi Twins Tote instead..its now sold out on net-a-porter. I just hope that it doesn't reate a mad rush for his designs after what has happened.


----------



## jigga85

im buyin a scarf by you!!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

what...the...eff....

Mr McQueen, you were my favorite designer; the one that inspired a true passion for edgy sensual designs. Why???? 

If it's true and he committed suicide argh..I'm SO mad..lamest thing ever.

  R.I.P.


----------



## shosho811

He was truly out of this world.... just like his designs.

RIP


----------



## Leeleerae

Its truly sad. I wonder if Gucci Group will try to keep his company going? I loved how all of his designs were edgy and imaginative but still completely wearable by the public.


----------



## mona_danya

Check out this Skull scarf specially created by McQueen for Canada (Holt Renfrew) in commemoration of the Vancouver Olympic games...

Its started selling out pretty quickly the day he died!


----------



## ReRe

I'd love the scarf, I'm in the US, any idea of where I should try.


----------



## ReRe

I really want one!


----------



## Queen D

This is the Holt Renfrew website:
www.holtrenfrew.com


----------



## Straight-Laced

Hurry!! Past season Alexander McQueen bags have just arrived at the Outnet


----------



## ShkBass

yep..
nabbed one of those.

As far as people calling it lame that he committed suicide, none of us know what he was going through when he did that, so respect the man and let his business be his.
He did what he wanted to do, and that was his right.
Of course we are all sad and the world just lost a great artist, genius, designer, but
don't look down on him b/c of what he did.


----------



## Melaniepup

It really is so sad to hear of his death.  @mona I haven't seen that red scarf before thanks for sharing!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am travelling tomorrow. My beautiful McQueen bag is ready. Carrying it in the great mans memory.


----------



## papertiger

ShkBass said:


> yep..
> nabbed one of those.
> 
> As far as* people calling it lame that he committed suicide*, none of us know what he was going through when he did that, so respect the man and let his business be his.
> He did what he wanted to do, and that was his right.
> Of course we are all sad and the world just lost a great artist, genius, designer, but
> don't look down on him b/c of what he did.



I never heard any of that and I'm glad I haven't

I've only heard and read broken hearted fashion lovers and reflective good wishes. 

Even people who know nothing about fashion have been saying how sad they were to hear the news. No recriminations at all.


----------



## dcblam

moi et mes sacs said:


> I am travelling tomorrow. My beautiful McQueen bag is ready. Carrying it in the great mans memory.


 

*moi -*
great to see you on this thread....
yes indeed - I've been toting my McQueen since the dreadful day, in tribute to his brilliance!
sad, very sad - he must have suffered so....


----------



## Straight-Laced

moi et mes sacs said:


> I am travelling tomorrow. My beautiful McQueen bag is ready. Carrying it in the great mans memory.



I'm with you in spirit *moi et mes sacs*.
I've been wearing my black weeping skulls scarf in tribute to one of the great designers of our time.


----------



## novella

I updated my title and avatar as soon as I heard and I'm still deeply saddened by his tragic death. Lee is one of my all-time favorite designers and I always came back to admire his designs again and again. 

McQueen is a one of a kind creative genius and he will be greatly missed. RIP and my heartfelt sympathies go out to his family.


----------



## MsCrow

Hello

This forum has been such use to me in the past but I have a specific question so please bare with me, I'm new. I'd be grateful if you could look at this Novak listing. Usually I'd avoid eBay for bags but the seller seems genuine and sent further photos of the interior. She sent me two serial numbers inside  Hi, yes there are two serial numbers on the inside of the bag.  204991 and another one below of that is 182054.

Thank you


----------



## MsCrow

I meant Evie, I am so brainless today


----------



## aa12

mona_danya said:


> Check out this Skull scarf specially created by McQueen for Canada (Holt Renfrew) in commemoration of the Vancouver Olympic games...
> 
> Its started selling out pretty quickly the day he died!



do you know how much it retailed for?


----------



## Contessa

novella said:


> I updated my title and avatar as soon as I heard and I'm still deeply saddened by his tragic death. Lee is one of my all-time favorite designers and I always came back to admire his designs again and again.
> 
> McQueen is a one of a kind creative genius and he will be greatly missed. RIP and my heartfelt sympathies go out to his family.


 
A great post & I wholeheartedly agree. 

Suicide is often a great topic of criticism, but what always haunts me about it, is its permanency & how tormented & distraught, and in agony someone must be to go through with it. 

It's easy to judge, but what takes courage is to understand and empathize.


----------



## mona_danya

aa12 said:


> do you know how much it retailed for?



its $450cdn plus tax


----------



## chloehandbags

MsCrow said:


> Hello
> 
> This forum has been such use to me in the past but I have a specific question so please bare with me, I'm new. I'd be grateful if you could look at this Novak listing. Usually I'd avoid eBay for bags but the seller seems genuine and sent further photos of the interior. She sent me two serial numbers inside Hi, yes there are two serial numbers on the inside of the bag. 204991 and another one below of that is 182054.
> 
> Thank you


 

Hi MsCrow! 

You need to post it in the Authenticate This subforum - there are members there who should be able to help:


http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


----------



## Leeleerae

News just came in that Gucci Group is going to continue with McQueen's line: http://www.wwd.com/business-news/mc...despite-founders-suicide-2492441/?src=twitter

How do you feel about this??


----------



## papertiger

Leeleerae said:


> News just came in that Gucci Group is going to continue with McQueen's line: http://www.wwd.com/business-news/mc...despite-founders-suicide-2492441/?src=twitter
> 
> How do you feel about this??



I have been a McQueen devotee for as long as I can remember and have many wonderful clothes designed by him. 

No disrespect to anyone who has _any_ of his beautiful accessories but a bag or scarf merely bearing a skull on it is not what Mcqueen was _all_ about. 

No one can be a greater fan of Gucci either, so I am happy for the parent company to carry on his line (even though I know that McQueen never envisaged his label without him and had said so). 

However, I have reservations of the McQueen label being reduced to a skull and a Union Jack (I already felt that shift happened before his death) and produce evermore instantly recognisable and hence more commercial items.

He was a fashion designer capable of amazing leaps into unimaginable depths and heights and cannot be reduced to a logo or symbol.

McQueen is dead - long live McQueen!


----------



## chloehandbags

Leeleerae said:


> News just came in that Gucci Group is going to continue with McQueen's line: http://www.wwd.com/business-news/mc...despite-founders-suicide-2492441/?src=twitter
> 
> How do you feel about this??


 

I'm very happy about it (or as happy as one can be, under the circumstances), as Lee said that he wanted the house to continue long after he was' 'pushing up daisies'. 

Also, apparently his assistant is very versed in the line and did a lot of the R-T-W, anyway, so it's good that she has been given the chance to continue.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

papertiger said:


> I have been a McQueen devotee for as long as I can remember and have many wonderful clothes designed by him.
> 
> No disrespect to anyone who has _any_ of his beautiful accessories but a bag or scarf merely bearing a skull on it is not what Mcqueen was _all_ about.
> 
> No one can be a greater fan of Gucci either, so I am happy for the parent company to carry on his line (even though I know that McQueen never envisaged his label without him and had said so).
> 
> However, I have reservations of the McQueen label being reduced to a skull and a Union Jack (I already felt that shift happened before his death) and produce evermore instantly recognisable and hence more commercial items.
> 
> He was a fashion designer capable of amazing leaps into unimaginable depths and heights and cannot be reduced to a logo or symbol.
> 
> McQueen is dead - long live McQueen!



I agree wholeheartedly.  Lee was my favourite contemporary designer and it's hard to imagine the label continuing without him.  I will say that I _love_ the skull scarves and have a bunch of them, but that definitely wasn't the sum of his work and vision, and I've been frustrated to see the skull icon become what he's known for.

I will be very surprised if that phenomenon doesn't continue moving forward.  Considering that his line was around for a relatively short time and his aesthetic is not as easily pinpointed as some other designers' whose houses have lived beyond themselves, I'm very cautious about the continuation of the label.  If it is able to continue in the spirit of Lee's own innovative designs, I will be thrilled... but if it's just a seasonally changing collection of skull tees and scarves, then I feel that that somewhat tarnishes his name.


----------



## lovefirst

hi,
i need your help and hope someone is an alexander mcqueen bag expert i just bought this on ebay and am not sure. i will also put the ebay link but the pictures were not all that great so i took some of my own. i tried to take many pictures and if there is something i'm missing please let me know. it is a leather bucket bag. the leather on the body of the bag has sort of a metallic finish to the leather (slouchy part). there aren't any zippers. it has a drawstring at the top with the skull. thank you for any help. the hardware "squares" do not have any embossed or engravings on it so it makes it harder for me to even determine the authenticity.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185642.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185520.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185404.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185351.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185334.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185330.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185650.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185657.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185706.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19191449.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19191510.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19191515.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185555.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185538.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185308.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185259.jpg


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185246.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185233.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/06...y/19185217.jpg

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170444509620&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Hi and welcome lovefirst!  

You need to repost in the Authenticate This subforum - there are members there who should be able to help:


http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/


----------



## Jenna Lynn

I have mixed feelings and am honestly still having difficulty absorbing everything. It haunts me that Lee was so burdened with sorrow, he made the decision to leave us. The more sensitive the soul, the more one suffers. Sigh. His designs were exquisite and if his legacy is to be carried on through a protege, I'll try to reserve judgment until I see the line.


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi all, am new to Alexander McQueen, love this clutch - would anyone be able to help me authenticate:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270533700116

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am pleased that Gucci is not going to let the Label go. Hopefully the designs will be as perfect or almost as the original McQueen we all love. I think if they are not, it will soon be quite obvious. It will be nice to still see the label in stores though.


----------



## chloehandbags

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi all, am new to Alexander McQueen, love this clutch - would anyone be able to help me authenticate:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270533700116
> 
> thanks so much in advance!


 

Hi Katrina! 

Really, this should be in the AT SF, because this is just a general chat thread about AM items; but, for some reason, people there appear to be directing people here?! 

Anyway, before bidding, I'd definitely ask the seller for clear close-ups of the heatstamp inside and the logo on the back of the skull.

Also, here's the seller's Toolhaus:


http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=omlax&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


----------



## Accent

^Hi, I've been directed in to this thread reg. authentication of my new McQueen skull scarf off of eBay, but now I'm not sure if it is allowed to post it here?


----------



## novella

^ Hi Accent, this is actually the authentication thread for McQueen scarves but it hasn't been bumped up in a while. Good luck:

http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...-scarf-post-your-questions-here-455704-9.html


----------



## Accent

novella said:


> ^ Hi Accent, this is actually the authentication thread for McQueen scarves but it hasn't been bumped up in a while. Good luck:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/wardrobe...-scarf-post-your-questions-here-455704-9.html


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

chloehandbags said:


> Hi Katrina!
> 
> Really, this should be in the AT SF, because this is just a general chat thread about AM items; but, for some reason, people there appear to be directing people here?!
> 
> Anyway, before bidding, I'd definitely ask the seller for clear close-ups of the heatstamp inside and the logo on the back of the skull.
> 
> Also, here's the seller's Toolhaus:
> 
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=omlax&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home


 
Hi, thanks for your help. Could you give me the link for the sub forum you are talking about - don't seem to find one for McQueen bags?


----------



## chloehandbags

^ As far as I know, there isn't one for McQueen bags (probably should be!)?

So, you just need to start a new thread on the Authenticate This SF.

HTH!


----------



## Brennamom

Hi Everyone!  I just found this thread by accident (!) and earlier I found this bag, also by accident.  Good thing I belive there are no accidents!  Does anyone know if this bag is anywhere else besides Saks?  Does anyone have it or seen it IRL?  Thanks!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Latest impulse buy!!!

I just ordered the small Faithful shoulder bag in RED for weekend/casual wear.
It's on its way!


----------



## poppers986

aaallabama said:


> _*^^ i just got this today @ "saks"*_


i have this in black! also bought from saks


----------



## Brennamom

Is it just me, or does Saks get a better selection of AM sooner than most? I pre-ordered the enamel bangles from them almost a month and a half before the AM website put them up...


----------



## peachiesncream

does anyone know where i am able to find this clutch?


----------



## poppers986

it usedto be for sale at shopbop. only place to find it now would be to try ebay


----------



## bohomamma

poppers986 said:


> it usedto be for sale at shopbop. only place to find it now would be to try ebay


 I think I saw one of those clutches on ebay yesterday. Its from a past collection so I don't think it will be easy to find in the boutiques. It's seems gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ReRe

It was on sale from the Alexander McQueen website, but it was awhile ago.


----------



## UNEARTHED

peachiesncream said:


> does anyone know where i am able to find this clutch?


I actually have that black and red union jack clutch...it was part of a limited edition from the previous fall season I believe and as far as I know it's been sold out for a while. I second the ebay vote!


----------



## DarkS

Hey guys
just wanted to share my new baby with you 

Alexander-McQueen-Camouflage-Skull-and-Rose-Tote

I LOVE IT....I bought it with a premuim from SAKS ( YES i couldn't wait till neiman marcus or bergdorf puts it up and i just bought it) BUT it is worth every penny
it is an amaaaaaazing totee...very spacious and suppppper cool and the colours are sooooooo gonna suit everything you wear
however what i find annoying is that it is too simple on the inside...no mobile pouch and i keep search for my keys or mobile or wallet...but...i would still buy it


----------



## DarkS

Brennamom said:


> Hi Everyone! I just found this thread by accident (!) and earlier I found this bag, also by accident. Good thing I belive there are no accidents! Does anyone know if this bag is anywhere else besides Saks? Does anyone have it or seen it IRL? Thanks!!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/133/4107/0413341073938/0413341073938R_276x368.jpg


 HIII
It is available in neiman Marcus and Bergdorf goodman 
very very niceeeeeee choice


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> HIII
> It is available in neiman Marcus and Bergdorf goodman
> very very niceeeeeee choice


 
Very nice DarkS!  Unfortunately, I found it too big for me (I'm a little fidget) so I consoled myself with the scarf in the same pattern!   Have you tried a purse organizer for the inside? It just might do the trick!  Nordies got one in the same pattern but more green and with zippers and leather on the corners and the strap.  Twice as much $$ and not nearly as pretty, IMHO.

Congrats!  Wear it in the best of health and as an homage to a great designer!


----------



## hellopanda

Hi everyone, I just bought an AM clutch. I love its nude colour and it's also very roomy (17 inch/44cm long and 7 inch/18cm tall). 

But I have absolutely no idea what its official name is/which season or collection it is from!! I also can't seem to find any pictures/info about it online. Maybe it's not a very popular bag? Does anyone recognise this bag and can give me more info about the bag? Thanks!


----------



## kerosundae

DarkS said:


> Hey guys
> just wanted to share my new baby with you
> 
> Alexander-McQueen-Camouflage-Skull-and-Rose-Tote
> 
> I LOVE IT....I bought it with a premuim from SAKS ( YES i couldn't wait till neiman marcus or bergdorf puts it up and i just bought it) BUT it is worth every penny
> it is an amaaaaaazing totee...very spacious and suppppper cool and the colours are sooooooo gonna suit everything you wear
> however what i find annoying is that it is too simple on the inside...no mobile pouch and i keep search for my keys or mobile or wallet...but...i would still buy it



oh no....not good...should not have opened this thread.... I was just considering this bag!!! now seeing your post is really going to push me over the edge!! and While I'm at it, I'm really in danger of buying this dress too:
http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...10/Dresses/P-MILITARY-ROSE-DEGRADE-DRESS.aspx


----------



## Brennamom

It's just a stunning pattern!!  I have the mousse scarf and it's devastatingly gorgeous!  It also came as a racer-back tank that the boutiques might still have but the dept. stores didn't get.....


----------



## DarkS

Brennamom said:


> Very nice DarkS!  Unfortunately, I found it too big for me (I'm a little fidget) so I consoled myself with the scarf in the same pattern!   Have you tried a purse organizer for the inside? It just might do the trick!  Nordies got one in the same pattern but more green and with zippers and leather on the corners and the strap.  Twice as much $$ and not nearly as pretty, IMHO.
> 
> Congrats!  Wear it in the best of health and as an homage to a great designer!



Wow never thought of that  I will get that organizer and that would be my season 's bag 
Have to agree about the big part but I carry everything in my bag lol you might find my dinning chair in there one day lol 
The scarve is just amazing  I would have done the same
Enjoooy it to the max! Great buy


----------



## vanessamcqueen

Forgot to post pics of my S/S 2010 clutch baby here.

Jelly-fish de-manta clutch
Jelly-fish print De-Manta clutch in satin with double-zip, magnetic fold-down closure and leather detail: interior zip pocket.


----------



## DarkS

Luckyyyyyyy uuuuuuu
I love ittttttttttt


----------



## DarkS

Is it big as I think it is? It doesn't look like the box clutch bags...


----------



## LeeMiller

Straight-Laced said:


> Latest impulse buy!!!
> 
> I just ordered the small Faithful shoulder bag in RED for weekend/casual wear.
> It's on its way!


 
oooh love this!!  I want one in black....anyone seem the leather IRL?  I just got a Balenciaga town bag for the weekend, but this is so cute and so small!
images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/133/3637/0413336374095/0413336374095R_300x400.jpg


----------



## vanessamcqueen

DarkS said:


> Is it big as I think it is? It doesn't look like the box clutch bags...



Yeah, it's bigger than the box clutch bags.
Don't have my camera today but I'll post this image of Caroline Trentini w/ the same design, different print.





(via tfs)


----------



## Brennamom

^^After Gothic Roses, THAT^^ is my fave pattern!  Want the long-sleeve dress but too spency for me right now 

Thanks for sharing!  Your bag is beautiful too!!  Enjoy!


----------



## vanessamcqueen

Thank you *Brennamom*!


----------



## Straight-Laced

LeeMiller said:


> oooh love this!!  I want one in black....anyone seem the leather IRL?  I just got a Balenciaga town bag for the weekend, but this is so cute and so small!
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/133/3637/0413336374095/0413336374095R_300x400.jpg




I'm very happy with my small Faithful cross body bag!!  It's cute and light and easy to wear, but big enough to carry all the essentials.
I'll post some pics of my red one soon


----------



## philomena1

Hi,
I started a new thread with this topic, but will post here as well; I'm new to the forum and didn't see this thread, my apologies!

I was wondering if anyone owns one of these knuckle duster clutches?  I just received mine, and I love it but when I put my fingers through the rings and squeeze my hand to hold the bag, it rattles a bit when I release.  This is not an inexpensive item, and I don't think it should do this.  It's just a slight noise but enough to bother me.  When I mentioned it to one of the staff at the Mcqueen store in New York, his reply via email was a bit snippy, as if I were making the whole thing up.  Any info or feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Gotham

Has anyone had any luck tracking down the Satin Snake De Manta Clutch?  It is the most gorgeous McQueen piece I have ever seen, and truly historical as it was the last collection Lee was working on.  They are so hard to get, and the waiting lists are crazy for it!


----------



## DarkS

philomena1 said:


> Hi,
> I started a new thread with this topic, but will post here as well; I'm new to the forum and didn't see this thread, my apologies!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone owns one of these knuckle duster clutches?  I just received mine, and I love it but when I put my fingers through the rings and squeeze my hand to hold the bag, it rattles a bit when I release.  This is not an inexpensive item, and I don't think it should do this.  It's just a slight noise but enough to bother me.  When I mentioned it to one of the staff at the Mcqueen store in New York, his reply via email was a bit snippy, as if I were making the whole thing up.  Any info or feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!



Hey there I have one and yes they all have the same problem for some reason...as for the AMQ customer service or site....unfortunately it sux  they have a bad inventory recollection and no info about anything :/


----------



## DarkS

Gotham said:


> Has anyone had any luck tracking down the Satin Snake De Manta Clutch?  It is the most gorgeous McQueen piece I have ever seen, and truly historical as it was the last collection Lee was working on.  They are so hard to get, and the waiting lists are crazy for it!


I got an extra one and will post it on ebay soon. I got it for 1000 dollars so will just ask for the same


----------



## boston girl

Coincidentally I started a new post yesterday about the same issue as philomena1... I guess I posted in the wrong place, so here's my question:

I ordered an Alexander McQueen Skull Box Clutch online and received it the other day. Here's the deal: I've never had the chance before to really 'inspect' one of these clutches up close and in person. In the clutch I received there's a little 'play' (for lack of a better description, like a slight 'rattle') between the two sides of the box when its closed and latched. Just a little, as if the hinge inside the skull latch is not quite tight enough to tightly close the two sides together. It's not a lot, just a teeny-tiny bit, but for the price of this clutch, I want to make sure this is a common occurrence and not a defect...

Any information would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> Hey there I have one and yes they all have the same problem for some reason...as for the AMQ customer service or site....unfortunately it sux  *they have a bad inventory recollection and no info about anything *:/


 
Oh good, I thought it was just me!!


----------



## boston girl

About the rattle in the box clutch, maybe it's a design flaw.. After thinking about it further, I don't think there's any way it wouldn't rattle unless there was a raised 'catch' on the opposite side from where the skull is for the closure to 'latch' onto... if my description makes any sense.


----------



## boston girl

...as long as the clutch doesn't open unexpectedly dropping its contents all over the floor. But I still can't help but think that for the price it shouldn't be rattle.


----------



## DarkS

Brennamom said:


> Oh good, I thought it was just me!!



Lol we are all in the same boat lol


----------



## boston girl

So true! Has anyone's clutch ever come open accidentally?


----------



## boston girl

OK, I feel dumb. I just showed the bag to my SO and I just realized there IS a NOTCH for the skull to 'latch onto. Duh. Sorry about that, you guys must've thought I was high!!!

It still rattles though.

I wonder if the BV Knot Box Clutch rattles in the same way?


----------



## LeeMiller

I have a little black patent skull leather clutch that I love but never get to wear!  I'm hoping for a dressing table in my next house so I can sit it somewhere to admire.  Not sure about the rattling, but it isn't an easy bag to carry.


----------



## boston girl

Hi LeeMiller-- I'm curious... you mentioned your box clutch is not an easy bag to carry. Is that because of its skull theme or something about its physical construction (aside from the rattling)?


----------



## LeeMiller

^^
oops, just saw your post!  Its just that its small and a clutch, so its nothing more than the style isn't really the type I like carrying best.  Most of my evening clutches have wrist straps as you can see in my bag thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/leemillers-rock-and-roll-chic-collection-516082.html

No problem w/the skull theme, I LOVE it!  Especially with dressy clothes because its edgy.


----------



## oliveowl

Has anyone seen the Alexander McQueen "De Manta" clutch in Military Green? I have seen the Silk "Reptile" one, the Blue Silk one, the camo snake skin one, but not the black or green ones. Have they not been released yet? Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Congratulations* vanessamcqueen*, it's just the most amazing bag 

Viva McQ


----------



## Gotham

My newest purchase.  Gorgeous piece of history.


----------



## thedseer

^gorgeous! i would love to see mod shots


----------



## NagaJolokia

Gotham, ! So happy for you. Omg, I really love the De Mantas.  I wish a whole thread were devoted to them and it to be flaming hot, lmao.


----------



## thedseer

I can&#8217;t wait to see yours, Naga! When does it arrive?


----------



## NagaJolokia

Monday! I'm having it shipped to my boyfriend's house, lol, where I'll be that day.  I won't have my camera with me, but I'll try to get some pics ASAP that week.


----------



## thedseer

so exciting - congrats!


----------



## NagaJolokia

Thanks!


----------



## Stinger

Amazing buy Gotham!


----------



## DarkS

I got that too... I am TREASURING IT i swear...lol i am inlove with this bag although i got it with a very high premuim from ebay but it was worth it


----------



## thedseer

have any pics for us yet Naga


----------



## NagaJolokia

So, because I work 8-5 and they only would deliver it between 2-5 and I recently learned that you can sign the back of the slip for them to just drop the package off if it just says "Signature Required", I didn't get the Jellyfish De Manta Clutch until today! Well, my boyfriend signed for it on Wednesday and got it, but I was back at home by then. Now that it's Friday, I'm at his house again.  Anyway, here are some pics on his bed with the flash on, lol. The colors of this bag would work beautifully in a flower garden or against a horizon! Oh, if only I had convenient access to one, I'd take pics with *those* as the background! C'est la vie...
















Profile of the bag flat on my hand and me, heh. No flash this time.





This is the bottom of the bag- just plain black leather.


----------



## NagaJolokia

I wish the pics were in the daytime, so that I don't have to use flash so much and have artificial light interfere.

Anyway, really, really loving the bag.


----------



## azureartist

So pretty... the blues are incredible!  Congrats *NagaJolokia*! Is it silk?


----------



## LeeMiller

naga, that bag is amazing!!  love the colors/print!


----------



## Gotham

Lovely Naga, congrats!


----------



## thedseer

beautiful! thanks for posting : )


----------



## NagaJolokia

Thanks everyone! My pleasure.  *Azureartist,* it is satin.


----------



## Twill Bill

I just bought these two Alexander McQueen bags from ebay:






(photo from net-a-porter)

I was so excited to find this because my sister bought the same bag from net-a-porter a long while ago and then when she went to Italy it was stolen from her! It was such a sore spot with her so I was glad to be able to replace it for her. 





(photo from yoox)

Then I got this one for myself because I wanted a big brown bag for uni (all those textbooks, sigh).

I don't know why but I just really love this large Novak flapper style. I feel like it's going to be so handy when I have a lot to carry, because all those pockets will stop me from having to rummage around the bottom of your bag all the time. I can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## Twill Bill

Argh! I've been thinking about this all day and now I'm afraid that the bag I bought might be a fake. Can anyone authenticate, please!?!

This is the ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170502229875

I'm stressing! It looks good to me but the more I think about it the less I am sure.


----------



## lawchick

The De Mantas are absolutely GORGEOUS.  I just ordered one on sale from the online boutique but somehow I doubt I'm going to get it.


----------



## Twill Bill

lawchick said:


> The De Mantas are absolutely GORGEOUS.  I just ordered one on sale from the online boutique but somehow I doubt I'm going to get it.



What makes you think that?


----------



## lawchick

^Because I know how hard to find these are.  Sure enough I got two emails today.  Both of my orders are not being fulfilled because they are sold out.  I ordered the reptilia scarf, a dress and the jellyfish clutch.  Booo.


----------



## Twill Bill

^ Sorry, that sucks! I hate when stores keep sold out things on their website. They should update more regularly.


----------



## NagaJolokia

lawchick said:


> ^Because I know how hard to find these are. Sure enough I got two emails today. Both of my orders are not being fulfilled because they are sold out. I ordered the reptilia scarf, a dress and the jellyfish clutch. Booo.


 

Did they at least put you on their waitlist? That's what they did for me, and they also notified me by e-mail about it when I tried buying the De Manta Clutch, but it was sold out already.  A few weeks past before I received an e-mail that they had a small number in stock and asked if I was still interested.


----------



## lawchick

^No, you won't believe this.  I called around and found a store that had two in stock.  I asked if it was marked down.  The SA said no, they did get marked down but it was a mistake that got fixed.  I didn't say anything.  I ordered it at full price because I really wanted it.  Now I'm mad.  I think I'm going to call and complain and see if they will honor the sale price.  If they advertise it on sale and I purchased it, they can't cancel my order saying they are out of stock when they DO have it they just want to sell it for a higher price.  They have to honor the sale price.  At least that's my position.  Hopefully they will agree.


----------



## ReRe

I think if you call in and explain that they couldn't fulfill the order but you found one at the store, they will mark it down.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi everyone, I've never been in this sub forum before. Been recently searching for a skull clutch at a reasonable price. I knew it was too good to be true when I found a gold one on sale on the McQueen website for under $500. I placed the order and didn't hear anything for a few days (other then a "your order is being processed email), I finally emailed them asking about the status and they told me it was sold out . I was so bummed! 
Guess I will just have to keep stalking on the bay.


----------



## azureartist

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi everyone, I've never been in this sub forum before. Been recently searching for a skull clutch at a reasonable price. I knew it was too good to be true when I found a gold one on sale on the McQueen website for under $500. I placed the order and didn't hear anything for a few days (other then a "your order is being processed email), I finally emailed them asking about the status and they told me it was sold out . I was so bummed!
> Guess I will just have to keep stalking on the bay.



So sorry to hear! You may want to contact the stores directly - see thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...ff-selected-items-their-website-600165-3.html


----------



## ReRe

I found mine at zappos, keep an eye out there too.


----------



## misschampagne

RIP Monsieur McQueen. I'm grateful to have snagged some goodies of his prior to his passing.

~MissChampagne


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you for the info girls,  I will keep an eye out for a good one.


----------



## sandrahelen21

hi everyone,
I know this is mainly for bags, but I wanted to ask, did McQueen design scarfs in a material other than silk?
Sandra x


----------



## lawchick

yes, there are scarves that are not silk or that are silk blends


----------



## sandrahelen21

thought so! thanks


----------



## LeeMiller

Zappos sometimes has great deals on McQueen, I'm wearing a pair of flats that I bought from there today.  Love them!  Also got my skull clutch from there for a pretty good price.  Btw. anyone here notice that Jill on the desparate housewives of NYC wears the skull knuckle duster clutch?  I don't really think it suits her, when I see it I'm like gimmie!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *Lee, *I have been stalking Zappos every hour! 

I also called the boutique today and the rude guy who answered told me skull clutches never go on sale!


----------



## lawchick

^That's not true.  They have a red satin one with a skull clasp/lock on sale.


----------



## ReRe

yes I saw it recently.  I want the camouflage python de-manta clutch, if anyone sees that on sale I'd love to get it.  There is one on ebay but they want $2400.  I found one in England for under $2000 but there will be shipping and possible custom charges.  Anyone seen one?


----------



## maria.n

hey everyone, just posted one of my favourite McQ bags on the Celebrity Bags and Style, as it was more appropriate...
Feel free to check it out: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/christina-aguileras-swarovski-crystal-novak-mcqueen-bag-antique-603167.html


----------



## DarkS

ReRe said:


> yes I saw it recently. I want the camouflage python de-manta clutch, if anyone sees that on sale I'd love to get it. There is one on ebay but they want $2400. I found one in England for under $2000 but there will be shipping and possible custom charges. Anyone seen one?


 It was on net-a-porter website for 2000 USD ...not sure if you will find it there :S :S


----------



## graycat5

Just ordered this little cutie today!


----------



## Twill Bill

Twill Bill said:


> Argh! I've been thinking about this all day and now I'm afraid that the bag I bought might be a fake. Can anyone authenticate, please!?!
> 
> This is the ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170502229875
> 
> I'm stressing! It looks good to me but the more I think about it the less I am sure.



Bump! Could somebody please help?!? I've inspected the bag since I've received it and it looks authentic, but the dustbag looks fake. I don't know what to do? I feel like the bag is either a fake, or authentic but possibly stolen (which is why the seller would give a fake dustbag). I'm so upset about this. Let me know if I should provide more detailed photos.


----------



## DarkS

graycat5 said:


> Just ordered this little cutie today!



Congrats veryyyyy sexy 
I ordered the lace duster clutch
Soooooooo anxious to get it
It's soooooooo me


----------



## graycat5

DarkS said:


> Congrats veryyyyy sexy
> I ordered the lace duster clutch
> Soooooooo anxious to get it
> It's soooooooo me




Congrats *DarkS*!  I saw the lace duster clutch yesterday -- it's really gorgeous!

Fyi - if you plan to travel with it, don't put it in your carry on bag!  I made that mistake a couple of months ago -- OY what an incident!!!!


----------



## LeeMiller

graycat5 said:


> Just ordered this little cutie today!


 

that is so awesome I freakin love it!!!

omg you are killing me....must...not...buy...more skull clutches.


----------



## LeeMiller

Twill Bill said:


> Bump! Could somebody please help?!? I've inspected the bag since I've received it and it looks authentic, but the dustbag looks fake. I don't know what to do? I feel like the bag is either a fake, or authentic but possibly stolen (which is why the seller would give a fake dustbag). I'm so upset about this. Let me know if I should provide more detailed photos.


 

Sorry I have no idea about these bags.  Very odd about the fake dustbag, all I can think of is maybe the seller bought a dustbag off ebay???


----------



## LeeMiller

ReRe said:


> yes I saw it recently. I want the camouflage python de-manta clutch, if anyone sees that on sale I'd love to get it. There is one on ebay but they want $2400. I found one in England for under $2000 but there will be shipping and possible custom charges. Anyone seen one?


 
I'll keep an eye out for you.  Btw. I think you should come to DC so we can hang out with our skull clutches.


----------



## Twill Bill

LeeMiller said:


> Sorry I have no idea about these bags.  Very odd about the fake dustbag, all I can think of is maybe the seller bought a dustbag off ebay???



Yes, it is very strange! The seller also sent me a fake Yoox receipt so I made a thread in the ebay section asking for advice.


----------



## nycshopa

Twill Bill said:


> I just bought these two Alexander McQueen bags from ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo from net-a-porter)
> 
> I was so excited to find this because my sister bought the same bag from net-a-porter a long while ago and then when she went to Italy it was stolen from her! It was such a sore spot with her so I was glad to be able to replace it for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo from yoox)
> 
> Then I got this one for myself because I wanted a big brown bag for uni (all those textbooks, sigh).
> 
> I don't know why but I just really love this large Novak flapper style. I feel like it's going to be so handy when I have a lot to carry, because all those pockets will stop me from having to rummage around the bottom of your bag all the time. I can't wait till it arrives.




oh no! how did she get it stolen?


----------



## Twill Bill

^ She was on exchange in Italy and she left it in a lecture theatre while she went to buy food during a break in the lecture. Apparently all her friends left their bags in the lecture theatre, but when she got back, hers was gone. It was careless on her part, but still, it sucks that somebody (probably a fellow classmate) took it.


----------



## DarkS

graycat5 said:


> Congrats *DarkS*!  I saw the lace duster clutch yesterday -- it's really gorgeous!
> 
> Fyi - if you plan to travel with it, don't put it in your carry on bag!  I made that mistake a couple of months ago -- OY what an incident!!!!



Ouch!!!!! What happened?
Well I hope I can take care of this babyitlooks very fragile


----------



## graycat5

graycat5 said:


> Fyi - if you plan to travel with it, don't put it in your carry on bag!  I made that mistake a couple of months ago -- OY what an incident!!!!





*DarkS* - it was my very own SATC/Carrie Bradshaw moment!!!

The TSA agents at the airport didn't want to let it on board because of the "brass knuckles!!!"  And not just any brass knuckles, but brass knuckles "with a bunch of extra stuff on them."  

I am 100% serious!

The guy insisted it could be used as a weapon.  To which I replied, "but it's not a weapon, it's a $2000 handbag."

He was not remotely amused and said "Ma'am, I don't care what you paid for it, brass knuckles are a weapon and you could be arrested for boarding a plane with this."  

It was a big kerfuffle...he had to call someone for a second opinion...etc etc.

In the end, they let me on with it.  But it was such an ordeal that I ultimately didn't use the bag, shipped it home separately and returned it!


----------



## graycat5

DarkS said:


> Ouch!!!!! What happened?
> Well I hope I can take care of this baby *it looks very fragile*




Actually, I would say the lace part is pretty fragile.  It's one of the things that occurred to me as I was looking at it and I discussed with the SA. The lace is an overlay and slides around a bit -- so you'll want to use care so as to not inadvertently tear it....


----------



## LeeMiller

^^
OMG, but I'm even nervous about carrying my Rocco because of the heavy bullet casing looking type studs on the bottom.  TSA is a nightmare.  I hate it when they feel the need to check my bags - and I always ask for a woman - which for some reason tends to annoy them, I'm like OMG I have an extra set of clothing in there - including underwear, which already I hate anyone rifling through.

god that bag is gorgeous.  I would love one of the knuckle duster clutches, but I barely wear my skull clutch.  I need more events in my life clearly.


----------



## DarkS

graycat5 said:


> Actually, I would say the lace part is pretty fragile. It's one of the things that occurred to me as I was looking at it and I discussed with the SA. The lace is an overlay and slides around a bit -- so you'll want to use care so as to not inadvertently tear it....


 

Well you might be surprised that They said its a weapon ... i had the same ordeal with EBAY!!!

I was trying to sell one of my bags on ebay and they took it off claiming it is a weapon!!! lol i was like WTH! I called them up and i was like how can you use a weapon with  a fuchia bag for god's sake!!! lol i bet if alexander mcqueen knows that we can use their bags as some sort of a weapon they would increase the price even more lol
anyway after a series of emails and back and forth emails i finally managed to get it on again and got it sold!


----------



## graycat5

My skull clutch arrived and I adore her!!  Pictured here with my BV *lizard* Knot:


----------



## Brennamom

Gorgeous Graycat!!  Both of them are beauties!!  Congrats!


----------



## graycat5

^^^Hi *Brennamom*!  Thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow *graycat, *they are both stunning, I really really need a skull clutch in my life.


----------



## Brennamom

graycat5 said:


> ^^^Hi *Brennamom*!  Thank you!



Hi G5!  Have you defected?  I have!


----------



## graycat5

Brennamom said:


> Hi G5!  Have you defected?  I have!



LOL!  I wouldn't say I've officially defected, but I have definitely strayed!


----------



## Brennamom

graycat5 said:


> LOL! I wouldn't say I've officially defected, but I have definitely strayed!


 
Me too!  And after H-math, everything seems downright affordable, LOL!  Too bad SCP doesn't have better stock, between Nords and SFA...


----------



## DarkS

graycat5 said:


> My skull clutch arrived and I adore her!! Pictured here with my BV *lizard* Knot:


 AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
CONGRATSSSS 

I am still waiting for mine...wish me luck it should have arrived by today


----------



## azureartist

graycat5 said:


> My skull clutch arrived and I adore her!!  Pictured here with my BV *lizard* Knot:



Mouthwatering! Congrats *GrayCat5*! Can't decide which one is lovelier - I'd be tempted to carry them both. LOL!


----------



## Brennamom

Have you guys seen the new ones at Saks??


----------



## DarkS

Brennamom said:


> Have you guys seen the new ones at Saks??
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/133/8415/0413384152447/0413384152447R_300x400.jpg
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/133/8415/0413384152560/0413384152560R_300x400.jpg


 yes yes i like the queen skull   the idea is just fab...but the demanta ....nahh...not my taste ... i think that it would be ugly in print


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> yes yes i like the queen skull   the idea is just fab...but the demanta ....nahh...not my taste ... i think that it would be ugly in print


 
I've noticed that too.  Could look fab in print by meh IRL and vice versa.  Unfortunately, my Saks won't get it.  I'd have to go to Rodeo to see it, I think....


----------



## LeeMiller

greycat, those are both amazing, I love the color green on that BV and the skull clutch is just too cute.

omg I LOVE that skull clutch with the crown and brocade ---- it cracks me up!


----------



## DarkS

i wish they would make a queen skull ring too   i would definetly get it


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Does anyone have pics of the Alexander McQueen Faithful Medium Satchel? Any fans of this bag out there?


----------



## DarkS

Hey Glenda
sorry dear i don't but u might find pix on net a porter


----------



## bulletproofsoul

glendaPLEASE said:


> Does anyone have pics of the Alexander McQueen Faithful Medium Satchel? Any fans of this bag out there?



Grey one at NAP (no longer available, but you can see the pics of it.  Beautiful color) http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61080

Here it is in black on Farfetch:  http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10043064.aspx

I'm really thinking about getting this bag.


----------



## VancouverChic

The more I look at the Faithful bag the more I love it.  It is very edgy and sensual at the same time.  It has attitude.  I am really loving this bag and I think this is on my hit list as a must have for this year.  

But I have not seen the bag in the &#8220;flesh&#8221;, so has anyone seen it up close and personal?  I am thinking of the black Faithful.

Kind Regards,
Joanne


----------



## Suzie

I am really excited as this baby is winging its way to me from the UK. I really wanted to get the jersey dress in this print but it sold out rather quickly so I am glad I was able to buy this piece from his last collection.


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> I am really excited as this baby is winging its way to me from the UK. I really wanted to get the jersey dress in this print but it sold out rather quickly so I am glad I was able to buy this piece from his last collection.


 
Oh Suzie, that's awesome!!  Congrats!  I have the mousse and it is stunning, just a wonderful pattern.


----------



## Suzie

^Thank you Brennamom, so much for my staying focused. What shade is the mousse (do you have a photo?) and what colour is mine called, do you know?


----------



## Brennamom

Suzie said:


> ^Thank you Brennamom, so much for my staying focused. What shade is the mousse (do you have a photo?) and what colour is mine called, do you know?


 
Suzie, you had no choice!  You HAD to have it!!  The pattern is Reptilia and the mousse looks exactly like your bag but gossamer light, like an H mousseline but lighter and more brilliant.

Here is a link to an EBay auction for a pic, though the seller is smoking crack if they think it will sell for that price.  JMHO...and the fact that this has been for auction most of the summer....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e2dffa62


----------



## linhhhuynh

omg suzie it's gorgeous!


----------



## mochiblure

*Suzie *I'm so jealous -- that clutch has such a beautiful print! Congrats on snagging that piece, at retail they sold out so quickly. May I ask how much it was?


----------



## Suzie

Brennamom said:


> Suzie, you had no choice! You HAD to have it!! The pattern is Reptilia and the mousse looks exactly like your bag but gossamer light, like an H mousseline but lighter and more brilliant.
> 
> Here is a link to an EBay auction for a pic, though the seller is smoking crack if they think it will sell for that price. JMHO...and the fact that this has been for auction most of the summer....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e2dffa62


 
Sorry, it went right over my head, I was thinking it was a different colour!! It is gorgeous. Love your comment about the seller smoking crack.


----------



## Suzie

linhhhuynh said:


> omg suzie it's gorgeous!


 
Thank you,can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## Suzie

mochiblure said:


> *Suzie *I'm so jealous -- that clutch has such a beautiful print! Congrats on snagging that piece, at retail they sold out so quickly. May I ask how much it was?


 
Hi mochilbure, it was 
GBP 437.00
AU $732.00

Here is the link for you to have a peek.


http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300460860982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## mochiblure

Suzie said:


> Hi mochilbure, it was
> GBP 437.00
> AU $732.00
> 
> Here is the link for you to have a peek.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300460860982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



That design really is such a work of art. Post pix when you get it!


----------



## Suzie

^Will do.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
*Suzi* that clutch is just BEAUTIFUL, a collector's piece.

I've seen some beautiful new Novaks at a few places online.  I thought I'd successfully let go of my unrequited love for the Novak bag, but there's a stunning bone coloured one on Zappos. . .   
And a black studded one on farfetch  :wondering


----------



## Straight-Laced

VancouverChic said:


> The more I look at the Faithful bag the more I love it.  It is very edgy and sensual at the same time.  It has attitude.  I am really loving this bag and I think this is on my hit list as a must have for this year.
> 
> But I have not seen the bag in the flesh, so has anyone seen it up close and personal?  I am thinking of the black Faithful.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Joanne




I have the small size messenger style Faithful bag in red.

I use it all the time - often as my bag within a bigger bag - and it's perfect, the most practical small bag I own.  
I haven't seen the medium IRL but so much thought went into the small messenger that I wouldn't hesitate to buy a bigger one if I thought for one second that I needed it


----------



## blackcherry88

Hi people, I have recently asked my friend to get this clutch for me from Bicester Village in London...

I just wanna know which collection is this clutch from and what is the original retail price... I paid around 100 over pounds for it though...
(It's probably from an old old collection though...)















Edit: Sorrie for the upside down images... took it with my iPhone and it loaded normally on my com, but when I uploaded it on the net it becomes like this and I don't know how to fix it...


----------



## linhhhuynh

^wow its gorgeous!


----------



## Suzie

My De Manta Clutch arrived today and it is amazing up close and personal. Here are some photos.


----------



## Suzie

Couple more.


----------



## linhhhuynh

suzie!  you have to post mod shots!!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you, I will when I take her out.


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ Major congrats! Gorgeous. 

I feel that the De Manta is the only bag in my collection that I need to baby. I got a little concerned as I was walking away from work one day with it in my hand and bumped against a cement barrier which caused a tiny wear on the lower part of the side. It's barely noticeable, so I'm not worried about it now- three months later. I just would just be more choosy as to where I wear it.

It's also the only bag that I paid full price for and thought it was definitely worth it. It is my favorite bag in my collection aesthetically.


----------



## DarkS

greatttttttttttttt pieceeeee
i treasure mine too  congrats
enjoy it cuz it is an eye catcher
enjoy the attention wherever u would go 




Suzie said:


> Hi mochilbure, it was
> GBP 437.00
> AU $732.00
> 
> Here is the link for you to have a peek.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300460860982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## DarkS

http://http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/k5bL-0HxWCuoI0SwTAIFTqiWfkSauXtJhshUKggNccY?feat=directlink


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> http://http://picasaweb.google.com/...SwTAIFTqiWfkSauXtJhshUKggNccY?feat=directlink



DarkS, your link is wonky.  Can you try again. I'm sure I'm DYING to see what this is!!


----------



## DarkS

LADIES 

Took me a while to manage how to post pix on the forum
so  here is my newest baby from AMQ


----------



## linhhhuynh

^GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Brennamom

THUD!  I KNEW it would be worth it!  Congrats, my dear, it's gorgeous!


----------



## DarkS

linhhhuynh said:


> ^GORGEOUS!!


i am so looking forward to go out with it though :S


----------



## DarkS

Brennamom said:


> THUD!  I KNEW it would be worth it!  Congrats, my dear, it's gorgeous!



Thanks sweets 
i love it tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> Thanks sweets
> i love it tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



(the other things aren't too shabby either.  I sense a trend?)


----------



## DarkS

heheheh u got that right


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> heheheh u got that right



A Goth after my own dark heart!


----------



## DarkS

yesssssssssssssssssss course am a biiiiig fan

more pix to come


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> yesssssssssssssssssss course am a biiiiig fan
> 
> more pix to come



Holy Schnikes!  you are my hero!


----------



## DarkS

Another baby


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> Another baby



Another winner!  I wish I had opportunity to carry these babies!


----------



## DarkS

Brennamom said:


> Holy Schnikes!  you are my hero!



heheh I am an addict to AMQ
When he died i seriously felt bad...my hubby found it weird that am THAT sad
lol
i have more bags but too lazy to take the pix now


----------



## DarkS

Brennamom said:


> Another winner!  I wish I had opportunity to carry these babies!



guess what...they are brand new...
my problem is i get them and never use them...call me stupid...but seriously... i have no occasion to go to with them!
any tips???


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> heheh I am an addict to AMQ
> When he died i seriously felt bad...my hubby found it weird that am THAT sad
> lol
> i have more bags but too lazy to take the pix now



I was devastated and had friends calling me to see if I was ok....



DarkS said:


> guess what...they are brand new...
> my problem is i get them and never use them...call me stupid...but seriously... i have no occasion to go to with them!
> any tips???



Win the lottery?  Then you can jet set to all the cool parties and carry them to your heart's content.  That's my plan, anyway


----------



## DarkS

heheheh
mmmmm can u take me with u......plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## Brennamom

DarkS said:


> heheheh
> mmmmm can u take me with u......plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol



Absolutely!  You, me, Suzie, we'll be a whole McQ-entourage!


----------



## DarkS

even got the bracelet to match with the bag lol


----------



## DarkS

lol can't waittttttt


----------



## idapida

DarkS, love your knuckle duster bag! And why wouldn't I, I just got the same one So excited! And the day I got it, I wore it to an exhibition called "Decadence Now! Visions of Excess", featuring, amongst others, works of McQueen. Seemed fitting


----------



## Swe3tGirl

BEAUTIFUL clutches ladies! Presenting my skull demanta clutch! I was lucky enough to track it down, and am proud of owning a piece of fashion history! I've also added my McQ leopard print exposed zipper jacket in here just for fun! =)


----------



## DarkS

idapida said:


> DarkS, love your knuckle duster bag! And why wouldn't I, I just got the same one So excited! And the day I got it, I wore it to an exhibition called "Decadence Now! Visions of Excess", featuring, amongst others, works of McQueen. Seemed fitting



Loveeeeeeeeitttttttttt 
Iwore it to my anniversary and I had alottttt of eyes on me : D I think it's the best Alexander McQueen clutch I ever got


----------



## DarkS

Swe3tGirl said:


> BEAUTIFUL clutches ladies! Presenting my skull demanta clutch! I was lucky enough to track it down, and am proud of owning a piece of fashion history! I've also added my McQ leopard print exposed zipper jacket in here just for fun! =)



Love ur black de manta


----------



## DarkS

check this one out


----------



## DarkS

ladies
where are you ...you guys are so silent
mmm am i imagining things or are those skull clutches getting more and more expensive!


----------



## carlinha

DarkS said:


> ladies
> where are you ...you guys are so silent
> mmm am i imagining things or are those skull clutches getting more and more expensive!



i totally agree!  makes me so sad cuz i LOVE them


----------



## platinum_girly

Swe3tGirl said:


> BEAUTIFUL clutches ladies! Presenting my skull demanta clutch! I was lucky enough to track it down, and am proud of owning a piece of fashion history! I've also added my McQ leopard print exposed zipper jacket in here just for fun! =)


 
That skull clutch is TDF! I WANT it!!!


----------



## OVincze

I am dying to have that mini Novak with a dragon clasp that is on the first page of this thread, anyone knows if I can get that anywhere?  Also loved the reptilia bags but those are no longer available either, anyone has any ideas where to look for them?  I know ebay but I generally do not trust it.


----------



## lawchick

AM boutiques started a 40% off fall items sale yesterday.  Get your AM bags at a great discount!  My SA Samantha at the Vegas store is super helpful.  Tell her Sandra sent you!  She can send pictures too.  (702) 369-0510


----------



## katmb

Just received from the online sale--Bull Warrior Skull Clutch


----------



## IrisVegas

KAT!
I love that clutch soooo much!
I see it everytime I go into the store here, and it is one of my favorites. I just havent been able to push myself enough to go for it. Have you seen the white one that looks all carved? Its really pretty too. That "crinkling" in the black leather is perfect. Great buy! TDF!!
I


----------



## katmb

IrisVegas said:


> KAT!
> I love that clutch soooo much!
> I see it everytime I go into the store here, and it is one of my favorites. I just havent been able to push myself enough to go for it. Have you seen the white one that looks all carved? Its really pretty too. That "crinkling" in the black leather is perfect. Great buy! TDF!!
> I


 
Just got back from a couple of days in Las Vegas. I checked out the McQueen boutique, and they had the white carved "scrimshaw" bag--gorgeous. And on sale too right now.

Also saw the knuckleduster clutches in person for the first time. Love them. I was thinking I didn't need two clutches with skull motifs, but I may have to change my mind on that.


----------



## tatertot

Gorgeous, gorgeous bags!!! I was so excited, last night one of the clutches popped back up in Sak's sale section and I snagged it with my 15% off and 50$ GC. I'm so excited for it to get here, this will be my first McQ


----------



## IrisVegas

The Las Vegas store has a Knuckle clutch on sale! Should I do it? They never go on sale!!!
Im feeling dangerous! 
I


----------



## carlinha

IrisVegas said:


> The Las Vegas store has a Knuckle clutch on sale! Should I do it? They never go on sale!!!
> Im feeling dangerous!
> I



which one is it???  do you love it?


----------



## IsaParis

Hi ladies 

I've just gone bonkers for the MCQ embossed croc de manta clutch in black for X-Mas... can't wait!!!


----------



## IrisVegas

carlinha said:


> which one is it??? do you love it?


I GOT IT!
It is soooo pretty. It is the "oil slick" one so kind of purple green pink depending on the light. I wore it for the first time last night. 
and yes. 
*I LOVE IT!!!! *
*I*


----------



## carlinha

IrisVegas said:


> I GOT IT!
> It is soooo pretty. It is the "oil slick" one so kind of purple green pink depending on the light. I wore it for the first time last night.
> and yes.
> *I LOVE IT!!!! *
> *I*



congrats!!!!  please post pics!


----------



## IrisVegas

carlinha said:


> congrats!!!!  please post pics!



Hi Carlinha!
Here it is! I have worn it two nights in a row now. I love it so much! Ladies - Tell me what you think!

I


----------



## azureartist

IrisVegas said:


> Hi Carlinha!
> Here it is! I have worn it two nights in a row now. I love it so much! Ladies - Tell me what you think!
> 
> I



Drool worthy! Looks like an ad for the clutch. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## chloehandbags

IrisVegas said:


> Hi Carlinha!
> Here it is! I have worn it two nights in a row now. I love it so much! Ladies - Tell me what you think!


 

Wow! That's gorgeous! 

I remember seeing petrol (gas) on puddles in car parks (parking lots), as a small child and thinking how beautiful it was (shame it's so bad, environmentally speaking!) and that looks just like it.


----------



## chloehandbags

OVincze said:


> I am dying to have that mini Novak with a dragon clasp that is on the first page of this thread, anyone knows if I can get that anywhere? Also loved the reptilia bags but those are no longer available either, anyone has any ideas where to look for them? I know ebay but I generally do not trust it.


 


I don't think the Mini Novaks with Dragon Clasp were made in big numbers, TBH - so I don't think there are that many about, now, unfortunately?

All I can suggest you do is check eBay, Bonanza and second hand stores, from time-to-time.

I know what you mean about eBay, but as long as you pay via PayPal, (with it, ideally, being linked to your credit card [or debit card, if it offers buyer protection]), you should be OK, as you could always file a dispute, if it didn't arrive, or was in SNAD condition.

One thing to look out for, with the fishscale, is that I originally received one where the fishscale was peeling off the top of the zip-pull (where it was bent double), so that might be a a bit of a tendency with some of them, I don't know?

The one I ended up with was fine, though, so it's clearly not the case with all of them.


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Which one do you mean, Silvia, the oil slick one? 

If so, yes, it's amazing, isn't it?!


----------



## carlinha

here's my latest AMQ skull clutch purchase ladies, and i am IN LOVE 

*Gold Jeweled Byzantine skull clutch*


----------



## chloehandbags

carlinha said:


> here's my latest AMQ skull clutch purchase ladies, and i am IN LOVE
> 
> *Gold Jeweled Byzantine skull clutch*


 

Wow! Amazing! 

Love the red eyes!


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla,* I am so in love!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*carlinha *I almost died when I saw your avi change to the clutch...its just absolutely amazing!

I got my HG red faithful satchel that I missed out on sale last season and  patiently waited to go on sale this season AND today got notice from NAP that the Britannia Clutch was available so that's on its way!!! I'm so excited! Ill post pics when it arrives!


----------



## OVincze

Chloehandbags thank you for your suggestions on the fishscale mini novak, love that bag so much but I guess I missed out on that one just like the reptilia demanta which I also love so much, sigh. 

Ladies the clutches you modelled look absolutely stunning!  Maybe I should just go ahead and get a clutch the only reason I have not is because I have never been a clutch person but AMQ makes the most amazing clutches in my humble opinion.  Congrats on those beauties!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I just bought the Byzantine clutch in cream with gold hardware and amber stones   

It was only 30% off but I lost my nerve waiting for it to be reduced further  :shame:









I'll post real pics when it arrives


----------



## yazziestarr

^^beautiful *Straight-Laced*! 
Do you mind telling me where you found it? I saw it online a week or so ago then completely forgot where it was and couldn't find it again.ush:


My Red and Gold Brittania arrive today! i love love love it ...just need a chance to take pics


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^

congrats on the red & gold brittania *yazziestarr*!!
It's such a perfect red   
(I bought the red & gold, returned it too hastily and still regret it  :cry:    I hope the Byzantine helps me to forget  )

I bought the Byzantine from Feathers in London.  
I think they still have a Bull Warrior clutch on sale.


----------



## carlinha

yazziestarr said:


> ^^beautiful *Straight-Laced*!
> Do you mind telling me where you found it? I saw it online a week or so ago then completely forgot where it was and couldn't find it again.ush:
> 
> 
> My Red and Gold Brittania arrive today! i love love love it ...just need a chance to take pics



yay congrats *yazzie*!!!!  i love the brittania clutches!!!  can't wait to see pics.... did you get them on sale?  omg i wonder if i could still find one!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Straight-Laced* yes,feathers! That was it. Thanks! It was driving me bonkers that  I couldn't figure out where I saw it. oh well, I put my name on the wait list but I think I used up all my luck to get the Brittania.

Thanks *Carlinah*! it was on sale. I saw it the first day it was on NAP and decided to sleep on it, then in the morning it was gone. So I immediately and frantically contacted them to see if the had a wait list and please please let me know when if one comes back and  last week got one in and $100 less! Give them a call maybe they have more.


----------



## rdgldy

*yazzie, straightlaced*-they are both fantastic!!!

Here are a few more on sale.  I got the red satin one.
http://shop.husonline.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=2


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

carlinha said:


> here's my latest AMQ skull clutch purchase ladies, and i am IN LOVE
> 
> *Gold Jeweled Byzantine skull clutch*




I am sooooooo obsessed !!! my new obsession !!!! Thanks alot Carlina you enabler you !


----------



## chloehandbags

OVincze said:


> Chloehandbags thank you for your suggestions on the fishscale mini novak, love that bag so much but I guess I missed out on that one just like the reptilia demanta which I also love so much, sigh.


 



One, or both, of them will probably turn up, eventually - just keep looking!


----------



## chloehandbags

Straight-Laced said:


> I just bought the Byzantine clutch in cream with gold hardware and amber stones
> 
> It was only 30% off but I lost my nerve waiting for it to be reduced further :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post real pics when it arrives


 

Oh, I love tigerseye (no surprises, there, then! LOL!)!


----------



## DarkS

seems i lost track...and oh my god you ladies have the best taste when it comes to AMQ...LOVE YOUR NEW CLUTCHES


----------



## yazziestarr

finally got to take pics of my 2 recent AMQ purchases and wanted to share.

The red love faithful satchel that I missed out on last sale season but found this season





The Brittania clutch


----------



## carlinha

omg *yazzie *i die!  what AMAZING sales finds!!!!!!!


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

IrisVegas said:


> Hi Carlinha!
> Here it is! I have worn it two nights in a row now. I love it so much! Ladies - Tell me what you think!
> 
> I


 

I am seriously soooo jealous!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

yazziestarr said:


> finally got to take pics of my 2 recent AMQ purchases and wanted to share.
> 
> The red love faithful satchel that I missed out on last sale season but found this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brittania clutch


OMGGGGGG *Yazzie* soooo gorgeousssss!!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*carlinah* and  *adctd*! I'm so excited about them and I'm still a little shocked I found both and on sale


----------



## OVincze

Yazzie that red faithful is just a stunner but your clutch is gorgie too, am so jealous))


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *OVincze!!*


----------



## rdgldy

*yazzie*, I love your purchases!  The brittania clutch is one of my favorites, and you found it one sale!  How lucky are you!!

Here is a quick picture of my red satin queen skull clutch.  I have a feeling this will be the first of many.


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> *yazzie*, I love your purchases!  The brittania clutch is one of my favorites, and you found it one sale!  How lucky are you!!
> 
> Here is a quick picture of my red satin queen skull clutch.  I have a feeling this will be the first of many.


  they're sooooo addicting!!!  i know they feel heavy, but i love how substantial they are... just works of art, nothing flimsy!


----------



## yazziestarr

rdgldy said:


> *yazzie*, I love your purchases!  The brittania clutch is one of my favorites, and you found it one sale!  How lucky are you!!
> 
> Here is a quick picture of my red satin queen skull clutch.  I have a feeling this will be the first of many.


Its beautiful* rdgldy*! I love the queen skull and I know that feeling


----------



## karwood

Has anyone seen the Britannia flesh clutch IRL? If yes, is the color  more of a pink-nude or beige-nude? I hope this makes sense.


----------



## kuromi-chan

karwood said:


> Has anyone seen the Britannia flesh clutch IRL? If yes, is the color  more of a pink-nude or beige-nude? I hope this makes sense.



hey *kar*!  to me, it's more of a beige-nude.  like your pic, but lighter....the nude color is not as saturated as in your pic.

here's some quick pics of mine....in daylight, with flash and without, and i tried to compare to CL's Nude for ya!     HTH!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Iris, carlinha, Straight-Laced, rdgldy, yazzie* - congratssss on your clutches!!  each one is so beautiful!    and super congrats to those who found theirs on SALE?!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

kuromi-chan said:


> hey *kar*!  to me, it's more of a beige-nude.  like your pic, but lighter....the nude color is not as saturated as in your pic.
> 
> here's some quick pics of mine....in daylight, with flash and without, and i tried to compare to CL's Nude for ya!    HTH!


OMGGGGGGGG!!!  pls pls pls show modeling pics!!! I hope and pray my DH bought this for me!!! I told him that's all I wanted for my BD next week gave him my SAs phone number  I happen to check online banking this morning and there was a charge for around $1600 from AMQ so I hope this is what's coming LOL I die soooo amazing!!!!


----------



## carlinha

OMG *KUROMI*!!!!!   that bag is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!    you're putting me on the edge!

*adct*... omg girl i'm gonna be soooooo jealous when you get your birthday present!!!!  i am SURE this is what DH got you, i mean it couldn't be anything else from AMQ!!  it's the right price with tax and shipping!


----------



## kuromi-chan

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMGGGGGGGG!!!  pls pls pls show modeling pics!!! I hope and pray my DH bought this for me!!! I told him that's all I wanted for my BD next week gave him my SAs phone number  I happen to check online banking this morning and there was a charge for around $1600 from AMQ so I hope this is what's coming LOL I die soooo amazing!!!!



eeeeeee!!!  so excited for you!!    sorry girl, i don't have any modeling pics yet :shame: ....but you better post some when you get yours!  i know you will surely ROCK it!


----------



## kuromi-chan

carlinha said:


> OMG KUROMI!!!!! that bag is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! you're putting me on the edge!
> 
> adct... omg girl i'm gonna be soooooo jealous when you get your birthday present!!!! i am SURE this is what DH got you, i mean it couldn't be anything else from AMQ!! it's the right price with tax and shipping!



aww, thank you sweet *C*!    it was love at first sight...the nude + gold combo =   !!  are you getting it too?!! i'm sure it will fit in with your collection quite nicely!


----------



## BlushResponse

*Kuromi*, that clutch is to die for! Gorgeous colour.


----------



## kuromi-chan

BlushResponse said:


> *Kuromi*, that clutch is to die for! Gorgeous colour.



thank you!


----------



## am2022

:okay:



kuromi-chan said:


> hey *kar*! to me, it's more of a beige-nude. like your pic, but lighter....the nude color is not as saturated as in your pic.
> 
> here's some quick pics of mine....in daylight, with flash and without, and i tried to compare to CL's Nude for ya!  HTH!


----------



## yazziestarr

kuromi-chan said:


> hey *kar*!  to me, it's more of a beige-nude.  like your pic, but lighter....the nude color is not as saturated as in your pic.
> 
> here's some quick pics of mine....in daylight, with flash and without, and i tried to compare to CL's Nude for ya!     HTH!


  BEAUTIFUL!!! I die.


----------



## yazziestarr

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> OMGGGGGGGG!!!  pls pls pls show modeling pics!!! I hope and pray my DH bought this for me!!! I told him that's all I wanted for my BD next week gave him my SAs phone number  I happen to check online banking this morning and there was a charge for around $1600 from AMQ so I hope this is what's coming LOL I die soooo amazing!!!!


again I die!
ditto to what carlinah said! It has to be and I really hope it's what he got! congrats and happy Birthday!


----------



## DarkS

congratsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ochie

I waited for these, for 8days!  there was also a 3 days delay because of a customs clearance issue.  but they did not charge me any customs charges, (I hope) ush:


  My Very First MC QUEEN and for sure won't be my last  .. and I got it on SALE!


----------



## ochie




----------



## yazziestarr

oooooh what is it?!?!?


----------



## fumi

:couch: can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## ochie




----------



## xlovely

Ochie you are killing me here! Strip it naked!!!!


----------



## ochie




----------



## yazziestarr

OMG red studded brittania?!?!?!


----------



## ochie

ta-dah and there it is ladies!!!! i love love love this clutch!!! it is my new favorite accessory!


----------



## xlovely

Omg  congrats girl! that baby is beautiful


----------



## yazziestarr

seriously GORGEOUS!! I love it! Congrats *Ochie*!!!


----------



## ochie

*xlovely-* Thank you! its really beautiful! did you already use your RED GIBBONS DE-MANTA CLUTCH? 

*yazzie*-Thank you!


----------



## xlovely

^Not yet  I'm going to use it for Valentines Day


----------



## novella

That is so gorgeous! Congratulations on a lovely new McQueen, *ochie*!


----------



## ochie

*xlovely-*  
*novella-* Thank you!


----------



## dirtybadgirl

here's a couple of pics of my McQueen pieces... put them in the correct thread! but I agree I think we should have a McQueen sub-forum too!! 

1st  & 2nd my most recent purchase my "hells" knuckleduster clutch
3rd my arran novak bag
4th my babies together lol
5th my rare haute mcqueen dress from his supercalifragilistic collection paris fw 02 paired with my clutch... ( i can die a happy woman now) lol...


----------



## NagaJolokia

^The Arran Novak bag is hot! Congrats! I saw a floral version of it on the PurseBlog a while back.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Took a picture today with my Alexander McQueen DeManta clutch.


----------



## rdgldy

*ochie, kuromi-*ladies, your clutches are simply wonderful!!
*dirtybadgirl*-that is some collection!!
*dangerous curves*, I had no idea the clutch was so big-now I think I need one too!!


----------



## NagaJolokia

*dangerous curves*, stunning bag of course. I love, love, love the De Mantas! I'm so very darn happy that I snatched the Jellyfish De Manta when I could; it's my frickin' favorite!

*rdgldy*, yep, it is def. an oversized clutch.


----------



## NagaJolokia

ochie said:


> *xlovely-* Thank you! its really beautiful! did you already use your *RED GIBBONS DE-MANTA CLUTCH*?



  I had no idea that they came out with the Gibbons version and had to check it out myself. Wow, a pretty print indeed.  *xlovely*, please post pics when you get the chance to pull it out for Valentine's?


----------



## BlushResponse

*dirtybadgirl*, that's a gorgeous collection. Both bags are stunning, and I LOVE the dress.

*dangerouscurves*, lovely clutch. I hope I can get my hands on one at some point! I think it really suits you.


----------



## xlovely

NagaJolokia said:


> I had no idea that they came out with the Gibbons version and had to check it out myself. Wow, a pretty print indeed.  *xlovely*, please post pics when you get the chance to pull it out for Valentine's?



 I posted some pics in the other thread, but here they are again just for you


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Ladies, I have what is probably a dumb question - but I'm not a purse whore (yet), so please bear with me.

I'm really REALLY obsessed with the black studded Brittania clutch, but it's sold out on the site and everywhere else I've looked.  My question is this - once it's sold out on the site, is that it or do they ever restock?

Also, if someone knows where I can find one, that would be great too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NagaJolokia

xlovely said:


> I posted some pics in the other thread, but here they are again just for you



Thank you! Now that is just stellar!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Cream leather and pink suede with gold and silver crystal detail!







http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...der-mcqueen-AM-Z-208024-AM710-bags-PINK/43732


----------



## Straight-Laced

*ochie* big congrats on your amazing sale find - I LOVE the red and can hardly believe it made it to sale!!!

*dangerous curves* and *xlovely* the DeMantas are fabulous!!!


----------



## tastefashion

gorgeous McQueen Clutches & bags!!


----------



## ochie

*Dirtybadgirl-* Congrats on your knuckleduster clutch and on your novak bag!
knuckleduster clutch is on my wish list this year , can you please post modeling pictures of your mcqueen dress? 

*dangerouscurves-*it looks good on you!

*xlovely*- it's perfect! I love it! congrats for both of us! 

*staight-lace*- Thank you! until now I can't believe I got it on sale.. 

*rdgldy*,


----------



## dirtybadgirl

ochie said:


> *Dirtybadgirl-* Congrats on your knuckleduster clutch and on your novak bag!
> knuckleduster clutch is on my wish list this year , can you please post modeling pictures of your mcqueen dress?
> 
> thank you!  hope you get your clutch i'm so happy with mine!!!... I wont be modeling the dress myself for now, but here's some photo's on "a" model lol it looks lighter in the pics due to the lighting but you get to appreciate its beauty...


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
that's a very beautiful dress *dirtybadgirl* 
(though seeing it makes me feel very sad that amq left us too soon  *sigh*)


----------



## ochie

*dirtybadgirl-* I love it! so gorgeous!


----------



## novella

*dirtybadgirl* - You are so lucky to own that Hell's Knuckle Duster Clutch along with your other gorgeous McQueen items. I would love to own myself and consider it an HG of mine. Sadly I think they'll be *extremely* hard to find. I don't know if you heard about how Hell's Angels sued McQueen for copyright infringement and the settlement... 

http://www.styleite.com/media/mcqueen-hells-angels-settlement/

*dangerouscurves* & *xlovely* - The DeMantas are fab. It looks great on you, *dangerouscurves*.


----------



## DarkS

Straight-Laced said:


> Cream leather and pink suede with gold and silver crystal detail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...der-mcqueen-AM-Z-208024-AM710-bags-PINK/43732


droooooooooooooool droooooooooooooooooooooool drooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## dirtybadgirl

well folks i'm so excited at my latest acquisition.. can barely contain myself!..time to share with you...

the mother of all novaks..

a rare one of a kind, originally purchased from McQueens store in London, now on its way to me... whoopee!!

croc & fur

another rare piece to add to my collection!


----------



## dirtybadgirl

thank you... I like you am sad that we lost a true genius with a unique mind a true legend in my book


----------



## dirtybadgirl

novella said:


> *dirtybadgirl* - You are so lucky to own that Hell's Knuckle Duster Clutch along with your other gorgeous McQueen items. I would love to own myself and consider it an HG of mine. Sadly I think they'll be *extremely* hard to find. I don't know if you heard about how Hell's Angels sued McQueen for copyright infringement and the settlement...
> 
> http://www.styleite.com/media/mcqueen-hells-angels-settlement/
> 
> *dangerouscurves* & *xlovely* - The DeMantas are fab. It looks great on you, *dangerouscurves*.



I know how lucky i am, i fell in love with it the moment i saw it! but also knew the minute i saw this clutch that it was a breach of copyright, why oh why did Mcqueen make such a school boy error???... or did he???... we'll never know... but the Hells Angels have had their brand copyrighted  since 1948!! and just because they're bikers doesn't mean they don't have the  same rights to protect their brand, any other major brand would have done the same thing... yes its a such a shame that the collection was recalled & destroyed, but what was the other options?? only  members of the HA are truly entitled to wear their logo which you have to respect. I only acquired my clutch recently (after the court case) i was lucky enough to find one, am I a HA... no.. I am though a woman with a designer chopper motorcycle, who has been a huge fan & a collector of Mcqueen for many years though.. and have permission to own one, which i wont be parting with ever!... I will treasure this now rare piece!


----------



## shopping247

OMG how did i not see this thread before? 

i LOVE your knuckle duster clutch dirtybadgirl. it's such a unique 
clutch!!

here are my two mcqueen goodies with modeling pics: 

swarovski novak and the eelskin fuchsia knuckle clutch.


i  my mcqueen bags!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

shopping247 said:


> OMG how did i not see this thread before?
> 
> i LOVE your knuckle duster clutch dirtybadgirl. it's such a unique
> clutch!!
> 
> here are my two mcqueen goodies with modeling pics:
> 
> swarovski novak and the eelskin fuchsia knuckle clutch.
> 
> 
> i  my mcqueen bags!




Thank you so much for sharing ! I LOVE LOVE LOVE your strass novak and that eel knuckle duster is TDF


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dirtybadgirl said:


> here's a couple of pics of my McQueen pieces... put them in the correct thread! but I agree I think we should have a McQueen sub-forum too!!
> 
> 1st  & 2nd my most recent purchase my "hells" knuckleduster clutch
> 3rd my arran novak bag
> 4th my babies together lol
> 5th my rare haute mcqueen dress from his supercalifragilistic collection paris fw 02 paired with my clutch... ( i can die a happy woman now) lol...




LOVE your beautiful dress and TDF clutch your so  lucky !  Thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

xlovely said:


> I posted some pics in the other thread, but here they are again just for you




Love ! I didn't realize it was this big ! great buy! thanks for sharing


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ochie said:


> ta-dah and there it is ladies!!!! i love love love this clutch!!! it is my new favorite accessory!




shoe cousins  Love it Ouchie your so lucky you got it on sale !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

ok finally I got some stuff to share  

but first I would like to express how much I love this thread I think it has got to be my favorite thread in all of TPF ! Thank you everyone for taking the time to share our loves for the late Alexander McQueen.


----------



## xlovely

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ok finally I got some stuff to share
> 
> but first I would like to express how much I love this thread I think it has got to be my favorite thread in all of TPF ! Thank you everyone for taking the time to share our loves for the late Alexander McQueen.



You are so sweet! Both of your clutches are TDF, every time I see the nude one my heart beats faster  I love this thread too, McQueen's designs are so exciting, interesting and really fun to look at.. especially if there are lovely ladies sharing the love with you!

I may be taking the De Manta clutch out for the first time tomorrow for a dinner thing, if I do, I'll have dBf take pics and I'll post them here!


----------



## carport

The croc and fur Novak is exceptionally cool. As are all the knuckleduster clutches. Thank you, ladies, for sharing. You've inspired me, and I just got a De-Manta clutch that I can use as an everyday bag:






I carried it last night when we dined at Manta  
http://www.princeresortshawaii.com/mauna-kea-beach-hotel/big-island-restaurants.php


----------



## dangerouscurves

OMG ADCTD, the studded box clutch is simply awesomeness!!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you *Xlovely * yes please share your modeling pics and I promise to show mines also  , *Carport* congrats on the demanta clutch I love that piece ! and thank you *dangerouscurves *.


----------



## chloehandbags

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> ok finally I got some stuff to share
> 
> but first I would like to express how much I love this thread I think it has got to be my favorite thread in all of TPF ! Thank you everyone for taking the time to share our loves for the late Alexander McQueen.


 

Wow! 

Gorgeous pics of beautiful clutches - particularly love the colours of the tortoiseshell and the blush pink together.

Myself excluded (my pics are always too dark, I know!), I think everyone's pics have been great, on here, actually - it would appear that a lot of Alexander McQueen fans would make really great photographers!


----------



## ochie

*dartybadgirl-* it's really one of a kind! congrats! post some modeling pics for us!

*shopping247-* both are really gorgeous!  I can't decide which one I want! your eel skin fuchsia knuckle clutch is really divine! can you post another picture of your novaks? I just want to see the sparkles of the crystal! 

*adctd-* they are both TDF! I can't wait to see your modeling pics!

*xlovely-*I am also excited to see your modeling pics please post them soon! 

*carport-* I am still  my self for not getting the same De-Manta clutch that you got.  I think it's gone already.


----------



## Leona Helmsley

Wow I'm in awe of all the amazing pieces you ladies have they are really beautiful!!! 

This is the only McQueen bag I own and I love love love it to death!! It's the same one Miranda wore in the 1st SATC movie!! It's sort of heavy to hold onto and takes a bit of getting used to. The metallic finish makes up for it's weight.

Funny thing is I got it for an absolute steal but I've never actually worn it even though I've had it for a year.


----------



## carlinha

*ochie* - i know i said it before, but your red studded britannia is just TO DIE FOR!!!  and on sale no less!  

*dirtybadgirl* - love your AMQs, but my fave is the clutch!  what a unique shape!  and that dress is incredible!  the detail... OMG and your NOVAK!!!  croc and fur!!! 

*dangerouscurves* - you look AMAZING with your demanta clutch!

*xlovely* - the print on that is stunning!!!

*straight-laced* - that strass britannia clutch is even more amazing in real life!!!

*shopping247* - you have the fuxia eelskin clutch i missed out on and am DESPERATE to find!!!  it looks absolutely stunning on you!  and the strass novak is so gorgeous also.

*adct* - WOW!!!  what a fantastic pair!!!  i don't know which i love more 

*carport* - that is a really cool print on the demanta bag

*leona* - what an iconic bag!  stunning!

thanks for sharing ladies!


----------



## carlinha

so i just got back from a little trip to las vegas, where i was SOOO excited to finally go and meet my SA, samantha...

i wanted to share my pics from the visit, if you haven't been there, so you can get a sense of how the store is...

i warn you, there is some serious eye candy in here!!! (DANGER DANGER)

walking towards the boutique





sooo happy and excited!





the display of the clutches


----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha




----------



## carlinha

well, after a long dilemma, i couldn't decide, and DH was wonderful enough to let me have two, these are the ones i left the store with 

tan eelskin knuckle duster (my 1st but certainly won't be my last!)
& flesh studded skull clutch (YAY twinnies with *adct* and *kuromi*!)
without flash





with flash


----------



## carlinha

and lastly here is my small family


----------



## dangerouscurves

I love the studded box clutch in coral!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Thank you *Chloehandbags, ochie, & Carlinha* 
*Leona-* Gorgeous Elvie you have 
*Carlinha* - Thank you for taking those pictures for us  I'm going to make it a point that if I ever plan on going to Vegas I better save up for it  man that's like a kid in a candy store  I loved everything you posted ! so amazing ! Congrats on your new lovlies   I have no words babe I die they are both amazing ! I am in LOVE with your knuckle duster the crystals are sooooo amazing !!!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

Thnx *adctd2onlnshpng* I love it now I just have to find the right shoes.

*carlinha* Great pictures!!!

I'm in awe of your clutch family congrats on your new additions. 

BTW I love the shot of you with the new pink crystal brit. It's on my wish list.

Did you see the matching shoes they are tdf!!!


----------



## dirtybadgirl

Thanks folks for your kind words... glad you like my wee collection!... its so nice to be able to share them with people who appreciate them for their true beauty...

the dress well, it speaks for itself.. I'm so lucky I found it..

the clutch.. fell in love with it, when I first saw it!.. though never bought it at the time & kicked myself everyday after that & even more so when it was removed from sale... again luck on my side... not stopped smiling about it since, i found it on my birthday!... best birthday ever!

but get home from work tonight... and guess what's arrived!!! she's finally here... whoohoo!... my latest novak!!!! & a really special one too!.. 

but question folks?... she's obviously croc... but any idea's to the fur?..  what it is?


----------



## carlinha

Leona Helmsley said:


> Thnx *adctd2onlnshpng* I love it now I just have to find the right shoes.
> 
> *carlinha* Great pictures!!!
> 
> I'm in awe of your clutch family congrats on your new additions.
> 
> BTW I love the shot of you with the new pink crystal brit. It's on my wish list.
> 
> Did you see the matching shoes they are tdf!!!


 
OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  I DID NOT NEED TO SEE THIS!!!!!!! 

eeppppssss, i think i may need it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

carlinha said:


>






A-MAZING and gorgeous pics *Carlinha* - thank you so much for sharing your trip to AMQ!!!! 

And big congrats on the fabulous new additions to your collection!!!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

carlinha said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG  I DID NOT NEED TO SEE THIS!!!!!!!
> 
> eeppppssss, i think i may need it!



I know right they are just perfect together. 

I want them both so bad I could just cry


----------



## carlinha

Leona Helmsley said:


> I know right they are just perfect together.
> 
> I want them both so bad I could just cry



i know!!!  where are the shoes available, and how much are they?


----------



## kdo

*Carlinha -* You are adorable! How super sweet of your dh! You made terrific choices -- I love them both, especially the eel. I was immediately drawn to it when I first saw it. You have a fabulous collection! Congrats, you lucky girl!

*dirtybadgirl - *wow, love your new Novak!   It's a special piece -- congrats!


----------



## kdo

*leona* - you NEED to wear your Elvie!  And to the clutch/shoe combo you posted...WOW!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

carlinha said:


> i know!!!  where are the shoes available, and how much are they?



They are on Bergdorfgoodman.com they cost 1195.00.

*kdo* I know!!! 

I've been looking for a great pair of shoes to match it. It'll be hard though because the finish of the bag is so unique. It's has sort of like that rainbow oil effect going. 

I found some gold Mcqueen python pumps but they were to small. :cry:


----------



## janed0e

Ladies, what are your opinions on the 3D Knuckle Duster Clutch? Too much?










http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00001cat000009cat000019cat10230739cat30100732


----------



## 318Platinum

I think that the knuckle duster makes it too much. It may look absolutely FAB in person. I think with the right look, it would mesh well, but other than that, I think it's fierce!!!


----------



## tiggernic

So gutted, I planned to buy my first Mcqueen from theoutnet today (Green patent flapper), but it went out of stock! 

Will have to keep an eye out next time they have Mcqueen at 50% off!


----------



## djcrista

Oh I so want this bag!...............



dirtybadgirl said:


> Thanks folks for your kind words... glad you like my wee collection!... its so nice to be able to share them with people who appreciate them for their true beauty...
> 
> the dress well, it speaks for itself.. I'm so lucky I found it..
> 
> the clutch.. fell in love with it, when I first saw it!.. though never bought it at the time & kicked myself everyday after that & even more so when it was removed from sale... again luck on my side... not stopped smiling about it since, i found it on my birthday!... best birthday ever!
> 
> but get home from work tonight... and guess what's arrived!!! she's finally here... whoohoo!... my latest novak!!!! & a really special one too!..
> 
> but question folks?... she's obviously croc... but any idea's to the fur?.. what it is?


----------



## djcrista

I bought the black flapper bag recently but sent it back as it didn't look as good in real life as it did online (  Just purchased the 2 croc print Elvies though. The one in red and other in metallic.  YUMMY!



tiggernic said:


> So gutted, I planned to buy my first Mcqueen from theoutnet today (Green patent flapper), but it went out of stock!
> 
> Will have to keep an eye out next time they have Mcqueen at 50% off!


----------



## djcrista

Final message, promise!!  Does anyone know how best to care/clean the Elvie patent bags?  Also, there is a slight tear in the handle of one. Anyone know if this can be repaired?  Many thanks


----------



## tiggernic

djcrista said:


> I bought the black flapper bag recently but sent it back as it didn't look as good in real life as it did online ( Just purchased the 2 croc print Elvies though. The one in red and other in metallic. YUMMY!


 
Thank you, at least that's some comfort! Glad I didn't get it then.

The Elvies are  worthy, I don't blame you! Post some pics when they arrive?

Edit: Did you say theoutnet have also got the matching wallets to the elvies? They look delish too!


----------



## djcrista

I know, I couldn't resist!  Dont' know about the matching wallets...will take a look. I  the outnet.  Do you know any other place that sells McQueen apart from matches and net a porter and of course the McQ shop itself??


----------



## tiggernic

djcrista said:


> I know, I couldn't resist! Dont' know about the matching wallets...will take a look. I  the outnet. Do you know any other place that sells McQueen apart from matches and net a porter and of course the McQ shop itself??


 
Hmm, all I can think of right now are Selfridges, Harvey Nichols, Harrods, Browns and Liberty.


----------



## serene

janed0e said:


> Ladies, what are your opinions on the 3D Knuckle Duster Clutch? Too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00001cat000009cat000019cat10230739cat30100732



love them - I def. need to get a clutch from him


----------



## chloehandbags

janed0e said:


> Ladies, what are your opinions on the 3D Knuckle Duster Clutch? Too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00001cat000009cat000019cat10230739cat30100732


 

Definitely not too much, at all - I love it! 

I think you can often get away with fairly complex embellishment on a small item, in a way you possibly can't, so easily, on a larger item and also, the basic shape of the clutch is simple, so it balances out.


----------



## chloehandbags

djcrista said:


> Final message, promise!! Does anyone know how best to care/clean the Elvie patent bags? Also, there is a slight tear in the handle of one. Anyone know if this can be repaired? Many thanks


 

Where did you buy it?

If it was from an authorised store, I'd get back to them and ask about repairs.

Alternatively, you could contact AM themselves and ask.

If you haven't had it very long and it tore through normal use, you may be legally entitled to have it mended for free.


----------



## djcrista

hi and thanks for your advice.  I actually bought it 2nd hand .  I think i will see if the McQ shop might be able to help.  Alternatively I will see if there is a bag repairer in london.


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Yes, good idea.

If AM can't/won't do it, you may want to do a search on here.

There have been threads/posts about reliable London repairers. 

No problem, BTW!


----------



## tiggernic

Hi ladies! I don't generally wear patterned bags because I wear quite busy clothing.... that said I think the tote could look good with a classic trench. 

It's such a lovely print, what do you think?

(net-a-porter.com/product/98690)


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Gorgeous! 

Saw that on NAP a couple of hours ago and really liked it.


----------



## tiggernic

^ It's gorgeous isn't it? I think I'll have to see it IRL, to see how substantial the canvas is. Hopefully it's really thick and sturdy.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I'm so beyond excited just ordered my first skull clutch! can't wait to share pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY!!!! *Dezy*, I am super excited for you too! It's truly gorgeous!!

Perhaps I will take the plunge next weekend...should I be anywhere near a McQueen boutique? :ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies of McQueen!

I have gone back 12-15 pages hoping to find details or pics on what essentials you can hold with the various Skull clutches.. any photos, links or thread references would be fabulous, my eyes are going bonkers!


----------



## carlinha

hi *bella*!!!  good to see you on here!  excited that you may potentially be getting your first!

here are some pics i took a while ago with stuff inside...

i think both the skull clutch and knuckle duster fit about the same items, cuz the knuckle duster is longer but narrower, and the skull clutch is shorter but taller...

for me, i can fit my BB tour with it's case, lip gloss, lotion, cards + cash, canon powershot elph camera, and house keys...

HOWEVER, the only difference is that the regular skull clutch opens wider than the knuckle duster, and may be easier to get things in and out of... also, in the knuckle duster, my BB tour with case fits, but it is snug. here they are side by side, stretched out the max of how much they can open wide.  hope this helps!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *Carlinha*!! That is amazing! *Dezy* mentioned you had some great shots, the skull clutch is a fabulous size! It fits more than my Lauren Merkin clutches... which are a fraction of the cost.. but I need more space 

*Dezy* and I are hoping to go to the AMcQ boutique in BH next weekend, we'll see!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

*carlinha* Great shots!!!!

Every time I see your clutches it just makes me want one even more!!!!


----------



## carlinha

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *Carlinha*!! That is amazing! *Dezy* mentioned you had some great shots, the skull clutch is a fabulous size! It fits more than my Lauren Merkin clutches... which are a fraction of the cost.. but I need more space
> 
> *Dezy* and I are hoping to go to the AMcQ boutique in BH next weekend, we'll see!



yes the skull clutches fit surprisingly more than you think they do!  

UH OH a visit to the boutique?!?!?!  TROUBLE!!!! 



Leona Helmsley said:


> *carlinha* Great shots!!!!
> 
> Every time I see your clutches it just makes me want one even more!!!!



thanks *leona*!  i want more too!!!


----------



## tiggernic

carlinha said:


> hi *bella*!!! good to see you on here! excited that you may potentially be getting your first!
> 
> here are some pics i took a while ago with stuff inside...
> 
> i think both the skull clutch and knuckle duster fit about the same items, cuz the knuckle duster is longer but narrower, and the skull clutch is shorter but taller...
> 
> for me, i can fit my BB tour with it's case, lip gloss, lotion, cards + cash, canon powershot elph camera, and house keys...
> 
> HOWEVER, the only difference is that the regular skull clutch opens wider than the knuckle duster, and may be easier to get things in and out of... also, in the knuckle duster, my BB tour with case fits, but it is snug. here they are side by side, stretched out the max of how much they can open wide. hope this helps!


 
Thank you so much for posting these pictures carlinha, they're really helpful. I've put off buying a clutch because I didn't think they fitted much, but I see they're quite hollow so _lots_ fit in. Fab!.


----------



## BellaShoes

carlinha said:


> yes the skull clutches fit surprisingly more than you think they do!
> 
> UH OH a visit to the boutique?!?!?!  TROUBLE!!!!



Yes indeedy! *Dezy* and I are getting together for coffee and shopping next weekend... So excited to see the BH/LA boutique!

*Carlinha*, would you mind PM'ing your Vegas SA's info? I love the cream/pink suede skull clutch and without tax..  Do you remember the price of that one? Thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> YAY!!!! *Dezy*, I am super excited for you too! It's truly gorgeous!!
> 
> Perhaps I will take the plunge next weekend...should I be anywhere near a McQueen boutique? :ninja:


 
thank you! yay I can't wait!!! Oh *bella *the pink suede with the crystals is sooooo stunning I think you need it


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Yes indeedy! *Dezy* and I are getting together for coffee and shopping next weekend... So excited to see the BH/LA boutique!
> 
> *Carlinha*, would you mind PM'ing your Vegas SA's info? I love the cream/pink suede skull clutch and without tax..  Do you remember the price of that one? Thanks!


*Bella* - The beige crystal Union Jack Brittania clutch is $2245.00  that one is next on my list it is absolutely TDF  I recommend trying to purchase in person so you make sure it is in perfect condition with AMQ Box , dustbag and cards. Martin the manager at teh Los Angeles Boutique on Melrose is amazing to work with and so is Samantha at the Wynn Las Vegas Boutique her hours are 3-11pm . Can't wait to see your new goodies ladies


----------



## 318Platinum

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> *Bella* - The beige crystal Union Jack Brittania clutch is $2245.00  that one is next on my list it is absolutely TDF  I recommend trying to purchase in person so you make sure it is in perfect condition with AMQ Box , dustbag and cards. Martin the manager at teh Los Angeles Boutique on Melrose is amazing to work with and so is Samantha at the Wynn Las Vegas Boutique her hours are 3-11pm . Can't wait to see your new goodies ladies



YEs, Samantha is def. THE BEST!!! She is so helpful and does so much extra to make sure that every avenue is found and looked at!! She's my GO-TO-GIRL for McQueen, even though i'm just getting started!! lol


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

After drooling over all the gorgeous bags in this thread, I finally have one to share!  After seeing this stunning clutch on PurseBlog, I think it took about 10 seconds to rush over to NAP and buy it. 

Here is my first piece of Alexander McQueen, Brittania punk clutch


----------



## 318Platinum

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After drooling over all the gorgeous bags in this thread, I finally have one to share!  After seeing this stunning clutch on PurseBlog, I think it took about 10 seconds to rush over to NAP and buy it.
> 
> Here is my first piece of Alexander McQueen, Brittania punk clutch





ABSOLUTELY STUNNING, DEZYN!!! I LOVE it. I am thinking of getting me a Britannia Box Clutch as well, but I want to know how everyone else like theirs, how Functional it is, and How long it truly lasts with regular use. I wouldn't use it regularly, but I'd still like to know how long it lasts before dishing out the Duckies!!! lol


----------



## carlinha

OMG *DEZY*!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

how beautiful is she!!!  are you totally in love??!?!?!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*318platinum- *thank you so much! it's really quite roomy for a clutch, holds more then I thought it would. As for how durable and how long it last, I think the more experienced AMQ ladies should answer that one 

*carlinha- *thank you!!!!! and big thank you for all of your help! 
I am totally in love but a little nervous too! I know I asked you this before, but it is a versatile color right? I looked at a lot of my dresses and it will go with most of them. I'm also so worried to not put it down gently and have a spike or a crystal get damaged. 
Did yours come with any authenticity cards? All I had in it was a AMQ card with the serial number on it and a swatch of the green leather.


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely stunning *Dezy*! It is gorgeous and very versatile... the pop of color will be great with so many otufits!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After drooling over all the gorgeous bags in this thread, I finally have one to share!  After seeing this stunning clutch on PurseBlog, I think it took about 10 seconds to rush over to NAP and buy it.
> 
> Here is my first piece of Alexander McQueen, Brittania punk clutch


OMG *Dezzy *so freaking AMAZING!!!!  will go so well with your Batik Lady Peeps ! we are clutch cousins  I have the beige. So amazing babe! Congrats I love love it!!!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *carlinha- *thank you!!!!! and big thank you for all of your help!
> I am totally in love but a little nervous too! I know I asked you this before, but it is a versatile color right? I looked at a lot of my dresses and it will go with most of them. I'm also so worried to not put it down gently and have a spike or a crystal get damaged.
> Did yours come with any authenticity cards? All I had in it was a AMQ card with the serial number on it and a swatch of the green leather.



i think if the color matches with a lot of stuff in your wardrobe, then it is perfect!!!  i would just handle it gently of course, but i think they're more durable than you'd think.  mine came with the same stuff i think, a few cards and the swatch... stop worrying and enjoy her!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *thank you!!!!!! its sooooo gorgeous! 

*adctd- *so perfect with the batiks!!!! yay clutch cousins! thank you!!!!

*carlinha- *ok I'm officially done worrying thank you!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Nero, do you have the Samurai Clutch? If so, take pics!  I'm really not too fond of it, but I absolutely LOOOOVE the Samurai Print Canvas Tote!!! I think I may just need to see the Clutch IRL, maybe?


----------



## tiggernic

Just watched an excellent documentary charting all of Lee's achievements right through from Central St Martins to his underworld collection. Such, such talent.

The documentary should be available to view "as soon as possible after broadcast."
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/mcqueen-and-i


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

tiggernic said:


> Just watched an excellent documentary charting all of Lee's achievements right through from Central St Martins to his underworld collection. Such, such talent.
> 
> The documentary should be available to view "as soon as possible after broadcast."
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/mcqueen-and-i




I tried to watch it but its giving me an error message that it's unavailable in my area


----------



## tiggernic

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> I tried to watch it but its giving me an error message that it's unavailable in my area


 
Oh no, that's a shame. Maybe because it was broadcast in the uk? 

Sorry!


----------



## 318Platinum

tiggernic said:


> Oh no, that's a shame. Maybe because it was broadcast in the uk?
> 
> Sorry!



*Tigge*r - You should find a way to record it from your computer and post it on Youtube!(Wink,Wink) , but I hope that isn't copyright infringement! i hope it comes out on DVD, because I will DEFINITELY buy it!!!


----------



## goslim

Hi all, I have a question to any of you who owns/owned a metallic leather McQueen bag.  I just bought the small Faithful satchel in dark silver metallic, and I am not sure whether I should spray it with water repellant or just leave it as is, because it is actually suede that has been treated with metallic finish.  Any chance either of you has the same bag/finish?  Could you give me some tips for caring it?  Here's some pictures of the leather for reference.
Thanks in advance...=)


----------



## Enigma78

Hi all,

been drooling over the bags on this thread, just thought to add my own, its an oldie though, got it from the sample sale mcqueen had in london just a few months before he died.

Absolutely love this bag


----------



## 318Platinum

Enigma78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> been drooling over the bags on this thread, just thought to add my own, its an oldie though, got it from the sample sale mcqueen had in london just a few months before he died.
> 
> Absolutely love this bag




*Enigma* - I am LOVING your bag!!! Great find!


----------



## Melissa Ann

There is a lipstick red wristlet clutch on farfetch.com that is on sale for 194 gbp:
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/sale/women/bags-purses/item10068678.aspx


----------



## carport

goslim said:


> Hi all, I have a question to any of you who owns/owned a metallic leather McQueen bag.  I just bought the small Faithful satchel in dark silver metallic, and I am not sure whether I should spray it with water repellant or just leave it as is, because it is actually suede that has been treated with metallic finish.  Any chance either of you has the same bag/finish?  Could you give me some tips for caring it?  Here's some pictures of the leather for reference.
> Thanks in advance...=)



Hi, I am not an expert, and not sure about your (gorgeous, btw) McQueen bag, but a tPF member named Stormy Heart gives very helpful advice about leather care for Linea Pelle bags.

In this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/linea-pelle/care-and-feeding-of-linea-pelle-329659-17.html#post15925131, she says that the metallic finish itself is protective, and that protective sprays may dull the metallic finish. HTH


----------



## soleilbrun

carlinha said:


>


 Thank you for sharing your shopping experience.  It was like I was there too.  I know, tough choices to make but you did well.  I think this virtual shopping experience will hold me over until I can actually purchase one.  Thank you again


----------



## tiggernic

318Platinum said:


> *Tigge*r - You should find a way to record it from your computer and post it on Youtube!(Wink,Wink) , but I hope that isn't copyright infringement! i hope it comes out on DVD, because I will DEFINITELY buy it!!!


 
I found it on youtube... maybe you can view it here? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzX7...earch_query=mcqueen+and+i&aq=f&has_verified=1 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## goslim

carport said:


> Hi, I am not an expert, and not sure about your (gorgeous, btw) McQueen bag, but a tPF member named Stormy Heart gives very helpful advice about leather care for Linea Pelle bags.
> 
> In this post: http://forum.purseblog.com/linea-pelle/care-and-feeding-of-linea-pelle-329659-17.html#post15925131, she says that the metallic finish itself is protective, and that protective sprays may dull the metallic finish. HTH



carport, thank you so much for the info and link, now I know I should never spray metallic leather with anything!  I really appreciate your help....=)  Thanks again!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^Absolutely not!! I have a metallic pewter Minkoff, leave it be.. it will naturally rub off here and there but unfortunately the nature of the metallic won't allow a stain repellent.


----------



## Miss_Q

I have crossed over to the dark side 

My Signature Skull Black Satin Clutch


----------



## BellaShoes

*MissQ*!!! It is fabulous, did you just get it? Congrats!


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you *Bella*!! I got it a few days ago.


----------



## 318Platinum

*MissQ* - That clutch is FAB!!! I love it!


----------



## carlinha

*miss_Q*!!!  your baby is gorgeous!!!  congrats!


----------



## Kathleen37

Beautiful clutch, thank you for posting. There are some amazing bags here.  

I'm hankering after a bag now.......


----------



## BellaShoes

Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....

I present to you my 1st Alexander McQueen Clutch and it is so very fabulous......

*Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!


----------



## regeens

So pretty *bella*. Congrats!


----------



## Enigma78

very lovely Bella


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you *318, carlinha & Kathleen!*

*bella*- Your clutch is stunning! I think this may be next on my list.


----------



## 318Platinum

Haven't shared my newest purchase with this thread yet, so here is my very FIRST McQueen Box Clutch!! I am SO in LOVE with my new Baby Girl!! 

*Black Nappa Leather with Gold Studs and Black Swarovski Crystal Teeth and Eyes!!*

(Pics With and Without Flash)


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much regeens, enigma and Miss_Q!

*318,* fabulous new studded britannia!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*miss_q, bella, 318- *Gorgeous clutches ladies!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you so much regeens, enigma and Miss_Q!
> 
> *318,* fabulous new studded britannia!



*Bella* - You have inspired me with your new purchase, so the next Box Clutch I get will be the Nude one like you have!! It is really SEXAY and FRESH!!!

Thanks, *Dezy*!! I hope you are having a Fashionably Happy Day!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *miss_q, bella, 318- *Gorgeous clutches ladies!!!



Thank you love, you get half the credit for enabling


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

318Platinum said:


> Haven't shared my newest purchase with this thread yet, so here is my very FIRST McQueen Box Clutch!! I am SO in LOVE with my new Baby Girl!!
> 
> *Black Nappa Leather with Gold Studs and Black Swarovski Crystal Teeth and Eyes!!*
> 
> (Pics With and Without Flash)




amazing!!!! I love it 318  love love it !!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

BellaShoes said:


> Alright Ladies, after being held captive in US customs....
> 
> I present to you my 1st Alexander McQueen Clutch and it is so very fabulous......
> 
> *Nude Gold Studded Britannia clutch* with clear crystals!!!





clutch twin!!! love love it Bella ! so happy you got it!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Miss_Q said:


> I have crossed over to the dark side
> 
> My Signature Skull Black Satin Clutch


 
Love it Miss Q a great classic


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Enigma78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> been drooling over the bags on this thread, just thought to add my own, its an oldie though, got it from the sample sale mcqueen had in london just a few months before he died.
> 
> Absolutely love this bag



what a beautiful bag Enigma   would love to see modeling pics !


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

goslim said:


> Hi all, I have a question to any of you who owns/owned a metallic leather McQueen bag.  I just bought the small Faithful satchel in dark silver metallic, and I am not sure whether I should spray it with water repellant or just leave it as is, because it is actually suede that has been treated with metallic finish.  Any chance either of you has the same bag/finish?  Could you give me some tips for caring it?  Here's some pictures of the leather for reference.
> Thanks in advance...=)




Congrats on your Faithful Satchel goslim ! I love that style would love to own one of these days


----------



## Stilettolover

nice!


----------



## 318Platinum

I am really happy to see everyone's McQueen purchases! I'm glad
To be a part of this wonderful blog!! ;-D


----------



## Enigma78

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> what a beautiful bag Enigma   would love to see modeling pics !



Thank you, will try and take a few pics this weekend.


----------



## BellaShoes

Neiman's in SF received new skull clutches yesterday...

Black with all over black crystals
Pink with all over crystals
Blush crystal Britannia
Gold Knuckle duster


----------



## rdgldy

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/68270
Great deal on a gorgeous red snakeskin


----------



## BellaShoes

:ninja:


----------



## BellaShoes

Had to... absolutely LOVE red but red python.... _fhugedaboutit_.


----------



## rdgldy

You did!!!!!!!  Yes!


----------



## BellaShoes

I DID!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I am so glad-gorgeous bag, great price.  Congratulations.


----------



## BellaShoes

Unbelievable price... do you have any idea what retail is/was on a AMQ python clutch?


----------



## rdgldy

message *carlinha*-she has a few.
Definitely way more than $1500.


----------



## BellaShoes

I have found similar python skull clutches (not red) for $1950-$2350!!!

The one I am buying is brand, brand new!!!! Yippeeeee!


----------



## carlinha

congrats on a gorgeous clutch *bella*!

i've never seen the red one before, but my yellow and blue python clutch retailed $1550


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Car*!!! I just LOVE your rotating avatars!!!

I am super excited about it, I just love red accessories! And a python red AMQ clutch.. it has it all!!


----------



## chloehandbags

BellaShoes said:


> Had to... absolutely LOVE red but red python.... _fhugedaboutit_.


 

That's lovely, congrats! 

Wish Alexander McQueen would do a fishscale version of the skull clutch - I have a friend who says she would love one in this shade of red.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Chloe!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely sage green with gold studs Britannia clutch $1150 OBO
http://cgi.ebay.com/Alexander-McQue...essories_UK&hash=item27b98ca540#ht_711wt_1141


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

hello CL ladies.... this could be a dangerous thread!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Nerdy!!!!!

Could be? Has been....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi *Nerdy *yes this is a verrrryyyy dangerous place to be


----------



## 318Platinum

*FINALLY*, my *LAST HG* has just arrived!!! Thought that I would share with you lovely McQueen lovers!!!

(Taken with Flash ON)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*318- *it's gorgeous congrats!!


----------



## 318Platinum

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *318- *it's gorgeous congrats!!



Thanks, *Dezy*!!! I can't believe that I am finally done with my HG list!!! I guess it's time to start another???


----------



## xxjoolisa

Hi girls,

what do you think about this leather bag? 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/207654

is it off the style and nothing like Alexander McQueen bag? I kinda like it but i am afraid it will look cheap or something. Advise me please!


----------



## rdgldy

318, so pretty!!  Congratulations.


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone know where I can get this bag in grey (as shown)?  I have seen it in black and also a nude version for this season but grey was a from a previous season, I think.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Black Satin AMQ for $389


----------



## 318Platinum

rdgldy said:


> 318, so pretty!!  Congratulations.



Thanks, *Rdgldy*!!! I am so happy I have this Beauty!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Just an FYI: FarFetch.com is having a free worldwide shipping & returns event on March 30 - and they have McQueen bags and shoes


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_patent_skull_clutch

calling all you Skull Clutch lovers! Black Patent skull clutch $1000


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## NANI1972

My first (but not last) AMQ clutch: Red and gold Union Jack!


----------



## carlinha

^she's so beautiful *nani*!!!!  i love the color combos!  congrats on a stunning 1st clutch!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks Carla!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Nani *we're clutch twins!!!!  Congrats!! I'm super excited you have this one!!

I wore mine for first time this weekend out to dinner and a show in NYC (even though I got it in December) Everyone kept asking me how I fit everything but thanks to *Carlinahs *pics of what she can fit and how(I dont remeber it if it was in this thread or another) I was able to organize and fit everything perfectly!


----------



## Jerrica

318Platinum said:


> *FINALLY*, my *LAST HG* has just arrived!!! Thought that I would share with you lovely McQueen lovers!!!
> 
> (Taken with Flash ON)



This bag is incredible! Would love to see what you pair it with! Congratulations on a fab find!


----------



## Jerrica

NANI1972 said:


> My first (but not last) AMQ clutch: Red and gold Union Jack!



Wow!!!! Jawdropping!  It would look so pretty with Rouge metal CL'S


----------



## NANI1972

Jerrica said:


> Wow!!!! Jawdropping! It would look so pretty with Rouge metal CL'S


 
Your so right! After I got this I was thinking "I don't have any shoes to match, I need some rouge CLs!" I must admit I like your thought process Jerrica.


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> *Nani *we're clutch twins!!!!  Congrats!! I'm super excited you have this one!!
> 
> I wore mine for first time this weekend out to dinner and a show in NYC (even though I got it in December) Everyone kept asking me how I fit everything but thanks to *Carlinahs *pics of what she can fit and how(I dont remeber it if it was in this thread or another) I was able to organize and fit everything perfectly!


 
Yay! Clutch twins! I remember when you put this in your avatar, I was so jelly! I am so thrilled with this clutch, I lurrrrrve it!

You really can fit quite a bit in these clutches and they are so well made.


----------



## Jerrica

I knew I shouldn't have come back to this thread. I have an itch to go shopping now!! Hmm. Perhaps a lunch trip to Saks is in order! I will have to avoid the Chanel area and head straight back to where the AMQs are. Then on to the 8th floor. Shooooooz!


----------



## 318Platinum

Jerrica said:


> This bag is incredible! Would love to see what you pair it with! Congratulations on a fab find!



*Jerrica* - Thank you so much! Hopefully, I will have something together in time for this event I'm going to in a month!


----------



## eveautumn

http://www.alexandermcqueenmall.com/bags-clutch-c-75_83.html

Has anyone bought from above website before?


----------



## BellaShoes

Nothing about that site looks good, I would steer clear....


----------



## 318Platinum

eveautumn said:


> http://www.alexandermcqueenmall.com/bags-clutch-c-75_83.html
> 
> Has anyone bought from above website before?



I asked my SA at McQueen LV about this site, and she said that judging by the poor grammar, incomplete sentences, and the overall look of the site, she wouldn't recommend even dealing with this site!! (I believe that is her legal way of saying "*It's FAKE*!!!") HTH


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hmm.... triple skull clutch in silver with a great starting price but RIDICULOUS shipping cost from Australia


----------



## eveautumn

318Platinum said:


> I asked my SA at McQueen LV about this site, and she said that judging by the poor grammar, incomplete sentences, and the overall look of the site, she wouldn't recommend even dealing with this site!! (I believe that is her legal way of saying "*It's FAKE*!!!") HTH


 

Thanks for your advice


----------



## NANI1972

First outing with my AMQ Union Jack Clutch. My DF called it my "death bag"


----------



## BellaShoes

Love it Nani!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

eveautumn said:


> Thanks for your advice



Welcome!!  I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jerrica said:


> I knew I shouldn't have come back to this thread. I have an itch to go shopping now!! Hmm. Perhaps a lunch trip to Saks is in order! I will have to avoid the Chanel area and head straight back to where the AMQs are. Then on to the 8th floor. Shooooooz!


 

              HAVE FUN


----------



## LionCity

Has anyone gotten the 3D Flower Knuckle Duster?

alexandermcqueen.co.uk/uk/en/shop/Womenswear/spring-summer-11/Bags/Clutch/P-GOLD-3D-FLOWER-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx


----------



## BellaShoes

Sweet heaven, how is this still available?!?!?!

*Sage Green and Gold Spike Britannia*

Under retail and brand new! Lovely seller...

$1300 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/NEW__Alexander_McQueen_Britannia_Skull_Clutch_


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies, need your expertise! Can someone authenticate this knuckle-duster ring? It's a tPFer but I want to make sure. Thank you!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

An AMAZING deal on a STUNNING SKULL CLUTCH! From a fabulous seller! 

*Nude Britannia Skull Clutch!!!!!*
*$1200 BIN available! *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220773163057


----------



## yazziestarr

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> An AMAZING deal on a STUNNING SKULL CLUTCH! From a fabulous seller!
> 
> *Nude Britannia Skull Clutch!!!!!*
> *$1200 BIN available! *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220773163057


its gone already I wish I checked in here sooner


----------



## yazziestarr

NANI1972 said:


> First outing with my AMQ Union Jack Clutch. My DF called it my "death bag"


you look gorgeous Nani. I love your dress...mind me asking where its from?


----------



## NANI1972

yazziestarr said:


> you look gorgeous Nani. I love your dress...mind me asking where its from?


 
Hehe I bought it from Macy's for $12! Thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes the Nude/Gold is gone but Ladies!!!!! Why is this still available?! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

The fabulous Seller dropped the price to $1200 OBO... it is a STEAL! It currently retails for $1495 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/NEW__Alexander_McQueen_Britannia_Skull_Clutch_


----------



## BellaShoes

Introducing.....

Alexander McQueen 
Red Python Clutch
Silver Skull and details
Clear Crystals
Gunmetal Pearl Eyes
Black Leather lining


























Co-Starring my Louboutin Lady Peep Batiks! The red of the python is the identical red of Louboutin souls...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Introducing.....
> 
> Alexander McQueen
> Red Python Clutch
> Silver Skull and details
> Clear Crystals
> Gunmetal Pearl Eyes
> Black Leather lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-Starring my Louboutin Lady Peep Batiks! The red of the python is the identical red of Louboutin souls...



CONGRATS!! They're gorgeous together, truly gorgeous! Can't wait for modeling shots!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!


----------



## lorihmatthews

OMG *BellaShoes* ... that clutch is TDF! 

The man was a genius ....


----------



## BellaShoes

Do you love it?! Isn't the red fab?


----------



## Kathleen37

Yes - modelling shots! Both are beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

lorihmatthews said:


> OMG *BellaShoes* ... that clutch is TDF!
> 
> The man was a genius ....


 
Ms Lori.... should we expect a modeling pic from you this weekend


----------



## carlinha

congrats *bella* the clutch is stunning and look great paired with LP batik!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Carlinha!


----------



## rdgldy

I just got over here today-what a fabulous combination.  I love them both together!!!  I am so glad you got it since I couldn't go for it!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank YOU *rdgldy* for posting the AFF link!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies... this is a potential STEAL!!!

Brand New, under retail and ends in 2hrs! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ALEXANDER-MCQUE...WH_Handbags&hash=item19c4ec8849#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## medievalbun

LionCity said:


> Has anyone gotten the 3D Flower Knuckle Duster?
> 
> alexandermcqueen.co.uk/uk/en/shop/Womenswear/spring-summer-11/Bags/Clutch/P-GOLD-3D-FLOWER-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx


 
I just ordered it from MatchesFashion.com last night! Very exciting to receive it! I got the black version though.


----------



## LionCity

medievalbun said:


> I just ordered it from MatchesFashion.com last night! Very exciting to receive it! I got the black version though.


 

hi,

I got it from Neiman Marcus online - the gold version  Yes, it is really very exquisite.

Needed to check - I noticed something odd about the bag. In the hollow of the knuckle duster handle, there is a plastic whitish 'bone' (?) inside which makes a 'clinking' sound against the metal when I move the clutch. 

Tried asking the retail assistants from Neiman Marcus - they have no idea. Alexander McQueen online did not reply to my query.

The local retail shop has not received this design yet so they have no comments either.

Really odd .... :s


----------



## medievalbun

LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> I got it from Neiman Marcus online - the gold version  Yes, it is really very exquisite.
> 
> Needed to check - I noticed something odd about the bag. In the hollow of the knuckle duster handle, there is a plastic whitish 'bone' (?) inside which makes a 'clinking' sound against the metal when I move the clutch.
> 
> Tried asking the retail assistants from Neiman Marcus - they have no idea. Alexander McQueen online did not reply to my query.
> 
> The local retail shop has not received this design yet so they have no comments either.
> 
> Really odd .... :s


 
That is really strange, I have no such plastic thingy in mine. I just received it this morning so I've been playing around with it. Surpised at (but I supposed I shouldn't be) how heavy it feels! One of the flowers on the knuckle duster kind of digs into my middle finger a little bit, and I don't have very large hands! Maybe I just have to get used to holding it properly. Hope you are enjoying your clutch and can get the clinking sound resolved.


----------



## medievalbun

> First pic of my new 3D floral knuckle duster delivered today from MatchesFashion.com (love their packaging!)


----------



## medievalbun

A slightly better pic:


----------



## 318Platinum

WOW, Medieval. I love your new McQueen Clutch!!! FAB BUY!!!!  May you always carry this beauty in great health!!! I hope it doesn't give you too much trouble.





medievalbun said:


> A slightly better pic:


----------



## medievalbun

Very sweet, thanks!


318Platinum said:


> WOW, Medieval. I love your new McQueen Clutch!!! FAB BUY!!!!  May you always carry this beauty in great health!!! I hope it doesn't give you too much trouble.


----------



## chloehandbags

medievalbun said:


> A slightly better pic:


 

Wow! 

Gorgeous - love this one.


----------



## Kathleen37

Wow, what a beauty, medievalbun!! Just glorious!!


----------



## medievalbun

Thanks, you're very sweet to say so! 


Kathleen37 said:


> Wow, what a beauty, medievalbun!! Just glorious!!


----------



## medievalbun

Thank-you! I was lusting after if it for awhile and finally took the plunge, this being my b-day month (ok, so I was just looking for any excuse!).


chloehandbags said:


> Wow!
> 
> Gorgeous - love this one.


----------



## chloehandbags

medievalbun said:


> Thank-you! I was lusting after if it for awhile and finally took the plunge, this being my b-day month (ok, so I was just looking for any excuse!).


 

LOL!


----------



## vhdos

Hi Ladies  I've been eyeing the skull clutches for quite some time now.  I'm thinking that they could be my new obsession.  I'd love to purchase one.  I don't live in an area where I could actually go and shop for one, but I don't mind on-line shopping.  Any recommendations on good sites?  I am an EBay shopper too and don't mind shopping there either.  Anything to watch out for on the auction sites?
Thanks for any advice/suggestions


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

medievalbun said:


> A slightly better pic:



stunning clutch - congrats!!


----------



## diana27arvi

*All of your bags are AMAZING!!! Alexander McQueen is the best!!*


----------



## medievalbun

Thanks! Gonna take her for a spin this weekend at the opera (Ofeo ed Euridice)!


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> stunning clutch - congrats!!


----------



## medievalbun

I just ordered my clutch from MatchesFashion.com and had a great experience. Quick shipping (inside of a week, from London to Toronto) and beautiful packaging. I'm also a big fan of ShopBop.com, for McQueen, Alexander Wang, Lanvin, Margiela, etc, although I might be partial because they are close to me and ship things so quickly (based in Montreal).



vhdos said:


> Hi Ladies  I've been eyeing the skull clutches for quite some time now.  I'm thinking that they could be my new obsession.  I'd love to purchase one.  I don't live in an area where I could actually go and shop for one, but I don't mind on-line shopping.  Any recommendations on good sites?  I am an EBay shopper too and don't mind shopping there either.  Anything to watch out for on the auction sites?
> Thanks for any advice/suggestions


----------



## rdgldy

*medievalbun*, your clutch is a work of art-it is breathtakingly beautiful!!!


----------



## novella

medievalbun said:


> A slightly better pic:



This is so beautiful. Congratulations. You know, I've been eying this beauty for a while and this may be the next best thing to the Hell's Angels Clutch. I hope it goes on sale but maybe I can save up!


----------



## medievalbun

Thanks for the kind works *rdglady* and *novella!:giggles:*


----------



## LionCity

hi,

Pic of my gold 3D Flower Knuckle Duster


----------



## diana27arvi

LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> Pic of my gold 3D Flower Knuckle Duster




LOVE IT!!!! So pretty!


----------



## oceansportrait

LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> Pic of my gold 3D Flower Knuckle Duster


 
Stunning! Definitely drool worthy.
I've always loved Alexander Mcqueen clutches, ever since I saw the one with the Britain flag =)


----------



## soleilbrun

LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> Pic of my gold 3D Flower Knuckle Duster


 Congrats, it's lovely!


----------



## NANI1972

vhdos said:


> Hi Ladies I've been eyeing the skull clutches for quite some time now. I'm thinking that they could be my new obsession. I'd love to purchase one. I don't live in an area where I could actually go and shop for one, but I don't mind on-line shopping. Any recommendations on good sites? I am an EBay shopper too and don't mind shopping there either. Anything to watch out for on the auction sites?
> Thanks for any advice/suggestions


 
I would recommend matches.com, netaporter.com, alexandermcqueen.com, saks, bergdorfs, niemans, and as far as ebay I have found both of mine on there for great prices! Good luck!


----------



## Love Of My Life

some of these new MCQueen bags are really special...


----------



## medievalbun

Beautiful!


LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> Pic of my gold 3D Flower Knuckle Duster


----------



## chloehandbags

LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> Pic of my gold 3D Flower Knuckle Duster


 

Oh, a gold one! 

Love it!


----------



## LionCity

hi,

Thanks for all your compliments ... the clutch is really a work of art.

I am still investigating on the plastic 'bone' thingy found inside the hollow of handle. My local retailer is checking with HQ. If it is really intentional, Sarah Burton is living up the late Alexander McQueen's beautiful yet disturbing sense of genius.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

speaking of clutches.. a jacquard one with a crowned skull just popped up on the 'Bay... I'm not running this auction nor do I know the seller personally but he/she was very quick to respond to questions, including a very reasonable BIN. Just an FYI for those looking for a great deal on a skull clutch


----------



## chloehandbags

LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> Thanks for all your compliments ... the clutch is really a work of art.
> 
> I am still investigating on the plastic 'bone' thingy found inside the hollow of handle. My local retailer is checking with HQ. If it is really intentional, Sarah Burton is living up the late Alexander McQueen's beautiful yet disturbing sense of genius.


 

It's certainly a very interesting touch!


----------



## medievalbun

Would it be possible for you to a take a pic of the bone thingy? Maybe I'm not looking in the right spot for it in my clutch.


LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> Thanks for all your compliments ... the clutch is really a work of art.
> 
> I am still investigating on the plastic 'bone' thingy found inside the hollow of handle. My local retailer is checking with HQ. If it is really intentional, Sarah Burton is living up the late Alexander McQueen's beautiful yet disturbing sense of genius.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Edited b/c of stolen photos by seller


----------



## BellaShoes

^^^^*DO NOT BID ON THAT BAG*! Those look to be *Dezy's* photos and not *Dezy's* auction!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

removed b/c seller stole another tPFer's photos for a different auction


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> ^^^^*DO NOT BID ON THAT BAG*! Those are *Dezy's* photos and not *Dezy's* auction!!!!!



Sorry! Had no idea. I edited it


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, be weary and please use caution... these pics belong to other auctions I have seen on both eBay and bonanza.... a sad, 'too good to be true' price....


----------



## kdo

Stunning!  Many congrats!



LionCity said:


> hi,
> 
> Pic of my gold 3D Flower Knuckle Duster


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I can see both Dezy's photos and this seller's photos and they're not the same --- at least not the ones that are on Dezy's auction at the present time. I'm not advocating that anyone buy from them and I'm not affiliated with them in any way - just saying. Also, sometimes there really are great deals on things...


----------



## BellaShoes

^No worries on my end... the seller has two current season bags, 23 feedback, a link to their personal email and $800 OBO for a $1400 bag? 

To each their own... I just suggest buying with caution


----------



## rosetao

Hi,
I had posted this in the Authenticate This Section but have had no replies so thought I would try here as looks like you ladies are knowledgable on Alexander Mcqueen bags .I would be grateful if you could you take a look at
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alexander-McQu...item3cb805c2b1
 and let me know if the bags looks OK.
 Thanks in advance.
 Rose


----------



## LionCity

medievalbun said:


> Would it be possible for you to a take a pic of the bone thingy? Maybe I'm not looking in the right spot for it in my clutch.


 

Sorry, have been so busy at work.

This is a close-up of the white plastic thingy that is inside the hollow of the handle.

I've tilted the bag such that the plastic thingy is close to the groove yet it's a tad big to fall out. It's shaped with a slight curve - hence, I thought it looks like a bone. It make a slight clingy sound against the metal as I move the bag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

whatever it is, it's a brilliant private McQueen touch... like a little secret in your bag...


----------



## estyle

I did some searching but don't see any posts about the Wicca bag. I bought one--looked like exactly what I wanted: smallish, structured and very convertible. Now that I have it I am having second thoughts. 





http://www.flickr.com/photos/60751205@N02/5748086007/in/photostream

(I hope the link works, haven't tried this before!)

The leather and finishing are not what I expect from Alexander McQueen or from a $1300 handbag. There may be some sticker shock here. I have only one other bag in this price range and that is a Nancy Gonzalez croc one.

Has anyone else seen this bag and do you all have any thoughts? I can help feeling a little be like it is the result of a licensing agreement and not really from the house. 

I love Alexander McQueen's work and am loving what Sara is doing with the line so I want to wear this with pride!

thanks much in advance!


----------



## Clooky001

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...p/Bags/Clutch/P-BLACK-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...Clutch/P-SATIN-FLOWER-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...tch/P-BLACK-3D-FLOWER-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx

http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...Clutch/P-LEOPARD-PONY-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx

Hey ladies, really need your help...please...&#57431;

What one of the above should I got for? Also has anyone got the slimmer clutch, is it better to hold on a night out?  Thx much apricated &#57430;


----------



## VancouverChic

Hi,

Well my choice would be a black one, because it goes with everything and will never get dated.  Personally, I love the first one and the third one best.  But it depends on how much space you need in your clutch.  They all are stunning!

Heck, just buy them all !!!! Be the  for the day ... *pardon the pun*!

Regards,
Joanne


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...p/Bags/Clutch/P-BLACK-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...Clutch/P-SATIN-FLOWER-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...tch/P-BLACK-3D-FLOWER-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...Clutch/P-LEOPARD-PONY-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> 
> Hey ladies, really need your help...please...&#57431;
> 
> What one of the above should I got for? Also has anyone got the slimmer clutch, is it better to hold on a night out? Thx much apricated &#57430;


 

They're all beautiful but 3 and 4 are my favorites.

If you getting one go for the leopard ponyhair but if you are getting 2 get the 3rd one as well.

I don't think it will hold a lot but niether does the skull clutch.

They are just fabulous though.


I'm getting a 2nd clutch. Please tell me which one you like better?

I may have a choice between the 2.

Thanks.


----------



## yazziestarr

Clooky001 said:


> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...p/Bags/Clutch/P-BLACK-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...Clutch/P-SATIN-FLOWER-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...tch/P-BLACK-3D-FLOWER-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> 
> http://www.alexandermcqueen.co.uk/u...Clutch/P-LEOPARD-PONY-KNUCKLE-BOX-CLUTCH.aspx
> Hey ladies, really need your help...please...&#57431;
> 
> What one of the above should I got for? Also has anyone got the slimmer clutch, is it better to hold on a night out? Thx much apricated &#57430;



DId you get one already? If not...

This is a very thought choice, They are all so beautiful. I'm going to toss the first black knuckleduster out because its plain black and I feel like you could always get that later. I have been in love the flower one forever! But the 3D leaf is just amazing. I didn't Like it until i saw the pics in this thread from people who purchased it. The artistry and craftmanship to it is incredible. The stock pics really dont do it justice.  I think you get so much more of the Mcqueen style with it. 

i don't know if you saw this but back in the thread Carlinah had pics of how much she could fit in each clutch. I think it was this thread, if not it was here CL collection thread.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> They're all beautiful but 3 and 4 are my favorites.
> 
> If you getting one go for the leopard ponyhair but if you are getting 2 get the 3rd one as well.
> 
> I don't think it will hold a lot but niether does the skull clutch.
> 
> They are just fabulous though.
> 
> 
> I'm getting a 2nd clutch. Please tell me which one you like better?
> 
> I may have a choice between the 2.
> 
> Thanks.



If this is what you want me to see, 

first:  

Now that I'm back, I say the first one -- I LOVE me some knuckleduster but the color isn't something I see myself wearing as often as the more neutral skull clutch KWIM?


----------



## yazziestarr

Cityfashionista said:


> They're all beautiful but 3 and 4 are my favorites.
> 
> If you getting one go for the leopard ponyhair but if you are getting 2 get the 3rd one as well.
> 
> I don't think it will hold a lot but niether does the skull clutch.
> 
> They are just fabulous though.
> 
> 
> I'm getting a 2nd clutch. Please tell me which one you like better?
> 
> I may have a choice between the 2.
> 
> Thanks.


 
City which one did you get already? I know i saw your post about it somewhere...it was a box clutch right. I really like the color of the peach optic snake, I was thinking of getting the shoes, but I say get the knukcleduster so you have both styles. Is it a sale find? Mind if I PM you some questions about it?


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> If this is what you want me to see,
> 
> first:
> 
> Now that I'm back, I say the first one -- I LOVE me some knuckleduster but the color isn't something I see myself wearing as often as the more neutral skull clutch KWIM?


 

 Babe like I said I ay not have a choice. I feel like I should get the duster to have both styles but I just love the skull face.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Cityfashionista said:


> Babe like I said I ay not have a choice. I feel like I should get the duster to have both styles but I just love the skull face.



Well, they're not making the knuckleduster anymore so yeah, if that was a consideration I'd get it for the sentimental value  But the color is the only thing that's stopping me in my tracks... I'm just not a pastel kind of girl and spending $1k+ on something just so I can say I have a knuckleduster? We both know that money can be better spent elsewhere


----------



## Cityfashionista

yazziestarr said:


> City which one did you get already? I know i saw your post about it somewhere...it was a box clutch right. I really like the color of the peach optic snake, I was thinking of getting the sh fooes, but I say get the knukcleduster so you have both styles. Is it a sale find? Mind if I PM you some questions about it?


 


I may not have a choice because I'm on a list behind someone.

It is a sales find but they're both spoken for unfortunetaly & they're the last ones from my SA.

Pm me about y Saks SA if you like though?


----------



## Cityfashionista

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Well, they're not making the knuckleduster anymore so yeah, if that was a consideration I'd get it for the sentimental value  But the color is the only thing that's stopping me in my tracks... I'm just not a pastel kind of girl and spending $1k+ on something just so I can say I have a knuckleduster? We both know that money can be better spent elsewhere


 
Are you sure they aren't making them anyore?

If so then if i have a choice I know what I'm choosing.


----------



## Clooky001

Thx yazziestarr for your help-Ive purchased the 3d flower one yest, but am still wanting the slimmer one... So the search goes on 

Im going to rummage through the thread to find what she said. &#58388;



yazziestarr said:


> DId you get one already? If not...
> 
> This is a very thought choice, They are all so beautiful. I'm going to toss the first black knuckleduster out because its plain black and I feel like you could always get that later. I have been in love the flower one forever! But the 3D leaf is just amazing. I didn't Like it until i saw the pics in this thread from people who purchased it. The artistry and craftmanship to it is incredible. The stock pics really dont do it justice.  I think you get so much more of the Mcqueen style with it.
> 
> i don't know if you saw this but back in the thread Carlinah had pics of how much she could fit in each clutch. I think it was this thread, if not it was here CL collection thread.


----------



## Clooky001

I do like the leopard but don't think I'll use it that much!

This is a easy question for me...the knuckle clutch, I much much much prefer the knuckle clutches to the skull ones! &#57431;





Cityfashionista said:


> They're all beautiful but 3 and 4 are my favorites.
> 
> If you getting one go for the leopard ponyhair but if you are getting 2 get the 3rd one as well.
> 
> I don't think it will hold a lot but niether does the skull clutch.
> 
> They are just fabulous though.
> 
> 
> I'm getting a 2nd clutch. Please tell me which one you like better?
> 
> I may have a choice between the 2.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Clooky001

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> If this is what you want me to see,
> 
> first:
> 
> Now that I'm back, I say the first one -- I LOVE me some knuckleduster but the color isn't something I see myself wearing as often as the more neutral skull clutch KWIM?



OMG really!!! Why not, I personally don't really like the skull clutches-well I better stock up now on different knuckle ones. I'm  now!

X


----------



## 318Platinum

They are still making the Knuckleduster clutches, just not the Knuckleduster jewelry. I have seen some good looking knuckledusters that are coming out for the Fall/Winter collection!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Oh really? I thought knuckledusters were out, period. Sorry for the confusion ladies


----------



## Cityfashionista

Clooky001 said:


> I do like the leopard but don't think I'll use it that much!
> 
> This is a easy question for me...the knuckle clutch, I much much much prefer the knuckle clutches to the skull ones! &#57431;


 


It'll be the Knuckle duster for me or both. 

I understand what you mean about the leopard. That's never a concern for me because I have so many bags. I just get what I like regardless if it matches a lot of stuff or not.

The 3rd one is a beauty too. Congrats.


----------



## yazziestarr

318Platinum said:


> They are still making the Knuckleduster clutches, just not the Knuckleduster jewelry. I have seen some good looking knuckledusters that are coming out for the Fall/Winter collection!!!


yes! the fall winter ones were so good I didn't even notice they didnt have the jewelry...maybe I need to get a jewelry one before it goes away


----------



## yazziestarr

318Platinum said:


> They are still making the Knuckleduster clutches, just not the Knuckleduster jewelry. I have seen some good looking knuckledusters that are coming out for the Fall/Winter collection!!!





yazziestarr said:


> yes! the fall winter ones were so good I didn't even notice they didnt have the jewelry...maybe I need to get a jewelry one before it goes away



Whoops! sorry Im an idiot and didnt read your post properly I get it now.


----------



## yazziestarr

Here's some of the FW11 collection from style.com
http://www.style.com/accessories/search/bags


----------



## carlinha

Clooky001 said:


> Thx yazziestarr for your help-Ive purchased the 3d flower one yest, but am still wanting the slimmer one... So the search goes on
> 
> Im going to rummage through the thread to find what she said. &#58388;



here you go hun:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...mcqueen-bag-thread-59502-41.html#post18097073

i personally prefer the skull clutch because:
1. it opens wider and it's easier for me to get things in and out of it
2. the knuckle duster being not as tall barely fits my BB phone with it's case

that being said, the knuckle duster style is beautiful though.

and definitely the knuckle dusters are still being produced for FW11 so you haven't missed out your opportunity yet


----------



## Clooky001

Thx for your help, your previous posts are very helpful!
I really want the beige suede knuckle clutch with gold studs over it but it's been removed from the online site & the boutiques SA said they may not even receive it! 

I did think that as the wedsite has lots of knuckle clutches, just not the one I want-typical!!! Lol

Again thx you for your help, your a star  



carlinha said:


> here you go hun:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...mcqueen-bag-thread-59502-41.html#post18097073
> 
> i personally prefer the skull clutch because:
> 1. it opens wider and it's easier for me to get things in and out of it
> 2. the knuckle duster being not as tall barely fits my BB phone with it's case
> 
> that being said, the knuckle duster style is beautiful though.
> 
> and definitely the knuckle dusters are still being produced for FW11 so you haven't missed out your opportunity yet


----------



## poppers986

is there an authenticate this alexander mcqueen bag thread?


----------



## carlinha

poppers986 said:


> is there an authenticate this alexander mcqueen bag thread?



there's not a separate one but if you post the listing on here i am sure some ladies would be happy to help out


----------



## carlinha

i wanted to share some AMQ clutch action shots!  
i  this clutch sooooo much!
black/gold studded brittania
at the hair salon with my AMQ aviators (got lots of attention!)






hanging out with some drinks 





and with me





thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kathleen37

Hey Carlinha, fab photo's, really lovely one of you!!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG, those fries!

Carlinha.. the bag is fab!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! *Absolutely gorgeous Red/Gold Britannia Skull Clutch from a lovely seller $999 OBO*!! 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Alexander-McQueen-Red-and-Gold-Britannia-Skull-Clutch/37484865


----------



## carlinha

Kathleen37 said:


> Hey Carlinha, fab photo's, really lovely one of you!!



thank you *kathleen*!



BellaShoes said:


> OMG, those fries!
> 
> Carlinha.. the bag is fab!



thanks *bella*!  sweet potato fries!!! :snack:



BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! *Absolutely gorgeous Red/Gold Britannia Skull Clutch from a lovely seller $999 OBO*!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Alexander-McQueen-Red-and-Gold-Britannia-Skull-Clutch/37484865



what a stunning bag!  i'd totally go for it if i didn't have enough brittania clutches!


----------



## Samia

I didn't know we have this thread 
Here is mine, one and only. I use her a lot thus all the scratches


----------



## Love Of My Life

just got the embroidered bag w/iris & skull.. just love it!! and it turned out to be in BG's

window when they did the tribute to McQueen aat the Met...


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy crap, that Britannia went FAST!


----------



## carlinha

Samia said:


> I didn't know we have this thread
> Here is mine, one and only. I use her a lot thus all the scratches



beautiful *samia*!



hotshot said:


> just got the embroidered bag w/iris & skull.. just love it!! and it turned out to be in BG's
> 
> window when they did the tribute to McQueen aat the Met...



congrats *hotshot*!



BellaShoes said:


> Holy crap, that Britannia went FAST!


----------



## Samia

Thanks *carlinha*!


----------



## cairshan

Hi girls, 

I saw the Novak on sale at NAP just now for £600 - then I blinked and it was sold out. *sigh*

In the meanwhile, just wanted to share my Sqeeze It clutch in patent black croc print.


----------



## poppers986

carlinha said:


> there's not a separate one but if you post the listing on here i am sure some ladies would be happy to help out


thanks, ill do that next time


----------



## r6girl2005

Ugh my previous post got lost in la la land

Anyways, huge shout out to *carlinha *for pointing me to this thread to have a clutch authenticated. Would someone so kindly do me that favor!? I have a feeling this is too good to be true...

Item: New 2011 Alexander McQueen FLORAL QUEEN SKULL CLUTCH 
Listing number: 330586045437
Seller: yogagirl11 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330586045437&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

TIA!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

r6girl2005 said:


> Ugh my previous post got lost in la la land
> 
> Anyways, huge shout out to *carlinha *for pointing me to this thread to have a clutch authenticated. Would someone so kindly do me that favor!? I have a feeling this is too good to be true...
> 
> Item: New 2011 Alexander McQueen FLORAL QUEEN SKULL CLUTCH
> Listing number: 330586045437
> Seller: yogagirl11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330586045437&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> TIA!



Fake, sorry.

Can't believe they're faking this style, too


----------



## r6girl2005

I figured that much SC, its ok. I have watched it for a few days and kept wondering why it was so cheap and why it hadn't been scooped up yet. Will be reporting this auction.



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Fake, sorry.
> 
> Can't believe they're faking this style, too


----------



## carlinha

r6girl2005 said:


> I figured that much SC, its ok. I have watched it for a few days and kept wondering why it was so cheap and why it hadn't been scooped up yet. Will be reporting this auction.



sorry *r6* yes it's definitely too good to be true   i would actually be very careful with the AMQ clutches on ebay or bonanza... i would say majority of them are fake.


----------



## zerodross

hi everyone! new to the thread though not new to AMQ (loved the novak when it first came out).  as luck would have it, when i was in the UK i always assumed that i had all the time in the world to get the one AMQ bag that would be it, now i'm no longer living in the UK and the need to get an AMQ clutch has peaked and the irony would be that i'm living in a country where there are no AMQ stores at all. 

I was wondering if any of the AMQ stores in the US ship overseas and if anyone has any suggestions/recommendations on which store/SA to ask. thanks!


----------



## r6girl2005

That's entirely too bad . I wouldn't take the plunge unless I was certain it wasn't fake, hence why I'm so fortunate to have such a great resource in the women on this forum. Kudos to you ladies here and on the CL forum!

I'll keep looking . 



carlinha said:


> sorry *r6* yes it's definitely too good to be true  i would actually be very careful with the AMQ clutches on ebay or bonanza... i would say majority of them are fake.


----------



## chichiemma

heya  i found the mcqueen da manta (no idea how to spell it) cream bag !!!!!! BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS FOR AGES PLUS IT WAS 40% OFF!!! i love it so much, it's gorgeous!


----------



## billbill

Love this thread and all the bags here, so yummy!!

presenting my new love, gold strass clutch..


----------



## rdgldy

billbill said:


> Love this thread and all the bags here, so yummy!!
> 
> presenting my new love, gold strass clutch..


beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

billbill said:


> Love this thread and all the bags here, so yummy!!
> 
> presenting my new love, gold strass clutch..



amazing *billbill*!!!!


----------



## billbill

Thank you rdgldy and carlinha. 

Indeed, I'm supposed to get a brittania coz I got a strass one already, but I just cannot help when I see the gold strass. 

More eye candies


----------



## purse-nality

new to Mcqueen, but if anyone spots a *RED studded britannia skull box clutch*, pls pls pm me! 

btw, did it^ ever exist in a fuschia color? tia!






ochie said:


> ta-dah and there it is ladies!!!! i love love love this clutch!!! it is my new favorite accessory!



i. just. died. 

1 of my HG clutches (besides a BV)! you are sooo luckaaay girl! outnet??? well, when you get tired of it, you know where to reach me


----------



## PollyGal

Congrats on all the fab AmcQ bags ladies....
I 'got me' a little work bonus and am planning on buying a skull clutch....advice please - 
A strass (have the choice of pink or black/purple crystals) or the current leopard-print calf hair....would love the 2, but I guess will have to work harder for next time...!!!!:lolots:
All advice would be so welcome...


----------



## TruDivine

I just purchased the Navy De Manta Clutch and I love it! The leather feels magnificent and it works with every outfit i wear. Not a day goes by that I don't get a compliment because of it!


----------



## carport

TruDivine said:


> I just purchased the Navy De Manta Clutch and I love it! The leather feels magnificent and it works with every outfit i wear. Not a day goes by that I don't get a compliment because of it!



Congratulations! I have it in brown leather with embossed skulls, and I still love mine after many months! How about posting a photo or two? I haven't seen it in navy.


----------



## Aluxe

lovely pieces ladies, I hope to add McQueen to the 'collection' next year. 

Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but I found a satin  McQ clutch at ssense on sale for $870 at ssense

http://www.ssense.com/women/product/alexander_mcqueen/classic_skull_clutch/34468

If anyone is interested...


----------



## billbill

PollyGal said:


> Congrats on all the fab AmcQ bags ladies....
> I 'got me' a little work bonus and am planning on buying a skull clutch....advice please -
> A strass (have the choice of pink or black/purple crystals) or the current leopard-print calf hair....would love the 2, but I guess will have to work harder for next time...!!!!:lolots:
> All advice would be so welcome...


 
i say go for the strass and i love mine a lot!!!  plus i'm not that into leopard print calf actually..


----------



## xlovely

Hey ladies!
It just so happens that I am now obsessed with having a black knuckle clutch :shame:
Can someone help me out with the following listings?

Item: Alexander McQueen Black Python Skull Clutch
Listing number: 190561426394
Seller: meljen1971
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190561426394&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: Alexander McQueen Skull Knuckle Duster Ring Clutch Pyth
Listing number: 150641455380
Seller: cloud9couture
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150641455380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The following 2 listings are from the same seller and this seller has sold a fake AM clutch in the past (prior page), but here it goes:

Item: Alexander McQueen Black/Silver Python SKULL Clutch
Listing number: 330594494173
Seller: yogagirl11
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330594494173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: Alexander McQueen Black Crystal Studded Skull Clutch
Listing number: 330594497155
Seller: yogagirl11
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330594497155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you so much  Hoping to add my very first AM clutch to my collection


----------



## xlovely

Ahhh. I did some digging and the 2nd, 3rd and 4th ones have already been deemed fake 

So it's just up to the first one!



xlovely said:


> Hey ladies!
> It just so happens that I am now obsessed with having a black knuckle clutch :shame:
> Can someone help me out with the following listings?
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black Python Skull Clutch
> Listing number: 190561426394
> Seller: meljen1971
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190561426394&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Skull Knuckle Duster Ring Clutch Pyth
> Listing number: 150641455380
> Seller: cloud9couture
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150641455380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The following 2 listings are from the same seller and this seller has sold a fake AM clutch in the past (prior page), but here it goes:
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black/Silver Python SKULL Clutch
> Listing number: 330594494173
> Seller: yogagirl11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330594494173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black Crystal Studded Skull Clutch
> Listing number: 330594497155
> Seller: yogagirl11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330594497155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much  Hoping to add my very first AM clutch to my collection


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

#1 is fake too. You know, there is an Authenticate this McQueen thread - I'd post a link but I'm on my phone and it'll take forever. HTH 



xlovely said:


> Hey ladies!
> It just so happens that I am now obsessed with having a black knuckle clutch :shame:
> Can someone help me out with the following listings?
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black Python Skull Clutch
> Listing number: 190561426394
> Seller: meljen1971
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190561426394&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Skull Knuckle Duster Ring Clutch Pyth
> Listing number: 150641455380
> Seller: cloud9couture
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150641455380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The following 2 listings are from the same seller and this seller has sold a fake AM clutch in the past (prior page), but here it goes:
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black/Silver Python SKULL Clutch
> Listing number: 330594494173
> Seller: yogagirl11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330594494173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black Crystal Studded Skull Clutch
> Listing number: 330594497155
> Seller: yogagirl11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330594497155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much  Hoping to add my very first AM clutch to my collection


----------



## yazziestarr

here you go! I didnt know there was one...I swear Ive looked before and didnt find one!
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-this-alexander-mcqueen-clutch-652597-8.html

I also just found the all things Mcqueen chat! where have I been?? sitting here like a dumb dumb wondering why there isnt more AMQ talk


----------



## xlovely

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> #1 is fake too. You know, there is an Authenticate this McQueen thread - I'd post a link but I'm on my phone and it'll take forever. HTH



Thanks for your help! I found it shortly after I posted, should have looked before


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

xlovely said:


> Thanks for your help! I found it shortly after I posted, should have looked before



No worries - we'll find you a real one soon


----------



## PollyGal

billbill said:


> i say go for the strass and i love mine a lot!!!  plus i'm not that into leopard print calf actually..



Thanks BillBill, that's good advice...what colour is your strass?


----------



## billbill

PollyGal said:


> Thanks BillBill, that's good advice...what colour is your strass?


 
Mine is gold and another is clear strass..


----------



## PollyGal

Oh, they sound truly divine. I'm going back to the store later in the week to have a 2nd look, just to make sure.....


----------



## carlinha

xlovely said:


> Hey ladies!
> It just so happens that I am now obsessed with having a black knuckle clutch :shame:
> Can someone help me out with the following listings?
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black Python Skull Clutch
> Listing number: 190561426394
> Seller: meljen1971
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190561426394&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Skull Knuckle Duster Ring Clutch Pyth
> Listing number: 150641455380
> Seller: cloud9couture
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150641455380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> The following 2 listings are from the same seller and this seller has sold a fake AM clutch in the past (prior page), but here it goes:
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black/Silver Python SKULL Clutch
> Listing number: 330594494173
> Seller: yogagirl11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330594494173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Black Crystal Studded Skull Clutch
> Listing number: 330594497155
> Seller: yogagirl11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330594497155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much  Hoping to add my very first AM clutch to my collection



a bit late, but those all look fake to me *xlovely*, sorry


----------



## l.a_girl19

billbill said:


> Love this thread and all the bags here, so yummy!!
> 
> presenting my new love, gold strass clutch..



Gorgeous!


----------



## l.a_girl19

This is my only AMQ clutch so far. I love it!


----------



## PollyGal

Fabulous la.girl..you are making me re-consider the calf-hair leopard again...oooohhh, decisions, decisions....I hope you enjoy wearing it!


----------



## 4n98

Please kindly help to auth this:

Item: Alexander McQueen Flapper Novak Bag USED

Item number: 280721609569
Seller: mully456
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=280721609569


Many thanks.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

I am on Waitlist for the bronze/goldish ostrich leg knuckle duster from UK...i know its avail on us websites but im waiting to get it from UK directly as i guess price will be considerably cheaper

its 2295 before taxes in states


----------



## tadpolenyc

has anyone ever purchased from the seller *no17910 *on ebay? s/he's located in the uk and seems to have a continuous supply of newer season mcqueen clutches. they all look authentic from the pictures, however, the seller has multiples of each and there's no way to guarantee those are the bags s/he's has in possession. s/he has 100% feedback, but hasn't been communicative with me at all, and i'm afraid of continuing with the transaction.

i've already gone through the authentication thread, but not much info there. if anyone's dealt with him/her at all, please put my mind at ease or warn me off. tia!

here's the link to his store:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/no17910/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## carlinha

Hello ladies! Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession 

BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.

Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world. 2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.

Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser 
The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular! 
Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5??





















more pictures on my blog.  thanks for letting me share.  i am smitten


----------



## carlinha

tadpolenyc said:


> has anyone ever purchased from the seller *no17910 *on ebay? s/he's located in the uk and seems to have a continuous supply of newer season mcqueen clutches. they all look authentic from the pictures, however, the seller has multiples of each and there's no way to guarantee those are the bags s/he's has in possession. s/he has 100% feedback, but hasn't been communicative with me at all, and i'm afraid of continuing with the transaction.
> 
> i've already gone through the authentication thread, but not much info there. if anyone's dealt with him/her at all, please put my mind at ease or warn me off. tia!
> 
> here's the link to his store:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/no17910/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562



hi tadpole!  the photos in his auctions definitely look authentic, however, whether that's the actual clutch you are going to receive i have no idea.  i have never dealt with him before.  

if he has poor communication with you now, that would definitely be red flags in my book, because this is BEFORE a purchase when he should be on best behavior as possible!  imagine if something goes wrong AFTER the purchase, he'll probably be nowhere to be found.  that would make me very wary.

sorry i couldn't be of more help!


----------



## carlinha

l.a_girl19 said:


> This is my only AMQ clutch so far. I love it!



how beautiful *lagirl*!



4n98 said:


> Please kindly help to auth this:
> 
> Item: Alexander McQueen Flapper Novak Bag USED
> 
> Item number: 280721609569
> Seller: mully456
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=280721609569
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



sorry i am not familiar with the novak bags at all.



ilovecocohanel said:


> I am on Waitlist for the bronze/goldish ostrich leg knuckle duster from UK...i know its avail on us websites but im waiting to get it from UK directly as i guess price will be considerably cheaper
> 
> its 2295 before taxes in states



that is a gorgeous clutch *ilovecoco*!  i was considering it also.  please post pics as soon as it arrives!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

carlinha said:


> how beautiful *lagirl*!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i am not familiar with the novak bags at all.
> 
> 
> 
> that is a gorgeous clutch *ilovecoco*!  i was considering it also.  please post pics as soon as it arrives!


 

IT'S ON THE WAY TO ME! Cant wait for this beauty.


----------



## cc*chic

Wow! This is a beauty!!! Congrats.



carlinha said:


> Hello ladies! Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession
> 
> BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.
> 
> Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world. 2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.
> 
> Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser
> The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular!
> Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5??
> 
> 
> more pictures on my blog. thanks for letting me share. i am smitten


----------



## carlinha

cc*chic said:


> Wow! This is a beauty!!! Congrats.



thank you *cc*!


----------



## l.a_girl19

PollyGal said:


> Fabulous la.girl..you are making me re-consider the calf-hair leopard again...oooohhh, decisions, decisions....I hope you enjoy wearing it!



Sadly, I sold it recently. Thank you for the compliment though



carlinha said:


> Hello ladies! Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession
> 
> BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.
> 
> Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world. 2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.
> 
> Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser
> The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular!
> Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5??
> 
> 
> more pictures on my blog.  thanks for letting me share.  i am smitten



Beautiiful! 



carlinha said:


> how beautiful *lagirl*!




Thanks! I sold my AMQ clutch though


----------



## SC1983

thinking about getting a black leather skull clutch, found this one. I like it, but is it too simple?? help me decide


----------



## poppyseed

SC1983 said:


> thinking about getting a black leather skull clutch, found this one. I like it, but is it too simple?? help me decide


 

I really like it! it's not too simple, but not too overwhelming, happy medium


----------



## poppyseed

I didn't realize we had AMQ thread!! Well I've been succesfully bannign myself from even thinking of buying one of the clutches, but I'm not doing that great after going though this thread...


----------



## carlinha

SC1983 said:


> thinking about getting a black leather skull clutch, found this one. I like it, but is it too simple?? help me decide



i absolutely love this and don't think it's too simple.  go for it!!


----------



## 318Platinum

SC1983 said:


> thinking about getting a black leather skull clutch, found this one. I like it, but is it too simple?? help me decide



Jealy, because I originally wanted this clutch, but I can't get everything I want, because I wouldn't have enough wear out of everything that I owned!! lol. I think it is extremely classy, and you will be able to carry this without any troubles with clash or anything of the sort. If you truly love it, without any doubt, I say go for it!! Good Luck


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi ladies!!!!

An amazing *sage skull britannia clutch with lite gold spiked hardware *just popped up on Bonanza... fabulous seller and this bag in unbelievable in real life! *$800 OBO!!!!!!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Alexander-McQueen-Gold-Studded-Britannia-Skull-clutch-TPF/42351304


----------



## Kissie

SC1983 said:


> thinking about getting a black leather skull clutch, found this one. I like it, but is it too simple?? help me decide



love this! a very beautiful black and gold combination. it has a very edgy twist to the usual black clutch


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely seller has dropped the price on her Studded Britannia Skull Clutch (sage with Gold Spikes!) to $700 OBO!!!! STEAL!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RED...d-Studded-Britannia-Skull-clutch-TPF/42351304


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello, Could someone authenticate this for me?  TIA

item: demanta clutch
item: 190600465312
seller: dr-kitten-von-kitten-meow 
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alexander...12?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c60ac4ba0


----------



## Ebonynoir

l.a_girl19 said:


> This is my only AMQ clutch so far. I love it!



the clutch is so lovely


----------



## l.a_girl19

Ebonynoir said:


> the clutch is so lovely



Thank you! I do not own this clutch anymore though It has moved on to a better home


----------



## jazmini

Love this bag, new on NAP
http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/183651


----------



## stacyglam

I was wondering if anyone has ever seen this IRL? I feel like it would be a pretty classic bag but I'm not sure how the tweed will hold up or if it looks cheap in real life :wondering


----------



## lvusr1

stacyglam said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever seen this IRL? I feel like it would be a pretty classic bag but I'm not sure how the tweed will hold up or if it looks cheap in real life :wondering



Just saw this exact clutch last week at Nordstrom. It is absolutely stunning! Very Chanel-esque but with the McQueen Twist!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this clutch for me?  All photos taken by me>

Thank you

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/AMQ knuckleduster/


----------



## carlinha

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this clutch for me?  All photos taken by me>
> 
> Thank you
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/AMQ knuckleduster/



yes it looks good to me *soleilbrun*!  you are so lucky, i have been looking for this one for forever!  if you happen to find another one, please PM me.


----------



## soleilbrun

carlinha said:


> yes it looks good to me *soleilbrun*! you are so lucky, i have been looking for this one for forever! if you happen to find another one, please PM me.


 
Thank you Carlinha! I will definately keep an eye out for you.  You want this specific one or any kind of clutch or just knuckledusters!


----------



## carlinha

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you Carlinha! I will definately keep an eye out for you.  You want this specific one or any kind of clutch or just knuckledusters!



this specific one - fuchsia eel knuckle duster!  it was from several seasons ago and i passed on it and still kicking myself to this day!!!  i just love love the color so much


----------



## soleilbrun

carlinha said:


> this specific one - fuchsia eel knuckle duster! it was from several seasons ago and i passed on it and still kicking myself to this day!!! i just love love the color so much


 Don't kick yourself too hard, your collection is the stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## carlinha

soleilbrun said:


> Don't kick yourself too hard, your collection is the stuff dreams are made of!



thank you!  but i'm missing a fuchsia in it though, which is one of my fave colors


----------



## 318Platinum

carlinha said:


> thank you!  but i'm missing a fuchsia in it though, which is one of my fave colors



I am really surprised that you didn't get the Pink Python Knuckleduster. It is TDF!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> I am really surprised that you didn't get the Pink Python Knuckleduster. It is TDF!!!!


 
Hello 318, 
Aren't you the owner of at least 3 de manta clutches?  If so, what are your pros and cons.  I've got my eye on a purple one with skulls.  How handy are they? Can you load 'em up with a bunch of stuff? Any other tidbids of info would be much appreciated.

Does anyone have the faithful glove clutch?  Any intel on this clutch?

Thank you all


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:


> Hello 318,
> Aren't you the owner of at least 3 de manta clutches?  If so, what are your pros and cons.  I've got my eye on a purple one with skulls.  How handy are they? Can you load 'em up with a bunch of stuff? Any other tidbids of info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Does anyone have the faithful glove clutch?  Any intel on this clutch?
> 
> Thank you all



Hi, *Soleilbrun*. Yes, I have three thus far, two made out silk/satin blend, and the other is a Jacquard fabric. I can easily say that the Jacquard is more easier to function with, but all are fab. As far as easily getting in and out, to me, it's a little time consuming, because the flaps will flap back down when you are unzipping, but it can hold a lot. I just threw some items into my Jacquard DeManta. Here is a list of what I just put into it:

"Beats By Dr. Dre Solo headphones"
"Digital Camera"
"iPhone 4"
"A full wallet"
"A small bracelet"

I just grabbed a few things, nothing in particular. I would never carry my Headphones with me like that, but I still have a lot of room left to throw things into it. It also has an internal zipper, it's a nice little size, so thats handy. It will hold tons more than a Skill Clutch, but I feel if you load it up with items, you should carry it in your arm, off to the side of you, instead of just carrying it like you would a Skull Clutch, you know. Let me know if there is any more info that you would like to know about them, I am more than fine with providing photos and anything else that will help you make your decision. I love the DeMantas, but I still prefer my Skull Clutches. I will carry these in the day or like to a evening dinner, but more during the day if I carry one. HTH


Pro:
Big enough to carry a lot in. Wallets, Cameras, phones, makeup, ect.
A LOT less bulky than a tote

Con:
Flimsy if there isn't anything in it. 
Also, the flaps come down while you are trying to zip-unzip it. (That may not be a big problem, though- it's just something that I personally don't like)

PS. If there are specific items you want me to put in them, let me know. Good Luck


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Hi, *Soleilbrun*. Yes, I have three thus far, two made out silk/satin blend, and the other is a Jacquard fabric. I can easily say that the Jacquard is more easier to function with, but all are fab. As far as easily getting in and out, to me, it's a little time consuming, because the flaps will flap back down when you are unzipping, but it can hold a lot. I just threw some items into my Jacquard DeManta. Here is a list of what I just put into it:
> 
> "Beats By Dr. Dre Solo headphones"
> "Digital Camera"
> "iPhone 4"
> "A full wallet"
> "A small bracelet"
> 
> I just grabbed a few things, nothing in particular. I would never carry my Headphones with me like that, but I still have a lot of room left to throw things into it. It also has an internal zipper, it's a nice little size, so thats handy. It will hold tons more than a Skill Clutch, but I feel if you load it up with items, you should carry it in your arm, off to the side of you, instead of just carrying it like you would a Skull Clutch, you know. Let me know if there is any more info that you would like to know about them, I am more than fine with providing photos and anything else that will help you make your decision. I love the DeMantas, but I still prefer my Skull Clutches. I will carry these in the day or like to a evening dinner, but more during the day if I carry one. HTH
> 
> 
> Pro:
> Big enough to carry a lot in. Wallets, Cameras, phones, makeup, ect.
> A LOT less bulky than a tote
> 
> Con:
> Flimsy if there isn't anything in it.
> Also, the flaps come down while you are trying to zip-unzip it. (That may not be a big problem, though- it's just something that I personally don't like)
> 
> PS. If there are specific items you want me to put in them, let me know. Good Luck


 
Thank you, that was super helpful.  I am happy to hear that you have both skull clutches and demanta clutches. I thought I might be on overdrive to want to have both! I suppose it is good and bad to be able to fit tons of stuff in them.  
Do you think a fushia knuckleduster and a purple demanta clutch is too similar?  I don't have many AMQ handbags and think it might be wiser to branch out style and colorwise befor buying similar items. 
I have the faithfull booties with gold studs and love the look of the matching glove clutch.  I tend to have a strong leaning towards matchy-matchy sometimes.
I will let you know if I crack on the demanta and if so, I'll need your authenticated expertise.


----------



## 318Platinum

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you, that was super helpful.  I am happy to hear that you have both skull clutches and demanta clutches. I thought I might be on overdrive to want to have both! I suppose it is good and bad to be able to fit tons of stuff in them.
> Do you think a fushia knuckleduster and a purple demanta clutch is too similar?  I don't have many AMQ handbags and think it might be wiser to branch out style and colorwise befor buying similar items.
> I have the faithfull booties with gold studs and love the look of the matching glove clutch.  I tend to have a strong leaning towards matchy-matchy sometimes.
> I will let you know if I crack on the demanta and if so, I'll need your authenticated expertise.




LOL, no problem. You can NEVER have too much MCQUEEN!!. It is always a pleasure to meet a fellow McQueen Lover!!! I feel like you should get what you truly LOVE, and what you know for a fact you will use. I don't feel like it is too similar, but in the same field, maybe? They are two completely different looks, so no, I don't think they are similar.
I absolutely LOVE the Black Leather with Gold Stud Faithful Booties!! I wanted the matching handbag, but I went another route and missed out. I think I may have made the right choice, but I still want it,LOL I wish I could wear his shoes, but they do not make my size. I would have to get them VIP ordered, which one day, I may do. the Glove clutch was TDF,a nd another one I passed on just because I wasn't completely sure. Hate myself sometimes, you know.  I need to get a knuckleduster as well! Yes, keep me in the loop, and  PM me when you want me to take a look at the clutch!! Good Luck


----------



## r6girl2005

I'd love to have this clutch authenticated!! TIA!

item: Union Jack clutch
item: 180769118822
seller:catrionamittengourlay
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alexander...600465312&po=&ps=63&clkid=4820933664482209947


----------



## Muslickz

carlinha said:


> yes it looks good to me *soleilbrun*!  you are so lucky, i have been looking for this one for forever!  if you happen to find another one, please PM me.



I have been looking for this one as for a long time as well.... What a lucky find and a great buy wear it well 

-M


----------



## carlinha

r6girl2005 said:


> I'd love to have this clutch authenticated!! TIA!
> 
> item: Union Jack clutch
> item: 180769118822
> seller:catrionamittengourlay
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Alexander...600465312&po=&ps=63&clkid=4820933664482209947



sorry this may be a little late, but i've never seen the union jack clutch in this colorway... that's not to say it wasn't produced as a UK exclusive... based on the pics I think it looked OK.  did you win it?


----------



## r6girl2005

Thanks Carlinha!

Yes, I did end up winning the auction. I remember there being a pink and yellow one. The yellow one was exclusive to Selfridges. However, I can't seem to find a whole lot of info on the pink but I know I've seen it before.



carlinha said:


> sorry this may be a little late, but i've never seen the union jack clutch in this colorway... that's not to say it wasn't produced as a UK exclusive... based on the pics I think it looked OK. did you win it?


----------



## r6girl2005

Hhhmm for some reason I couldn't attach the pic to my previous post. Anyways, here's Sophia Kinsella carrying this clutch.


----------



## soleilbrun

Muslickz said:


> I have been looking for this one as for a long time as well.... What a lucky find and a great buy wear it well
> 
> -M


 
Thank you.  I haven't carried it yet. I have it planned for NYE with my HL.  I do play with it every night though.


----------



## poppyseed

Hello ladies,
Could you please comment on this clutch for me? I'm really not sure if it's good or not...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppyseed

more pics:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poppyseed

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soleilbrun

318Platinum said:


> Hi, *Soleilbrun*. Yes, I have three thus far, two made out silk/satin blend, and the other is a Jacquard fabric. I can easily say that the Jacquard is more easier to function with, but all are fab. As far as easily getting in and out, to me, it's a little time consuming, because the flaps will flap back down when you are unzipping, but it can hold a lot. I just threw some items into my Jacquard DeManta. Here is a list of what I just put into it:
> 
> "Beats By Dr. Dre Solo headphones"
> "Digital Camera"
> "iPhone 4"
> "A full wallet"
> "A small bracelet"
> 
> I just grabbed a few things, nothing in particular. I would never carry my Headphones with me like that, but I still have a lot of room left to throw things into it. It also has an internal zipper, it's a nice little size, so thats handy. It will hold tons more than a Skill Clutch, but I feel if you load it up with items, you should carry it in your arm, off to the side of you, instead of just carrying it like you would a Skull Clutch, you know. Let me know if there is any more info that you would like to know about them, I am more than fine with providing photos and anything else that will help you make your decision. I love the DeMantas, but I still prefer my Skull Clutches. I will carry these in the day or like to a evening dinner, but more during the day if I carry one. HTH
> 
> 
> Pro:
> Big enough to carry a lot in. Wallets, Cameras, phones, makeup, ect.
> A LOT less bulky than a tote
> 
> Con:
> Flimsy if there isn't anything in it.
> Also, the flaps come down while you are trying to zip-unzip it. (That may not be a big problem, though- it's just something that I personally don't like)
> 
> PS. If there are specific items you want me to put in them, let me know. Good Luck


 
I went ahead and purchassed the de manta clutch.  It is on its way to me.  Here's a sneak preview.

vdc-img-1.ig1-cdn.com/img/produit/big_alt/218513-204906-2.jpg


----------



## Robinn

Does anyone have the Faithful tote in black?  I am wondering whether this leather is overwhelmingly shiny, or if it is a subtle sheen.

Second question---can anyone authenticate this listing or seller?  I probably want the bag in the plain black/silver...and based on my knoweldge of the bag it appears legit, but I want to cover my bases before sending $1,000 overseas.  No matter how much feedback the seller has, I want to check.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160655074410?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Third question--does anyone know of anywhere else I could get this bag in any other colors?  Do you know if this design might repeat for this season?


----------



## 318Platinum

Robinn said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the Faithful tote in black?  I am wondering whether this leather is overwhelmingly shiny, or if it is a subtle sheen.
> 
> Second question---can anyone authenticate this listing or seller?  I probably want the bag in the plain black/silver...and based on my knoweldge of the bag it appears legit, but I want to cover my bases before sending $1,000 overseas.  No matter how much feedback the seller has, I want to check.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160655074410?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Third question--does anyone know of anywhere else I could get this bag in any other colors?  Do you know if this design might repeat for this season?



I just wanted to infirm you that my SA from McQueen LV informed me that the Faithful tote bag that you have pictured has been discontinued. My heart sank after I heard that news because there is a BEAUTIFUL multicolored gold leather that is coming out in Demanta and Demanta Tote this season that would have been TDF in the Faithful tote!! I saw the Black in person, and I can't remember how heavy the shine was, but it wasn't Patent shiny, I really do believe it was subtle. HTH and Good Luck.


----------



## 318Platinum

Robinn said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the Faithful tote in black?  I am wondering whether this leather is overwhelmingly shiny, or if it is a subtle sheen.
> 
> Second question---can anyone authenticate this listing or seller?  I probably want the bag in the plain black/silver...and based on my knoweldge of the bag it appears legit, but I want to cover my bases before sending $1,000 overseas.  No matter how much feedback the seller has, I want to check.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160655074410?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Third question--does anyone know of anywhere else I could get this bag in any other colors?  Do you know if this design might repeat for this season?



BTW, I have done repeat business with this seller for McQueen items, so she does sell authentic McQueen. The bag looks good to me, but I would love a second opinion.


----------



## Robinn

318Platinum said:


> I just wanted to infirm you that my SA from McQueen LV informed me that the Faithful tote bag that you have pictured has been discontinued. My heart sank after I heard that news because there is a BEAUTIFUL multicolored gold leather that is coming out in Demanta and Demanta Tote this season that would have been TDF in the Faithful tote!! I saw the Black in person, and I can't remember how heavy the shine was, but it wasn't Patent shiny, I really do believe it was subtle. HTH and Good Luck.




Thank you!  I originally bought this bag last May in a pale pink from Saks with gold metal.... i could telll that leather color would stain and mark quickly so even though i loved it, i returned it.  I bought this bag the same week i saw the Met museum McQueen show, almost as a souvenir bc i loved his work.

I like the black, and i dont know if i have the patience to wait for another color to pop up on the market so i will probably buy it, esp now since i know it isnt coming back this season.  Are there any websites where preowned McQ bags are known to appear?  Besides ebay or bonanza?   This is my first steps into that designer so i need advice!


----------



## Leona Helmsley

carlinha said:


> Hello ladies! Been MIA for a while since I found a new obsession
> 
> BUT, yesterday was my 1st wedding anniversary, and my darling husband gifted me with this AMAZING Alexander McQueen clutch... it's new for FW11 season, and I don't know the exact name of this clutch but I call it the Cathedral clutch because it reminds me of the intricate detail of cathedrals.
> 
> Apparently there are only 7 of these in the whole world. 2 went to the LV boutique (where hubby got this from, as it's our favorite McQueen store ever... and my dear friend Panda got the other one), 2 went to the NY boutique, 2 to London, and 1 to Milan.
> 
> Anyway, may I present Ms. Cathedral AKA Hellraiser
> The detail and craftsmanship on this clutch are just spectacular!
> Did anyone else here on TPF snag the other 5??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pictures on my blog.  thanks for letting me share.  i am smitten


This is one of the most unique and amazing ones I've ever seen.

Congrats your a lucky girl!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,

Could someone take a look at this de manta clutch I received in the mail yesterday. I need to make sure it's authentic.  TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/AMQ demanta/


----------



## 318Platinum

Robinn said:


> Thank you!  I originally bought this bag last May in a pale pink from Saks with gold metal.... i could telll that leather color would stain and mark quickly so even though i loved it, i returned it.  I bought this bag the same week i saw the Met museum McQueen show, almost as a souvenir bc i loved his work.
> 
> I like the black, and i dont know if i have the patience to wait for another color to pop up on the market so i will probably buy it, esp now since i know it isnt coming back this season.  Are there any websites where preowned McQ bags are known to appear?  Besides ebay or bonanza?   This is my first steps into that designer so i need advice!





soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone take a look at this de manta clutch I received in the mail yesterday. I need to make sure it's authentic.  TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/AMQ demanta/





@ *Robinn*, an SA told me that they weren't coming back this season, she told me possibly for good, but she says she know it won't be here this season. I am not sure how accurate she is, as she isn't the one I usually deal with, but I will definitely double check and let you know. As far as other places to buy from, I have no idea. I'm sorry, and I wish you luck!! Can't wait to see what you will acquire!! 

@ *Sole*, Hunni, this bag is FABULOUS and AUTHENTIC!!!! I took out one of my DeMantas to look at the numbers and everything and my Skull Embossed DeManta Tote to even check the skulls, and everything matches!! I am more than sure this is Authentic!! CONGRATS on your new McQueen and I hope you carry it in great health!!! Don't you just love the smell of the leather!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

318platinum thank you for looking at the clutch. The leather smells and feels great! I was so happy when I opened the box. The color is so rich.


----------



## Robinn

318Platinum said:


> @ *Robinn*, an SA told me that they weren't coming back this season, she told me possibly for good, but she says she know it won't be here this season. I am not sure how accurate she is, as she isn't the one I usually deal with, but I will definitely double check and let you know. As far as other places to buy from, I have no idea. I'm sorry, and I wish you luck!! Can't wait to see what you will acquire!!



 Thanks for the update!  I ended up ordering the bag last weekend, received it yesterday.....and today shipped it right back.  It is not the sellers fault, fashion-a-porter has good authentic merchandise..... i just found the strap of the bag wasnt long enough to fit on my shoulder and i didnt like that the bottom was not structured.  So...this wasnt the bag for me!

This is a rough lesson, for me to absorb almost $100 shipping on a shopping error!  But i did get a  beautiful McQ scarf too from the seller and i'll post it in the accessories forum.


----------



## r6girl2005

You got your scarf already?! I have yet to receive mine! 



Robinn said:


> Thanks for the update!  I ended up ordering the bag last weekend, received it yesterday.....and today shipped it right back.  It is not the sellers fault, fashion-a-porter has good authentic merchandise..... i just found the strap of the bag wasnt long enough to fit on my shoulder and i didnt like that the bottom was not structured.  So...this wasnt the bag for me!
> 
> This is a rough lesson, for me to absorb almost $100 shipping on a shopping error!  But i did get a  beautiful McQ scarf too from the seller and i'll post it in the accessories forum.


----------



## 318Platinum

Robinn said:


> Thanks for the update!  I ended up ordering the bag last weekend, received it yesterday.....and today shipped it right back.  It is not the sellers fault, fashion-a-porter has good authentic merchandise..... i just found the strap of the bag wasnt long enough to fit on my shoulder and i didnt like that the bottom was not structured.  So...this wasnt the bag for me!
> 
> This is a rough lesson, for me to absorb almost $100 shipping on a shopping error!  But i did get a  beautiful McQ scarf too from the seller and i'll post it in the accessories forum.



OMG!!!  am so sorry that happened. That is the problem with my DeManta Tote!! It isn't structured enough for me, but I'm not going to sell it, so I am just making due. LOL I am happy that it was just because the straps were too short. Was it the Python bag? I have been eyeing it for the longest!! I can't wait to see your scarf, I know it is BEAUTIFUL!!! I am sorry about the $100 lost. I HATE dealing with shipping because if it. I lost maybe half of that on a shoe that didn't work out for me, but I would rather lose that than the cost of the shoe, you know. You will find what you are looking for. Just keep looking.


----------



## dxbbabe

318Platinum said:


> OMG!!!  am so sorry that happened. That is the problem with my DeManta Tote!! It isn't structured enough for me, but I'm not going to sell it, so I am just making due. LOL I am happy that it was just because the straps were too short. Was it the Python bag? I have been eyeing it for the longest!! I can't wait to see your scarf, I know it is BEAUTIFUL!!! I am sorry about the $100 lost. I HATE dealing with shipping because if it. I lost maybe half of that on a shoe that didn't work out for me, but I would rather lose that than the cost of the shoe, you know. You will find what you are looking for. Just keep looking.


Hey... Looking for a union jack studded clutch


----------



## purse-nality

if anyone spots this, pls pls pm me! thanks!


----------



## Azoozoo

The Elvie is a classic that will always be in.

I see fewer and fewer women wearing it to events, which is great because I don't always want to look like everyone else.

In fact, I would trade one of Lv bags for and Elvie just for that reason!


----------



## kubo

hi everyone,

recently i jz purchase tis alexander mcqueen studded drawstring at montaignemarket.com

pic as the link: http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=44917676

however, the silver chain n those studded part start to get oxidized (become not tat shining anymore), like a signal to turn become stain tat kind.....

anyone got any suggestion how to maintain it?thx a lot!!


----------



## jayne01

Just received this McQ Alexander McQueen Stepney tote in the mail yesterday...still undecided on it. It looks bright in the pics but is even brighter in person...it is definitely a NEON neon pink. It's fun, but it is very loud & I usually go for neutral bags. Thoughts?


----------



## Kendogger2002

billbill said:


> Love this thread and all the bags here, so yummy!!
> 
> presenting my new love, gold strass clutch..


that is just gorgeous!!!!!!! i love it!


----------



## dxbbabe

Kendogger2002 said:


> that is just gorgeous!!!!!!! i love it!


Hey girls pls help me find a good SA for Alexander McQueen... Thanx


----------



## soleilbrun

I don't remember who said they were looking for this or where I read it but please authenticate before purchase!  AMQ clutch with lips closure.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ALEXANDER-MCQUEE...tements_Femmes_Acessoires&hash=item33728d77db


----------



## soleilbrun

Can someone please authenticate this clutch for me?  Thank you

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280836012613


----------



## Brontski

I have an Alexander McQueen Black "Wicca" box crossbody bag that I purchased just as Harry Potter's final installment was showing.  I saw the lovely and charming Emma Watson with a Cream coloured one at that time.  I like it quite a bit and it's comfortable on.


----------



## 318Platinum

Brontski said:


> I have an Alexander McQueen Black "Wicca" box crossbody bag that I purchased just as Harry Potter's final installment was showing.  I saw the lovely and charming Emma Watson with a Cream coloured one at that time.  I like it quite a bit and it's comfortable on.



That sounds lovely!!! We would love to see it, as :useless: ! Hopefully, you can do a reveal, because I don't think anyone has on here of that bag.


----------



## Brontski

Here it is!  I have one of my McQueen scarves wrapped around it!


----------



## 318Platinum

Brontski said:
			
		

> Here it is!  I have one of my McQueen scarves wrapped around it!



WOW! I love the bag and the scarf! They are two great McQueen additions. May you always wear them in great health. Thanks for the pic! ;-D


----------



## Kendogger2002

Got a super great deal on a FA2011 Box Clutch today... but thinking about returning it =( sigh what to do what to do. It's the Ostrich and Minc Box Clutch!


----------



## 318Platinum

Kendogger2002 said:


> Got a super great deal on a FA2011 Box Clutch today... but thinking about returning it =( sigh what to do what to do. It's the Ostrich and Minc Box Clutch!



:useless: LOL, I would really love to see your clutch. why do you want to return it? No matter how sweet the deal, if you're not in love, no need to keep it. J/S


----------



## Zombie Girl

Brontski said:
			
		

> Here it is!  I have one of my McQueen scarves wrapped around it!



I have this bag and I LOVE it!! it's probably my favorite McQueen bag out of my entire collection!  Enjoy yours!


----------



## mx1

hey everyone! what do you think of the demanta clutch in the barnacle print? would anyone have any modelling pics of it? i'm thinking of getting one and would love to hear your opinions about it!


----------



## Silversun

mx1 said:


> hey everyone! what do you think of the demanta clutch in the barnacle print? would anyone have any modelling pics of it? i'm thinking of getting one and would love to hear your opinions about it!


I'm new to this thread but not new to loving McQueen.  I love the print and the shape, but I'm just so cautious about the clutch being made out of satin. I'd be waaaay too scared to take it out to something like dinner because I just know my greasy fingers are gonna stain it something fierce. :-/


----------



## nidvicious

mx1 said:


> hey everyone! what do you think of the demanta clutch in the barnacle print? would anyone have any modelling pics of it? i'm thinking of getting one and would love to hear your opinions about it!


hi *mx1* ! i've seen this bag in person and it's lovely! it has a gorgeous shine to it. However, I do agree with *silversun* about the material, which is exactly why I passed on it. It definitely felt delicate, but if that does not bother you- I say go for it! If you can't see it before you purchase it, maybe order it from Zappos or a website with a lenient return policy.


----------



## Silversun

I actually just saw the clutch in person the other day - I'd been admiring it online, but never seen it IRL before - I was kinda shocked at how huge it was! It was much bigger than I was expecting, for some reason. Now I've slightly gone off the idea of AMQ clutches because they all seem gigantic compared to my tiny paws.


----------



## nidvicious

Silversun said:


> I actually just saw the clutch in person the other day - I'd been admiring it online, but never seen it IRL before - I was kinda shocked at how huge it was! It was much bigger than I was expecting, for some reason. Now I've slightly gone off the idea of AMQ clutches because they all seem gigantic compared to my tiny paws.


Haha I'm just shy of 5' tall and I frequently rock the De Manta tote... Makes the clutch seem so much smaller in comparison! I guess this means you need a box clutch  But I still vote for the de manta! You'd definitely get more use out of it. It's totally on my list.


----------



## mx1

nidvicious said:


> hi *mx1* ! i've seen this bag in person and it's lovely! it has a gorgeous shine to it. However, I do agree with *silversun* about the material, which is exactly why I passed on it. It definitely felt delicate, but if that does not bother you- I say go for it! If you can't see it before you purchase it, maybe order it from Zappos or a website with a lenient return policy.



hi! did you feel like the material might rip or tear easily, or if it was thin? i do take care of my bags and i don't expect it to be as sturdy as its leather counterpart but i don't want to end up with something that wouldn't stand up to mild-medium usage. i do love the print!


----------



## nidvicious

mx1 said:


> hi! did you feel like the material might rip or tear easily, or if it was thin? i do take care of my bags and i don't expect it to be as sturdy as its leather counterpart but i don't want to end up with something that wouldn't stand up to mild-medium usage. i do love the print!


The print is so gorgeous. As long as you take care of your bags, it shouldn't be an issue!  I don't think it'll rip or tear easily at all. The satin seemed pretty sturdy to me. I would be more concerned about it being white. Although, any professional should be able to clean it.


----------



## mx1

nidvicious said:


> The print is so gorgeous. As long as you take care of your bags, it shouldn't be an issue!  I don't think it'll rip or tear easily at all. The satin seemed pretty sturdy to me. I would be more concerned about it being white. Although, any professional should be able to clean it.



thank you and to *Silversun* for the input! i'll do a reveal here if i do end up getting it!


----------



## MegumiX

Hello everybody, i've always wanted a knuckle clutch, finally found one so i'd like to share with you all.


----------



## candiebear

MegumiX said:


> Hello everybody, i've always wanted a knuckle clutch, finally found one so i'd like to share with you all.



Gorgeous! I love this.


----------



## carlinha

MegumiX said:


> Hello everybody, i've always wanted a knuckle clutch, finally found one so i'd like to share with you all.



congratulations she is a beauty!!!!   and you carry her so well!


----------



## Silversun

MegumiX said:


> Hello everybody, i've always wanted a knuckle clutch, finally found one so i'd like to share with you all.


She is a real beauty! Congrats! And you can totally defend yourself against muggers if need be. 

I love the gold python. I got the matching bracelet a while back, but the clutch is too much £££ for me. So glad to see lovely pics. Also, love how your nails match your twilly!


----------



## ladyjayne27

WOW! Love it :o) That's very cool!


----------



## ms_kitty_penny

ReRe said:


> I checked my black Novak and the feet are the same and the inside pocket, but my latch does not have the McQueen mark--mine may be an older version.


Hi there, I just bought a preloved Red Classic McQueen Novak off someone. It has all the markings on the zipper pull, metal feet..but non on the twist clasp / latch. Can you help tell me if they did release Novaks with out the markings on there? Any feedback or reply would be much appreciated


----------



## rock_girl

Was someone looking for the de manta in barnacle print? I am at NM in Walnut Creek and there is one on the sale table.


----------



## 318Platinum

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Was someone looking for the de manta in barnacle print? I am at NM in Walnut Creek and there is one on the sale table.



Do you know how much? Also, could you do a Spypic shot of it?? TIA ;-D


----------



## rock_girl

It is $351 + tax (presale).


----------



## 318Platinum

rock_girl said:
			
		

> It is $351 + tax (presale).



WOW!!! Thank you so much, Rock_Girl!! You truly Rock!!! ;-D


----------



## rock_girl

Welcome!!


----------



## quackedup

ahh rock_girl! 
something about those photos you posted really make the barnacle clutch looks so gorg that i had to get one from Lane Crawford!! 
the stock photos never tempted me as much as the ones you posted!


----------



## mx1

quackedup said:


> ahh rock_girl!
> something about those photos you posted really make the barnacle clutch looks so gorg that i had to get one from Lane Crawford!!
> the stock photos never tempted me as much as the ones you posted!



yes! those photos are really beautiful *rock_girl*! i was the one who asked about the barnacle clutch a few posts back. more tempted than ever now!! the print is so weird and gorgeous at the same time. i just wish the lining was black instead of white. so worried about dirtying it. *quackedup* maybe you could post modelling pics of it since you've just bought it and any thoughts about caring for it?


----------



## canthavenuf

I'm sooo loving the read...


----------



## Just_C

MegumiX said:


> Hello everybody, i've always wanted a knuckle clutch, finally found one so i'd like to share with you all.


Omg this is my favorite!!!
I love it!!!


----------



## rock_girl

quackedup said:


> ahh rock_girl!
> something about those photos you posted really make the barnacle clutch looks so gorg that i had to get one from Lane Crawford!!
> the stock photos never tempted me as much as the ones you posted!


 
Glad I could tempt you doll!     It was actually my first time using my phone to post attachments to tPF.   



mx1 said:


> yes! those photos are really beautiful *rock_girl*! i was the one who asked about the barnacle clutch a few posts back. more tempted than ever now!! the print is so weird and gorgeous at the same time.


 
Thanks so much doll!   My camera phone takes better pictures than I thought...who knew?!


----------



## Silversun

Ooo, there's been an AMQ sample sale in London and I totally didn't know about it. Just came up on Facebook. Last day today, details below.






No password/invite needed... just mention you saw it on facebook.  I should be on a shopping ban, but think I'll just swing around and see if anything catches my eye...


----------



## quackedup

mx1 said:


> *quackedup* maybe you could post modelling pics of it since you've just bought it and any thoughts about caring for it?



Ta da! 'scuse the messy room and bad lighting.

Its gorgeous IRL, unfortunately this particular one is on the way back for an exchange as there was already some loose threads in the silk outer (like the weave had got loose). 
The leather backing makes the clutch quite sturdy; just have to be careful of the silk surface and rubbing/snags. 
Im not overly precious with my bags (except for my creamy beige lambskin chanel) and i dont think this one will be a big problem.
It does come with 2 swatches/repair patches.


----------



## rock_girl

QuackedUp - So glad you got one, it really is such a pretty fabric IRL!!


----------



## IFFAH

^Ita. The fabric is gorgeous! Congratulations, quackedup.


----------



## legaldiva

I just purchased the "Zebra print" Padlock East/West shopper tote ... it's on its way!!!  

My first McQ bag! I'm so excited ... will post in action/outfit pics when it arrives.


----------



## soleilbrun

MegumiX said:


> Hello everybody, i've always wanted a knuckle clutch, finally found one so i'd like to share with you all.


 Congratulations it's gorgeous!!


----------



## alouette

legaldiva said:


> I just purchased the "Zebra print" Padlock East/West shopper tote ... it's on its way!!!
> 
> My first McQ bag! I'm so excited ... will post in action/outfit pics when it arrives.



Love this bag!  Can't wait to see the reveal pics.


----------



## desidude

Hello friends,

I am looking to buy a newer design, Alexander McQueen clutch for a relative. She is 30 years old, and trendy.

I am located in Houston, so can either buy it in person or online...whichever will give me a better selection and price.

Any suggestions on what are the newer designs and where to buy one from?

Thanks,
desidude


----------



## 318Platinum

desidude said:
			
		

> Hello friends,
> 
> I am looking to buy a newer design, Alexander McQueen clutch for a relative. She is 30 years old, and trendy.
> 
> I am located in Houston, so can either buy it in person or online...whichever will give me a better selection and price.
> 
> Any suggestions on what are the newer designs and where to buy one from?
> 
> Thanks,
> desidude



Luckily for you, the newer clutches are pretty much on sale right now, such as knuckleduster, skull and DeManta clutches. McQueen boutiques, McQueen online and other retailers, even maybe high end boutiques around the country and in Houston should have sale and regular priced. You really have to just see what's out there and really make sure about the return policy before you buy, just in case your friend doesn't like it or something of the sort. 

If your friend is a highly current person, then this sale won't apply, as this is the yearly sale for Pre Spring-Summer items. Your'e about two to three weeks late in the sale game, so act fast if you are looking for a sale clutch. Other then that, just look at Neimans, Nordies, Barneys, Bergdorfs, Saks, McQueen and any other high end boutiques and retailers that carry McQueen clutches.

 I only suggested sale, because to me, it seems as if McQueen clutches has risen lately pricewise. Good luck and please don't hesitate to ask any further questions! Hopefully, we can be of great help! ;-D


----------



## Purse craze

Hi ladies,

I have been looking for this bag; however have failed miserably.... 

No idea what is it called or whether anywhere has it, if anyone knows of the bag, please share. 

It is a pretty bad photo but the only one i could find...


Thanks heaps!


----------



## alouette

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Al...cid%3Dsrc_BG%2BSale%2BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding

Padlock Bucket bag in bone, $795!!!


----------



## dannnielleeee

I just got this little tidbit from the McQ sale on the Alexander McQueen site!


























It's kind of hard to capture a photo of the true color. It is an EXTREMELY bright pink, and I LOVE it! I always go for black when I choose handbags, but the wallets and accessories are where I go bright bright bright!

I love it so much. I've always loved studs and hardware, so I might just have to go back and get the white and orange version too!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

My first McQueen clutch - the colour is a little brighter than the images show it to be. Totally amazing. I die for it. It's the best.
Have always been obsessed with the knuckleduster clutches but think I want a de manta next...unless I find a totally perfect box...


----------



## soleilbrun

dannnielleeee said:


> I just got this little tidbit from the McQ sale on the Alexander McQueen site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of hard to capture a photo of the true color. It is an EXTREMELY bright pink, and I LOVE it! I always go for black when I choose handbags, but the wallets and accessories are where I go bright bright bright!
> 
> I love it so much. I've always loved studs and hardware, so I might just have to go back and get the white and orange version too!


 
Me thinks I need one of these!


----------



## soleilbrun

s.s. alexandra said:


> My first McQueen clutch - the colour is a little brighter than the images show it to be. Totally amazing. I die for it. It's the best.
> Have always been obsessed with the knuckleduster clutches but think I want a de manta next...unless I find a totally perfect box...


 
Congratulations, it is lovely!


----------



## funster1278

Ohhh quite lovely. I am envious. So beautiful.
Great buy!!!!


----------



## alouette

s.s. alexandra said:


> My first McQueen clutch - the colour is a little brighter than the images show it to be. Totally amazing. I die for it. It's the best.
> Have always been obsessed with the knuckleduster clutches but think I want a de manta next...unless I find a totally perfect box...



That is one of the most breathtaking clutches I've seen.  I wish I lead more of a clutch-worthy life.


----------



## injenue

Hi everyone! So excited to be able to join the mcqueen bag club!!! I've always just purchased jewelery scarves and small goods... This is my first mcqueen bag and i'm loving the funky shape and ocelot is one of my fav prints!!! The De-Manta clutch!!! Thanks for letting me share!!! Here're some pics


----------



## No Cute

injenue said:


> Hi everyone! So excited to be able to join the mcqueen bag club!!! I've always just purchased jewelery scarves and small goods... This is my first mcqueen bag and i'm loving the funky shape and ocelot is one of my fav prints!!! The De-Manta clutch!!! Thanks for letting me share!!! Here're some pics



What a beautiful clutch!  You carry it well!


----------



## lucrezia333

Hi all Alexander McQueen fan, here are my 3 very loved De Manta cluth bags

-Black leather studded (large)
-Snake print
-Distressed gold ( got a mathing wallet too)

Hope you like them as I do, I will show more my other McQueen bags very soon 

Lucrezia333


----------



## lucrezia333

Here are the pictures  sorry


----------



## Kubi

Wow, the Distressed gold one is to die for. Love it.


----------



## lucrezia333

Thank you yes  I love it it is the last bag I've bought, here is another pic


----------



## mx1

hi all! i had been asking about the demanta clutch in the barnacle print previously, and i finally got it a few weeks ago! i was at the bond street store and - to my absolute DELIGHT - it was 40% off!! of course i had to snap it up. one of the last 2 or 3 pieces left. 

here are a couple of pictures i took in the hotel room - haven't taken any modelling pics yet, but as *quackedup* did such a good job with her post i don't think i shall have to! the lighting is a bit odd, but the barnacle print really stood out in the photo so i thought i'd post the pics up anyway.

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Enigma78

Can anyone help ID this bag please?


----------



## soleilbrun

injenue said:


> Hi everyone! So excited to be able to join the mcqueen bag club!!! I've always just purchased jewelery scarves and small goods... This is my first mcqueen bag and i'm loving the funky shape and ocelot is one of my fav prints!!! The De-Manta clutch!!! Thanks for letting me share!!! Here're some pics


 
Congratulations, it's just lovely!


----------



## kelpsong

lil miss cheeky said:


> *its fab looking*
> 
> net-a-porter.com/images/product/15753/xlarge/index.jpg



i love it!!!


----------



## kelpsong

Enigma78 said:


> Can anyone help ID this bag please?



i don't know what it is, but it's beautiful!


----------



## soleilbrun

All point bulletin 

If you are the owner or know someone who is the owner of a glove clutch, could you please post pics. I did a bit of research and found that on sale they were in the $700 range, is this correct? How much did you pay? How much do you think the whipsnake version sold for? I'm eyeing this version and have had it on the brain for sometime now. Any pro and con intel would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

Sorry to spam but my addiction is full throttle! I completely missed this. Where can I find it? Does anyone have it?  If so, please post pics.  Arrgggh! TIA


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi all!  Can someone ID the name of this bag?  Found a super deal and want to be sure it's worth the $$




TIA


----------



## kelpsong

i just ordered a mcqueen satchel off zappos, and when i received it, the bag came without any packaging at all. when i opened the box that it was shipped in, there was another cardboard box inside it, and then the bag inside its duster bag. the bag itself looked a little caved in on the top.

is that right??? it seems really weird to me that to spend money on a luxury brand and only get a bag in a cardboard box. this is my first time buying such a high cost bag, and i'm not sure if that's right, but it feels weird. i went with my sister to buy a prada bag at the prada store and upon purchase they packaged it in a lovely carrier bag with tissues and the works.

here is the bag in question, as it looked on zappos's site. i will post pictures of the actual bag when i get home


----------



## dcblam

kelpsong said:


> i just ordered a mcqueen satchel off zappos, and when i received it, the bag came without any packaging at all. when i opened the box that it was shipped in, there was another cardboard box inside it, and then the bag inside its duster bag. the bag itself looked a little caved in on the top.
> 
> is that right??? it seems really weird to me that to spend money on a luxury brand and only get a bag in a cardboard box. this is my first time buying such a high cost bag, and i'm not sure if that's right, but it feels weird. i went with my sister to buy a prada bag at the prada store and upon purchase they packaged it in a lovely carrier bag with tissues and the works.
> 
> here is the bag in question, as it looked on zappos's site. i will post pictures of the actual bag when i get home



THAT would be Zappos packaging......they really do a very mediocre job at packaging - it's not a reflection of McQueen.  We would love to see a pic of this beauty - congrats!


----------



## kelpsong

dcblam said:


> THAT would be Zappos packaging......they really do a very mediocre job at packaging - it's not a reflection of McQueen.  We would love to see a pic of this beauty - congrats!



here are pictures! the first is how it arrived...the packaging was just underwhelming. the second photo are the closeups of the bag....it looks like it had something resting on top of it for awhile. the third is me wearing it.

i'm still torn about keeping it. thoughts?


----------



## GemsBerry

*Kelpsong*, in my experience that's the best packaging that Zappos can do. But if you are not happy with quality you should contact them, they did an amazing job on replacement for me once, CS was very helpful.



kelpsong said:


> i just ordered a mcqueen satchel off zappos, and when i received it, the bag came without any packaging at all. when i opened the box that it was shipped in, there was another cardboard box inside it, and then the bag inside its duster bag. the bag itself looked a little caved in on the top.
> 
> is that right??? it seems really weird to me that to spend money on a luxury brand and only get a bag in a cardboard box. this is my first time buying such a high cost bag, and i'm not sure if that's right, but it feels weird. i went with my sister to buy a prada bag at the prada store and upon purchase they packaged it in a lovely carrier bag with tissues and the works.
> 
> here is the bag in question, as it looked on zappos's site. i will post pictures of the actual bag when i get home


----------



## alouette

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi all!  Can someone ID the name of this bag?  Found a super deal and want to be sure it's worth the $$
> 
> View attachment 1851862
> 
> 
> TIA



Looks like an ocelot east west padlock tote..


----------



## azureartist

kelpsong said:


> here are pictures! the first is how it arrived...the packaging was just underwhelming. the second photo are the closeups of the bag....it looks like it had something resting on top of it for awhile. the third is me wearing it.
> 
> i'm still torn about keeping it. thoughts?



It looks very nice, but you have to LOVE it...that's all that counts!!! Zappos packaging leaves a lot to be desired...but you do have 1 year, no tax and free shipping both ways. Kinda sorta makes up for it. 
Here's a link I found...looks like similar dipping in at the top. Perhaps it will soften with use. Love the color, BTW!
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Di...m_medium=affiliate&source=shopstyleFBEW-en_US


----------



## serenrose00

lucrezia333 said:
			
		

> Here are the pictures  sorry



Do you know where I can get the snake print one now? I'm a bit late I know!


----------



## Uromastyx

I didnt know theres mcq thread!!! Heres mine~ i used her during my graduation party~ received many compliments on it. Not many knew de manta, my older brother thought it was a balenciaga knock off hahahaha. Till these days, i still use it during big events, turning heads n getting all kinds of compliments


----------



## 318Platinum

Uromastyx said:
			
		

> I didnt know theres mcq thread!!! Heres mine~ i used her during my graduation party~ received many compliments on it. Not many knew de manta, my older brother thought it was a balenciaga knock off hahahaha. Till these days, i still use it during big events, turning heads n getting all kinds of compliments



OMG!! This is lovely! I passed on this, along with others, regretfully. This is absolutely stunning! Thanks for sharing! Also, there is an "All things Alexander McQueen" thread that you can post your new, old and outfit pics that are McQueen! ;-D Thanks for sharing this lovely piece!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

alouette said:


> That is one of the most breathtaking clutches I've seen.  I wish I lead more of a clutch-worthy life.



Thank you! But seriously, me too...my life is so not as clutch-worthy as this makes it look.


----------



## Barbie24

I love Alexander McQueens clutches


----------



## BklynBabe

Hi everyone,

I am very new to this forum, and since it is Halloween soon, I would like to add a few photos of my Mc Queen Skull Clutch. 

My taste is usually quite "classic" so I surprised myself when I fell in love with this little fellow and all the fringe.

The fringe curls around the purse when it is stored in its duster, but upon wearing for a short time it hangs straight. The leather is super quality, really soft and supple. The work on this bag is beautiful!












Later when I can start a thread I will share my new Heroine bag. I'd love to know what you all think of it.

Enjoy and have a great Sunday!


----------



## FIMD

Was there ever Britannia skull clutch black with Swarovski?
I know only for red/bordo, white & true flag colors (red-blue-white) but black one pops up on ebay every now and than. Please help!


----------



## BklynBabe

FIMD said:


> Was there ever Britannia skull clutch black with Swarovski?
> I know only for red/bordo, white & true flag colors (red-blue-white) but black one pops up on ebay every now and than. Please help!



I _think_ there was. They made an awful lot of variations on that bag. Some are exclusive to certain sellers; you cannot go by the AMQ website alone, unfortunately.

IMHO we really NEED A SKULL CLUTCH THREAD here. I think I will start one!

There are so many of them and it is hard to keep up.

b*b


----------



## Love Of My Life

Do love these McQueen bags


----------



## Monicagd

Tempted?


----------



## Monicagd

I love this one too...


----------



## Monicagd

Did I mention that it is a silver hardware, not the usual gold...


----------



## FIMD

BklynBabe said:


> I _think_ there was. They made an awful lot of variations on that bag. Some are exclusive to certain sellers; you cannot go by the AMQ website alone, unfortunately.
> 
> IMHO we really NEED A SKULL CLUTCH THREAD here. I think I will start one!
> 
> There are so many of them and it is hard to keep up.
> 
> b*b



Thanks b*b ! I've never seen anyone with genuine one in black and I LOVE it so next time I find it in trusted shop I'll go for it!


----------



## FIMD

Monicagd said:


> I love this one too...



Perfect one! Make me want white one too! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Monicagd

Thank you - but I was just taking a pic 


FIMD said:


> Perfect one! Make me want white one too! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## PollyGal

My new McQ wallet - loving the shine!!


----------



## BklynBabe

Oh my that hotpink snakeskin one is the one I have my eye on this month, saving up for it. It will be my third. (I have the Britannia clutch too as well as the fringed one)

 I love it. The crystal stone on the top is so sparkly, and the skin is gorgeous. 

We really NEED a Skull Clutch/Knuckleduster thread now that we have a few more fans of these purses here. 


b*b


----------



## BklynBabe

Cool wallet! And hmmm... the razor might come in handy someday LOL

b*b


----------



## Helensomners

Hey guys, I'm a newvbie to purse forums and have to stand a couple more days to be able to use the authentication forum. In desperacy I've decided to cheat a little bit!  

I'm a huge fan of Alex McQ flapper satchel. I already own a couple and just spotted one in tiger print. Just not sure whether there ever was one in tiger print for this model... Really hoping it is genuine so I can snatch it without a worry!


----------



## Elliespurse

Helensomners said:


> Hey guys, I'm a newvbie to purse forums and have to stand a couple more days to be able to use the authentication forum. In desperacy I've decided to cheat a little bit!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Alex McQ flapper satchel. I already own a couple and just spotted one in tiger print. Just not sure whether there ever was one in tiger print for this model... Really hoping it is genuine so I can snatch it without a worry!
> 
> View attachment 1935841



Hello and welcome!

We have a dedicated thread for authenticity questions in the general Authenticate This section: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-alexander-mcqueen-211963.html

Thanks


----------



## justonemore

I'm hoping to grab a Heroine on sale, anyone had any luck?
Would love to see new purchases!


----------



## nidvicious

justonemore said:


> I'm hoping to grab a Heroine on sale, anyone had any luck?
> Would love to see new purchases!


Nordstrom currently has the smaller one in brown on sale. I think they had a few other colors that went on sale too. Did you check with McQueen? They probably put seasonal colors on sale as well.


----------



## justonemore

nidvicious said:


> Nordstrom currently has the smaller one in brown on sale. I think they had a few other colors that went on sale too. Did you check with McQueen? They probably put seasonal colors on sale as well.



Thanks for the suggestions, just checked the mcqueen site - suede in both sizes available.


----------



## justonemore

some great deals just posted on this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/when-is-saks-sale-751706-56.html#post23450758


----------



## legaldiva

I just snagged a Demanta clutch in pink petal print satin from Saks in NYC.  I believe there are some left at hte sale price of $315.

I can't wait to get mine!!!!  I love my McQ bags more every time I use them.


----------



## TinyRN

I don't know much about McQ bags but a few years ago I got a Alexander McQueen Red & Gold Gibbons Print De Manta Clutch as a birthday gift from a friend that did an internship there. I've never used it and still have the box it came in. I'm not sure where I should sell it and how much I should be asking for. I read somewhere that it might be one of the last items that he designed himself and I saw it posted at http://www.chiclittledevil.com/productimage.php?product_id=4364 for over 1000 but the site doesn't look too reliable.. I know the original price was around 600-700.   Any advice?


ETA: Reminder about selling/buying/trading is not permitted


----------



## vhdos

I purchased my first McQueen Skull Clutch a few months ago and I've already added to my collection.  Here they are - I'm officially obsessed!


----------



## brainstorm

vhdos said:


> I purchased my first McQueen Skull Clutch a few months ago and I've already added to my collection.  Here they are - I'm officially obsessed!
> View attachment 2007926



Lovely! Especially the burnt orange one!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks!  It's actually a bright, lipstick red


----------



## GemsBerry

Love both, lucky you!



vhdos said:


> I purchased my first McQueen Skull Clutch a few months ago and I've already added to my collection.  Here they are - I'm officially obsessed!
> View attachment 2007926


----------



## irene83

vhdos said:


> I purchased my first McQueen Skull Clutch a few months ago and I've already added to my collection.  Here they are - I'm officially obsessed!
> View attachment 2007926



They are both beautiful. I've been admiring them for years...and finally purchased my first clutch in green. I'm waiting for it to arrive. I'll reveal when it gets here


----------



## irene83

irene83 said:


> They are both beautiful. I've been admiring them for years...and finally purchased my first clutch in green. I'm waiting for it to arrive. I'll reveal when it gets here



Here's my very small McQueen collection. I just added the clutch a few days ago. Loving it so far! (Sorry about the bad photo quality. It's my old iPhone.. )


----------



## singleladies

chloehandbags said:


> I thought that maybe there should be a thread for members to discuss and post pics of their Alexander McQueen bags - whether they are a variation of the Novak, or other styles.
> 
> Also, we could discuss and post pics of AM bags we are thinking of getting/would like to get.
> 
> A few hours ago, I finally succumbed and bought the black fish scale Mini Novak with Dragon (or Wyrm) Clasp:
> 
> net-a-porter.com/images/product/15753/xlarge/index.jpg
> I hope I like it as much IRL as I do on-line!


OMG gorgeous


----------



## singleladies

That is very cool


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I have never really paid much attention to Alexander McQueen until about a month ago, when I stumbled upon their jewelry on Outnet. Fiancee and I are in Beijing on business and stopped by the CL boutique (this is a whole another story  ) the Alexander McQueen store was across the walkway. My dear partner in crime insisted I buy this bag, his argument "red is your color and its the perfect size"...see why I love this man?! ... as we were checking out I fell in love with the iconic scarf and ended up getting them as well.


----------



## irene83

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I have never really paid much attention to Alexander McQueen until about a month ago, when I stumbled upon their jewelry on Outnet. Fiancee and I are in Beijing on business and stopped by the CL boutique (this is a whole another story  ) the Alexander McQueen store was across the walkway. My dear partner in crime insisted I buy this bag, his argument "red is your color and its the perfect size"...see why I love this man?! ... as we were checking out I fell in love with the iconic scarf and ended up getting them as well.


beautiful red!


----------



## soleilbrun

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I have never really paid much attention to Alexander McQueen until about a month ago, when I stumbled upon their jewelry on Outnet. Fiancee and I are in Beijing on business and stopped by the CL boutique (this is a whole another story  ) the Alexander McQueen store was across the walkway. My dear partner in crime insisted I buy this bag, his argument "red is your color and its the perfect size"...see why I love this man?! ... as we were checking out I fell in love with the iconic scarf and ended up getting them as well.



Congratulations, they are both beautiful. What dis he talk you into getting at the CL boutique?


----------



## that_claudz

First time poster to this thread! Hi! 

Was just wondering if anyone can tell me the rough cos of the De Manta Tote? 

I'm looking at one on the NAP website and just wanted to know if that was the best price! 

Thanks!


----------



## irene83

that_claudz said:
			
		

> First time poster to this thread! Hi!
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone can tell me the rough cos of the De Manta Tote?
> 
> I'm looking at one on the NAP website and just wanted to know if that was the best price!
> 
> Thanks!



I believe the prices widely vary depending on the material and design. Why not look it up directly on the Mcqueen website?


----------



## that_claudz

irene83 said:


> I believe the prices widely vary depending on the material and design. Why not look it up directly on the Mcqueen website?



Thanks for that. I did but the plain one I was looking at is no longer listed on the McQueen website.


----------



## GemsBerry

My new folk small tote and loafers, snatched both on sales


----------



## axez

Ladies. thoughts on this too plain for the $$ in black? i was just debating vs. MJ bag on this. but this looks pretty great in person. just not sure i can justify it for the $$$ thanks!!! 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Al...26Ntt%3Dmcqueen%2Bbag%2B%26_requestid%3D19121


----------



## irene83

axez said:
			
		

> Ladies. thoughts on this too plain for the $$ in black? i was just debating vs. MJ bag on this. but this looks pretty great in person. just not sure i can justify it for the $$$ thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Alexander-McQueen-New-Skull-Padlock-Zip-Around-Tote-Bag-Yellow-mcqueen-bag-/prod81460133___/?eItemId=prod81460133&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dmcqueen%252Bbag%252B%2526_requestid%253D19121



I'm not particularly thrilled about the bag. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful bag but it doesn't feel like a McQueen bag. I usually expect to see beautiful geometric shapes, stunning prints or design, genius creativity...etc etc. You know, because it's McQueen, not just a regular expensive bag. I'm not sure if this particular bag  has that iconic McQueen quality.. Good luck on your search!


----------



## axez

Very valid! thank you for your input. 
Lately i cannot find anything that is both understated and original :/ I am also limited because I just do not wear top handles...


----------



## soleilbrun

GemsBerry said:


> My new folk small tote and loafers, snatched both on sales



Congratulations!!


----------



## bwarf

Seriously kicking myself that I didn't buy the demanta union jack clutch when I saw it last month.  Does anyone know of anywhere it's still in stock?  I found it on one website with a ridiculous markup and will not spend that much especially when it was on sale for around $250.


----------



## SSq8

Hi guys,

I'm seriously dying for the Alexander McQueen Scuba python de manta clutch.
I have been searching for it everywhere and can't find it anywhere.
Please let me know if you have any idea where I can get one or if anyone is willing to sell theirs! 
Any help would be very highly appreciated!
Many thanks!
Sarah


----------



## SSq8

Hi guys
I'm seriously dying for the Alexander McQueen Scuba python de manta clutch.
I have been searching for it everywhere and can't find it anywhere.
Please let me know if you have any idea where I can get one or if anyone is willing to sell theirs! 
Any help would be very highly appreciated!
Many thanks!
Sarah


----------



## BONYTT

GemsBerry said:


> My new folk small tote and loafers, snatched both on sales



thats really an awesome steal!


----------



## LadyCupid

Hope this is the right thread to post inventory. 

Hello,

 New Alexander McQueen handbags. If you're interested in any of these pieces or need help locating any other piece, please don't hesitate to contact me anytime at: HectorAtSaks5thAve@Gmail.Com . Please let me know how I can help.
> 
By Hector At Saks Fith Avenue,Santa Barbara
HectorAtSaks5thAve@Gmail.Com
> 
> 
> ALEXANDER MCQUEEN HANDBAGS
> 
> 
> 


>
> Britania Skull clutch $1895
>
>
> Center Chain Skull clutch $1495
>
>
> Cobra Classic Skull clutch $1995
>
>
> Diamond Brit Skull clutch $2295
>
>
> Metal Square Classic clutch $1875
>
>
> Python Apple/Bird clutch $3095
>
> Satin Embroidered Bird clutch $2845
>
>
> Stud Leather Knuckle clutch $2325
>
>
> Whips Snake Classic clutch $1780
>
>
> Whips Snake Knuckle clutch $2295
>
>
>
> Britania Skull clutch $1895
>
>
>
> Thank you-
> By Hector at Saks Fifth Avenue Santa Barbara
HectorAtSaks5thAve@Gmail.Com


----------



## GemsBerry

Thank you, took me a lot of efforts and returns to get these two (the first bag from Saks Miami was damaged/used, returned it and luckily located another one on Forward which is perfect). then came the loafers from Ssense. Can't wait for warmer weather to wear them



BONYTT said:


> thats really an awesome steal!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations, they are both beautiful. What dis he talk you into getting at the CL boutique?



He talked me into getting the Pigalle 120 in black patent. I was not going to buy them as the pitch was quiet steep. I could walk, but was taking calculated steps. My DF argued "You have been looking for these for 3 years in your size, you have to get them" and took them straight to check out...LOL


----------



## aa12

is $842.99 for a clutch -Alexander McQueen Classic Skull w/ Strap a good deal?


----------



## aa12

what do you guys think of this bag?http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexa...d%3D135265&eItemId=prod155810202&cmCat=search


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Can anyone ID this clutch?


----------



## 318Platinum

gottaluvmybags said:


> Can anyone ID this clutch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122320
> View attachment 2122321
> View attachment 2122322
> View attachment 2122323



This clutch is by Alexander Wang.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

318Platinum said:


> This clutch is by Alexander Wang.



Thanks a bunch  Any idea of name/season?


----------



## cinaminbabee

My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum


----------



## Dressyup

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum



I think you should try and contact them. Once I left my cellphone on the plane and they were nice enough to ship the cellphone back to my house. I don't know what they do with confiscated stuff, but never hurts to ask. Good luck


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Hi, anyone know if there a mcqueen french wallet? Thanks!


----------



## cinaminbabee

Dressyup said:


> I think you should try and contact them. Once I left my cellphone on the plane and they were nice enough to ship the cellphone back to my house. I don't know what they do with confiscated stuff, but never hurts to ask. Good luck


I did :*( no body answers their emails or their phones - I didnt leave it there, they confiscated it saying that it is considered a weapon and cannot be travelled with - they were ready to throw it in the bin but I convinced them to keep it in lost and found - they say that you cannot travel with alexander mcqueen handbags  its a crime apparently


----------



## amqfan

icechick said:


> That is one gorgeous bag    I'm sure you're gonna love it.  I have the red Novak and it kind of surprised me how much it goes with.  Now I'm lusting over the small olive one, it's funny, I was just looking at it at NAP 5 minutes ago.


I agree it is a wonderful bag! Hard to find!


----------



## MrChildren

I'm a newbie to this forum and just recently fell in love with Alexander McQueen black folk medium tote.  Wonder if anyone has opinion on that one?http://www.allhandbagfashion.com/wp...lexander-McQueen-black-folk-medium-tote-1.jpg


----------



## miriel

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum



I'm sorry to hear that!

My knuckle duster came with a note warning about travelling with it thru airports.  I didn't notice if my regular skull clutch had the same warning note.


----------



## apk

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum


I'm so sorry this happened. Did you keep it in your carry on or check in? Hope you get it back.


----------



## minh

oh my, I've been dreaming about alexander mcqueen box bags forever and finally I ordered one - from theoutnet, with 55% off: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/314395. can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## hermesugo

Hi ladies, I am thinking about purchasing the Union Jack clutch ( red,blue and white) has anyone seen it in person, what's it like, what is the leather like? Is it worth it? Also, are his clutches made in Italy or UK? Thank you, any info would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Fanofhandbags

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi all!  Can someone ID the name of this bag?  Found a super deal and want to be sure it's worth the $$
> 
> View attachment 1851862
> 
> 
> TIA


I love your alexander mcqueen ocelot handbag and have been looking everywhere for it. Please let me know if you know where I can buy one. 

Thank you..


----------



## hermesugo

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum



Oh my word! I cannot believe this, have you been able to get it back? That is insane! did you hand carry it?


----------



## ferrip

Wow! Love everyone's postings! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## Azoozoo

Does anyone own the Alexander McQueen DeManta Faithful Python leather clutch from 2010? 

If so, please post real life pictures of them. The only pics on the web are are the catalog/stock photos like the one below.







Clutch1.jpg


----------



## 318Platinum

Azoozoo said:


> Does anyone own the Alexander McQueen DeManta Faithful Python leather clutch from 2010?
> 
> If so, please post real life pictures of them. The only pics on the web are are the catalog/stock photos like the one below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clutch1.jpg



I second this request!! I wanted it SO BAD, but waited too late to get it.


----------



## loves

So happy with my first McQueen! Finally I can post here! I love the look and wanted the knuckleduster clutches but I think this one is better for the older me


----------



## GemsBerry

loves said:


> So happy with my first McQueen! Finally I can post here! I love the look and wanted the knuckleduster clutches but I think this one is better for the older me


 
This is piece of Art! Congrats!!


----------



## loves

GemsBerry said:


> This is piece of Art! Congrats!!



thank you! i'm very happy atm


----------



## Love Of My Life

loves said:


> So happy with my first McQueen! Finally I can post here! I love the l
> 
> ook and ...
> 
> 
> I saw this bag yesterday at BG.. awesome & enjoy!!!


----------



## MinaMinette

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum


I'm so sorry this happened to you. I buy a lot of Alexander McQueen jewelry and own a knuckleduster ring.  They stopped making them because they're considered weapons.  I was told that by a woman working at one of their boutiques. I adore those clutches too. Best of luck...


----------



## Love Of My Life

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum


 

    That's terrible!

    Are you having any luck getting it back...

    I'd try contacting the consulate if you haven't already...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum



Oh my gosh I am so sorry! It's getting really ridiculous when they consider your clutch a weapon! Were you traveling in the US or internationally? I hope you can get it back.


----------



## PBinsider

loves said:


> So happy with my first McQueen! Finally I can post here! I love the look and wanted the knuckleduster clutches but I think this one is better for the older me



I LOVE THIS! Sorry for yelling. Congratulations, this is beautiful.


----------



## loves

PBinsider said:


> I LOVE THIS! Sorry for yelling. Congratulations, this is beautiful.



thank you  i am still over the moon over this


----------



## Heart Star

I have a reveal...my first AM purchase!


----------



## MinaMinette

Heart Star said:


> I have a reveal...my first AM purchase!



How perfect!  I love the color.


----------



## loves

Heart Star said:


> I have a reveal...my first AM purchase!



Love it! Congrats


----------



## Heart Star

MinaMinette said:


> How perfect!  I love the color.





loves said:


> Love it! Congrats



Thank you so much! I love it too


----------



## QuelleFromage

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum



This is terrible but very common - unfortunately you will never get through security with a knuckleduster, and even in your luggage it can be considered a weapon. With the skull clutches it is a calculated risk, too. Same with Hermès CDCs - I take mine off before security and put it away in my bag, and even so have been asked about it.

So sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Kitty S.

cinaminbabee said:


> My alexander mcqueen clutch got taken from me in paris airport  they said it was a weapon! The top skull was considered lethal,  I am still trying to find out how to get it back - this is the reason I am sad as I see all the lovely bags on the forum



I just bought my first Alexander McQueen knuckle clutch at the Saks sale @55% off plus 10% in store. So excited about it till I read this! Omg! Have you gotten it back yet? I hope you are reunited with your clutch!


----------



## Manolos21

I got my first Alexander McQueen Box Clutch - it's snakeskin, and I got it for 60% off at Nordstrom.


----------



## LePetit

Beautiful! I am new to this forum and I'm wondering how often they discount Alexander MQueen? 
Thanks


----------



## GemsBerry

LePetit said:


> Beautiful! I am new to this forum and I'm wondering how often they discount Alexander MQueen?
> Thanks


 
Hi and welcome to forum! McQueen goes on sale pretty much every season in major retailers and their own site. There's still plenty of deals on Ssense, Neiman Marcus, Zappos Couture etc.


----------



## LePetit

GemsBerry said:


> Hi and welcome to forum! McQueen goes on sale pretty much every season in major retailers and their own site. There's still plenty of deals on Ssense, Neiman Marcus, Zappos Couture etc.



Hi GemsBerry! Thank you for responding to me!  I appreciate it.  Do you own any MQueen bags/clutches?


----------



## GemsBerry

LePetit said:


> Hi GemsBerry! Thank you for responding to me!  I appreciate it.  Do you own any MQueen bags/clutches?


 
NP I have 5 bags (2 folk totes and 3 novaks) and one pair of loafers, got deals on all of them. Some came from Yoox, some from Ssense, one from Forwawardforward, one was preloved from Ruelala event. I don't really use clutches but I love the way they look


----------



## LePetit

GemsBerry said:


> NP I have 5 bags (2 folk totes and 3 novaks) and one pair of loafers, got deals on all of them. Some came from Yoox, some from Ssense, one from Forwawardforward, one was preloved from Ruelala event. I don't really use clutches but I love the way they look



Wow that sounds nice. Please let me know if and when you post pics. Thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

LePetit said:


> Wow that sounds nice. Please let me know if and when you post pics. Thanks!


 
Here's mine few pages ago http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/alexander-mcqueen-bag-thread-59502-68.html
if you scroll back this shread there are tons of gorgeous bags, clutches and scarves!


----------



## LePetit

irene83 said:


> I'm not particularly thrilled about the bag. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful bag but it doesn't feel like a McQueen bag. I usually expect to see beautiful geometric shapes, stunning prints or design, genius creativity...etc etc. You know, because it's McQueen, not just a regular expensive bag. I'm not sure if this particular bag  has that iconic McQueen quality.. Good luck on your search!



Hi I know you posted this comment back in January but I just have to say that I completely agree.  Ever since his death I feel as though his bags are not truly Alexander MQueen... It's very sad and such a loss for society.


----------



## LePetit

LePetit said:


> Hi I know you posted this comment back in January but I just have to say that I completely agree.  Ever since his death I feel as though his bags are not truly Alexander MQueen... It's very sad and such a loss for society.



*McQueen


----------



## LePetit

GemsBerry said:


> My new folk small tote and loafers, snatched both on sales



Wow these items are lovely! Congratulations.  I only have the gold skull aviators and the black/scarf.  I wish I could get my hands on one of his faberge egg purses but that would never happen.


----------



## LePetit

GemsBerry said:


> Here's mine few pages ago http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/alexander-mcqueen-bag-thread-59502-68.html
> if you scroll back this shread there are tons of gorgeous bags, clutches and scarves!



Did you or anyone on this forum see his Savage Beauty display in NY?


----------



## lauren_t

Does anyone know if McQueen are still manufacturing the demanta tote? Tried to email CS a couple of times about this and never had a reply!


----------



## missmoimoi

I was admiring this ruby red bag today.  It's nice luscious leather and just a gorgeous shade of red.  I was happy to find it wasn't over $2k   It's $1545 CAD same as in USD.   SSense boutique has the black version on sale for 30% off how tempting!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexa...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159840050&cmCat=product


----------



## aizecarla

missmoimoi said:


> I was admiring this ruby red bag today.  It's nice luscious leather and just a gorgeous shade of red.  I was happy to find it wasn't over $2k   It's $1545 CAD same as in USD.   SSense boutique has the black version on sale for 30% off how tempting!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexa...ements%3D&eItemId=prod159840050&cmCat=product
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259670



Extra 20% off till tonight. So it's 50% off!


----------



## hanana

I just bought my first McQueen piece, a black satin apple and bird knuckle clutch.  The sales associate said it was a rare piece, only 10 made.  Is this true? Also, will I have trouble at the LAX airport if I try to put it in my carry on luggage?  So scared to put it in my check in luggage.  Thank you!


----------



## jayne01

Hi everyone! Could I get some honest opinions on this bag I just received please? It's the new studded padlock shopper tote, and it really is gorgeous in person. I was surprised at how smooth and silky the leather, I guess I thought it would be stiff like some of the other McQueen totes I've seen IRL. My only issue is...does it seem too "inspired by"? (Like by the Valentino Rockstud, etc...) Any thoughts/opinions are greatly appreciated! (I'm trying to decide if I should keep it or maybe buy a black Nightingale instead...)


----------



## GemsBerry

jayne01 said:


> Hi everyone! Could I get some honest opinions on this bag I just received please? It's the new studded padlock shopper tote, and it really is gorgeous in person. I was surprised at how smooth and silky the leather, I guess I thought it would be stiff like some of the other McQueen totes I've seen IRL. My only issue is...does it seem too "inspired by"? (Like by the Valentino Rockstud, etc...) Any thoughts/opinions are greatly appreciated! (I'm trying to decide if I should keep it or maybe buy a black Nightingale instead...)



I love this bag, I wouldn't say it's inspired by Valentino, last season many designers introduced studded versions of their classic bags (like Chloe Paraty). I was not a big fan of simple version of this McQueen bag (too plain for me, I love folk whipstiched totes), but with studs it has what's been missing. Looks edgy and not too busy like some Valentino bags.


----------



## jayne01

GemsBerry said:


> I love this bag, I wouldn't say it's inspired by Valentino, last season many designers introduced studded versions of their classic bags (like Chloe Paraty). I was not a big fan of simple version of this McQueen bag (too plain for me, I love folk whipstiched totes), but with studs it has what's been missing. Looks edgy and not too busy like some Valentino bags.


 
Thank you!! I love studs on bags so I always feel like I should like the rockstud bags, but then every time I try one on they don't feel edgy to me...I think this bag definitely has more of the look I'm after...


----------



## joiekimochi

Does anybody own the McQueen card holder? How many cards can it hold comfortably?


----------



## LePetit

joiekimochi said:


> Does anybody own the McQueen card holder? How many cards can it hold comfortably?



Hi.  I just bought the red card holder from the LA melrose location.  I currently hold my ID, credit card and debit card in it.  I don't want to put much more because the leather is so soft and I don't want to cause any outlines of my cards to be imprinted into the leather.. If that makes sense..I've attached some photos to show you what it looks like.  The top view of the card holder,  I've put in 6 cards total and I would say they fit comfortably..


----------



## MinaMinette

Thank you for the pics. Great find. I never thought of buying it but now I know it's going to be on my list!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The card holder is fun...


----------



## LePetit

MinaMinette said:


> Thank you for the pics. Great find. I never thought of buying it but now I know it's going to be on my list!



You're welcome.  I love it.  The one thing my SA told me though, is that some men use it in their back pocket and when they sit down the skull eventually pops off.


----------



## dangerouscurves

jayne01 said:


> Hi everyone! Could I get some honest opinions on this bag I just received please? It's the new studded padlock shopper tote, and it really is gorgeous in person. I was surprised at how smooth and silky the leather, I guess I thought it would be stiff like some of the other McQueen totes I've seen IRL. My only issue is...does it seem too "inspired by"? (Like by the Valentino Rockstud, etc...) Any thoughts/opinions are greatly appreciated! (I'm trying to decide if I should keep it or maybe buy a black Nightingale instead...)



I looove this!!! Do they also make a satchel in the same line?


----------



## Picard

My last new Baby. Totaly un love with the silk (impossible to perceive in photo)


----------



## Jackson4216

The one that got away was a plaid Novak with Celtic designs tooled into the leather from the Widows of Culloden collection.  Out of every bag I've sold...I regret this one


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Picard said:


> My last new Baby. Totaly un love with the silk (impossible to perceive in photo)
> 
> View attachment 2319422



Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## jayne01

dangerouscurves said:


> I looove this!!! Do they also make a satchel in the same line?


 
Hi, yes, they do make a satchel!  Here it is: 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexa...ements%3D&eItemId=prod161660141&cmCat=product

Sad story about my shopper tote...I sent it back b/c it just didn't sit right when I put it on my shoulder (the wide bottom of the bag hit at an awkward spot under my arm) and was going to order the same studded bag but in another style Neimans had that was a flatter shaped tote...I stuck mine in the mail and then went to order the other one and it was all sold out! And now I can't find it anywhere...boo.


----------



## Picard

s.s. alexandra said:


> Amazing! Congrats!


thank you!!!


----------



## BklynBabe

Picard said:


> My last new Baby. Totaly un love with the silk (impossible to perceive in photo)
> 
> View attachment 2319422



It's TDF. I have seen it and I can attest to the rich color and beautiful softness of the silk. It's gorgeous. I liked the entire GLORY collection.

b*b


----------



## BklynBabe

jayne01 said:


> Hi, yes, they do make a satchel!  Here it is:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alexa...ements%3D&eItemId=prod161660141&cmCat=product
> 
> Sad story about my shopper tote...I sent it back b/c it just didn't sit right when I put it on my shoulder (the wide bottom of the bag hit at an awkward spot under my arm) and was going to order the same studded bag but in another style Neimans had that was a flatter shaped tote...I stuck mine in the mail and then went to order the other one and it was all sold out! And now I can't find it anywhere...boo.



 There are not a lot of them around and they do indeed sell out in certain colors or patterns.  

Suggest you call NM or Saks. They can locate what you want in-store. Also have you considered trying some of the UK department store websites such as Harrods or Harvey Nick's, if you do not mind the trouble, or Net A Porter or even (yes!) Zappos.

While I love McQueen, you may want to look at the similar bags by Valentino. The leather and workmanship are teriffic. I would say the AMQ styling is a little more "downtown" casual, though, and the Valentino more polished.

hope this helps,
b*b


----------



## Picard

BklynBabe said:


> It's TDF. I have seen it and I can attest to the rich color and beautiful softness of the silk. It's gorgeous. I liked the entire GLORY collection.
> 
> b*b



Yes!! &#128525;


----------



## Picard

s.s. alexandra said:


> Amazing! Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## LePetit

this is my Bleeding Stained Glass from the Melrose store in Los Angeles.  I also have flats from a previous season I posted a picture of.  These shoes feel like butter on my feet.


----------



## Picard

Le petit! I love your bag Hahaha 

Mine in action &#128513;


----------



## LePetit

Picard said:


> Le petit! I love your bag Hahaha
> 
> Mine in action &#128513;
> View attachment 2338693



Lookin good!


----------



## miriel

Here are my Alexander McQueen clutches.    The taupe Demanta is my oldest one and gets used the most.   I get compliments every single time I've used the studded Britannia skull clutch and the knuckleduster.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^nice


----------



## Picard

Miriel, they are incredible! Really nice all of them! Thank you for The photos, The details are fantastic


----------



## miriel

Picard said:


> Miriel, they are incredible! Really nice all of them! Thank you for The photos, The details are fantastic





hotshot said:


> ^nice



Thank you!   I want a knuckleduster with silver hardware next.


----------



## uadjit

<-- This isn't a bag but I LOVE my little Alexander McQueen skeleton keychain. I made him my avatar for Halloween. I actually saw him first on TPF's "Want it Wednesday"


----------



## LePetit

uadjit said:


> <-- This isn't a bag but I LOVE my little Alexander McQueen skeleton keychain. I made him my avatar for Halloween. I actually saw him first on TPF's "Want it Wednesday"



That is so cute.  How long ago did you buy him?


----------



## uadjit

LePetit said:


> That is so cute.  How long ago did you buy him?



I bought him quite a while ago in late July. But he's still available from matches fashion (that's who I bought it from):

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/158016


----------



## LePetit

uadjit said:


> I bought him quite a while ago in late July. But he's still available from matches fashion (that's who I bought it from):
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/158016



Awesome thanks for the link


----------



## uadjit

LePetit said:


> Awesome thanks for the link



You're welcome.


----------



## soleilbrun

hanana said:


> I just bought my first McQueen piece, a black satin apple and bird knuckle clutch. The sales associate said it was a rare piece, only 10 made. Is this true? Also, will I have trouble at the LAX airport if I try to put it in my carry on luggage? So scared to put it in my check in luggage. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276394


 
I can't recall which thread but someone did have hers confiscated at the airport. A true nightmare! It was this thread.


----------



## hanana

soleilbrun said:


> I can't recall which thread but someone did have hers confiscated at the airport. A true nightmare! It was this thread.


I ended up shipping it!  Didn't want to risk losing it.


----------



## soleilbrun

Is there anyone here who has the blk studded glove clutch! IF so, could you post some pics? I found one and need to try and authenticate. TIA!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello All,
I really need the help of all AMQ lovers and enthusiasts. I purchased a studded glove clutch and I feel it is fake. I have identified inconsistencies with images of the clutch from reputable sites. I am posting the pic from the purseblog and what I received. Do you know if this clutch came in several versions with different hardware? Let me know if you can identify anything that is off or if it looks legit to you. Here is a link to more pics. http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/AMQ%20glove%20clutch/fake%20AMQ%20glove%20clutch

TIA


----------



## dcblam

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> I really need the help of all AMQ lovers and enthusiasts. I purchased a studded glove clutch and I feel it is fake. I have identified inconsistencies with images of the clutch from reputable sites. I am posting the pic from the purseblog and what I received. Do you know if this clutch came in several versions with different hardware? Let me know if you can identify anything that is off or if it looks legit to you. Here is a link to more pics. http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/AMQ%20glove%20clutch/fake%20AMQ%20glove%20clutch
> 
> TIA



I am NOT an expert, but I have never seen this clutch with studs.  The overall look is "off" : the leather and design elements don't ring authentic to me.  Hope someone with the clutch chimes in...


----------



## Tikocookie

I just got this awesome tote from Alexander McQueen. The color is awesome and it can fit so many of my things, perfect for work/travel and day to day things. 

It is a bit soft structure which is great for me since I don't have to worry about keeping the form.

The color is what I love! It can go for all season!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Alexand...d%3D162360&eItemId=prod157970426&cmCat=search


----------



## CoachCruiser

Why doesn't this designer have its own separate forum? it should. While I don't own any, I love Alexander McQueen. Sorry, just had to interject. (Gorgeous bags, people!)


----------



## ferrip

CoachCruiser said:


> Why doesn't this designer have its own separate forum? *it should.* While I don't own any, I love Alexander McQueen. Sorry, just had to interject. (Gorgeous bags, people!)



+1! 

Actually - PLUS TEN!!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

dcblam said:


> I am NOT an expert, but I have never seen this clutch with studs. The overall look is "off" : the leather and design elements don't ring authentic to me. Hope someone with the clutch chimes in...


 
Thanks for taking the time to respond. The forst pic is authentic from a blog about it here. The second is "my" sorry wanna be. Many things look off to me and happy to hear you can spot differences also.


----------



## soleilbrun

Tikocookie said:


> View attachment 2382173
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382174
> 
> 
> I just got this awesome tote from Alexander McQueen. The color is awesome and it can fit so many of my things, perfect for work/travel and day to day things.
> 
> It is a bit soft structure which is great for me since I don't have to worry about keeping the form.
> 
> The color is what I love! It can go for all season!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Alexand...d%3D162360&eItemId=prod157970426&cmCat=search


 
This is such a lovely color. Congrats!


----------



## Picard

Wooow lovely blue!


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> I really need the help of all AMQ lovers and enthusiasts. I purchased a studded glove clutch and I feel it is fake. I have identified inconsistencies with images of the clutch from reputable sites. I am posting the pic from the purseblog and what I received. Do you know if this clutch came in several versions with different hardware? Let me know if you can identify anything that is off or if it looks legit to you. Here is a link to more pics. http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/AMQ glove clutch/fake AMQ glove clutch
> 
> TIA


 
Hello all,

A quick update. the clutch was deemed fake by authenticate4U. I'm not crazy! Now I'm off to give the site hell and get my  money back. Thanks to everyone who tried to help


----------



## sandc

Does anyone have this small padlock tote? Wondering how it wears and if you love it.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1919593740&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001


----------



## LePetit

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A quick update. the clutch was deemed fake by authenticate4U. I'm not crazy! Now I'm off to give the site hell and get my  money back. Thanks to everyone who tried to help



The dust bag def looks funky and differs from the ones I have at home.


----------



## dcblam

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> 
> A quick update. the clutch was deemed fake by authenticate4U. I'm not crazy! Now I'm off to give the site hell and get my  money back. Thanks to everyone who tried to help



Thanks for the update and we all wish you luck in getting your $$ back - BE FIERCE!


----------



## soleilbrun

dcblam said:


> Thanks for the update and we all wish you luck in getting your $$ back - BE FIERCE!


 
I posted in another thread the late words of my cousin "They goin' down"


----------



## Alex575

soleilbrun said:


> I posted in another thread the late words of my cousin "They goin' down"




It's terrible what happened to you! I hope they give you a prompt refund! Keep us posted. BTW, did you buy it online or in a physical store?


----------



## soleilbrun

Alex575 said:


> It's terrible what happened to you! I hope they give you a prompt refund! Keep us posted. BTW, did you buy it online or in a physical store?


 
I purchased it online on vestiare collective. So far they have not responded to my emails. I think I will try to get my refund via paypal since  they are unresponsive and have bad my money for too long now.


----------



## Alex575

soleilbrun said:


> I purchased it online on vestiare collective. So far they have not responded to my emails. I think I will try to get my refund via paypal since  they are unresponsive and have bad my money for too long now.


Good thing you used PayPal :okay:

This question is for owners of Alexander McQueen bags/clutches: How do they hold up over the years? Are they delicate or can they take a lot of wear and tear?

Also, do they have any flaws or issues that come up?


----------



## soleilbrun

Alex575 said:


> Good thing you used PayPal :okay:
> 
> This question is for owners of Alexander McQueen bags/clutches: How do they hold up over the years? Are they delicate or can they take a lot of wear and tear?
> 
> Also, do they have any flaws or issues that come up?


 
My de manta clutch seems very sturdy. The leather is thick and doesn't stain. I don't worry about it in the rain. I haven't used it much but I can see it lasting for years.


----------



## GemsBerry

Alex575 said:


> Good thing you used PayPal :okay:
> 
> This question is for owners of Alexander McQueen bags/clutches: How do they hold up over the years? Are they delicate or can they take a lot of wear and tear?
> 
> Also, do they have any flaws or issues that come up?



I have 6 McQueen bags, I used my Novak as a school bag to carry laptop, texboks and the stuff ( I do NOT wear backpacks. LOL), it held on very well,  it's still there in my closet. Then three Folk bags that I purchased in last two years have very thick sturdy calf leather (they are a bit heavy). But the last two folk bags I had to return because leather and overall quality were not that great (looked and felt like fake but were totally authentic from Zappos). 
I'd say overall quality is great but there are some exclusions.


----------



## Alex575

soleilbrun said:


> My de manta clutch seems very sturdy. The leather is thick and doesn't stain. I don't worry about it in the rain. I haven't used it much but I can see it lasting for years.



Thanks, soleilbrun. 



> I have 6 McQueen bags, I used my Novak as a school bag to carry laptop, texboks and the stuff ( I do NOT wear backpacks. LOL), it held on very well, it's still there in my closet. Then three Folk bags that I purchased in last two years have very thick sturdy calf leather (they are a bit heavy). But the last two folk bags I had to return because leather and overall quality were not that great (looked and felt like fake but were totally authentic from Zappos).I'd say overall quality is great but there are some exclusions.



Thanks, GemsBerry.


----------



## bebefuzz

Modeling pics of fabulous Alexander McQueens! Enjoy!


----------



## Alex575

I just got the Alexander McQueen Pad Lock Zip Around from Zappos Couture. I really didn't need to buy a new bag but Zappos was the only place that I could find the Padlock Zip Around in Black and Silver Hardware. 

It's a little big for my taste, so I'm going to sleep on it because I'm debating about sending it back . I'm leaning toward 75% keeping it, but the size is bothering me. The surprising thing is that it isn't that heavy even though it's in the large category.


----------



## GemsBerry

Alex575 said:


> I just got the Alexander McQueen Pad Lock Zip Around from Zappos Couture. I really didn't need to buy a new bag but Zappos was the only place that I could find the Padlock Zip Around in Black and Silver Hardware.
> 
> It's a little big for my taste, so I'm going to sleep on it because I'm debating about sending it back . I'm leaning toward 75% keeping it, but the size is bothering me. The surprising thing is that it isn't that heavy even though it's in the large category.


 
Leather is gorgeous! have you tried it on when filled up? usually volume reduces (at least visually) when it's stuffed.


----------



## Alex575

GemsBerry said:


> Leather is gorgeous! have you tried it on when filled up? usually volume reduces (at least visually) when it's stuffed.


I'm sending it back, GemsBerry. 

It was fabulous and I loved everything about it, but it was just too big to be practical for an everyday bag. The bag's bottom had a depth of 7" so it was wide at the base even if it wasn't filled up, although the mid-to-top part of it was able to keep a slim profile. 

I see that a smaller version of this bag will be available in Jan '14 but the color scheme is black and gold, which I don't mind, but I prefer the black and silver toned hardware better. Hopefully AM will come out with one and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## GemsBerry

Alex575 said:


> I'm sending it back, GemsBerry.
> 
> It was fabulous and I loved everything about it, but it was just too big to be practical for an everyday bag. The bag's bottom had a depth of 7" so it was wide at the base even if it wasn't filled up, although the mid-to-top part of it was able to keep a slim profile.
> 
> I see that a smaller version of this bag will be available in Jan '14 but the color scheme is black and gold, which I don't mind, but I prefer the black and silver toned hardware better. Hopefully AM will come out with one and I'll be a happy camper.



I understand, if fit is not right no point to keep it. I only saw smaller version with GH so far http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Alexand...%2Bncqueen&eItemId=prod162440191&cmCat=search


----------



## Alex575

GemsBerry said:


> I understand, if fit is not right no point to keep it. I only saw smaller version with GH so far http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Alexand...%2Bncqueen&eItemId=prod162440191&cmCat=search



That smaller version is the one I saw as well.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi folks! I've enjoyed this thread very much. I am hoping to get a satin (or silk?) demanta clutch in the near future and had a couple questions I was hoping you could answer: -quality? (someone kindly responded to this question about a leather demanta, but I'm curious about the silk/satin ones - does the silk catch easily? Is it thick satin? stain repellant? how does it hold up in light rain?)...also: How do you find the versatility of the clutch shape? is it easy to get in and out of? ....well, that's all I can think of for now. Thanks in advance for your help!  Keep those lovely pics coming!


----------



## LePetit

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi folks! I've enjoyed this thread very much. I am hoping to get a satin (or silk?) demanta clutch in the near future and had a couple questions I was hoping you could answer: -quality? (someone kindly responded to this question about a leather demanta, but I'm curious about the silk/satin ones - does the silk catch easily? Is it thick satin? stain repellant? how does it hold up in light rain?)...also: How do you find the versatility of the clutch shape? is it easy to get in and out of? ....well, that's all I can think of for now. Thanks in advance for your help!  Keep those lovely pics coming!



Hi, I have the bleeding stained demanta and I had similar concerns.  When I called the SA at the melrose location in LA, I asked if the clutch will eventually stain or bubble like some sweaters do over time.  She reassured me that the clutch would not bubble or snag and so far she has been correct.  The SA mentioned that she has a bright pink demanta that she got lipstick on it and she took it to the dry cleaners and the stain came out.  My demanta appears to be repellant so far of hand oil and sweat.  I am very cautious with it though and I haven't taken it out in the rain.


----------



## LePetit

Hi McQueen lovers!! I just purchased a medium heroine bag online and I am totally freaking out!! It is due to arrive on November 25!!! Does anyone else have a heroine on this blog? How do you like it? Please post pics!! &#128515;


----------



## ravenruby

I was looking at buying a Heroine bag this weekend! I'd love to see pics once you get your beauty!!


----------



## Picard

bebefuzz said:


> Modeling pics of fabulous Alexander




They are Beautifull!!!!!


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> I was looking at buying a Heroine bag this weekend! I'd love to see pics once you get your beauty!!



I will post pics when I'm home &#128515;


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> I was looking at buying a Heroine bag this weekend! I'd love to see pics once you get your beauty!!



Which one are you looking at? I forgot to ask..


----------



## ravenruby

LePetit said:


> Which one are you looking at? I forgot to ask..



I'm looking at the small Heroine in the Camel color (they have it at Neimans). Although when I went to look at them in person, I fell in love with the feel of the small black, pebbled leather one. I like the look of the smooth Camel colored leather better, but the soft pebbled leather was TDF... I'm torn!


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> I'm looking at the small Heroine in the Camel color (they have it at Neimans). Although when I went to look at them in person, I fell in love with the feel of the small black, pebbled leather one. I like the look of the smooth Camel colored leather better, but the soft pebbled leather was TDF... I'm torn!



The small is an excellent choice.  I also had the opportunity to try on the mini cross body version and I really loved the red one.  What colors do you usually wear? And are you afraid of the camel color getting dirty at all? That would be my only fear.  

Alright so here is my tortoise patent leather heroine bag, size medium. OMGGGGG


----------



## ravenruby

She is soooo beautiful!!! Congrats!!!! 

As for the camel color, I'm actually more afraid of scratching her than anything else...I wear a lot of black, browns and earth tones, so the camel color would go with pretty much everything I wear on a daily basis. I have so many black bags so I'm trying to resist temptation of buying yet another black bag!

Enjoy your beauty!!


----------



## MirandaJane

Can anybody tell me if I bought the real novak? please, please help! I've paid for this and will be on its way tomorrow. 

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390609689211?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks so much!


----------



## GemsBerry

MirandaJane said:


> Can anybody tell me if I bought the real novak? please, please help! I've paid for this and will be on its way tomorrow.
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390609689211?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks so much!



I have exactly the same bag, looks just like mine at the pictures = auth


----------



## Picard

The heroine bag is Insane!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## elainedelainey

Happy to join the club&#9996;&#65039;&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## elainedelainey

LePetit said:


> Hi McQueen lovers!! I just purchased a medium heroine bag online and I am totally freaking out!! It is due to arrive on November 25!!! Does anyone else have a heroine on this blog? How do you like it? Please post pics!! &#128515;




I loveeee my bag! Though it's quite difficult to open, grab something and close it again, it's more of a fashion bag rather than your everyday bag I think, but the bag itself is just too gorgeous to resist lol can't wait to see yours! Upload your modeling pic&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LePetit

elainedelainey said:


> I loveeee my bag! Though it's quite difficult to open, grab something and close it again, it's more of a fashion bag rather than your everyday bag I think, but the bag itself is just too gorgeous to resist lol can't wait to see yours! Upload your modeling pic&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Congratulations!!! Woooo!! Looks great! I def agree.  It is very hard to access and it is def not an everyday bag.  I plan on keeping the flap tucked in for easy access.  I also have to zip the zippers all the way down for full access.


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> She is soooo beautiful!!! Congrats!!!!
> 
> As for the camel color, I'm actually more afraid of scratching her than anything else...I wear a lot of black, browns and earth tones, so the camel color would go with pretty much everything I wear on a daily basis. I have so many black bags so I'm trying to resist temptation of buying yet another black bag!
> 
> Enjoy your beauty!!



Thanks!! Have you decided yet? I can't wait until you make a final decision and post pics!!


----------



## LePetit

Sale is happening right now!! 

http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/...190&site=ALEXANDERMCQUEEN&collection_id=24190


----------



## ravenruby

Haven't made a final decision yet, but I'll be purchasing this weekend! I'll definitely post pics as soon as I have her!


----------



## ravenruby

elainedelainey said:


> Happy to join the club&#9996;&#65039;&#9996;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2418968


 
Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> Haven't made a final decision yet, but I'll be purchasing this weekend! I'll definitely post pics as soon as I have her!



Awesome!!!! &#128515;


----------



## akillian24

I hope I'm posting this in an appropriate thread, admins please feel free to move.

Anyone with the longer knucklebox/brass knuckle McQ clutch: Does it fit a Samsung Galaxy phone?  I know it fits an iPhone, but the Galaxy is a bit larger. 

My main concern is width. The iPhone 5S is 2.3" across while the Galaxy is 2.7" across, so if the iPhone barely fits.. then the Galaxy probably won't.  And, of course, I'll be incredibly sad.  

Edited: I just realized that for whatever reason, the clutch I'm looking at is even shorter in height (2.7 inches) than most of the others (3.1"), which I fear means my phone will most definitely not fit.


----------



## ravenruby

I just ordered my bag!!!! It won't be here for 6-10 business days  but I'll be sure to post it as soon as I get her! I ordered from Harrods online, and they're having 30% off a lot of McQueen bags! Also, because I'm in the US, they removed VAT, so I ended up saving over $1200 in total on my bag!!!   You should totally go check it out. 



LePetit said:


> Awesome!!!! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> I just ordered my bag!!!! It won't be here for 6-10 business days  but I'll be sure to post it as soon as I get her! I ordered from Harrods online, and they're having 30% off a lot of McQueen bags! Also, because I'm in the US, they removed VAT, so I ended up saving over $1200 in total on my bag!!!   You should totally go check it out.



Wow that's great savings!!  Which one did you get? Color? !!


----------



## ravenruby

LePetit said:


> Wow that's great savings!!  Which one did you get? Color? !!



Black...hahaha I just couldn't help myself. The camel color one I originally went on sale at Neimans a week ago and they all sold out and I couldn't find one anywhere. I ended up getting one I hadn't really looked at much. It's the small black tote version, with the gold plate hardware. I had always admired the full size version of it at Neimans, but didn't realize I could get a small size outside the US!


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> Black...hahaha I just couldn't help myself. The camel color one I originally went on sale at Neimans a week ago and they all sold out and I couldn't find one anywhere. I ended up getting one I hadn't really looked at much. It's the small black tote version, with the gold plate hardware. I had always admired the full size version of it at Neimans, but didn't realize I could get a small size outside the US!



Oh my gosh that sounds so nice!! I can't wait till you post pics &#128515;


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> Black...hahaha I just couldn't help myself. The camel color one I originally went on sale at Neimans a week ago and they all sold out and I couldn't find one anywhere. I ended up getting one I hadn't really looked at much. It's the small black tote version, with the gold plate hardware. I had always admired the full size version of it at Neimans, but didn't realize I could get a small size outside the US!



Hi!!! Where is the bag? &#128515;


----------



## CoachCruiser

So...Saks was having a huge sale yesterday...and I know a couple of McQueen skull clutches were on sale. Still out of my price range, sadly, but I was wondering if anyone scored anything cool so I could live vicariously through you? I love McQueen!


----------



## aoifa

Does anyone have one of these?
Is it worth the sale price?

I am just wondering as a bit disappointed it doesn't have the skull charm on it and haven't seen this one in the shops. Thanks.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/396631


----------



## ravenruby

LePetit said:


> Hi!!! Where is the bag? &#55357;&#56835;


 
Hi!! I JUST got the bag today... It took a few days to clear through customs, and I wasn't able to get in touch with DHL over the Christmas holidays, so I was finally able to open it today....

But I have horrible news! The bag with several scratches on the leather!! :cry: I just can't justify accepting a bag that cost that much money that has a few very visable scratches on the leather. Harrods packed the bag in a pretty shoddy way, too... Very disappointing... I'll post a picture when I get home tonight of the bag as is, because it is totally gorgeous and the leather is so soft and amazing.... *sigh


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> Hi!! I JUST got the bag today... It took a few days to clear through customs, and I wasn't able to get in touch with DHL over the Christmas holidays, so I was finally able to open it today....
> 
> But I have horrible news! The bag with several scratches on the leather!! :cry: I just can't justify accepting a bag that cost that much money that has a few very visable scratches on the leather. Harrods packed the bag in a pretty shoddy way, too... Very disappointing... I'll post a picture when I get home tonight of the bag as is, because it is totally gorgeous and the leather is so soft and amazing.... *sigh



Oh my gosh!! That's horrible, I'm sorry.  I agree with you though, for how much you pay the bag should be in perfect condition when you receive it.  Have you made a decision?


----------



## emma_

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to share photos of my brand new bag - Alexander McQueen Grainy leather skull padlock top handle bag from the Autumn/Winter Collection. 

For reference, I bought this bag in Singapore for $1,750 (Australian Dollars) 

Sorry for the poor quality photos - I was at the Changi Airport with time to kill, so I wanted to get some quick shots. Will try to do some modelling shots tomorrow. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

emma_ said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share photos of my brand new bag - Alexander McQueen Grainy leather skull padlock top handle bag from the Autumn/Winter Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, I bought this bag in Singapore for $1,750 (Australian Dollars)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photos - I was at the Changi Airport with time to kill, so I wanted to get some quick shots. Will try to do some modelling shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!




Beautiful! The leather looks exquisite! Looking forward to the mod shots as I've been eying this bag online, myself.


----------



## gilson854

emma_ said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to share photos of my brand new bag - Alexander McQueen Grainy leather skull padlock top handle bag from the Autumn/Winter Collection.
> 
> For reference, I bought this bag in Singapore for $1,750 (Australian Dollars)
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photos - I was at the Changi Airport with time to kill, so I wanted to get some quick shots. Will try to do some modelling shots tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Love this! Xx


----------



## gilson854

Hi all! I bought my first McQueen bag and really want to show you all as know you will appreciated the beauty of it: 










Hope you like!! Xx


----------



## Kitty S.

gilson854 said:


> Hi all! I bought my first McQueen bag and really want to show you all as know you will appreciated the beauty of it:
> 
> View attachment 2462035
> View attachment 2462036
> View attachment 2462037
> View attachment 2462038
> View attachment 2462040
> View attachment 2462041
> View attachment 2462042
> 
> 
> Hope you like!! Xx




Love it! Congrats!


----------



## emma_

Thanks NamkhaDrolma! It's such a great bag. I have been using it for the past few days, and it can fit so much stuff without ruining the structure of the bag. I'll do some modelling shots soon! 

Gilson854 - thanks for the love! Your new McQueen Clutch is amaze!! So jealous!


----------



## gilson854

Kitty S. said:


> Love it! Congrats!



Thanks Kitty S. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## gilson854

emma_ said:


> Thanks NamkhaDrolma! It's such a great bag. I have been using it for the past few days, and it can fit so much stuff without ruining the structure of the bag. I'll do some modelling shots soon!
> 
> Gilson854 - thanks for the love! Your new McQueen Clutch is amaze!! So jealous!



Thanks emma_! Happy happy other ppl love it too &#9786;Xx


----------



## LePetit

gilson854 said:


> Hi all! I bought my first McQueen bag and really want to show you all as know you will appreciated the beauty of it:
> 
> View attachment 2462035
> View attachment 2462036
> View attachment 2462037
> View attachment 2462038
> View attachment 2462040
> View attachment 2462041
> View attachment 2462042
> 
> 
> Hope you like!! Xx



Oh boy that is REALLY pretty!!! &#128515;


----------



## GemsBerry

Alex575 said:


> I'm sending it back, GemsBerry.
> 
> It was fabulous and I loved everything about it, but it was just too big to be practical for an everyday bag. The bag's bottom had a depth of 7" so it was wide at the base even if it wasn't filled up, although the mid-to-top part of it was able to keep a slim profile.
> 
> I see that a smaller version of this bag will be available in Jan '14 but the color scheme is black and gold, which I don't mind, but I prefer the black and silver toned hardware better. Hopefully AM will come out with one and I'll be a happy camper.


 
If you are still looking for smaller version it's now available with SH http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Alexander-McQueen-Small-Padlock-Zip-Around-Tote-Bag-Black/prod92850109_cat384100__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat384100%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D120%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod92850109&cmCat=product


----------



## gilson854

LePetit said:


> Oh boy that is REALLY pretty!!! &#128515;



Thanks so much! Can't wait til I can take her out! &#9786;Xx


----------



## elainedelainey

emma_ said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wanted to share photos of my brand new bag - Alexander McQueen Grainy leather skull padlock top handle bag from the Autumn/Winter Collection.
> 
> For reference, I bought this bag in Singapore for $1,750 (Australian Dollars)
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photos - I was at the Changi Airport with time to kill, so I wanted to get some quick shots. Will try to do some modelling shots tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for looking!



beautiful bag! feels very timeless


----------



## elainedelainey

gilson854 said:


> Hi all! I bought my first McQueen bag and really want to show you all as know you will appreciated the beauty of it:
> 
> View attachment 2462035
> View attachment 2462036
> View attachment 2462037
> View attachment 2462038
> View attachment 2462040
> View attachment 2462041
> View attachment 2462042
> 
> 
> Hope you like!! Xx




OMG! So jelly this clutch is too gorgeous!! Enjoy your stunning bag


----------



## gilson854

elainedelainey said:


> OMG! So jelly this clutch is too gorgeous!! Enjoy your stunning bag




aw thank you so much!! Really need to take her out soon! &#128525;Xx


----------



## Alex575

GemsBerry said:


> If you are still looking for smaller version it's now available with SH http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Alexander-McQueen-Small-Padlock-Zip-Around-Tote-Bag-Black/prod92850109_cat384100__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat384100%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D120%2526Ns%253DPCS_SORT%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod92850109&cmCat=product



Thanks, GemsBerry! I saw it, but I just bought the Gucci Soho Hobo when they had their sale in December  so now I'm debating whether or not to get the smaller AM bag in the SH, which, as you know, I wanted! I'll have to think about it some more.


----------



## ravenruby

LePetit said:


> Oh my gosh!! That's horrible, I'm sorry.  I agree with you though, for how much you pay the bag should be in perfect condition when you receive it.  Have you made a decision?



Sorry it took me so long to respond! I've been in the LV thread haha... I wrote to Harrods and told them that I couldn't accept the bag as is and asked if they would pay for the return shipping (it would have cost me $120!!). Luckily, they did with no problem. I'm pretty bummed, because it was a gorgeous bag. I'll be going to NYC in a few months, and I'm going to definitely make a stop at McQueen and see if anything grabs my eye...   Hope you're still enjoying your fabulous Heroine!!

Here is a pic so you can see what style bag it was! The scratches aren't really noticeable from this distance, and a bunch of them were on the back..


----------



## ravenruby

gilson854 said:


> Hi all! I bought my first McQueen bag and really want to show you all as know you will appreciated the beauty of it:
> 
> View attachment 2462035
> View attachment 2462036
> View attachment 2462037
> View attachment 2462038
> View attachment 2462040
> View attachment 2462041
> View attachment 2462042
> 
> 
> Hope you like!! Xx



So beautiful!!! Enjoy your beauty!!


----------



## gilson854

ravenruby said:


> So beautiful!!! Enjoy your beauty!!



Thanks &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;Xx


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond! I've been in the LV thread haha... I wrote to Harrods and told them that I couldn't accept the bag as is and asked if they would pay for the return shipping (it would have cost me $120!!). Luckily, they did with no problem. I'm pretty bummed, because it was a gorgeous bag. I'll be going to NYC in a few months, and I'm going to definitely make a stop at McQueen and see if anything grabs my eye...   Hope you're still enjoying your fabulous Heroine!!
> 
> Here is a pic so you can see what style bag it was! The scratches aren't really noticeable from this distance, and a bunch of them were on the back..



That's really nice of them to pay for the shipping.  I just looked at the picture and funny enough I was looking at the same exact bag. It's sooooo gorgeous! It's a shame you had to return it.  I haven't taken my heroine out yet haha but I will when i go on vacation in Feb.  I did stop at the NYC MQueen store in Chelsea but I think I saw on my email that they moved their store to 5th ave now?  The sales associates were very nice and the security guard said "nice bag" because I came in with my demanta.  Let us know how the new store looks!  Wishing you well.  &#128515;


----------



## LePetit

ravenruby said:


> Sorry it took me so long to respond! I've been in the LV thread haha... I wrote to Harrods and told them that I couldn't accept the bag as is and asked if they would pay for the return shipping (it would have cost me $120!!). Luckily, they did with no problem. I'm pretty bummed, because it was a gorgeous bag. I'll be going to NYC in a few months, and I'm going to definitely make a stop at McQueen and see if anything grabs my eye...   Hope you're still enjoying your fabulous Heroine!!
> 
> Here is a pic so you can see what style bag it was! The scratches aren't really noticeable from this distance, and a bunch of them were on the back..



Oh I forgot to ask if you were looking at getting or currently have LV bags.  Which one?  I was in the forum about fake LVs being returned and LV meet up in Los Angeles.  I saw today that the prices increased but idk when that happened.


----------



## ravenruby

LePetit said:


> Oh I forgot to ask if you were looking at getting or currently have LV bags. Which one? I was in the forum about fake LVs being returned and LV meet up in Los Angeles. I saw today that the prices increased but idk when that happened.


 
Hi! I'll definitely let you know about the new McQueen location!   And yes, I currently own two LV bags and some SLGs. LV had a price increase in Nov and they're actually having the "spring increase" in the next two weeks (ugh)! I bought the new bag I wanted (Empreinte Speedy B 25 in Infini - so gorgeous) the weekend before last (my returned McQueen money went to that, haha), so I could get in before the price increase. Do you have any LVs?  Hope you're well!!


----------



## Picard

I want to comment a problem I have with my Manta bag. The closure magnets demagnetize the bands of my credit cards (which are protected inside a leather purse). So take care!! 
I will buy a special purse to protect them.


----------



## kelpsong

Has anyone had any experience with the MCQ Edge bag? I saw on this weekend at the department stores, and I can't stop thinking about it. There's barely any information online about it. I'm not even sure if I got the name right! Does anyone own one? Are more variations being made? I would love it in a crossbody style.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rocknroll666

Anyone have any experience with the studded totes? I was just wondering if the studded stay on or if they can fall off? They look sturdy in person but it's quite an investment to take a chance on. Here's one that i'm looking at

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/alexand...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_8_A


----------



## princessariel

hi can anyone please give me your opinion on the authenticity of this bag? Many thanks in advance
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321350540453?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Alohilani

Hi - I'm new here, and so excited because i just bought my first Alexander McQueen bag.  This is also my first designer bag ... uh-oh!!


----------



## AnneHedonia

I collect McQueen shoes so I think it is about time I get a bag don't  you? I was thinking of a simple skull padlock bag in black or red.

cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2013/11/29/alexander-mcqueen-gold-skull-padlock-shoulder-bag-product-1-15460655-960664108.jpeg
I have a few shoes with the skull on them so it would be a good match.

BUT I love gold so  much that I am drawn to the super shiny clutches too.


----------



## jayne01

Has anyone seen this bag IRL?  I know it has a lot going on, but I keep being drawn to it...


----------



## Alohilani

jayne01 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag IRL?  I know it has a lot going on, but I keep being drawn to it...


I haven't seen that particular bag live, but I can tell you that the same version I have in a different color without the bling is super-useful and easy to carry.


----------



## livo

My purple Alexander McQueen manta clutch


----------



## ferrip

Wow great new posts and acquisitions everyone! Congrats! =)


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Totally in love with the Demanta clutch style - I hope I can find one I like for a good price soon!

Meanwhile, I thought I'd share this with you - the V&A museum in the UK will be holding a McQueen exhibition in 2015! Tickets are on sale now: http://www.vam.ac.uk/content/exhibitions/exhibition-alexander-mcqueen-savage-beauty/


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnneHedonia said:


> I collect McQueen shoes so I think it is about time I get a bag don't  you? I was thinking of a simple skull padlock bag in black or red.
> 
> cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2013/11/29/alexander-mcqueen-gold-skull-padlock-shoulder-bag-product-1-15460655-960664108.jpeg
> I have a few shoes with the skull on them so it would be a good match.
> 
> BUT I love gold so  much that I am drawn to the super shiny clutches too.




I have the red padlock bag. The skull padlock is so cool! The only other McQueen item I own is the skull scarf in white/black.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

livo said:


> My purple Alexander McQueen manta clutch



Congrates! It looks lovely!


----------



## livo

Thanks!!!! (>. <)


----------



## Hanakimi

livo said:


> My purple Alexander McQueen manta clutch



Ahh how gorgeous! I love the demanta but have always hesitated due to the size. Do you find it to be quite large?


----------



## uadjit

Hanakimi said:


> Ahh how gorgeous! I love the demanta but have always hesitated due to the size. Do you find it to be quite large?



There's a smaller clutch size though I think it's made in fewer configurations than the regular size.


----------



## skyqueen

Alohilani said:


> Hi - I'm new here, and so excited because i just bought my first Alexander McQueen bag.  This is also my first designer bag ... uh-oh!!


Love it!


----------



## skyqueen

AnnaFreud said:


> I have the red padlock bag. The skull padlock is so cool! The only other McQueen item I own is the skull scarf in white/black.


I love this bag in red! Is it a blue-red or orange-red?


----------



## livo

Hanakimi said:


> Ahh how gorgeous! I love the demanta but have always hesitated due to the size. Do you find it to be quite large?


 

From my point of view is a good size the one I bought,  at least for those things you need during a night out.

Size of the bag: Height: 17cm   Width: 31cm   Depth: 4cm


----------



## AnnaFreud

skyqueen said:


> I love this bag in red! Is it a blue-red or orange-red?




To me, it looks like a blue red which I like over an orange red.


----------



## Hanakimi

uadjit said:


> There's a smaller clutch size though I think it's made in fewer configurations than the regular size.



You are correct. But I feel like the patterns on the mini demantas aren't as special/gorgeous as the ones on the full-sized models. (T^T)


----------



## uadjit

Hanakimi said:


> You are correct. But I feel like the patterns on the mini demantas aren't as special/gorgeous as the ones on the full-sized models. (T^T)



I know what you mean. It can't really be helped when it comes to the prints, though. There's just more room to show them off on the bigger ones.


----------



## skyqueen

AnnaFreud said:


> To me, it looks like a blue red which I like over an orange red.




Thanks, Anna...I love the blue-red, too! So tempted!!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

skyqueen said:


> Thanks, Anna...I love the blue-red, too! So tempted!!!




Just FYI I saw the sand colored one on overstock.com!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ladies, TJMaxx online has the leather padlock shopper right now for $1099.


----------



## LePetit

AnnaFreud said:


> Ladies, TJMaxx online has the leather padlock shopper right now for $1099.



No way!!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## LePetit

Does anyone feel weird that mcqueen is now sold at zappos, overstock and has an outlet store in Southern California?  I am worried it will devalue the brand.  Any comments?


Thanks


----------



## AnnaFreud

LePetit said:


> Does anyone feel weird that mcqueen is now sold at zappos, overstock and has an outlet store in Southern California?  I am worried it will devalue the brand.  Any comments?
> 
> 
> Thanks




I feel that way about any brands that I see at discount stores and sites, especially in abundance (not like the rare item here or there). I think McQueen is still up there. When I've seen it on those sites/stores, it has been only one or two. Not like how you find rows and rows of Michael Kors everywhere. Now everyone and their mama has an MK bag. That's a turn off for me.


----------



## LePetit

AnnaFreud said:


> I feel that way about any brands that I see at discount stores and sites, especially in abundance (not like the rare item here or there). I think McQueen is still up there. When I've seen it on those sites/stores, it has been only one or two. Not like how you find rows and rows of Michael Kors everywhere. Now everyone and their mama has an MK bag. That's a turn off for me.



I completely agree! I liked MK for a nano second and then lost interest immediately for exactly what you described.  Bleh.


----------



## skyqueen

AnnaFreud said:


> Just FYI I saw the sand colored one on overstock.com!




Thanks, doll...will check it out!


----------



## Alohilani

skyqueen said:


> Love it!



Thanks!!


----------



## Superbaby

jayne01 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag IRL?  I know it has a lot going on, but I keep being drawn to it...



I like it a lot too. Did you buy it?


----------



## Alex575

LePetit said:


> Does anyone feel weird that mcqueen is now sold at zappos, overstock and has an outlet store in Southern California?  I am worried it will devalue the brand.  Any comments?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm not too concerned about it, but I'm really referring to shopping with Zappos. Even though they have designer items at a discount, including AM, I know that it's authentic and they have the BEST return policy of any online retailer. 

Besides I think it has more to do with the designer than the stores that sell them. Michael Kors seems to have flooded the market with too many bags (which I suspect has more to do with the licensing of his name so he makes money without actually having any input in the process) so you see them everywhere -- including online -- in every shape, color, material, and size you can imagine and I think that's what really brings the value down. 

AM is still pretty selective at where you can purchase the bag, and even at a discount, the bags still sell for above $1,000 (clutches above $700 or more), so it's still just a little out of reach for the average consumer. And the design is pretty consistent, staying within the brand image, so you don't have a bunch of different bags to choose from.


----------



## jayne01

Superbaby said:


> I like it a lot too. Did you buy it?



I actually didn't buy it, I went with a red Givenchy instead.  It was really tempting when it went on sale though!!


----------



## ralbury

jayne01 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag IRL?  I know it has a lot going on, but I keep being drawn to it...


I bought the red studded padlock bag when it went on sale a couple weeks ago and I love it!  Did you end up getting one?  If not, Nordstrom will price match the Saks price which brought it down to around $1200.


----------



## jayne01

ralbury said:


> I bought the red studded padlock bag when it went on sale a couple weeks ago and I love it!  Did you end up getting one?  If not, Nordstrom will price match the Saks price which brought it down to around $1200.




Ooh, do you have pics??


----------



## ralbury

So I think I finally found a group that can share my current obsession with McQueen bags.  It started when I saw the Red Studded Padlock bag months ago and couldn't get it out of my head much like one of the other forum members in this thread.  When my favorite sales associate at Nordstrom called and said it went on sale, I had to have it.  If you can be in love with a handbag well this is true love.  It speaks my personality without having to say a word.  It feels like a real statement bag.  And unfortunately I didn't stop there    I found a De Manta on eBay with the Union Jack (which coincidentally I collect Union Jack stuff).  I have not received the De Manta yet and never saw it in person so I hope I am happy with it.  Anyone know what year/collection this De Manta is from?  So glad to have found this thread.


----------



## ralbury

Yes, just posted the picture.  I'm in love!


----------



## Superbaby

I just bought my first McQueen clutch and I am in LOVE!!! I am saving up more money for McQueen bags from now on!!!!


----------



## Superbaby

ralbury said:


> So I think I finally found a group that can share my current obsession with McQueen bags.  It started when I saw the Red Studded Padlock bag months ago and couldn't get it out of my head much like one of the other forum members in this thread.  When my favorite sales associate at Nordstrom called and said it went on sale, I had to have it.  If you can be in love with a handbag well this is true love.  It speaks my personality without having to say a word.  It feels like a real statement bag.  And unfortunately I didn't stop there    I found a De Manta on eBay with the Union Jack (which coincidentally I collect Union Jack stuff).  I have not received the De Manta yet and never saw it in person so I hope I am happy with it.  Anyone know what year/collection this De Manta is from?  So glad to have found this thread.


I just ordered the same red bag!! Haha &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Hanakimi

Q: Is the Novak still being made?


----------



## GemsBerry

Hanakimi said:


> Q: Is the Novak still being made?



To the best of my knowledge both Novak and Folk were discontinued. Luckily I collected a few of them.


----------



## GemsBerry

My new addition, couldn't resist "studs fever"


----------



## Alohilani

GemsBerry said:


> My new addition, couldn't resist "studs fever"




VERY cool!!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Alohilani said:


> VERY cool!!!



Thank you!


----------



## studentinneed

Had my first McQueen bag purchased today, however is now hidden away for my birthday  
http://www.harveynichols.com/88103-heroine-black-leather-cross-body-bag/


----------



## skyqueen

GemsBerry said:


> My new addition, couldn't resist "studs fever"


I saw this bag and absolutely loved it!
Is it heavy?


----------



## GemsBerry

skyqueen said:


> I saw this bag and absolutely loved it!
> Is it heavy?



It's not super light but not heavy (studs are small and don't add a lot of weight). Bag is structured and made of good leather. 
I just read one complaint that studs can damage thin synthetic clothes when you wear the bag on the shoulder and it's rubbing on your upper hip area. But I'll just wear it with cotton and denim and not gonna worry about it


----------



## skyqueen

GemsBerry said:


> It's not super light but not heavy (studs are small and don't add a lot of weight). Bag is structured and made of good leather.
> I just read one complaint that studs can damage thin synthetic clothes when you wear the bag on the shoulder and it's rubbing on your upper hip area. But I'l just wear it with cotton and denim and not gonna worry about it


Definitely...just enjoy that gorgeous bag!


----------



## Mariapia

For those who are interested in the Manta, there are a few on sale ( 40% off)
At www.alducadaosta.com


----------



## Hanakimi

GemsBerry said:


> To the best of my knowledge both Novak and Folk were discontinued. Luckily I collected a few of them.



Awwwww what a bummer!

ETA: Fabulous stud bag!


----------



## GemsBerry

Hanakimi said:


> Awwwww what a bummer!
> 
> ETA: Fabulous stud bag!



Thank you! I know only one place that still has Novak in stock (new as they state) 
large in blue suede http://cultstatus.com.au/collections/all-bags/products/amcqueen-soft-novak-blue1991#.U7YywvldWo8
black clutch http://cultstatus.com.au/collections/all-bags/products/amcqueen-novak-clutch-401166#.U7Yy5PldWo8
otherwise eBay is our best friend


----------



## Superbaby

I heard that Alexander Mcqueen has opened an outlet at Cabazon, CA. Have anyone been there yet? I am wondering if it is worth going to


----------



## melodyky_

Why I couldn't see the picture? So sad ...


----------



## ralbury

Superbaby said:


> I heard that Alexander Mcqueen has opened an outlet at Cabazon, CA. Have anyone been there yet? I am wondering if it is worth going to


I went to the McQueen outlet last week and yes I would say it is worth the trip if you live in SoCal.  Although I have heard of people coming as far as Atlanta since it is the only McQueen outlet in the US.  The selection was pretty light but the customer service was great and the SA's seem to be very knowledgable about the collections.  They are also willing to keep an eye out for items you are looking for and will notify you if they come in.  They had a few handbags, the padlock, de manta etc.  Not as big of a selection of shoes or jewelry.  They had quite a few scarves although I was told they will never carry the black and white skull scarf because it is so popular.  I didn't really look at the clothes so I can't really speak to how good the selection was.  Hope that helps.


----------



## muicheee

I did it! Finally bought a knuckle duster clutch after years of lemming and it is even more beautiful in person...  (Currently 50% off on Zappos and alexandermcqueen.com)  Now I need to find as many excuses to use it as possible.


----------



## muicheee

ralbury said:


> I went to the McQueen outlet last week and yes I would say it is worth the trip if you live in SoCal.  Although I have heard of people coming as far as Atlanta since it is the only McQueen outlet in the US.  The selection was pretty light but the customer service was great and the SA's seem to be very knowledgable about the collections.  They are also willing to keep an eye out for items you are looking for and will notify you if they come in.  They had a few handbags, the padlock, de manta etc.  Not as big of a selection of shoes or jewelry.  They had quite a few scarves although I was told they will never carry the black and white skull scarf because it is so popular.  I didn't really look at the clothes so I can't really speak to how good the selection was.  Hope that helps.


How were their discounts??


----------



## ralbury

The discount seems to range from 30-40 percent. For example, the de manta clutch normally retails for $525 and is now marked down to $314.  $500 scarves run about $300.  But all sales are final. And they run about a year behind on the collections.


----------



## Hanakimi

Does anyone have a heroine? Do you find the size to be a bit large for a top handle bag or just right?

And as a general q, how would you guys say the quality of the leather is for your bags?


----------



## MirandaJane

I purchased this Novak on ebay last year. With a little research, I think this is authentic. I've been enjoying it so far. Such a great bag! What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

MirandaJane said:


> I purchased this Novak on ebay last year. With a little research, I think this is authentic. I've been enjoying it so far. Such a great bag! What do you think? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2711214
> View attachment 2711215
> View attachment 2711221
> View attachment 2711223



I have exactly the same Novak, also purchased pre-loved on Ruelala. Beautiful bag, looks totally auth. It brings you back to old good times when bags had real design, not just two pieces of leather stitched together and called "minimalistic"


----------



## MirandaJane

GemsBerry said:


> I have exactly the same Novak, also purchased pre-loved on Ruelala. Beautiful bag, looks totally auth. It brings you back to old good times when bags had real design, not just two pieces of leather stitched together and called "minimalistic"




Thanks so much for your reply. I'm so glad that I bought this. &#128522;&#128525;


----------



## AlexandraPalace

MirandaJane said:


> I purchased this Novak on ebay last year. With a little research, I think this is authentic. I've been enjoying it so far. Such a great bag! What do you think? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2711214
> View attachment 2711215
> View attachment 2711221
> View attachment 2711223


Oh gosh, that Novak is stunning!  

I've just dipped my toe into the McQueen water for the first time - I've purchased a wine red leather pouch from the Harrods website.  Hopefully it'll be here tomorrow!


----------



## CoachCruiser

muicheee said:


> I did it! Finally bought a knuckle duster clutch after years of lemming and it is even more beautiful in person...  (Currently 50% off on Zappos and alexandermcqueen.com)  Now I need to find as many excuses to use it as possible.


Dear good Lord, that's stunning. WOW. Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

I am so excited and happy to join this club....is this where the cool girls hang out? :giggles:

Hubby let me go wild in Neiman Marcus while he strolled around the mall and I put those lovely, patient SAs to work...let's just say that poor girl earned her commission. I must have tried on every bag in that entire department -- but I love all kinds of bags! Balenciaga, Alexander Wang, Valentino, Prada, Gucci - oh my!

I didn't find anything that I was truly happy with until I remembered: McQUEEN. OF COURSE. McQueen. How could I have been so stupid? How could I have forgotten this designer? I loved his skull clutches! I would never be able to afford a skull clutch! McQueen has a gorgeous line of new bags! I loved everything about this company! I still mourned his death, for crying out loud. I drooled over creative director Sarah Burton's design for Kate Middleton's wedding dress. McQueen!!!  

So I zipped over, found this bag, fell in love. Was actually debating between this and a lovely Gucci SoHo bag (which, despite what the SAs and my husband said, I do NOT think was an "old lady" bag. It was beautiful. BUT I did have major second thoughts when the SA said to me, "That Gucci bag will NOT look like that when it's not stuffed with tissue paper." I took out the stuffing. She was right. It was saggy. It was droopy. It was...matronly. Ugh. How could this happen?! I loved the SoHo line. This was my chance, right? But no way...not when the SA hilariously and bluntly commented that "that bag reminds me of this big boho bag my mom used to carry around that eventually really lost its shape and draped around her like a net." End of story. Gucci: game OVER.)

I bought the McQueen. And thank God I did. Because I'm obsessed. And there is no Gucci, no going back, no way. I might not have a skull clutch in my future, but I have this bag, and I can use it every damn day.

Um...what's the name of it? :giggles:

Thank you for letting me share!!!


----------



## AlexandraPalace

CoachCruiser said:


> I am so excited and happy to join this club....is this where the cool girls hang out? :giggles:
> 
> Hubby let me go wild in Neiman Marcus while he strolled around the mall and I put those lovely, patient SAs to work...let's just say that poor girl earned her commission. I must have tried on every bag in that entire department -- but I love all kinds of bags! Balenciaga, Alexander Wang, Valentino, Prada, Gucci - oh my!
> 
> I didn't find anything that I was truly happy with until I remembered: McQUEEN. OF COURSE. McQueen. How could I have been so stupid? How could I have forgotten this designer? I loved his skull clutches! I would never be able to afford a skull clutch! McQueen has a gorgeous line of new bags! I loved everything about this company! I still mourned his death, for crying out loud. I drooled over creative director Sarah Burton's design for Kate Middleton's wedding dress. McQueen!!!
> 
> So I zipped over, found this bag, fell in love. Was actually debating between this and a lovely Gucci SoHo bag (which, despite what the SAs and my husband said, I do NOT think was an "old lady" bag. It was beautiful. BUT I did have major second thoughts when the SA said to me, "That Gucci bag will NOT look like that when it's not stuffed with tissue paper." I took out the stuffing. She was right. It was saggy. It was droopy. It was...matronly. Ugh. How could this happen?! I loved the SoHo line. This was my chance, right? But no way...not when the SA hilariously and bluntly commented that "that bag reminds me of this big boho bag my mom used to carry around that eventually really lost its shape and draped around her like a net." End of story. Gucci: game OVER.)
> 
> I bought the McQueen. And thank God I did. Because I'm obsessed. And there is no Gucci, no going back, no way. I might not have a skull clutch in my future, but I have this bag, and I can use it every damn day.
> 
> Um...what's the name of it? :giggles:
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!!


Oh my...that blue is gorgeous!

Really sorry, I can't help you ID it, but hopefully someone more knowledgable will be along to help you out shortly.

Congratulations!


----------



## skyqueen

CoachCruiser said:


> I am so excited and happy to join this club....is this where the cool girls hang out? :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby let me go wild in Neiman Marcus while he strolled around the mall and I put those lovely, patient SAs to work...let's just say that poor girl earned her commission. I must have tried on every bag in that entire department -- but I love all kinds of bags! Balenciaga, Alexander Wang, Valentino, Prada, Gucci - oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't find anything that I was truly happy with until I remembered: McQUEEN. OF COURSE. McQueen. How could I have been so stupid? How could I have forgotten this designer? I loved his skull clutches! I would never be able to afford a skull clutch! McQueen has a gorgeous line of new bags! I loved everything about this company! I still mourned his death, for crying out loud. I drooled over creative director Sarah Burton's design for Kate Middleton's wedding dress. McQueen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So I zipped over, found this bag, fell in love. Was actually debating between this and a lovely Gucci SoHo bag (which, despite what the SAs and my husband said, I do NOT think was an "old lady" bag. It was beautiful. BUT I did have major second thoughts when the SA said to me, "That Gucci bag will NOT look like that when it's not stuffed with tissue paper." I took out the stuffing. She was right. It was saggy. It was droopy. It was...matronly. Ugh. How could this happen?! I loved the SoHo line. This was my chance, right? But no way...not when the SA hilariously and bluntly commented that "that bag reminds me of this big boho bag my mom used to carry around that eventually really lost its shape and draped around her like a net." End of story. Gucci: game OVER.)
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the McQueen. And thank God I did. Because I'm obsessed. And there is no Gucci, no going back, no way. I might not have a skull clutch in my future, but I have this bag, and I can use it every damn day.
> 
> 
> 
> Um...what's the name of it? :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!!




I think it's called a Paddock Bag...just gorgeous!


----------



## CoachCruiser

skyqueen said:


> I think it's called a Paddock Bag...just gorgeous!



Thank you!!! I just checked out the Neiman Marcus website this a.m. after my reveal and the official name, I guess, is the Padlock Small Zip-Around Tote Bag in Bright Blue.

I'm in LOVE!! Thanks for sharing my excitement.


----------



## CoachCruiser

AlexandraPalace said:


> Oh my...that blue is gorgeous!
> 
> Really sorry, I can't help you ID it, but hopefully someone more knowledgable will be along to help you out shortly.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you!! This shade of blue drew me in right away!!


----------



## uadjit

CoachCruiser said:


> I am so excited and happy to join this club....is this where the cool girls hang out? :giggles:
> 
> Hubby let me go wild in Neiman Marcus while he strolled around the mall and I put those lovely, patient SAs to work...let's just say that poor girl earned her commission. I must have tried on every bag in that entire department -- but I love all kinds of bags! Balenciaga, Alexander Wang, Valentino, Prada, Gucci - oh my!
> 
> I didn't find anything that I was truly happy with until I remembered: McQUEEN. OF COURSE. McQueen. How could I have been so stupid? How could I have forgotten this designer? I loved his skull clutches! I would never be able to afford a skull clutch! McQueen has a gorgeous line of new bags! I loved everything about this company! I still mourned his death, for crying out loud. I drooled over creative director Sarah Burton's design for Kate Middleton's wedding dress. McQueen!!!
> 
> So I zipped over, found this bag, fell in love. Was actually debating between this and a lovely Gucci SoHo bag (which, despite what the SAs and my husband said, I do NOT think was an "old lady" bag. It was beautiful. BUT I did have major second thoughts when the SA said to me, "That Gucci bag will NOT look like that when it's not stuffed with tissue paper." I took out the stuffing. She was right. It was saggy. It was droopy. It was...matronly. Ugh. How could this happen?! I loved the SoHo line. This was my chance, right? But no way...not when the SA hilariously and bluntly commented that "that bag reminds me of this big boho bag my mom used to carry around that eventually really lost its shape and draped around her like a net." End of story. Gucci: game OVER.)
> 
> I bought the McQueen. And thank God I did. Because I'm obsessed. And there is no Gucci, no going back, no way. I might not have a skull clutch in my future, but I have this bag, and I can use it every damn day.
> 
> Um...what's the name of it? :giggles:
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!!



I am so jeal! I actually ordered this bag from Saks awhile back but when I got it it was actually cadet blue with silver HW so I sent it back. They never actually had the bright/royal color but you scored one! Love it!


----------



## ralbury

I don't hear much about the McQ line but I came across this clutch at Bloomingdales and was intriqued.  It's called the Manga Clutch. It's runs $295 but Bloomies had 20% off for Friends & Family sale. Haven't decided if I'm keeping it. It's very different than anything I own. I have a Padlock satchel in red with studs and a De Manta in a Union Jack pattern. The issue I have with this clutch is its super cool comic strip pattern but it's really just a zipper pouch with little structure. It does have a wrist strap which you can't see in this picture. Any thoughts or suggestions? Is it a keeper? Hopefully the attachments will show up...


----------



## Silversun

ralbury said:


> I don't hear much about the McQ line but I came across this clutch at Bloomingdales and was intriqued.  It's called the Manga Clutch. It's runs $295 but Bloomies had 20% off for Friends & Family sale. Haven't decided if I'm keeping it. It's very different than anything I own. I have a Padlock satchel in red with studs and a De Manta in a Union Jack pattern. The issue I have with this clutch is its super cool comic strip pattern but it's really just a zipper pouch with little structure. It does have a wrist strap which you can't see in this picture. Any thoughts or suggestions? Is it a keeper? Hopefully the attachments will show up...


Great clutch! I saw it on the McQ website and immediately loved it. I say keep. My only concern is that it might get dirty easily?


----------



## CoachCruiser

ralbury said:


> I don't hear much about the McQ line but I came across this clutch at Bloomingdales and was intriqued.  It's called the Manga Clutch. It's runs $295 but Bloomies had 20% off for Friends & Family sale. Haven't decided if I'm keeping it. It's very different than anything I own. I have a Padlock satchel in red with studs and a De Manta in a Union Jack pattern. The issue I have with this clutch is its super cool comic strip pattern but it's really just a zipper pouch with little structure. It does have a wrist strap which you can't see in this picture. Any thoughts or suggestions? Is it a keeper? Hopefully the attachments will show up...


I like it. I think it's really cool, actually...I'm wondering what it's made of - it's hard to tell from the pic...if leather or fabric, can you fold it so it appears like more of a clutch? That's what I did with a men's leather portfolio piece from Coach. I loved the striped pieces of leather so much but couldn't afford (and didn't want) the huge tote it came in, but it came in a cool ipad/portfolio case. I just fold the portfolio over so it appears more like a flap/clutch, if that makes sense (hope so!). 

It sounds like you got a great deal!


----------



## CoachCruiser

uadjit said:


> I am so jeal! I actually ordered this bag from Saks awhile back but when I got it it was actually cadet blue with silver HW so I sent it back. They never actually had the bright/royal color but you scored one! Love it!


Thank you so much! The cadet blue sounds pretty, too, actually...I was trying to get used to the idea of the gold hardware/skull with blue (it's usually paired with silver, as you mentioned), but I'm not picky about hardware color as long as the overall bag is gorgeous, which this is...I haven't been able to stop looking at it!!! Thank you again for your congrats! You should check out Neiman Marcus online - I think this color is still available!


----------



## uadjit

ralbury said:


> I don't hear much about the McQ line but I came across this clutch at Bloomingdales and was intriqued.  It's called the Manga Clutch. It's runs $295 but Bloomies had 20% off for Friends & Family sale. Haven't decided if I'm keeping it. It's very different than anything I own. I have a Padlock satchel in red with studs and a De Manta in a Union Jack pattern. The issue I have with this clutch is its super cool comic strip pattern but it's really just a zipper pouch with little structure. It does have a wrist strap which you can't see in this picture. Any thoughts or suggestions? Is it a keeper? Hopefully the attachments will show up...



I love zip pouches. They're great as purse organizers in larger bags (big satchels and totes) because you can put your essentials (wallet, keys, cell, etc.) in them to pull out and leave the bag behind for quick dashes into the store, etc. That pouch looks like it would even be big enough to fit my iPad mini. I'd keep it!

@CoachCruiser - I think the gold hw on this bag is beautiful with the blue. Maybe a little more formal looking than the silver would be but gorgeous.

Thanks for the NM recommendation but I just ordered a Fendi By the Way bag (should be here tomorrow) so no Padlocks for me for a while.


----------



## CoachCruiser

uadjit said:


> I love zip pouches. They're great as purse organizers in larger bags (big satchels and totes) because you can put your essentials (wallet, keys, cell, etc.) in them to pull out and leave the bag behind for quick dashes into the store, etc. That pouch looks like it would even be big enough to fit my iPad mini. I'd keep it!
> 
> @CoachCruiser - I think the gold hw on this bag is beautiful with the blue. Maybe a little more formal looking than the silver would be but gorgeous.
> 
> Thanks for the NM recommendation but I just ordered a Fendi By the Way bag (should be here tomorrow) so no Padlocks for me for a while.


Oooh! NICE! I'll look for your thread!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

CoachCruiser said:


> I am so excited and happy to join this club....is this where the cool girls hang out? :giggles:
> 
> Hubby let me go wild in Neiman Marcus while he strolled around the mall and I put those lovely, patient SAs to work...let's just say that poor girl earned her commission. I must have tried on every bag in that entire department -- but I love all kinds of bags! Balenciaga, Alexander Wang, Valentino, Prada, Gucci - oh my!
> 
> I didn't find anything that I was truly happy with until I remembered: McQUEEN. OF COURSE. McQueen. How could I have been so stupid? How could I have forgotten this designer? I loved his skull clutches! I would never be able to afford a skull clutch! McQueen has a gorgeous line of new bags! I loved everything about this company! I still mourned his death, for crying out loud. I drooled over creative director Sarah Burton's design for Kate Middleton's wedding dress. McQueen!!!
> 
> So I zipped over, found this bag, fell in love. Was actually debating between this and a lovely Gucci SoHo bag (which, despite what the SAs and my husband said, I do NOT think was an "old lady" bag. It was beautiful. BUT I did have major second thoughts when the SA said to me, "That Gucci bag will NOT look like that when it's not stuffed with tissue paper." I took out the stuffing. She was right. It was saggy. It was droopy. It was...matronly. Ugh. How could this happen?! I loved the SoHo line. This was my chance, right? But no way...not when the SA hilariously and bluntly commented that "that bag reminds me of this big boho bag my mom used to carry around that eventually really lost its shape and draped around her like a net." End of story. Gucci: game OVER.)
> 
> I bought the McQueen. And thank God I did. Because I'm obsessed. And there is no Gucci, no going back, no way. I might not have a skull clutch in my future, but I have this bag, and I can use it every damn day.
> 
> Um...what's the name of it? :giggles:
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!!



Oh wow! It really is beautiful. I'm so happy I ordered this bag online. The same color but with silver hardware. Can you please tell me if the Alexander McQueen logo on the front of bag is stamped or is it stamped AND embossed. Thank you in advance.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi dangerouscurves! You're going to love this bag.  The McQueen name seems to be only stamped on the front, not imprinted or embossed, unfortunately...but the name IS imprinted into the leather on the cute padlock key covering/hangtag as well as on the inside label (on the main pocket). Hope this helps! Please do a reveal when you get your bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi dangerouscurves! You're going to love this bag.  The McQueen name seems to be only stamped on the front, not imprinted or embossed, unfortunately...but the name IS imprinted into the leather on the cute padlock key covering/hangtag as well as on the inside label (on the main pocket). Hope this helps! Please do a reveal when you get your bag!



Hi! Thank you soooo much for your reply. I just received mine yesterday actually and I love it. The leather is amazingly soft. Oh, and I love that the bottom is reinforced unlike many other designer bags out there. Will take some pictures when the sun is back. Lol. Thank you again for the reply .


----------



## Woodyg

Can someone tell me what to look for when buying a preloved Faithful Satchel?
I have found one that I'm really interested in but want to be sure it's genuine...
The AM stamp in the middle of the two silver buttons looks different on some bags. Is there correct stamp for this bag?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Ok....I need some honest opinions here. I purchased the McQueen small padlock satchel in bright blue with gold hardware (skull and keys)...and I want your opinions....What do you think of it?

I've loved McQueen for a long, long time and I'm excited to finally have a "reasonably" priced everyday bag from the line. But I haven't used it in a little while and now I think I know why....

It's a blue satchel. It cost $1365 and I feel like I spent the money on a gold skull and the McQueen name. Yes, the leather is lovely, but honestly, I have a Jimmy Choo bag and some Coach bags where the leather supercedes the leather on this one. I'm NOT saying the padlock satchel isn't beautiful, because it is...but...argh! Do I sell it on eBay? What would you do?


----------



## misskris03

CoachCruiser said:


> Ok....I need some honest opinions here. I purchased the McQueen small padlock satchel in bright blue with gold hardware (skull and keys)...and I want your opinions....What do you think of it?
> 
> I've loved McQueen for a long, long time and I'm excited to finally have a "reasonably" priced everyday bag from the line. But I haven't used it in a little while and now I think I know why....
> 
> It's a blue satchel. It cost $1365 and I feel like I spent the money on a gold skull and the McQueen name. Yes, the leather is lovely, but honestly, I have a Jimmy Choo bag and some Coach bags where the leather supercedes the leather on this one. I'm NOT saying the padlock satchel isn't beautiful, because it is...but...argh! Do I sell it on eBay? What would you do?




If you feel unhappy with the purchase, you should probably sell it IMO. I have a bag I spent a lot of $ (for me) on & I now regret it. I can't get any joy out of it because I'm too busy kicking myself for buying it. 

Of course, I'm totally projecting my emotional baggage onto your bag. I guess it comes down to whether carrying it gives you pleasure. If not, sell it.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you so much. I've put it up on eBay and - unlike the first time - I haven't taken it down all day. Three are watching it. 
I guess I realized that I need the money more than I need the excitement of carrying a McQueen. If this was a skull clutch, I'd definitely keep it - no question! And if I hadn't any other beautiful bags that I really loved, I'd keep it. But I think I'll try to sell it and save for a bit and eventually get a McQueen I'll adore - a DeManta clutch, or a skull clutch on sale one day...
Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## misskris03

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you so much. I've put it up on eBay and - unlike the first time - I haven't taken it down all day. Three are watching it.
> 
> I guess I realized that I need the money more than I need the excitement of carrying a McQueen. If this was a skull clutch, I'd definitely keep it - no question! And if I hadn't any other beautiful bags that I really loved, I'd keep it. But I think I'll try to sell it and save for a bit and eventually get a McQueen I'll adore - a DeManta clutch, or a skull clutch on sale one day...
> 
> Thank you for your feedback!




It's great that you have 3 watchers already. I'm sure someone else will love it & get a lot of enjoyment out of carrying it.


----------



## SweetP101

rocknroll666 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the studded totes? I was just wondering if the studded stay on or if they can fall off? They look sturdy in person but it's quite an investment to take a chance on. Here's one that i'm looking at
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/alexand...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_8_A


I have the studded padlock around the edge (like this) and it is very sturdy and well made. 

http://www.lyst.com/bags/alexander-mcqueen-skull-padlock-studded-tote-bag-black/


----------



## CoachCruiser

Argghh! I couldn't do it. I can't sell it. I love it too much. I don't know when I'll ever own another McQueen. Ridiculous, I know, but I have had seller's remorse before...and it's a terrible feeling. I need to give it more thought before I do something I'll regret. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Joining to show off my newest Alexander McQueen bag!! I love it so much!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

ValentineNicole said:


> Joining to show off my newest Alexander McQueen bag!! I love it so much!!!


Gorgeous!!! Wow  Love this!!! Would love to own a skull clutch one day!


----------



## hazcht

CoachCruiser said:


> I am so excited and happy to join this club....is this where the cool girls hang out?
> 
> Hubby let me go wild in Neiman Marcus while he strolled around the mall and I put those lovely, patient SAs to work...let's just say that poor girl earned her commission. I must have tried on every bag in that entire department -- but I love all kinds of bags! Balenciaga, Alexander Wang, Valentino, Prada, Gucci - oh my!
> 
> I didn't find anything that I was truly happy with until I remembered: McQUEEN. OF COURSE. McQueen. How could I have been so stupid? How could I have forgotten this designer? I loved his skull clutches! I would never be able to afford a skull clutch! McQueen has a gorgeous line of new bags! I loved everything about this company! I still mourned his death, for crying out loud. I drooled over creative director Sarah Burton's design for Kate Middleton's wedding dress. McQueen!!!
> 
> So I zipped over, found this bag, fell in love. Was actually debating between this and a lovely Gucci SoHo bag (which, despite what the SAs and my husband said, I do NOT think was an "old lady" bag. It was beautiful. BUT I did have major second thoughts when the SA said to me, "That Gucci bag will NOT look like that when it's not stuffed with tissue paper." I took out the stuffing. She was right. It was saggy. It was droopy. It was...matronly. Ugh. How could this happen?! I loved the SoHo line. This was my chance, right? But no way...not when the SA hilariously and bluntly commented that "that bag reminds me of this big boho bag my mom used to carry around that eventually really lost its shape and draped around her like a net." End of story. Gucci: game OVER.)
> 
> I bought the McQueen. And thank God I did. Because I'm obsessed. And there is no Gucci, no going back, no way. I might not have a skull clutch in my future, but I have this bag, and I can use it every damn day.
> 
> Um...what's the name of it? :giggles:
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!!


OMG  I'm glad that I found someone who bought this purse!
I have been eyeing on it, looking around on the internet but did find any helpful review about it.
How do you like your purse so far? Is it a mini or a medium? Is it heavy? 

I have been looking for a purse that would be an iconic item on me. I love purses but never felt any of them suits every style that I dress. Especial I just feel sick seeing fake copies of louis vuitton and balenciaga purse around which makes me don't want to wear them anymore...

I'm leaning towards the black one with gold hardware


----------



## CoachCruiser

hazcht said:


> OMG  I'm glad that I found someone who bought this purse!
> I have been eyeing on it, looking around on the internet but did find any helpful review about it.
> How do you like your purse so far? Is it a mini or a medium? Is it heavy?
> 
> I have been looking for a purse that would be an iconic item on me. I love purses but never felt any of them suits every style that I dress. Especial I just feel sick seeing fake copies of louis vuitton and balenciaga purse around which makes me don't want to wear them anymore...
> 
> I'm leaning towards the black one with gold hardware



Hi! Thanks for your compliment! I was actually going to sell this bag because I could use the cash, but decided not to because I knew I'd miss it too much! It's very soft and lightweight...and so easy to get in and out of...I have the "small," which is much bigger than the "mini." The small is a perfect size! Holds all my daily stuff without a problem, and I have tons of room left over. I saw some McQueens in Saks yesterday; the black is gorgeous. Very cool and very striking! I also saw the same style bag in a black velvet ivy pattern with a silver skull that I was just drooling over...gorgeous. Very happy I decided to keep this bag. I like the pebbly leather blue that I bought, but it also comes in a smoother leather that's just as gorgeous. Please do a reveal once you get yours!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

CoachCruiser said:


> I am so excited and happy to join this club....is this where the cool girls hang out? :giggles:
> 
> Hubby let me go wild in Neiman Marcus while he strolled around the mall and I put those lovely, patient SAs to work...let's just say that poor girl earned her commission. I must have tried on every bag in that entire department -- but I love all kinds of bags! Balenciaga, Alexander Wang, Valentino, Prada, Gucci - oh my!
> 
> I didn't find anything that I was truly happy with until I remembered: McQUEEN. OF COURSE. McQueen. How could I have been so stupid? How could I have forgotten this designer? I loved his skull clutches! I would never be able to afford a skull clutch! McQueen has a gorgeous line of new bags! I loved everything about this company! I still mourned his death, for crying out loud. I drooled over creative director Sarah Burton's design for Kate Middleton's wedding dress. McQueen!!!
> 
> So I zipped over, found this bag, fell in love. Was actually debating between this and a lovely Gucci SoHo bag (which, despite what the SAs and my husband said, I do NOT think was an "old lady" bag. It was beautiful. BUT I did have major second thoughts when the SA said to me, "That Gucci bag will NOT look like that when it's not stuffed with tissue paper." I took out the stuffing. She was right. It was saggy. It was droopy. It was...matronly. Ugh. How could this happen?! I loved the SoHo line. This was my chance, right? But no way...not when the SA hilariously and bluntly commented that "that bag reminds me of this big boho bag my mom used to carry around that eventually really lost its shape and draped around her like a net." End of story. Gucci: game OVER.)
> 
> I bought the McQueen. And thank God I did. Because I'm obsessed. And there is no Gucci, no going back, no way. I might not have a skull clutch in my future, but I have this bag, and I can use it every damn day.
> 
> Um...what's the name of it? :giggles:
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!!


This bag is STUNNING! I just happened upon this style in. Zappos search and am completely blown away...how are you liking it? You chose an amazing color. Congrats!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Here are some pictures of my small Padlock satchel. The color is actually muted, medium blue. Not bright but very saturated. I love how soft and chewy the leather is. The hardware is silver.


----------



## skyqueen

dangerouscurves said:


> Here are some pictures of my small Padlock satchel. The color is actually muted, medium blue. Not bright but very saturated. I love how soft and chewy the leather is. The hardware is silver.




Love the HW!
Do you happen to know the color name? Just blue?


----------



## dangerouscurves

skyqueen said:


> Love the HW!
> Do you happen to know the color name? Just blue?



Hi! Thank you. Sorry I can't help with the color name. I bought it from yoox.com and it didn't come with any card, just a dust bag, so no info there. I think this color is the same as the one on alexandermcqueen.com. On the German version of the website it just says blue. The hardware is the color of silver and not the color of stainless steel, if you know what I mean


----------



## Picard

Coachcruiser, your bag is FABOULOUS!!!! Goes to my whislist directly.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Thank you!! I'm very happy that I ultimately decided to keep it. I'd miss it too much and the leather is too nice!


----------



## GemsBerry

Hi ladies, I just want to share Alexander McQueen sale on Myhabit today. they have really good selection of clutches http://www.myhabit.com/ref=pe_21843...XBBRBND3#page=b&dept=women&sale=AZKMVXBBRBND3


----------



## Picard

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you!! I'm very happy that I ultimately decided to keep it. I'd miss it too much and the leather is too nice!




The size is The small, true?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Picard said:


> The size is The small, true?



Yes, it's the "small," not the "mini." The "small" actually feels like a medium!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

CoachCruiser said:


> Gorgeous!!! Wow  Love this!!! Would love to own a skull clutch one day!


 
Thank you! I got it for a steal at Nordstrom Rack during their clear the racks event  $464.98!


----------



## CoachCruiser

ValentineNicole said:


> Thank you! I got it for a steal at Nordstrom Rack during their clear the racks event  $464.98!


That is QUITE a steal for a clutch like that. WOW. You lucked out big time!!!  Congrats again. It's gorgeous.

I'm bumping this thread not only to compliment you, ValentineNicole  , but I'm hoping others have reveals of McQueen bags so I can live vicariously through them. !!! I fell in love with several new ones at Saks, including a beautiful velvet "Ivy Jacquard Small Padlock Zip-Around Satchel," but the prices keep going higher and higher (like all other designers)....so I'm going to have to enjoy eye candy pics from this point and hold on to what I have.


----------



## lovingmybags

ValentineNicole said:


> Thank you! I got it for a steal at Nordstrom Rack during their clear the racks event  $464.98!



Jealous!!  I don't know why I didn't see this until now!  My Nordstrom Rack never has anything beyond LAMB and the like...sigh.  Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

I just got this De Manta clutch in satin? with a jewel print, as a Christmas gift. 
I've had my eye on the De Manta for a while and without even knowing it, she got it for me. I can't wait to wear it!
I think Hanukkah will be it


----------



## Sazzy3103

I've just ordered a mini Heroine in red from Harrods with a 30% discount, so happy  I was looking for a small crossbody for weekends and this is just perfect. It will be my first Alexander Mcqueen bag, although I have been obsessing over the Heroine for some time now! I will do a reveal when I receive it if people are interested to see it.


----------



## gail13

Just found this today.  Actually it's taken me a while to get on board with the skull style although I can now appreciate it.  I wasn't looking for the bag but I saw it sitting in the clearance section for a great price and it caught my eye....


----------



## misskris03

gail13 said:


> Just found this today.  Actually it's taken me a while to get on board with the skull style although I can now appreciate it.  I wasn't looking for the bag but I saw it sitting in the clearance section for a great price and it caught my eye....



Love this bag!


----------



## CoachCruiser

gail13 said:


> Just found this today.  Actually it's taken me a while to get on board with the skull style although I can now appreciate it.  I wasn't looking for the bag but I saw it sitting in the clearance section for a great price and it caught my eye....


Excellent choice!!! May I ask how much you paid and where you found it? It's beautiful and I love the studs!


----------



## gail13

CoachCruiser said:


> Excellent choice!!! May I ask how much you paid and where you found it? It's beautiful and I love the studs!



Sure, I found it at Nordstrom for $958! Orig price was $2435.


----------



## dangerouscurves

gail13 said:


> Sure, I found it at Nordstrom for $958! Orig price was $2435.



Daaang!!! Why does it never happen in the city where I live?!?!


----------



## gail13

dangerouscurves said:


> Daaang!!! Why does it never happen in the city where I live?!?!



What city do you live in?


----------



## dangerouscurves

gail13 said:


> What city do you live in?



Cologne, Germany


----------



## gail13

dangerouscurves said:


> Cologne, Germany



I sent you a PM but your inbox is full....


----------



## baglady39

gail13 said:


> Just found this today.  Actually it's taken me a while to get on board with the skull style although I can now appreciate it.  I wasn't looking for the bag but I saw it sitting in the clearance section for a great price and it caught my eye....




Congrats!!  I bought the mini in this style.  I wasn't looking for it either, but my SA texted me and said I had to buy it!  Twist my arm! 

If anyone is looking for the mini, Nordies also had this one on sale when I got it about a week ago for $657 (retail $1645).  I don't know if it will go any lower. It had been marked down again to $657 from ~$1k last I saw before she contacted me.


----------



## gail13

baglady39 said:


> Congrats!!  I bought the mini in this style.  I wasn't looking for it either, but my SA texted me and said I had to buy it!  Twist my arm!
> 
> If anyone is looking for the mini, Nordies also had this one on sale when I got it about a week ago for $657 (retail $1645).  I don't know if it will go any lower. It had been marked down again to $657 from ~$1k last I saw before she contacted me.



I go back and forth of wether this bag is too punk for me or just cool.  I tend to go for classic styles that are wearable-Gucci, Chanel, Valentino, Chloe.  I own nothing with a skull on it!  Not sure if I would tell my future self this was a great classic or a trend I could do without.


----------



## dangerouscurves

gail13 said:


> I sent you a PM but your inbox is full....



Deleted  Good news for me?


----------



## rocknroll666

I'm looking for the small padlock tote version of that bag (I like the zip around you got but too much white shows and that wouldn't work for me due to my clumsiness it would end up with a mark in no time) I'm also looking for a deal on regular padlock with silver hardware if anyone comes across one PLEASE PM me  

Nice find OP


----------



## alisonanna

I haven't seen many posts about the McQueen Padlock Mini Bag
I just got one yesterday - I love the leather and I think it's a really cute small bag.
It's also on sale right now! 
Mine is the ultramarine, it looks darker in my photo than reality.


----------



## GemsBerry

alisonanna said:


> I haven't seen many posts about the McQueen Padlock Mini Bag
> I just got one yesterday - I love the leather and I think it's a really cute small bag.
> It's also on sale right now!
> Mine is the ultramarine, it looks darker in my photo than reality.



I love this bag, Small is fuchsia is on my wishlist
how do you find it? it it easy to open and close, is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## dangerouscurves

alisonanna said:


> I haven't seen many posts about the McQueen Padlock Mini Bag
> 
> I just got one yesterday - I love the leather and I think it's a really cute small bag.
> 
> It's also on sale right now!
> 
> Mine is the ultramarine, it looks darker in my photo than reality.




So cute!!! I had the small older version. I'm so gonna get the small new version in this or red color.


----------



## alisonanna

GemsBerry said:


> I love this bag, Small is fuchsia is on my wishlist
> how do you find it? it it easy to open and close, is it comfortable to wear?



well I've only had it for one day  but it was comfortable to wear
It's a little wide for me to wear as a cross body (personal preference since I don't want it accenting my hips) but I love it as a long shoulder bag

yes!  It fits a french (overstuffed) wallet, keys and sunglasses easily!

I am quite charmed by this little bag

(and the skull comes off if you're feeling more serious, less funky)


----------



## GemsBerry

alisonanna said:


> well I've only had it for one day  but it was comfortable to wear
> It's a little wide for me to wear as a cross body (personal preference since I don't want it accenting my hips) but I love it as a long shoulder bag
> 
> yes!  It fits a french (overstuffed) wallet, keys and sunglasses easily!
> 
> I am quite charmed by this little bag
> 
> (and the skull comes off if you're feeling more serious, less funky)



Thank you Alisonanna, I would love to get one!


----------



## chocobunni

I was at Holt Renfrew and spotted a black large padlock crocodile embossed bag. I bought it then realize there is no authenticity card. Went back and the sales said the brand never offer such a card like other brands? But I see listings on Saks say there is such a card?


Do everyone have authenticity card with their bags?


----------



## fatcat2523

chocobunni said:


> I was at Holt Renfrew and spotted a black large padlock crocodile embossed bag. I bought it then realize there is no authenticity card. Went back and the sales said the brand never offer such a card like other brands? But I see listings on Saks say there is such a card?
> 
> 
> Do everyone have authenticity card with their bags?



i got the same bag too...we are bag twins...i havent pick my bag yet and will let you know


----------



## Alex575

chocobunni said:


> I was at Holt Renfrew and spotted a black large padlock crocodile embossed bag. I bought it then realize there is no authenticity card. Went back and the sales said the brand never offer such a card like other brands? But I see listings on Saks say there is such a card?
> 
> 
> Do everyone have authenticity card with their bags?



I own the small skull padlock bag that I bought from Neiman Marcus.com and it didn't come with an authenticity card. The only thing inside the inner zip pocket was a small card that says "Alexander McQueen Control" which looks more like one of those "inspected by 04" that you find on clothes.

Maybe it depends on the style of bag?


----------



## chocobunni

Thanks @fatcat2523 & @Alex575.

I do have the piece of small paper that says control.

I would understand if stores don't keep the cards inside the product (in case lost/stolen). I looked at lots of ebay pics, some do post items with the card.  Seems weird for a prestige brand to be so ambiguous.

It make me doubt if I ever want to resell, would it be difficult. Hence the doubt made me put down the sale blue small padlock satchel and red padlock clutch!! 60% off, lots of regret now


----------



## fatcat2523

chocobunni said:


> Thanks @fatcat2523 & @Alex575.
> 
> I do have the piece of small paper that says control.
> 
> I would understand if stores don't keep the cards inside the product (in case lost/stolen). I looked at lots of ebay pics, some do post items with the card.  Seems weird for a prestige brand to be so ambiguous.
> 
> It make me doubt if I ever want to resell, would it be difficult. Hence the doubt made me put down the sale blue small padlock satchel and red padlock clutch!! 60% off, lots of regret now




I got my bag and it doesn't come with any authenticity card so it's my mom small padlock tote...Calgary has a red padlock clutch still!


----------



## fatcat2523

Here it's mine and my mom purchases during sales event...good thing my SA hold them aside
My croc stamped Padlock and my mom small studs Padlock


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Love the croc-stamped, it's gorgeous.


----------



## chocobunni

fatcat2523 said:


> I got my bag and it doesn't come with any authenticity card so it's my mom small padlock tote...Calgary has a red padlock clutch still!



Thanks for following up!! Good to know it is not only me.

Wow the small stud padlock looks awesome too! I would travel to Calgary for that!! I think that bumped the clutch down my list. I guess there is none left? Never saw that at my local Holts.


----------



## fatcat2523

Wrong post


----------



## fatcat2523

chocobunni said:


> Thanks for following up!! Good to know it is not only me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the small stud padlock looks awesome too! I would travel to Calgary for that!! I think that bumped the clutch down my list. I guess there is none left? Never saw that at my local Holts.




Yes last one...I'm surprised it last till second mark down


----------



## thebagjournals

I got this studded De Manta Tote about 3 years ago in Tokyo, and I was just wondering if anyone else has this? I haven't seen it again since then, so I was curious


----------



## bluedahlia

> Here it's mine and my mom purchases during sales event...good thing my SA hold them aside
> My croc stamped Padlock and my mom small studs Padlock


Thanks for the pics. I love love the croc embossed bag; it has been on my wish list since I saw it a few months ago.  Just Gorgeous.


----------



## fatcat2523

bluedahlia said:


> Thanks for the pics. I love love the croc embossed bag; it has been on my wish list since I saw it a few months ago.  Just Gorgeous.



Me too, it was on my wish list since I 1st saw it...good thing I waited as I was able to get it 60% off lol.


----------



## chocobunni

fatcat2523 said:


> Me too, it was on my wish list since I 1st saw it...good thing I waited as I was able to get it 60% off lol.



Mine was only 50% even during the second mark down "now or never up to 60% off sale". Man, I guess not all Holts are created equal. Under $900 and Alberta has less tax! Officially jealous even though we bought the same bag.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

New in. Love it so much!


----------



## fatcat2523

chocobunni said:


> Mine was only 50% even during the second mark down "now or never up to 60% off sale". Man, I guess not all Holts are created equal. Under $900 and Alberta has less tax! Officially jealous even though we bought the same bag.


 
Hmm...I doubt the price is marked differently, maybe my error, I though the bag is around $2400+ and I got it for $1090. So around 50-60% off.


----------



## GemsBerry

fatcat2523 said:


> Here it's mine and my mom purchases during sales event...good thing my SA hold them aside
> My croc stamped Padlock and my mom small studs Padlock
> View attachment 3054578
> 
> View attachment 3054579
> 
> View attachment 3054582
> 
> View attachment 3054586
> 
> View attachment 3054587
> 
> View attachment 3054588
> 
> View attachment 3054589



Love these two!


----------



## ngocphan91

my SA has this one for $838. Pm for info


----------



## Babykiss

alisonanna said:


> I haven't seen many posts about the McQueen Padlock Mini Bag
> I just got one yesterday - I love the leather and I think it's a really cute small bag.
> It's also on sale right now!
> Mine is the ultramarine, it looks darker in my photo than reality.



Hi alisonanna!Are u happy with this color?Is this like Royal Blue IRL? I'm also eyeing this color but in small size.


----------



## alisonanna

Babykiss said:


> Hi alisonanna!Are u happy with this color?Is this like Royal Blue IRL? I'm also eyeing this color but in small size.


Yes, I love the color - pretty, versatile and I don't worry about it getting dirty.
I think the small size will be great, I sort of wish I had it because I've gone a little crazy with the mini bag this sale season .  The leather softens nicely, which I think will be great for the small size.  Go for the  Royal Blue!
There is a really pretty olive color for fall - but not on sale.


----------



## piaboal

Love Alexander McQueen--glad to see a thread here for his beautiful bags. I have a the Brittania clutch with skull on top and just found a padlock satchel at Bergdorf. : ) Love them!


----------



## piaboal

My 2 AMs


----------



## casseyelsie

piaboal said:


> My 2 AMs




Wow!! Beautiful!  I wish to buy AMQ bag n clutch but I want to try them on b4 I commit to buying. Unfortunately there is no AMQ store in my country [emoji20]


----------



## ichan

piaboal said:


> My 2 AMs



Omg both are stunning!! 

I got a smaller padlock tote and trying to decide if I should get a bigger size instead since I cannot wear it all the way up my arm.


----------



## piaboal

ichan said:


> Omg both are stunning!!
> 
> I got a smaller padlock tote and trying to decide if I should get a bigger size instead since I cannot wear it all the way up my arm.


The medium (it seems large to me) padlock tote can be worn on the shoulder. I needed one I could use for work. I do love the smaller one with the shoulder strap too!


----------



## chessmont

Does anyone know if an iPhone 6+ can fit in a McQ clutch?  I am inclined to guess not.


----------



## 318Platinum

chessmont said:


> Does anyone know if an iPhone 6+ can fit in a McQ clutch?  I am inclined to guess not.




Are you talking about a skull/britannia clutch? If so, I think not, but when I get home, I will check it out for you and get back with you!! [emoji4]


----------



## chessmont

318Platinum said:


> Are you talking about a skull/britannia clutch? If so, I think not, but when I get home, I will check it out for you and get back with you!! [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## 318Platinum

chessmont said:


> Thank you!





This is the skull clutch I have and I tried to put my iPhone 6+ in there with and without my thin case. It is definitely NOT happening!! The + is way too big for the Britannia. My 5 fit fine in there w/o a case though. Hope this helps.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks for your help!  Love the clutch but guess I won't be getting one, no use if I can't fit my phone in it darn.


----------



## preppyboy8671

New to TPF but not to bags. Was wondering where MCQ thread was...BDAY gift to self ...wishing that I got the DeManta Holdall as well


----------



## preppyboy8671

piaboal said:


> my 2 ams


hhhooottt!


----------



## ichan

preppyboy8671 said:


> New to TPF but not to bags. Was wondering where MCQ thread was...BDAY gift to self ...wishing that I got the DeManta Holdall as well



Happy belated bday and enjoy! That's some fabulous shoes!


----------



## preppyboy8671

ichan said:


> Happy belated bday and enjoy! That's some fabulous shoes!


thanks!


----------



## Alex575

preppyboy8671 said:


> New to TPF but not to bags. Was wondering where MCQ thread was...BDAY gift to self ...wishing that I got the DeManta Holdall as well



I love the shoes and the clutch! Happy Birthday!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Alex575 said:


> I love the shoes and the clutch! Happy Birthday!


Thank you! Looking forward to wearing them soon!


----------



## ichan

Hi, does anyone here put some kind of anti water spray to their AMQ purses? I usually never go out with my purses until I put some protection first. I use Apple guard on my Marc Jacob and PS but not sure if would work on AMQ totes (I have the padlock tote). TIA


----------



## MinaMinette

I usually hang out on an Alexander Wang thread.  But I LOVE AMQ.  I have been advised several times to use Collonil Waterstop.  I ordered it on Amazon.  It's been said that it helps against transfers of color, for example, rubbing your handbag against your jeans, and also damage from water, etc...  I've used it on 3 items and have had no problems, but don't carry my bags enough in those circumstances.  I've read that the product you've mentioned is a good one too. Do searches on these threads and on Amazon, which is the mother lode of sites.  I've asked several people who are regulars on the A.Wang handbag sites about treatment of their handbags, and Collonil came up many times.  However; I'm sure that the one you chose is just as substantial.  Good luck!


----------



## ichan

MinaMinette said:


> I usually hang out on an Alexander Wang thread.  But I LOVE AMQ.  I have been advised several times to use Collonil Waterstop.  I ordered it on Amazon.  It's been said that it helps against transfers of color, for example, rubbing your handbag against your jeans, and also damage from water, etc...  I've used it on 3 items and have had no problems, but don't carry my bags enough in those circumstances.  I've read that the product you've mentioned is a good one too. Do searches on these threads and on Amazon, which is the mother lode of sites.  I've asked several people who are regulars on the A.Wang handbag sites about treatment of their handbags, and Collonil came up many times.  However; I'm sure that the one you chose is just as substantial.  Good luck!



Thanks for the suggestion! I actually just ordered Collonil a couple days ago for my Chloé  Marcie! Hope it works well on my AMQ padlock tote as well  

True story about the Apple Guard anti water spray. One day at work there was some kind of short circuit accident. The entire floor smelled burnt, the room was badly smokey it was very hard to see around. We had to evacuate so everyone went down the stairs (all the way from 12th floor). I grabbed my purse; that time I was wearing my Proenza Schouler medium PS1 in lagoon (light blue color).

Then we went outside,  you know what happened? This took place in December in California and it was pouring. Raining HARD! And we had to stand around for a while while people taking count of everybody, nobody hurt (one guy from my team went missing and everybody panicked etc). 

Thank god I already sprayed Apple Guard on my PS1 and I wouldn't imagine otherwise! The bag is still good as new until now. That's why now I never leave with my new post before spaying some protection beforehand!


----------



## MinaMinette

ichan said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I actually just ordered Collonil a couple days ago for my Chloé  Marcie! Hope it works well on my AMQ padlock tote as well
> 
> True story about the Apple Guard anti water spray. One day at work there was some kind of short circuit accident. The entire floor smelled burnt, the room was badly smokey it was very hard to see around. We had to evacuate so everyone went down the stairs (all the way from 12th floor). I grabbed my purse; that time I was wearing my Proenza Schouler medium PS1 in lagoon (light blue color).
> 
> Then we went outside,  you know what happened? This took place in December in California and it was pouring. Raining HARD! And we had to stand around for a while while people taking count of everybody, nobody hurt (one guy from my team went missing and everybody panicked etc).
> 
> Thank god I already sprayed Apple Guard on my PS1 and I wouldn't imagine otherwise! The bag is still good as new until now. That's why now I never leave with my new post before spaying some protection beforehand!


Fantastic!  I'll put Apple Guard on my shopping list.  You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## estrella.bribie

Hi everyone! Im joining the club [emoji7][emoji177] my new mini padlock


----------



## estrella.bribie

318Platinum said:


> This is the skull clutch I have and I tried to put my iPhone 6+ in there with and without my thin case. It is definitely NOT happening!! The + is way too big for the Britannia. My 5 fit fine in there w/o a case though. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 3076871
> 
> View attachment 3076872




Beautiful clutch![emoji254][emoji85][emoji177]


----------



## ichan

estrella.bribie said:


> Hi everyone! Im joining the club [emoji7][emoji177] my new mini padlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092341



Welcome to the club! Cute mini padlock, congrats!


----------



## ichan

Just realized all this time I haven't posted my new padlock either. Here's  small padlock tote in pink.


----------



## skyqueen

ichan said:


> Just realized all this time I haven't posted my new padlock either. Here's  small padlock tote in pink.




Gorgeous color!


----------



## lorihmatthews

chessmont said:


> Does anyone know if an iPhone 6+ can fit in a McQ clutch?  I am inclined to guess not.



The skull clutches fit the 6 (just barely), but not the 6 plus.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Finally wore them today ( spike skate shoes and skull zip pouch). Some "mod" shots. [emoji4]


----------



## ichan

preppyboy8671 said:


> View attachment 3092599
> View attachment 3092600
> 
> 
> Finally wore them today ( spike skate shoes and skull zip pouch). Some "mod" shots. [emoji4]



Nice style! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chessmont

lorihmatthews said:


> The skull clutches fit the 6 (just barely), but not the 6 plus.



I kind of figured that.  Darnit.


----------



## Alex575

preppyboy8671 said:


> View attachment 3092599
> View attachment 3092600
> 
> 
> Finally wore them today ( spike skate shoes and skull zip pouch). Some "mod" shots. [emoji4]



I'm jealous! You look great!


----------



## 318Platinum

estrella.bribie said:


> Hi everyone! Im joining the club [emoji7][emoji177] my new mini padlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092341




Thanks for the compliment!! [emoji8] I absolutely LOVE your mini!!! So chic[emoji136]&#127998;


----------



## misskris03

preppyboy8671 said:


> View attachment 3092599
> View attachment 3092600
> 
> 
> Finally wore them today ( spike skate shoes and skull zip pouch). Some "mod" shots. [emoji4]



Looking good!


----------



## misskris03

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## estrella.bribie

ichan said:


> Welcome to the club! Cute mini padlock, congrats!



Thank you yours is sooooo Pretty  if only i had more pink clothes...


----------



## estrella.bribie

318Platinum said:


> Thanks for the compliment!! [emoji8] I absolutely LOVE your mini!!! So chic[emoji136]&#127998;




Thank you i hope our mcqueen collections keep growing


----------



## preppyboy8671

ichan said:


> Nice style! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





Alex575 said:


> I'm jealous! You look great!





misskris03 said:


> Looking good!



Hoping to get a De Manta Vertical tote or Holdall soon !!!

Thanks!


----------



## ichan

estrella.bribie said:


> Thank you yours is sooooo Pretty  if only i had more pink clothes...



Actually I usually wear my bright pink purse with neutral or monochrome color clothes. Like today I'm wearing it with white blouse, grey pants and black jacket to work. But with similar or close shades of pink might work too ^^


----------



## ichan

Not the greatest modeling picture but this is what I wore to work with my pink padlock.


----------



## casseyelsie

ichan said:


> Not the greatest modeling picture but this is what I wore to work with my pink padlock.




Your pic is great, I really like your bag! Congrats


----------



## fatcat2523

My mom recently purchased the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket from Holt Renfrew. But she doesn't like into it. Just went to Holt to browse and notice this cutie is on sale. We decided to do an exchange (this bag was on sale then got marked back up and now 60% off)

Flower print mini padlock 







Along with large croc embossed padlock and med studs padlock


----------



## chessmont

fatcat2523 said:


> My mom recently purchased the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket from Holt Renfrew. But she doesn't like into it. Just went to Holt to browse and notice this cutie is on sale. We decided to do an exchange (this bag was on sale then got marked back up and now 60% off)
> 
> Flower print mini padlock
> View attachment 3099330
> 
> View attachment 3099331
> 
> View attachment 3099333
> 
> 
> Along with large croc embossed padlock and med studs padlock
> View attachment 3099336



Totally wild!  I love it


----------



## fatcat2523

chessmont said:


> Totally wild!  I love it




Thank you. We think this bag is more fun then MG and practical with the handles


----------



## ichan

fatcat2523 said:


> My mom recently purchased the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket from Holt Renfrew. But she doesn't like into it. Just went to Holt to browse and notice this cutie is on sale. We decided to do an exchange (this bag was on sale then got marked back up and now 60% off)
> 
> Flower print mini padlock
> View attachment 3099330
> 
> View attachment 3099331
> 
> View attachment 3099333
> 
> 
> Along with large croc embossed padlock and med studs padlock
> View attachment 3099336



Love the flower print!  I was eyeing a knuckle clutch in the same pattern. Nice picture of the three of them together!!


----------



## fatcat2523

ichan said:


> Love the flower print!  I was eyeing a knuckle clutch in the same pattern. Nice picture of the three of them together!!




The print is so wild and McQ...can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## casseyelsie

fatcat2523 said:


> My mom recently purchased the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket from Holt Renfrew. But she doesn't like into it. Just went to Holt to browse and notice this cutie is on sale. We decided to do an exchange (this bag was on sale then got marked back up and now 60% off)
> 
> Flower print mini padlock
> View attachment 3099330
> 
> View attachment 3099331
> 
> View attachment 3099333
> 
> 
> Along with large croc embossed padlock and med studs padlock
> View attachment 3099336




OMG. That's a true beauty! Congrats [emoji7]


----------



## lovingmybags

fatcat2523 said:


> My mom recently purchased the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket from Holt Renfrew. But she doesn't like into it. Just went to Holt to browse and notice this cutie is on sale. We decided to do an exchange (this bag was on sale then got marked back up and now 60% off)
> 
> Flower print mini padlock
> 
> Along with large croc embossed padlock and med studs padlock
> View attachment 3099336



Love that mini padlock!  I have the large manta clutch in the same print


----------



## fatcat2523

casseyelsie said:


> OMG. That's a true beauty! Congrats [emoji7]




Thank you and the leather is so soft


----------



## fatcat2523

lovingmybags said:


> Love that mini padlock!  I have the large manta clutch in the same print




Show it...I bet it's amazing!


----------



## OneMoreDay

fatcat2523 said:


> My mom recently purchased the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket from Holt Renfrew. But she doesn't like into it. Just went to Holt to browse and notice this cutie is on sale. We decided to do an exchange (this bag was on sale then got marked back up and now 60% off)
> 
> Flower print mini padlock
> View attachment 3099330
> 
> View attachment 3099331
> 
> View attachment 3099333
> 
> 
> Along with large croc embossed padlock and med studs padlock
> View attachment 3099336



Gorgeous family! Congrats!


----------



## lovingmybags

fatcat2523 said:


> Show it...I bet it's amazing!



Will do!  On a vacation right now until Thursday  I just love McQueen's satin and leather!


----------



## fatcat2523

lovingmybags said:


> Will do!  On a vacation right now until Thursday  I just love McQueen's satin and leather!



Thank you


----------



## CoachCruiser

fatcat2523 said:


> My mom recently purchased the Mansur Gavriel mini bucket from Holt Renfrew. But she doesn't like into it. Just went to Holt to browse and notice this cutie is on sale. We decided to do an exchange (this bag was on sale then got marked back up and now 60% off)
> 
> Flower print mini padlock
> View attachment 3099330
> 
> View attachment 3099331
> 
> View attachment 3099333
> 
> 
> Along with large croc embossed padlock and med studs padlock
> View attachment 3099336


Ack!!! I'm JEALOUS! VERY cool McQueen bag. I love the print and the pink sides and handles. Congratulations!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

CoachCruiser said:


> Ack!!! I'm JEALOUS! VERY cool McQueen bag. I love the print and the pink sides and handles. Congratulations!!!


 
Thank you. it is a special one


----------



## zwuncki

My first AMQ bag and I have to choose between these two Mini bags. I love both, the Mini Legend and the Mini Heroine for different reasons, but only can and want to keep one. 

Pros The Mini Heroine
- cheaper than Mini Legend with 50% off and price tag 670&#8364; / Mini Legend is 770&#8364; with only 30% off
- a little different to Mini Legend which is more in style like others
- a little bigger, fits more stuff than the Mini Legend
- interoir looks of higher quality than the Mini Legend which just looks very very cheap
- strap is adjustable and easier to put off than with the Legend

Pros The Mini Legend
- Reptile Leather Look looks more high quality than the simple black leather Mini Heroine
- a little more everyday style
- lighter (400g to 600g)
- strap is thicker and of higher quality to me

They both fit my iPhone 6 Plus and LV Marie Compact wallet which was very important...

Give me some help please. I really love and wanna keep both as they are totally different but own another small expensive bag already, LV Alma BB Vernis! So I don't think I need both! 

Because of price and different style than other bags I tend a little to the Mini Heroine but the Mini Legend with it's reptile look looks really amazing and stylish!


----------



## _purseaddict_

I would choose mini heroine [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## GemsBerry

zwuncki said:


> View attachment 3102566
> 
> 
> My first AMQ bag and I have to choose between these two Mini bags. I love both, the Mini Legend and the Mini Heroine for different reasons, but only can and want to keep one.
> 
> Pros The Mini Heroine
> - cheaper than Mini Legend with 50% off and price tag 670 / Mini Legend is 770 with only 30% off
> - a little different to Mini Legend which is more in style like others
> - a little bigger, fits more stuff than the Mini Legend
> - interoir looks of higher quality than the Mini Legend which just looks very very cheap
> - strap is adjustable and easier to put off than with the Legend
> 
> Pros The Mini Legend
> - Reptile Leather Look looks more high quality than the simple black leather Mini Heroine
> - a little more everyday style
> - lighter (400g to 600g)
> - strap is thicker and of higher quality to me
> 
> They both fit my iPhone 6 Plus and LV Marie Compact wallet which was very important...
> 
> Give me some help please. I really love and wanna keep both as they are totally different but own another small expensive bag already, LV Alma BB Vernis! So I don't think I need both!
> 
> Because of price and different style than other bags I tend a little to the Mini Heroine but the Mini Legend with it's reptile look looks really amazing and stylish!



Mini Legend. to me it looks more balanced, especially when you wear it with strap.


----------



## Lavidav

zwuncki said:


> View attachment 3102566
> 
> 
> My first AMQ bag and I have to choose between these two Mini bags. I love both, the Mini Legend and the Mini Heroine for different reasons, but only can and want to keep one.
> 
> Pros The Mini Heroine
> - cheaper than Mini Legend with 50% off and price tag 670 / Mini Legend is 770 with only 30% off
> - a little different to Mini Legend which is more in style like others
> - a little bigger, fits more stuff than the Mini Legend
> - interoir looks of higher quality than the Mini Legend which just looks very very cheap
> - strap is adjustable and easier to put off than with the Legend
> 
> Pros The Mini Legend
> - Reptile Leather Look looks more high quality than the simple black leather Mini Heroine
> - a little more everyday style
> - lighter (400g to 600g)
> - strap is thicker and of higher quality to me
> 
> They both fit my iPhone 6 Plus and LV Marie Compact wallet which was very important...
> 
> Give me some help please. I really love and wanna keep both as they are totally different but own another small expensive bag already, LV Alma BB Vernis! So I don't think I need both!
> 
> Because of price and different style than other bags I tend a little to the Mini Heroine but the Mini Legend with it's reptile look looks really amazing and stylish!




My choice would be the Legend. Love!


----------



## ichan

One more vote for the mini Heroine. Aside that it is bigger, the shape is unique and as you mentioned, it doesn't look like any other bags' style.
By the way, how big is it - by any chance you can spot some mod pics?


----------



## zwuncki

Thank you all for your input! 

I still can't decide! A good friend says she would take the Legend in a second because it looks good and normal to wear but that I was always someone who liked different style and colors in bags which she doesn't! 
The Legend is way more comfortable to wear because of weight and strap! Still have a few days left to decide! 
What's really annoying with the Legend is the interior! It really looks very cheap, like cheap cotton or something while the Heroine's interior in suede looks very good ! Otherwise I guess I would have gone with the Legend as I wanted to get a LV Nano bag and the Legend looks a lot like the Turenne/LockIt Nano only a bit bigger! 

And the Heroine is pretty much like my LV Alma BB when it comes to size! I don't own a smaller bag like the Legend! Oh man, I would have bought the Heroine without the  with Reptile look in a second I guess! I love that look! Well at the end and with that price it comes to what I'm gonna wear more... I guess that would be the Mini Legend! But 100&#8364; more expensive with only 30% off, Heroine was 50% off, it's still not easy! 

If I take a look at the google pics almost no shots of the Legend but many of the Mini Heroine esp celebs carrying it! 

I try to do some mod shots when I have time! But if you google Mini Heroine you see a lot of people/celebs carry this cute bag!


----------



## CoachCruiser

zwuncki said:


> Thank you all for your input!
> 
> I still can't decide! A good friend says she would take the Legend in a second because it looks good and normal to wear but that I was always someone who liked different style and colors in bags which she doesn't!
> The Legend is way more comfortable to wear because of weight and strap! Still have a few days left to decide!
> What's really annoying with the Legend is the interior! It really looks very cheap, like cheap cotton or something while the Heroine's interior in suede looks very good ! Otherwise I guess I would have gone with the Legend as I wanted to get a LV Nano bag and the Legend looks a lot like the Turenne/LockIt Nano only a bit bigger!
> 
> And the Heroine is pretty much like my LV Alma BB when it comes to size! I don't own a smaller bag like the Legend! Oh man, I would have bought the Heroine without the  with Reptile look in a second I guess! I love that look! Well at the end and with that price it comes to what I'm gonna wear more... I guess that would be the Mini Legend! But 100&#8364; more expensive with only 30% off, Heroine was 50% off, it's still not easy!
> 
> If I take a look at the google pics almost no shots of the Legend but many of the Mini Heroine esp celebs carrying it!
> 
> I try to do some mod shots when I have time! But if you google Mini Heroine you see a lot of people/celebs carry this cute bag!


Mini Heroine in a heartbeat. The design of that bag is SO cool and unique. I want one!!!!

I know what you mean about the reptile look, but the shape of the bag has been done before. The Mini Heroine is different but not so trendy that it will look out of date in another year or whatever. Plus, I agree with you, consideration of the quality of the lining is important. I love a beautiful suede lining inside a bag!!! And from an objective standpoint, you seem to be leaning towards the Mini Heroine. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## aa12

does anyone seem to like this bag or have any experience with it? http://www.farfetch.com/ca/shopping...tem-10926064.aspx?storeid=9336&ffref=lp_60_2_


----------



## skimilk

Hello ladies- I completely fell in love with knuckle duster clutches recently. I only have one evening clutch & it's not a very nice one so I am def due for a nice clutch. The thing is knuckle duster clutches look so narrow and I'm worried it won't fit much at all. Those of you who own a knuckle duster clutch- how do you feel about it? How much can you fit in it? I just need it to fit a phone, a (squishy) coin purse and some makeup...


----------



## zwuncki

I decided for the Mini Heroine because of two things: 

It's a very special bag no other designer offers. Typical AMQ! 
And it looks of higher quality esp the lining! 
And it looks just like nothing else in my collection. I can purchase something similar like the Mini Legend, as good as it looks, from many labels/designers! 

I just love my new Mini Heroine!


----------



## Lavidav

zwuncki said:


> I decided for the Mini Heroine because of two things:
> 
> It's a very special bag no other designer offers. Typical AMQ!
> And it looks of higher quality esp the lining!
> And it looks just like nothing else in my collection. I can purchase something similar like the Mini Legend, as good as it looks, from many labels/designers!
> 
> I just love my new Mini Heroine!




Congrats!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hello. Am new here but lurk on other of sub forums. I'm a massive Lover of McQueen and am trying to find out if the large skull tote came with silver hardware... Anyone know by chance?  I think I'm a bit late on this bag but I saw someone carrying it recently in the tube and loved it completely save for the gold hardware 

Loving the legend btw and seeing all these bags..


----------



## SDDonegan

I just bought my first Alexander McQueen. I went into Niemans looking for Saint Laurent Bag but this baby caught my eye. As you know, AM is known to have eye catching designs but I wanted something fashionable but yet classy for business. I instantly fell in love with the Padlock. I initially wanted it in black but like a kid on Christmas I didnt want to have to wait for it to be delivered so I ended up with the Camel color. I LOVE IT!


----------



## SDDonegan

MinaMinette said:


> I usually hang out on an Alexander Wang thread.  But I LOVE AMQ.  I have been advised several times to use Collonil Waterstop.  I ordered it on Amazon.  It's been said that it helps against transfers of color, for example, rubbing your handbag against your jeans, and also damage from water, etc...  I've used it on 3 items and have had no problems, but don't carry my bags enough in those circumstances.  I've read that the product you've mentioned is a good one too. Do searches on these threads and on Amazon, which is the mother lode of sites.  I've asked several people who are regulars on the A.Wang handbag sites about treatment of their handbags, and Collonil came up many times.  However; I'm sure that the one you chose is just as substantial.  Good luck!


I just bought the Padlock as well in Camel. The lady at Neimans suggested I use Cadillac Cream? She says its what the department stores use but Im curious if it actually stops water...Here in vegas its so dry its purpose is to condition the bag but wondering the other uses.


----------



## SDDonegan

ichan said:


> Just realized all this time I haven't posted my new padlock either. Here's  small padlock tote in pink.


The small tote is so cute! And that color! LOVE! I didnt see many of the small totes when I picked mine up. I love big bags though. Crossing my fingers i dont stuff it and the strap breaks which is usually what happens. Youd think Id know better by now. Anyway, I love the pink. Wish I could find it bigger in this color


----------



## MinaMinette

SDDonegan said:


> I just bought the Padlock as well in Camel. The lady at Neimans suggested I use Cadillac Cream? She says its what the department stores use but Im curious if it actually stops water...Here in vegas its so dry its purpose is to condition the bag but wondering the other uses.


I would read the reviews on Cadillac Cream from Nordstrom and Amazon; it must be on Amazon.  I was reading recently about the importance of treating leather because it's like skin and dries out.  I'd consider a conditioner too in the extreme temperatures that you live in.  How could you go wrong?  ...Unless the conditioner changed the color of the leather........But, if you carried your bag in the rain you also face color changes.  Sometimes I think you just have to go with the bag you have and appreciate the changes as it ages.......Kind of like our own skins, no?


----------



## piaboal

They come in silver hardware as well. I think the black looks really good w gold but I have two totes (large and mini) w silver.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Scored an original Alexander McQueen Elvie bag in hot pink patent leather on eBay - tags attached!!! I LOVE this bag and it makes me happy because it's from his own designs...!!! So excited!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## Picard

SDDonegan said:


> I just bought my first Alexander McQueen. I went into Niemans looking for Saint Laurent Bag but this baby caught my eye. As you know, AM is known to have eye catching designs but I wanted something fashionable but yet classy for business. I instantly fell in love with the Padlock. I initially wanted it in black but like a kid on Christmas I didnt want to have to wait for it to be delivered so I ended up with the Camel color. I LOVE IT!




I loooove it! Nice bag!


----------



## ichan

CoachCruiser said:


> Scored an original Alexander McQueen Elvie bag in hot pink patent leather on eBay - tags attached!!! I LOVE this bag and it makes me happy because it's from his own designs...!!! So excited!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!



Gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## CoachCruiser

ichan said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats


Thank you so much!!!  I know that the Elvie was popular when it came out, but I haven't seen it around in years (other than resale sites). 

It definitely got people's attention when I wore it yesterday, I think because of the high gloss patent leather fuschia. It made me a bit self-conscious, to be honest, because people's eyes went straight to my bag wherever I went, but I just have to get used to it and rock it more often. I LOVE how much room it has, and I love the structured pleats. It's a fantastic design!


----------



## ichan

CoachCruiser said:


> Thank you so much!!!  I know that the Elvie was popular when it came out, but I haven't seen it around in years (other than resale sites).
> 
> It definitely got people's attention when I wore it yesterday, I think because of the high gloss patent leather fuschia. It made me a bit self-conscious, to be honest, because people's eyes went straight to my bag wherever I went, but I just have to get used to it and rock it more often. I LOVE how much room it has, and I love the structured pleats. It's a fantastic design!



I know what your mean about people stares. I usually remind myself they're just jealous lol :sly:

You got such a unique fantastic bag so flaunt what you got girl! :thumbup:


----------



## ichan

SDDonegan said:


> The small tote is so cute! And that color! LOVE! I didnt see many of the small totes when I picked mine up. I love big bags though. Crossing my fingers i dont stuff it and the strap breaks which is usually what happens. Youd think Id know better by now. Anyway, I love the pink. Wish I could find it bigger in this color



Sorry missed your post all this time! I love your camel padlock tote! Actually I was looking for the same color and size but couldn't find one on sale price. Congrats hope you enjoy it very much 

So I ended up with a small bright pink one. I love the color and trying to wear it as often this remaining summer. 

I know what you mean about the strap. So far I've been lucky with the small one though - stuffed it with mine and my husband's stuff (to name a few: 2 giant Android phones,  Samsung Galaxy tablets and 2 big Nintendo 3DS system, which are pretty heavy) and so far so good. I think the handle will keep well as long as I don't overdo it too much...


----------



## SDDonegan

CoachCruiser said:


> Scored an original Alexander McQueen Elvie bag in hot pink patent leather on eBay - tags attached!!! I LOVE this bag and it makes me happy because it's from his own designs...!!! So excited!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!


Oh its NICE!!!!!!! Im in love with pink bags!


----------



## SDDonegan

ichan said:


> Sorry missed your post all this time! I love your camel padlock tote! Actually I was looking for the same color and size but couldn't find one on sale price. Congrats hope you enjoy it very much
> 
> So I ended up with a small bright pink one. I love the color and trying to wear it as often this remaining summer.
> 
> I know what you mean about the strap. So far I've been lucky with the small one though - stuffed it with mine and my husband's stuff (to name a few: 2 giant Android phones,  Samsung Galaxy tablets and 2 big Nintendo 3DS system, which are pretty heavy) and so far so good. I think the handle will keep well as long as I don't overdo it too much...


I actually JUST got back from Abu Dhabi yesterday and I took this tote. I had to use all the free space. It had my ipad, iphone, at one point going my macbook (The airline said my carry on was to heavy so I had to move some things to the tote) and a book...not to mention the normal things I carry in my purse. I was SOOOO very worried about those straps. Whenever I could I sat it on the carryon and pulled the carry on so I didnt actually have to carry the tote and the weight pull the straps. Surprisingly, the straps held up. EXTREMELY well. This baby is definitely well made. That said, Im not making it a habit to fill it to that level anytime soon but glad I had it at the time to do some weight shifting for the flight. 

Ill keep my eye out and if I see it on sale Ill post in here. I think Im going to get it in black as well.


----------



## CoachCruiser

SDDonegan said:


> Oh its NICE!!!!!!! Im in love with pink bags!


Thank you so much!!  This is actually my first pink bag, believe it or not. I love it!


----------



## skimilk

CoachCruiser said:


> Scored an original Alexander McQueen Elvie bag in hot pink patent leather on eBay - tags attached!!! I LOVE this bag and it makes me happy because it's from his own designs...!!! So excited!!! Thanks for letting me share!!!



Hot hot HOT!!!!!! I  it!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hello. Am new here but lurk on other of sub forums. I'm a massive Lover of McQueen and am trying to find out if the large skull tote came with silver hardware... Anyone know by chance?  I think I'm a bit late on this bag but I saw someone carrying it recently in the tube and loved it completely save for the gold hardware
> 
> Loving the legend btw and seeing all these bags..




It comes in both in silver and gold color. If you can't find it at their website, try Farfetch.com.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

dangerouscurves said:


> It comes in both in silver and gold color. If you can't find it at their website, try Farfetch.com.



Are far fetched any good? I've no experience of them. Am still lusting for a McQueen bag. And a scarf. Eek. Must be good but the skull totes are just gorgeous. I travelled next to a lady with one on the tube not so long ago and fell in love with her black and silver large tote.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ukpandagirl said:


> Are far fetched any good? I've no experience of them. Am still lusting for a McQueen bag. And a scarf. Eek. Must be good but the skull totes are just gorgeous. I travelled next to a lady with one on the tube not so long ago and fell in love with her black and silver large tote.




Yes. farfetch.com is good. Sometimes they sell Alexander McQueen bags with versions that are not available on McQueen's website.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes. farfetch.com is good. Sometimes they sell Alexander McQueen bags with versions that are not available on McQueen's website.



And they're genuine? Cool. I will have a look. Thanks for this curves.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ukpandagirl said:


> And they're genuine? Cool. I will have a look. Thanks for this curves.




Yes they are. Farfetch is a legitimate website that sells original only.


----------



## CoachCruiser

skimilk said:


> Hot hot HOT!!!!!! I  it!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## closuitm

I found this bag on poshmark and immediately wondered why this person was selling it as a mcqueen when (it seems to me) it's obviously not..looks to me like an 80s designer.. does anyone here know when McQueen first started making handbags?
This bag just says 'Alexander' and 'made in italy' on the zipper pull. Really doubtful.


----------



## CoachCruiser

closuitm said:


> I found this bag on poshmark and immediately wondered why this person was selling it as a mcqueen when (it seems to me) it's obviously not..looks to me like an 80s designer.. does anyone here know when McQueen first started making handbags?
> This bag just says 'Alexander' and 'made in italy' on the zipper pull. Really doubtful.


2000 is the absolute earliest I can think of, based on his biography. And I'm no expert, by any means. :/


----------



## missmoimoi

Mini croc Legend at Winners Runway downtown Vancouver. $$$$ 1249 CAD


----------



## GemsBerry

missmoimoi said:


> Mini croc Legend at Winners Runway downtown Vancouver. $$$$ 1249 CAD
> View attachment 3146540
> 
> View attachment 3146541
> 
> View attachment 3146542



Thank you for posting Missmoimoi. I want this bag in small. How does it look IRL? usually embossing makes bags look too loud and cheapens the look, but it's a rare occasion when I like it (in this color), at the pictures at least. What do you think, it is still on a neutral and classy side or it's more like mass market cheapy bags?


----------



## Piarpreet

Mini legend 
My first mcqueen 
From myhabit for only 900! I was so happy to find it discounted



Ig muchomatchymatchy


----------



## missmoimoi

Piarpreet said:


> Mini legend
> My first mcqueen
> From myhabit for only 900! I was so happy to find it discounted
> View attachment 3147059
> 
> 
> Ig muchomatchymatchy




Super cute and I adore green!  Congrats [emoji7]


----------



## missmoimoi

GemsBerry said:


> Thank you for posting Missmoimoi. I want this bag in small. How does it look IRL? usually embossing makes bags look too loud and cheapens the look, but it's a rare occasion when I like it (in this color), at the pictures at least. What do you think, it is still on a neutral and classy side or it's more like mass market cheapy bags?




I know what you mean. No, the embossed leather does not look cheap. It's very well done and more like lizard come to think of it. Leather is thick yet supple... Details are high quality and refined - not cheap. The blue is a neutral shade I think - quite wearable. 

Hope you find this in small. This one is mini but damn, quite pricey!


----------



## GemsBerry

missmoimoi said:


> I know what you mean. No, the embossed leather does not look cheap. It's very well done and more like lizard come to think of it. Leather is thick yet supple... Details are high quality and refined - not cheap. The blue is a neutral shade I think - quite wearable.
> 
> Hope you find this in small. This one is mini but damn, quite pricey!



Thank you dear, you gave me green light on it!! if I can put my hands on one, I'll post it here


----------



## casseyelsie

Does anyone here own AMQ Novak?  I'd love to see mod pic [emoji7]


----------



## GemsBerry

casseyelsie said:


> Does anyone here own AMQ Novak?  I'd love to see mod pic [emoji7]



I have a soft mesh version of Novak, here's Beyonce carrying it


----------



## casseyelsie

GemsBerry said:


> I have a soft mesh version of Novak, here's Beyonce carrying it




Thanks GemsBerry.  Pic of bag looked nicer but on mod pic....not so good.  I think I will pass


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Just a quickie to say if you're not all already aware Alexander McQueen are taking part in the big brand sale that's on at Bicester Village from the 8th to the 18th October.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ukpandagirl said:


> Just a quickie to say if you're not all already aware Alexander McQueen are taking part in the big brand sale that's on at Bicester Village from the 8th to the 18th October.




Sometimes I do wish I lived in the  US.


----------



## casseyelsie

dangerouscurves said:


> sometimes i do wish i lived in the  us.




+1!!!!


----------



## cic

Ukpandagirl said:


> Just a quickie to say if you're not all already aware Alexander McQueen are taking part in the big brand sale that's on at Bicester Village from the 8th to the 18th October.


Thank you for the heads up! Just hope it won't be as rainy as London when I go


----------



## Ukpandagirl

dangerouscurves said:


> Sometimes I do wish I lived in the  US.





casseyelsie said:


> +1!!!!



Bicester village is just outside Oxford in England!!! I wish I lived in the US too 



cic said:


> Thank you for the heads up! Just hope it won't be as rainy as London when I go



Many things I can sort, but not the weather!!!!!


----------



## jpin86

I'm thinking about getting the Padlock tote in black with silver hardware (yes, I found it, to whoever it was that was looking). But I hate the skull. Does anyone ever carry this bag without the skull or with something else hanging where the skull is supposed to be?


----------



## lovingmybags

jpin86 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Padlock tote in black with silver hardware (yes, I found it, to whoever it was that was looking). But I hate the skull. Does anyone ever carry this bag without the skull or with something else hanging where the skull is supposed to be?



I looked at my padlock tote; the skull doesn't look detachable.  To me it's rather small, compared to the rest of the bag, so it's not bothersome; however, if that will be an issue to you, I'm unsure if there is an easy solution to your question.  Sorry I can't help...


----------



## Piarpreet

jpin86 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Padlock tote in black with silver hardware (yes, I found it, to whoever it was that was looking). But I hate the skull. Does anyone ever carry this bag without the skull or with something else hanging where the skull is supposed to be?




Why dont you like the skull? You could girlify it if that is what would make it better. Some rhinestone eyes a bow... Add another charm... But i feel the skull is what makes it a mcqueen. Like removing the studs from an alexander wang rocco. Its kind of the point


----------



## ichan

jpin86 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Padlock tote in black with silver hardware (yes, I found it, to whoever it was that was looking). But I hate the skull. Does anyone ever carry this bag without the skull or with something else hanging where the skull is supposed to be?



I have a small padlock and I can take the skull off. I think you should be able to do the same on the larger one. Then you can put something else in place of the skull. 

As for me the main reason I got the bag is because of the skull. My (male boss) was just randomly looking at my bag during a meeting and he immediately got drawn at the skull (he touched it and surprised at how heavy the skull padlock and great quality of the bag). Then again everybody is different I can understand why some people are not into the skulls ^^


----------



## OneMoreDay

An alternative could be the Heroine open tote. There's a padlock too but just a simple one. I've never seen either of these bags in person but they're very similar bags in terms of design.


----------



## casseyelsie

jpin86 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Padlock tote in black with silver hardware (yes, I found it, to whoever it was that was looking). But I hate the skull. Does anyone ever carry this bag without the skull or with something else hanging where the skull is supposed to be?




It's the skull that makes me like the bag lol [emoji23].  But if u really dislike the skull, there r other bags out there with similar shape.  How about Loewe Amazona?  Another 1 is from LV (leather bag, not monogram) but I can't remember the name


----------



## dangerouscurves

The skull is everything!


----------



## _purseaddict_

[emoji173]&#65039;I love the skull on any of Alexander Mcqueen's bag!


----------



## jpin86

casseyelsie said:


> It's the skull that makes me like the bag lol [emoji23].  But if u really dislike the skull, there r other bags out there with similar shape.  How about Loewe Amazona?  Another 1 is from LV (leather bag, not monogram) but I can't remember the name


Hey thanks for the rec! I do like the Loewe Amazona in the small size, but Berdorf says it weights 3 pounds! I think that may be too heavy. I like how the padlock tote is so lightweight. Also, I found the padlock tote for half what I can find the Amazona for. 

Let me know if you think of the LV bag. I went to the LV store, and it didn't seem like there were very many options as far as plain black bags with silver hardware. Neither the speedy nor the SC bag come in plain black with silver hardware. 

I looked at the Cluny and the Brea, but they both looked bulky and overly mature and uptight on me. Plus, they are over twice as much as the McQueen I found. The Lockme bag seems cool and practical maybe, but I don't remember seeing that one.


----------



## jpin86

My main problem is I can't find anything similar that is as lightweight, practical, and comfortable to carry. Also, I love how the padlock tote can be worn cross body or over the shoulder. And it comes in a size that is suitable for me and doesn't look too large or too small (I forget which size - I have it bookmarked somewhere).


----------



## jpin86

ichan said:


> I have a small padlock and I can take the skull off. I think you should be able to do the same on the larger one. Then you can put something else in place of the skull.
> 
> As for me the main reason I got the bag is because of the skull. My (male boss) was just randomly looking at my bag during a meeting and he immediately got drawn at the skull (he touched it and surprised at how heavy the skull padlock and great quality of the bag). Then again everybody is different I can understand why some people are not into the skulls ^^


yeah I don't like the extra weight of the skull.


----------



## jpin86

OneMoreDay said:


> An alternative could be the Heroine open tote. There's a padlock too but just a simple one. I've never seen either of these bags in person but they're very similar bags in terms of design.


Oh I love the look of the open tote! But I can't find it in a small size. 14" wide looks ridiculous on me. I am very thin and I only carry a phone, a wallet, and a lipgloss most of the time. Maybe sunglasses and a tampon as well. But that's seriously it. I'm very intolerant of extra weight or anything bulky or uncomfortable.


----------



## OneMoreDay

jpin86 said:


> Oh I love the look of the open tote! But I can't find it in a small size. 14" wide looks ridiculous on me. I am very thin and I only carry a phone, a wallet, and a lipgloss most of the time. Maybe sunglasses and a tampon as well. But that's seriously it. I'm very intolerant of extra weight or anything bulky or uncomfortable.



Generally, the design will contribute to the weight enormously. Especially if it's a structured bag and has separate compartments. The added materials needed to construct means extra weight. In your case, a zip tote without any compartments or added embellishments is ideal.

You seem to be very taken by the design of the Padlock (and it also seems to suit your size and weight requirements), so maybe you've already found THE bag. The skull is definitely detachable as it's a working padlock.


----------



## jpin86

OneMoreDay said:


> Generally, the design will contribute to the weight enormously. Especially if it's a structured bag and has separate compartments. The added materials needed to construct means extra weight. In your case, a zip tote without any compartments or added embellishments is ideal.
> 
> You seem to be very taken by the design of the Padlock (and it also seems to suit your size and weight requirements), so maybe you've already found THE bag. The skull is definitely detachable as it's a working padlock.


Yeah, I think maybe so. I am tempted to get both the Padlock and the 2Jours (a lightweight structured bag with compartments) now, so I have all bases covered. Is McQueen quality on par with Givenchy, Fendi, and Saint Laurent? I didn't look closely at the store because I thought it only came with gold hardware.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

I love personally the style of this bag and for me the padlock sets it off as I love the way it hangs and works but if you don't like it, remove it, I don't think it will compromise the design and of the bag and if it's a weight thing, it's got to work for you, so make it lighter.  

I think quality wise they're on par with their competition.


----------



## blondieuk

So I hear it's national handbag day or something? So I had to treat myself to the Alexander McQueen
Black Padlock Buffalo Leather Shoulder Bag with my birthday money from my lovely husband! It's a little heavy and the magnet isn't brilliant (I need to downsize my junk)
What do you think ladies? Xx


----------



## dangerouscurves

blondieuk said:


> View attachment 3153429
> View attachment 3153430
> 
> So I hear it's national handbag day or something? So I had to treat myself to the Alexander McQueen
> Black Padlock Buffalo Leather Shoulder Bag with my birthday money from my lovely husband! It's a little heavy and the magnet isn't brilliant (I need to downsize my junk)
> What do you think ladies? Xx




Beautiful bag and beautiful leather! Wish they use this laeather on Padlock satchels as well.


----------



## papertiger

closuitm said:


> I found this bag on poshmark and immediately wondered why this person was selling it as a mcqueen when (it seems to me) it's obviously not..looks to me like an 80s designer.. does anyone here know when McQueen first started making handbags?
> This bag just says 'Alexander' and 'made in italy' on the zipper pull. Really doubtful.





CoachCruiser said:


> 2000 is the absolute earliest I can think of, based on his biography. And I'm no expert, by any means. :/




AW 2005 with the Novak


----------



## casseyelsie

blondieuk said:


> View attachment 3153429
> View attachment 3153430
> 
> So I hear it's national handbag day or something? So I had to treat myself to the Alexander McQueen
> Black Padlock Buffalo Leather Shoulder Bag with my birthday money from my lovely husband! It's a little heavy and the magnet isn't brilliant (I need to downsize my junk)
> What do you think ladies? Xx




I think the bag is Cute!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

blondieuk said:


> View attachment 3153429
> View attachment 3153430
> 
> So I hear it's national handbag day or something? So I had to treat myself to the Alexander McQueen
> Black Padlock Buffalo Leather Shoulder Bag with my birthday money from my lovely husband! It's a little heavy and the magnet isn't brilliant (I need to downsize my junk)
> What do you think ladies? Xx



Lovely McQueen ... Just gorgeous. Padlock and all!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Winners downtown today 1229 CAD. No dust bag though


----------



## Mdzluxe

Fabulous love it


----------



## Mdzluxe

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;I love the skull on any of Alexander Mcqueen's bag!


.  That's my new bb


----------



## missmoimoi

Large 1499 CAD. Downtown Winners


----------



## alansgail

missmoimoi said:


> Large 1499 CAD. Downtown Winners
> View attachment 3178903


This bag is a work of art, plain and simple!


----------



## indiaink

Does anybody have the mini Ruin?  if so, thoughts?  Is it heavy?  TIA.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

blondieuk said:


> View attachment 3153429
> View attachment 3153430
> 
> So I hear it's national handbag day or something? So I had to treat myself to the Alexander McQueen
> Black Padlock Buffalo Leather Shoulder Bag with my birthday money from my lovely husband! It's a little heavy and the magnet isn't brilliant (I need to downsize my junk)
> What do you think ladies? Xx



Sorry I've been really slack and not been here for a while.  I love your bag. It's gorge.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

I believe the McQueen sample sale is next week in London at the McQueen store. Invite only on Wednesday but then public Thursday/Friday I believe.


----------



## WednesdayAddams

McQueen bags are so stunning! I have the padlock tote and the heroine tote on my wishlist


----------



## ichan

Hi ladies, what do you think of this diamond de manta clutch? Ugly/tacky/cute/? Farfetch has it now on sale.


----------



## fashion16

^^^cute but not practical.


----------



## WednesdayAddams

^^ I like it but it wouldn't get a lot of wear in my case x


----------



## Lavidav

ichan said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this diamond de manta clutch? Ugly/tacky/cute/? Farfetch has it now on sale.




I have to say, I don't care for this at all. It's like a chandelier on a clutch


----------



## MinaAnais

Hi, does anybody know what is the repair and refurbishment policy of McQueen? I have an  bag which needs some tlc and wonder if they offer any service.

I emailed some time ago but they haven't answered yet....


----------



## CoachCruiser

Got this today on sale at Neimans...it's the mini padlock in "magenta," but I love it because it's more of a pinky/purple rather than a straight hot pink.  I love the silver hardware!


----------



## JennieC917

ichan said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this diamond de manta clutch? Ugly/tacky/cute/? Farfetch has it now on sale.


I love the pattern on this but I have a different pattern demanta and it's not a user friendly structure.


----------



## GemsBerry

CoachCruiser said:


> Got this today on sale at Neimans...it's the mini padlock in "magenta," but I love it because it's more of a pinky/purple rather than a straight hot pink.  I love the silver hardware!



Beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Took my bag out for brunch today. I love it.


----------



## Tiare

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Took my bag out for brunch today. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200297



I've had my eye on this bag for awhile. Is it really shiny in person? Any chance for another mod picture in brighter light?


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Tiare said:


> I've had my eye on this bag for awhile. Is it really shiny in person? Any chance for another mod picture in brighter light?




Not super shiny. Hopefully this is a better pic.


----------



## Picard

Faboulous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Tiare

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not super shiny. Hopefully this is a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200687



Awesome, looks great!!! Thanks for the additional picture!


----------



## WednesdayAddams

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not super shiny. Hopefully this is a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200687



I am in love with your bag!!


----------



## GemsBerry

Alexandermcqueen.com has sale going on right now for 40% off. I got two bags, Padlock mini and small but I can only keep one


----------



## Alex575

GemsBerry said:


> Alexandermcqueen.com has sale going on right now for 40% off. I got two bags, Padlock mini and small but I can only keep one



Thanks for the heads-up GemsBerry! I bought a scarf and wallet.


----------



## msd_bags

GemsBerry said:


> Alexandermcqueen.com has sale going on right now for 40% off. I got two bags, Padlock mini and small but I can only keep one


I'm tempted to get a small Padlock!! Had I known there was gonna be a sale, I would not have bought a bag during the BF sale.  

Btw, may I ask how often the site have sales and when?  Thanks!


----------



## GemsBerry

Alex575 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up GemsBerry! I bought a scarf and wallet.



You are welcome Alex. Yay, post pics when they arrive


----------



## GemsBerry

msd_bags said:


> I'm tempted to get a small Padlock!! Had I known there was gonna be a sale, I would not have bought a bag during the BF sale.
> 
> Btw, may I ask how often the site have sales and when?  Thanks!



I think sales are twice a year, thanksgiving sale for sure. I just keep checking their site.


----------



## estrella.bribie

CoachCruiser said:


> Got this today on sale at Neimans...it's the mini padlock in "magenta," but I love it because it's more of a pinky/purple rather than a straight hot pink.  I love the silver hardware!



Gorgeee&#128525;


----------



## CoachCruiser

estrella.bribie said:


> Gorgeee&#128525;


Thank you so much! I love it.  This is a slightly better pic - it's hard to capture how gorgeous the color actually is!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not super shiny. Hopefully this is a better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200687


This is SO STUNNING!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Alex575

GemsBerry said:


> You are welcome Alex. Yay, post pics when they arrive



My wallet and scarf arrived today. And thanks to GemsBerry, I got them at a discount!


----------



## Picard

The wallet with the skull is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Does anyone know what year's collection this bag is from? I can't seem to find that information.


----------



## GemsBerry

Alex575 said:


> My wallet and scarf arrived today. And thanks to GemsBerry, I got them at a discount!



Wow, nice,congrats!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Picard said:


> The wallet with the skull is amazing!!!!!




I was thinking the same thing! I loooove it!


----------



## Alex575

Picard said:


> The wallet with the skull is amazing!!!!!





> I was thinking the same thing! I loooove it!




Thanks, Picard and Piarpreet.


----------



## SpookyGal

Dallas_Girl said:


> Does anyone know what year's collection this bag is from? I can't seem to find that information.



It's the current collection. I have seen it for sale on a few online European stores. It retails for around &#8364;1800.


----------



## lvmon

I just purchased small skull padlock tote in black, silver hardware, love the size and how the zipper opens wide. Question for those who own this bag for a while, how is the hardware holding up over time. Mine doesn't look so shiny for a new bag! Thanks in advance.


----------



## dee96789

Waiting on my new bag... Got the large/medium (website said medium order confirmation said large) padlock zip around satchel from NM in flesh... Worried it will be too big and need to know how to treat to minimize color transfer. It was such a good deal ($795) after discount I could resist! It will be my first piece.  Any opinions?


----------



## lorihmatthews

My newest acquisition. It is exquisite! A mini Heroine made with water snake, pony hair, and leather, with a suede interior.


----------



## megt10

lorihmatthews said:


> My newest acquisition. It is exquisite! A mini Heroine made with water snake, pony hair, and leather, with a suede interior.



It really is gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## Miss World

missmoimoi said:


> Large 1499 CAD. Downtown Winners
> View attachment 3178903



Nice bag! Did Louis Vuitton copy this bag? Because the Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit bag looks a lot like this Alexander McQueen Legend Bag.


----------



## CoachCruiser

dee96789 said:


> Waiting on my new bag... Got the large/medium (website said medium order confirmation said large) padlock zip around satchel from NM in flesh... Worried it will be too big and need to know how to treat to minimize color transfer. It was such a good deal ($795) after discount I could resist! It will be my first piece.  Any opinions?


I think it will be a big bag, and I'm not sure how to recommend against color transfer (other than avoiding contact with very dark denim), but I just had to say what a gorgeous color this is - I saw it at Neimans. You got a fantastic deal!


----------



## dee96789

CoachCruiser said:


> I think it will be a big bag, and I'm not sure how to recommend against color transfer (other than avoiding contact with very dark denim), but I just had to say what a gorgeous color this is - I saw it at Neimans. You got a fantastic deal!



I ended up returning it... Sniff, the bag ended up being saggy and a bit mishappen rather than more structured like the others we saw in the store. Even the SA at NM was surprised at its shape. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## CoachCruiser

dee96789 said:


> I ended up returning it... Sniff, the bag ended up being saggy and a bit mishappen rather than more structured like the others we saw in the store. Even the SA at NM was surprised at its shape. Oh well, maybe next time.


Bummer!  I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Hi all! I just got a grey Padlock Zip Around yesterday at Holt Renfrew for Boxing Day - woohoo!  Just curious if anyone can tell me what authenticity cards or certificates came with their McQueen bags? (This style and others?) I don't doubt the authenticity of this bag, but all I got is one of those small paper tabs that says "Alexander McQueen Controlled 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0".  I checked my De Manta tote and same thing.  Is this the norm?  I thought there would be an authenticity card with serial number included wit hall the bags, or at least the more expensive ones! (Maybe this isn't considered one of the more expensive ones?) Thx!


----------



## Alex575

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi all! I just got a grey Padlock Zip Around yesterday at Holt Renfrew for Boxing Day - woohoo!  Just curious if anyone can tell me what authenticity cards or certificates came with their McQueen bags? (This style and others?) I don't doubt the authenticity of this bag, but all I got is one of those small paper tabs that says "Alexander McQueen Controlled 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0".  I checked my De Manta tote and same thing.  Is this the norm?  I thought there would be an authenticity card with serial number included wit hall the bags, or at least the more expensive ones! (Maybe this isn't considered one of the more expensive ones?) Thx!



I only got the small paper tag, too, with the numbers and another larger sized tag that had a bar code and some numbers on it with the words "Alexander McQueen" but I think that was the store's own id tag. I have the small Padlock Zip Around that I bought from Neiman Marcus a while back. 

Mine was the older version of the bag where the top handles aren't hinged.


----------



## Strawberree

ChanelCanuck said:


> Hi all! I just got a grey Padlock Zip Around yesterday at Holt Renfrew for Boxing Day - woohoo!  Just curious if anyone can tell me what authenticity cards or certificates came with their McQueen bags? (This style and others?) I don't doubt the authenticity of this bag, but all I got is one of those small paper tabs that says "Alexander McQueen Controlled 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0".  I checked my De Manta tote and same thing.  Is this the norm?  I thought there would be an authenticity card with serial number included wit hall the bags, or at least the more expensive ones! (Maybe this isn't considered one of the more expensive ones?) Thx!




I was at Selfridges on Boxing day and there were about three lovely McQueens for over £1500 each (approx 50% off) and none of them had any serial numbers i could find...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

SpookyGal said:


> It's the current collection. I have seen it for sale on a few online European stores. It retails for around 1800.



Thank you 

I found a crazy deal it looks like. I did purchase it for less than 500

It's a really pretty bag and excited to use it


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Strawberree said:


> I was at Selfridges on Boxing day and there were about three lovely McQueens for over £1500 each (approx 50% off) and none of them had any serial numbers i could find...




OK, thanks guys. Whew!

Which bags were 50% off?

I managed to score this guy for CDN$508 on Boxing Day in Vancouver!


----------



## HotRedBag

icechick said:


> I can finally start posting pics again ! Anyway, she came on tuesday  , I think, and here she is: Miss Olive sitting pretty next to her big sister Miss red


Beautiful!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ChanelCanuck said:


> OK, thanks guys. Whew!
> 
> Which bags were 50% off?
> 
> I managed to score this guy for CDN$508 on Boxing Day in Vancouver!
> View attachment 3224965


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Ukpandagirl said:


>



Haha, thanks! It's like US$355.  I'll be going to the UK in the fall though, and I'm hopefully but not optimistic I'll score a deal like this there!


----------



## Lavidav

ChanelCanuck said:


> OK, thanks guys. Whew!
> 
> Which bags were 50% off?
> 
> I managed to score this guy for CDN$508 on Boxing Day in Vancouver!
> View attachment 3224965




Gorgeous!


----------



## CoachCruiser

My latest acquisition - couldn't resist. It was marked down repeatedly at Neimans. I love it!!!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

CoachCruiser said:


> My latest acquisition - couldn't resist. It was marked down repeatedly at Neimans. I love it!!!



Gorgeous!!  Love the two tone.  Can I ask how much??


----------



## WednesdayAddams

CoachCruiser said:


> My latest acquisition - couldn't resist. It was marked down repeatedly at Neimans. I love it!!!



what a gorgeous number! LOVE IT!


----------



## papertiger

lorihmatthews said:


> My newest acquisition. It is exquisite! A mini Heroine made with water snake, pony hair, and leather, with a suede interior.



If you read the description without seeing the bag you wouldn't think it would work but it does, it's just wow wow wow  Exquisite is the word, I could imagine Daphne Guinness owning this, so pleased a fellow tPFer is walking around rocking it  . 



ChanelCanuck said:


> OK, thanks guys. Whew!
> 
> Which bags were 50% off?
> 
> I managed to score this guy for CDN$508 on Boxing Day in Vancouver!
> View attachment 3224965



Great price and such a classic, congratulations to you  



CoachCruiser said:


> My latest acquisition - couldn't resist. It was marked down repeatedly at Neimans. I love it!!!



Sometimes I can't understand how/why such a bag can even make it to markdown, it's soooo chic


----------



## Brittaxo

Hi!

Sort of new here. Been lurking for a long time lol.

I got this little guy for Christmas. It's definitely love [emoji7]

You can even see half of a McQueen shoe in the background (I officially have a family[emoji39])


----------



## lorihmatthews

papertiger said:


> If you read the description without seeing the bag you wouldn't think it would work but it does, it's just wow wow wow  Exquisite is the word, I could imagine Daphne Guinness owning this, so pleased a fellow tPFer is walking around rocking it  .



Thank you! It is definitely very, very special. 



CoachCruiser said:


> My latest acquisition - couldn't resist. It was marked down repeatedly at Neimans. I love it!!!



I have had my eye on this one! Great choice!


----------



## Jaime

So I bought my last bag of the sale season, I am on a ban for this year but I bought a small pink padlock bag in sales before christmas which was in such shocking condition and such bad quality it went back. Then I grabbed a large croc embossed in Bordeaux which was only US$590 so cheaper than the other one and to replace that one (my justification for that one last bag of the sale period before I ban myself from shopping sites!!!).
I receive it today hopefully, I am hoping the bad quality of the other one I received isn't standard for AM bags because they look so beautiful in pictures. Was really disappointed with the last one especially since it had been on my wishlist on two sites for most of the year.

Its this one:


----------



## plastic-fish

I have been lusting after this beauty for months and treated myself on boxing day. I was shocked (and thankful) it hadn't been snapped up over Christmas. Even though it's a small sized bag, it holds a lot. Something about red and black just does me in, must have...only when it goes on sale though...


----------



## dangerouscurves

plastic-fish said:


> I have been lusting after this beauty for months and treated myself on boxing day. I was shocked (and thankful) it hadn't been snapped up over Christmas. Even though it's a small sized bag, it holds a lot. Something about red and black just does me in, must have...only when it goes on sale though...




May I know what you can fit in inside? Thank you! [emoji9]


----------



## CoachCruiser

plastic-fish said:


> I have been lusting after this beauty for months and treated myself on boxing day. I was shocked (and thankful) it hadn't been snapped up over Christmas. Even though it's a small sized bag, it holds a lot. Something about red and black just does me in, must have...only when it goes on sale though...


Oh my gosh, I LOVE this print! I've admired this forever! If it had been among the ones on sale at my store, I would have snapped it up myself! Congrats!


----------



## plastic-fish

CoachCruiser said:


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE this print! I've admired this forever! If it had been among the ones on sale at my store, I would have snapped it up myself! Congrats!


 
Thank you, I love it too, makes me smile...  



dangerouscurves said:


> May I know what you can fit in inside? Thank you! [emoji9]


 
I've got a pic included but it holds my LV make-up bag, which never has make-up but all those little bits that roll around in your bag. I also have a mid-sized wallet, thick-ish card case, sunscreen, random papers (not a lot though) and my iPhone 6 Plus which isn't in the photo cuz it was needed to take the pic...


----------



## plastic-fish

One more of the stuff inside....  I didn't mention this is the mini-satchel.  For a mini, you can fit a lot inside...


----------



## Mariapia

plastic-fish said:


> I have been lusting after this beauty for months and treated myself on boxing day. I was shocked (and thankful) it hadn't been snapped up over Christmas. Even though it's a small sized bag, it holds a lot. Something about red and black just does me in, must have...only when it goes on sale though...




Wow! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Your bag is to die for , plastic-fish![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dangerouscurves

plastic-fish said:


> One more of the stuff inside....  I didn't mention this is the mini-satchel.  For a mini, you can fit a lot inside...




Wow!!!! It fits a lot. Thank you for the reply and the answer [emoji4]


----------



## Jaime

My croc embossed padlock has arrived:





Glad to see the last one I received wasn't normal quality for this brand because this one is perfect!


----------



## Brittaxo

Jaime said:


> My croc embossed padlock has arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the last one I received wasn't normal quality for this brand because this one is perfect!




I might be drooling a little bit. So gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Jaime

Definitely much nicer than I expected! And it's huge which is great. Now I'm undecided, I also have a Tods note tote which I intended to keep but really shouldn't keep both. So need to make a decision on that.


----------



## Alex575

plastic-fish said:


> One more of the stuff inside....  I didn't mention this is the mini-satchel.  For a mini, you can fit a lot inside...



I love how much you fit into the mini and how organized your stuff is.  Very nice!


----------



## Flemxxxx

Fantastic


----------



## Flemxxxx

The gold is so fab


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Jaime said:


> So I bought my last bag of the sale season, I am on a ban for this year but I bought a small pink padlock bag in sales before christmas which was in such shocking condition and such bad quality it went back. Then I grabbed a large croc embossed in Bordeaux which was only US$590 so cheaper than the other one and to replace that one (my justification for that one last bag of the sale period before I ban myself from shopping sites!!!).
> I receive it today hopefully, I am hoping the bad quality of the other one I received isn't standard for AM bags because they look so beautiful in pictures. Was really disappointed with the last one especially since it had been on my wishlist on two sites for most of the year.
> 
> Its this one:
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/587114/587114_in_pp.jpg




Where were you able to get it for such a good price?


----------



## Jaime

In the Net a porter sale.


----------



## Brittaxo

Jaime said:


> Definitely much nicer than I expected! And it's huge which is great. Now I'm undecided, I also have a Tods note tote which I intended to keep but really shouldn't keep both. So need to make a decision on that.




Maybe I'm biased because McQueen has been my favourite for a very long time, but I could keep the padlock over the Tods. I think it's a way more interesting bag.


----------



## Jaime

It is you're right, the Tods is just such high quality and the leather so soft!
But I have just made the decision to sell 6 bags I never use so that should cover keeping them both. I still have some time to decide!


----------



## plastic-fish

Mariapia said:


> Wow! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Your bag is to die for , plastic-fish![emoji173]&#65039;





dangerouscurves said:


> Wow!!!! It fits a lot. Thank you for the reply and the answer [emoji4]





Alex575 said:


> I love how much you fit into the mini and how organized your stuff is.  Very nice!



Thanks Mariapia, dangerouscurves and Alex575, have a wonderful weekend


----------



## kajsabet

I am new at this forum and I have some question and need advise about the Alexander McQueen Padlock tote (size small):

How do you find the quality? 
Is it good bag for every day use? And for work?
Do you love your bag?
Do I need one?

The reason I am asking is becasue I bought one today and I don't know whether to keep it or not. Don't get me wrong - I LOVE the bag BUT they only had silver hardware (the bag is black) and I prefer the gold. And I bought me a Mulberry Bayswater last week so my bag account for this half year is quite empty. AND my personal laptop won't fit!! My laptop from work does but not my personal one, and I was really looking for a smooth bag that would fit my laptop as well (but I almost never bring it with me, but want to be able to).

The reason why I bought the bag now is cause the retailer told me it was the last bag and they haven't ordered any more for the future. I live in Sweden and as far as I know we only have one shop where they sell Alexander McQueen, so if they stop selling the padlock I will have a huge problem getting one (I really can't buy online since they never ship over seas...).

And one thing she told me that got me thinking a lot is that Alexander McQueen will cut down on the skulls and go for bags like Legend and Heroine. Have you heard this? She got the information from the McQueen-team when they visited a month ago.


----------



## kajsabet

I actually went back to the store the day after my post. The woman who told me they would stop selling the bag really felt bad cause when she had found some more padlock tote bags. And she was happy that I came back so she could tell me when I still had chance to return it. 

So...I no longer own the padlock tote. I will probably buy it later with GH instead of SH, but I am not sure. 

And I still wonder if anyone alse have heard that the McQueen team will cut down on the skulls?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi kajsabet...

I haven't heard about the cut down on the skull motif - that's interesting. I'll have to keep my ears open for more news.

I'm glad you still have some to choose from -- you should get the hardware that you want for a bag that expensive.

I have a beautiful black and white padlock bag (silver hardware) that I adore which I got for a great price...I have to say, it's one of the coolest bags I own....and despite McQueen's popularity, I still have yet to see a McQueen padlock tote on ANYONE I've been around in the Boston area. That's saying a lot, because I think ladies around here are quite interested in bags in general.


----------



## msd_bags

kajsabet said:


> I actually went back to the store the day after my post. The woman who told me they would stop selling the bag really felt bad cause when she had found some more padlock tote bags. And she was happy that I came back so she could tell me when I still had chance to return it.
> 
> So...I no longer own the padlock tote. I will probably buy it later with GH instead of SH, but I am not sure.
> 
> And I still wonder if anyone alse have heard that the McQueen team will cut down on the skulls?


Regardless whether this cut down will happen or not, that post of yours was what pushed me to finally pull the trigger on a small Padlock bag!   I have been lusting for one since last year.  I've been going to the boutique here (I'm in Asia) to find out if there are sales. There was one late last year, but it was still not attractive for me to pull the trigger on. Then I saw it offered on sale at reebonz.com.  Still I resisted.  Black Friday sales, Christmas sales, etc.  So many sales really. Then I saw here that it might be produced less.  That did it!! I asked my Singapore based niece to buy it for me once and for all (if I buy it from my country, there will be high custom duties and taxes!!)!  I got the one in beige, I forgot official color name. Now, I'm thinking if I should let go of my Balenciaga City in Latte, to ease the guilt of buying yet another bag. 

I really like the new generation where the edges are colored the same as the leather color (didn't really like the black edges before).


----------



## Brittaxo

kajsabet said:


> I actually went back to the store the day after my post. The woman who told me they would stop selling the bag really felt bad cause when she had found some more padlock tote bags. And she was happy that I came back so she could tell me when I still had chance to return it.
> 
> So...I no longer own the padlock tote. I will probably buy it later with GH instead of SH, but I am not sure.
> 
> And I still wonder if anyone alse have heard that the McQueen team will cut down on the skulls?



To some degree, they already have cut down on the skulls. Particularly on shoes - I own 3 pairs of McQueen shoes and only one of those pairs do not have skulls. They stopped making the flats with skulls (they have had a few variations), they no longer do a smoking slipper with skulls and the shoes in the my avatar are also no longer made and those particular shoes while going through various changes where around for many seasons. It would appear the only shoe left in current collections with a skull is the skull zipper sandal. 

As for bags and SLGs... I don't know - the pre spring/summer still have a full array of padlock totes, knuckle dusters, wallets and card holders.

Also - jewelry is still loaded with skulls

I am not sure that as a McQueen fan for many years I would be overly pleased at the slow phase out of skulls. Its part of the reason I love the brand.


----------



## kajsabet

Some more Alexander McQueen questions (can't stop thinking of all the nice bags haha).

Padlock Tote with pocket:
What do you think of the pocket-variant? Is it annoying och does it make the bag look more interesting?

Legend:
It is so beautiful in design but when I hold it in my hands it feels kind of low quality. Is it only me? Or is it durable and good quality? How does it age?

McQueen bags in general:
The quality again - is it good? I love Mulberry and there is no question about the quality. But with McQueen I am not sure at all. Please prove me wrong (or help me save a lot of money haha). The feeling I get with the bags (not all but most of them) is poor quality but awesome design.


----------



## Jaime

I have not had one very long. But the first small padlock tote I received was shocking quality. Had marks on it and the sealant on the sides was pealing away, totally gone in some places. And it was on sale but not enough to make up for the faults. It also wasn't the nicest leather. I told the store this, explained about the mark (one quite big) also the sealant issue and sent it back. Sure enough they put it back up to be sold, someone bought it and it never popped back up again. I guess some aren't as fussy as me (or that's normal for the brand?)
I have since got a croc embossed large one (which was on sale for less than the damaged one I returned) Total opposite in terms of quality than the last. Leather is nicer but different being a different type, sealant is all there and looks pretty solid and there is no issues on the bag anywhere. So from that it looks like great quality but not sure how it will wear.

Just ordered a legend too so I'm not sure how that will be will see when it arrives today.

I have quite a few Mulberry bags also, when I was buying the quality was great but when I moved into another brand I started noticing quite a few complaints about the quality dropping, not being what it used to be and prices going up, is this no longer the case?


----------



## kajsabet

Yeah, I have read a lot about the uneven quality which makes me a little scared. The bags are not cheap and for that cost you shouldn't have to worry about quality. 

I would love to hear your input on the legend - it is a very beutiful bag. I could stare at it for hours 

I am not an expert at Mulberry (bought my first two years ago). But I definitely think you could notice the good quality easily (I have Alexa and Bayswater Buckle) BUT I am quite picky about quality so there are some bags I wouldn't buy I guess. The quality may have dropped but it still seems to be in the top in their price segment (haven't compared ALL brands in the price segment but I think you understand what I mean ).


----------



## Jaime

It has just arrived. I like it more than I thought I would but I am not sure I will keep it. I have bought a few bags over the last few weeks and I'm not supposed to be buying any this year (I have sold 3 in the last two weeks though so I guess that's a positive!).
I've just been buying a couple in the sales but I don't think I will keep them all!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just bought on EBay a pre-loved small Padlock in Green. I had one in blue with old handle design. I'm excited about the new one [emoji4]. I can't wait till I get it in my hand! I hope the bag has no quality issue. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brittaxo

dangerouscurves said:


> Just bought on EBay a pre-loved small Padlock in Green. I had one in blue with old handle design. I'm excited about the new one [emoji4]. I can't wait till I get it in my hand! I hope the bag has no quality issue. Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 3241273




Ohh pretty!! Love that color with SWH. Post a pic when you get it [emoji7]


----------



## Jaime

My legend that arrived today!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brittaxo said:


> Ohh pretty!! Love that color with SWH. Post a pic when you get it [emoji7]





Thank you! I'll definitely do that [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jaime said:


> My legend that arrived today!




I love this color combo!


----------



## kajsabet

Wow! It is so beautiful! That color and the black one are my favourites! Size small?

Please give us a review when you have time  I am curiuos about quality, what fits (i.e. laptop), how it ages and how you can wear it (strap - feels good? Looks good? Etc)


----------



## kajsabet

My post was a replay on this


----------



## Alex575

Jaime said:


> My legend that arrived today!



Very nice! I like the colors too.


----------



## mpepe32

CoachCruiser said:


> Got this today on sale at Neimans...it's the mini padlock in "magenta," but I love it because it's more of a pinky/purple rather than a straight hot pink.  I love the silver hardware!


 
Congrats 


I just purchased a mini legend in the magenta color  but it hasn't arrived yet  Can I wear this bag year round or do you think its only acceptable in the spring and summer?  TIA


----------



## Brittaxo

mpepe32 said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> I just purchased a mini legend in the magenta color  but it hasn't arrived yet  Can I wear this bag year round or do you think its only acceptable in the spring and summer?  TIA




It's a dark enough pink that I think you could pull it off. It's hard to tell in the pics if its blue based pink or a red based pink. If it's blue based it will naturally be a cooler color and I think it will be easier to pull off in winter, if it's a red base it might be a little more difficult


----------



## mpepe32

Brittaxo said:


> It's a dark enough pink that I think you could pull it off. It's hard to tell in the pics if its blue based pink or a red based pink. If it's blue based it will naturally be a cooler color and I think it will be easier to pull off in winter, if it's a red base it might be a little more difficult




That is awesome advice!  Thank you!  I have heard its more purplish pink.


----------



## Brittaxo

mpepe32 said:


> That is awesome advice!  Thank you!  I have heard its more purplish pink.




No problem. 

Purple is typically a considered a cool color but there are a few exceptions. Unless this particular bag is an exception I think it will look lovely in the winter [emoji4][emoji4]

It will be easier to tell once it's in your hand.


----------



## CoachCruiser

mpepe32 said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> I just purchased a mini legend in the magenta color  but it hasn't arrived yet  Can I wear this bag year round or do you think its only acceptable in the spring and summer?  TIA


Oh my gosh, your bag is STRIKING! Gorgeous - congrats!!!

By all means, I'd wear this shade of pink all year round, anytime that I wanted. If it was pastel pink, I'd say definitely a spring shade, but this fuschia is a beautiful pop of color that will look good during any season!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Jaime said:


> My legend that arrived today!


This is gorgeous. Congrats! I'm really loving the bi-color legends, especially in this olive!!!


----------



## ichan

Jaime said:


> My croc embossed padlock has arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the last one I received wasn't normal quality for this brand because this one is perfect!



Beautiful! I was eyeing this bag and the medium black one on mcqueen official website. Question: how does the Padlock hardware look to you? Is it shiny metal or a little rusty?

Reason I asked: Just finally received the black medium padlock yesterday. 
The bag is perfect quality EXCEPT for the skull padlock... for some reason it looks rusty all around and somewhat beaten up, not very polished. 

I have another medium padlock in different color and silver hardware (purchased from farfetch) but the hardware quality is much better. ... not sure if the gold one comes more 'rustic' than the silver one. 
I'm planning to email Mcqueen customer service about this and see from there. .


----------



## dangerouscurves

ichan said:


> Beautiful! I was eyeing this bag and the medium black one on mcqueen official website. Question: how does the Padlock hardware look to you? Is it shiny metal or a little rusty?
> 
> Reason I asked: Just finally received the black medium padlock yesterday.
> The bag is perfect quality EXCEPT for the skull padlock... for some reason it looks rusty all around and somewhat beaten up, not very polished.
> 
> I have another medium padlock in different color and silver hardware (purchased from farfetch) but the hardware quality is much better. ... not sure if the gold one comes more 'rustic' than the silver one.
> I'm planning to email Mcqueen customer service about this and see from there. .




I had one with silver hardware, old version handles and now another one. Both with SHW and both looks used. I haven't seen shiny ones actually.


----------



## Brittaxo

dangerouscurves said:


> I had one with silver hardware, old version handles and now another one. Both with SHW and both looks used. I haven't seen shiny ones actually.




^ mine too. Mine is gold but is the same way. All the skulls I have on shoes is this way as well


----------



## Jaime

Same. The gold hardware on my croc embossed, the silver hardware on the one I sent back and the silver hardware on the legend all have a used antique type look about it. Not just the padlock on the totes either, the hardware that attaches the handles is the same on mine.
I wouldn't call it rusted though. But as they are all the same I assumed it was meant to be like that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's here!!!! The small Padlock! [emoji7]. I had the old version that I sold to finance another bag about a year ago. But when they started with the new handles I just had to have it again, but if course I was distracted by other bags. Now I found this gem in Ebay for half of the new price. It was listed as 'used' but it looks and feels new. The leather feels stiffer than the old version but I like it that way. At least it won't make the 'frames' wonky like most of the old versions. The color is darker than in the picture. It's true green and it stays the same in every lights. I think the color is versatile, dark enough in winter but would look pretty in summer. I loooove this bag!!!


----------



## msd_bags

dangerouscurves said:


> She's here!!!! The small Padlock! [emoji7]. I had the old version that I sold to finance another bag about a year ago. But when they started with the new handles I just had to have it again, but if course I was distracted by other bags. Now I found this gem in Ebay for half of the new price. It was listed as 'used' but it looks and feels new. The leather feels stiffer than the old version but I like it that way. At least it won't make the 'frames' wonky like most of the old versions. The color is darker than in the picture. It's true green and it stays the same in every lights. I think the color is versatile, dark enough in winter but would look pretty in summer. I loooove this bag!!!
> View attachment 3243739


This is beautiful!! Lovely color! I'm waiting for a beige padlock bag myself.


----------



## kajsabet

ichan said:


> Beautiful! I was eyeing this bag and the medium black one on mcqueen official website. Question: how does the Padlock hardware look to you? Is it shiny metal or a little rusty?
> 
> Reason I asked: Just finally received the black medium padlock yesterday.
> The bag is perfect quality EXCEPT for the skull padlock... for some reason it looks rusty all around and somewhat beaten up, not very polished.
> 
> I have another medium padlock in different color and silver hardware (purchased from farfetch) but the hardware quality is much better. ... not sure if the gold one comes more 'rustic' than the silver one.
> I'm planning to email Mcqueen customer service about this and see from there. .



This is my favourite of all the padlocks. Really really want one but can't find it in Europe :/


----------



## Brittaxo

dangerouscurves said:


> She's here!!!! The small Padlock! [emoji7]. I had the old version that I sold to finance another bag about a year ago. But when they started with the new handles I just had to have it again, but if course I was distracted by other bags. Now I found this gem in Ebay for half of the new price. It was listed as 'used' but it looks and feels new. The leather feels stiffer than the old version but I like it that way. At least it won't make the 'frames' wonky like most of the old versions. The color is darker than in the picture. It's true green and it stays the same in every lights. I think the color is versatile, dark enough in winter but would look pretty in summer. I loooove this bag!!!
> View attachment 3243739




She's gorgeous!! I've never really been a green person but I love this color. Truly stunning, congrats dangerouscurves!!! 

Also - I love the fact that the leather is stiffer than it used to be and I'm glad I didn't get one right when they joined the line, I don't like it when a bag gets slouchy when they look like they should be more structured.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brittaxo said:


> She's gorgeous!! I've never really been a green person but I love this color. Truly stunning, congrats dangerouscurves!!!
> 
> Also - I love the fact that the leather is stiffer than it used to be and I'm glad I didn't get one right when they joined the line, I don't like it when a bag gets slouchy when they look like they should be more structured.




Thank you!!! I love all colors on handbag except yellow. Lol! I have to say green is a difficult color to combine with but thankfully I wear lots of green and yellow and blue as well.

Here are some pictures of my old small Padlock. Notice how floppy the bag was [emoji4].


----------



## Brittaxo

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you!!! I love all colors on handbag except yellow. Lol! I have to say green is a difficult color to combine with but thankfully I wear lots of green and yellow and blue as well.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my old small Padlock. Notice how floppy the bag was [emoji4].
> 
> View attachment 3244039
> View attachment 3244040




Still nice but way too slouchy. Also, the hinged handles are nicer, it creates a nicer silhouette when you use the strap. I wear a lot of black, white, grey so I'm a neutral girl, colourful handbags are good for me because they offer that pop of color. But I agree, I don't like yellow [emoji39]

There is a cloud blue padlock in small and mini for SS16 and I want the mini so bad. So bad. 

Maybe I will need to keep my eye out for a pre loved in the same color as yours, the more I see it... The more I get jealous you have it LOL.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brittaxo said:


> Still nice but way too slouchy. Also, the hinged handles are nicer, it creates a nicer silhouette when you use the strap. I wear a lot of black, white, grey so I'm a neutral girl, colourful handbags are good for me because they offer that pop of color. But I agree, I don't like yellow [emoji39]
> 
> There is a cloud blue padlock in small and mini for SS16 and I want the mini so bad. So bad.
> 
> Maybe I will need to keep my eye out for a pre loved in the same color as yours, the more I see it... The more I get jealous you have it LOL.




I suggest you to turn the notification for 'Alexander McQueen Bag' search on your EBay app. I do that and I check it everyday. That's how I got it. Not sure where you are but I've seen a lot of McQueen mini Padlock bags on EBay UK, brand new with tags, for half of the store price [emoji4]. Good luck and I hope you'll get one soon.


----------



## Brittaxo

dangerouscurves said:


> I suggest you to turn the notification for 'Alexander McQueen Bag' search on your EBay app. I do that and I check it everyday. That's how I got it. Not sure where you are but I've seen a lot of McQueen mini Padlock bags on EBay UK, brand new with tags, for half of the store price [emoji4]. Good luck and I hope you'll get one soon.




I'm in Canada so I'm actually considering a full bag ban right now unless it's a HG bag because the loonie is so bad... so so bad. We'll see how long that lasts though lol.

Good tip! Thanks!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brittaxo said:


> I'm in Canada so I'm actually considering a full bag ban right now unless it's a HG bag because the loonie is so bad... so so bad. We'll see how long that lasts though lol.
> 
> Good tip! Thanks!




Hahaha!!!! Good luck!!! [emoji4]


----------



## ichan

dangerouscurves said:


> She's here!!!! The small Padlock! [emoji7]. I had the old version that I sold to finance another bag about a year ago. But when they started with the new handles I just had to have it again, but if course I was distracted by other bags. Now I found this gem in Ebay for half of the new price. It was listed as 'used' but it looks and feels new. The leather feels stiffer than the old version but I like it that way. At least it won't make the 'frames' wonky like most of the old versions. The color is darker than in the picture. It's true green and it stays the same in every lights. I think the color is versatile, dark enough in winter but would look pretty in summer. I loooove this bag!!!
> View attachment 3243739



Stunning color! I'm a big fan of green but never have a green bag in my collection, so this is a great inspiration  enjoy your new purchase! 
Thanks for posting the pics of the older version of Padlock. Never knew about the difference in the styles then, but I have to agree I like the newer style better.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ichan said:


> Stunning color! I'm a big fan of green but never have a green bag in my collection, so this is a great inspiration  enjoy your new purchase!
> Thanks for posting the pics of the older version of Padlock. Never knew about the difference in the styles then, but I have to agree I like the newer style better.




Thank you!!! This green color is very saturated  . If you have planned to get a small Padlock, you should get it. The bag is just so easy to carry and very light for the size.


----------



## Mariapia

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you!!! I love all colors on handbag except yellow. Lol! I have to say green is a difficult color to combine with but thankfully I wear lots of green and yellow and blue as well.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my old small Padlock. Notice how floppy the bag was [emoji4].
> 
> View attachment 3244039
> View attachment 3244040




Wow! I love It, dangerouscurves![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love It, dangerouscurves![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you, Hun!!! [emoji9]


----------



## Bella2016

This is my new bebe. Alexander McQueen crocodile embossed padlock bag and fendi Pom Pom


----------



## Bella2016

dangerouscurves said:


> She's here!!!! The small Padlock! [emoji7]. I had the old version that I sold to finance another bag about a year ago. But when they started with the new handles I just had to have it again, but if course I was distracted by other bags. Now I found this gem in Ebay for half of the new price. It was listed as 'used' but it looks and feels new. The leather feels stiffer than the old version but I like it that way. At least it won't make the 'frames' wonky like most of the old versions. The color is darker than in the picture. It's true green and it stays the same in every lights. I think the color is versatile, dark enough in winter but would look pretty in summer. I loooove this bag!!!
> View attachment 3243739


Beautiful. Love the color


----------



## Bella2016

ichan said:


> Beautiful! I was eyeing this bag and the medium black one on mcqueen official website. Question: how does the Padlock hardware look to you? Is it shiny metal or a little rusty?
> 
> Reason I asked: Just finally received the black medium padlock yesterday.
> The bag is perfect quality EXCEPT for the skull padlock... for some reason it looks rusty all around and somewhat beaten up, not very polished.
> 
> I have another medium padlock in different color and silver hardware (purchased from farfetch) but the hardware quality is much better. ... not sure if the gold one comes more 'rustic' than the silver one.
> I'm planning to email Mcqueen customer service about this and see from there. .


That's the beauty of it.     Mine looks like that.   And I loveeeeeeeee it.


----------



## Bella2016

Jaime said:


> My croc embossed padlock has arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the last one I received wasn't normal quality for this brand because this one is perfect!


How is is your bag doing.  Tell me more about wearing of the bag during the years


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I just bought the same croc padlock bag and find the quality excellent except as it was shipped directly from McQueen, the handle was pressed against the package and slightly mis-shaped. I am hanging the handles on a door knob to reshape. This is the only quality issue I noticed. Otherwise I pre-treated with Lovin My Bags (for shiny leather) and it looks amazing!


----------



## Bella2016

AllisonFay said:


> I just bought the same croc padlock bag and find the quality excellent except as it was shipped directly from McQueen, the handle was pressed against the package and slightly mis-shaped. I am hanging the handles on a door knob to reshape. This is the only quality issue I noticed. Otherwise I pre-treated with Lovin My Bags (for shiny leather) and it looks amazing!




It's a fabulous looking bag


----------



## LilMissCutie

Bella2016 said:


> This is my new bebe. Alexander McQueen crocodile embossed padlock bag and fendi Pom Pom



Love it!!!


----------



## ichan

Bella2016 said:


> This is my new bebe. Alexander McQueen crocodile embossed padlock bag and fendi Pom Pom



We are bag twin! Looks great with the pom pom


----------



## Bella2016

ichan said:


> We are bag twin! Looks great with the pom pom




Thank youuuu. You have the same?


----------



## ichan

Yes I got mine 50% off from Mcqueen site. At first I was a little confused with the 'rustic' and slightly beaten-up skull padlock and was about to contact their customer service. But many people responded that that's the way the hardware is, so I'm glad to hear that  
Funny my other small pink padlock has shiny metal skull padlock... I guess they make the metal different on each color?


----------



## Jaime

Might be the year maybe because I returned a small pink padlock with silver hardware and it was the same.


----------



## Jaime

Bella2016 said:


> How is is your bag doing.  Tell me more about wearing of the bag during the years



I only got mine a couple of weeks ago and haven't used it yet so I'm unsure of how it wears at this stage sorry!


----------



## Bella2016

Jaime said:


> I only got mine a couple of weeks ago and haven't used it yet so I'm unsure of how it wears at this stage sorry!




You got it with the discount??   I did ejjejeje


----------



## Bella2016

ichan said:


> Yes I got mine 50% off from Mcqueen site. At first I was a little confused with the 'rustic' and slightly beaten-up skull padlock and was about to contact their customer service. But many people responded that that's the way the hardware is, so I'm glad to hear that
> Funny my other small pink padlock has shiny metal skull padlock... I guess they make the metal different on each color?




Mine 50%off as well


----------



## Jaime

Bella2016 said:


> You got it with the discount??   I did ejjejeje


I did get it on sale, yes but not from the AM website. Its the large size and was about US$590 from NAP.


----------



## lovingmybags

Anybody know where to get a colorblock Mcqueen legend tote in the large size?  I'm interested in the burgundy/navy combo.


----------



## dangerouscurves

lovingmybags said:


> Anybody know where to get a colorblock Mcqueen legend tote in the large size?  I'm interested in the burgundy/navy combo.




Try FarFetch and MyTheresa.


----------



## lovingmybags

dangerouscurves said:


> Try FarFetch and MyTheresa.



Tried both, and Farfetch is sold out of it.  Thank you for suggesting though!


----------



## lovingmybags

How much are the discounts usually at the Mcqueen outlet?  Contemplating on taking a trip there; thanks!!


----------



## lovingmybags

Just wondering if anyone has seen the Legend shopper totes in person-I only have pictures to go with, and it seems like the leather is a bit thin?  Would appreciate any information.


----------



## lorihmatthews

New skull clutch! This one is perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Jaime

Today's purchase:







Such a good price couldn't hold off :shame:
That's 3 McQueen's in as many weeks... Definitely done now. Now to wait for its arrival.


----------



## kajsabet

Jaime said:


> Today's purchase:
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/510926/510926_in_pp.jpg
> 
> Such a good price couldn't hold off :shame:
> That's 3 McQueen's in as many weeks... Definitely done now. Now to wait for its arrival.



This is my favourite padlock. So simple but still really awesome. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Jaime

Matches fashion for AUD$864 which is about US$600.

Just had an email saying it's about to be shipped meaning I will get it before the end of the week!


----------



## kajsabet

Jaime said:


> Matches fashion for AUD$864 which is about US$600.
> 
> Just had an email saying it's about to be shipped meaning I will get it before the end of the week!



You must have gotten the last one since I can't see it on the website. I would love to see some modelling pics when you get it!


----------



## Jaime

They went pretty quick there was 4 when I ordered. But they've just sold out now.


----------



## Victoriaxxie

Is that in the mini size or small size for that awesome price ?


----------



## Jaime

It is the large.


----------



## Fly66

Introducing my first McQueen bag...purchased at Nordstrom's in November.  It is the Skull Tote in black with black/white python handles, large size.  The python (normally not a fan) is gorgeous--looks almost like lace!   It is the perfect work bag--structured and kind of formal but the skull and snake trim gives it a bit of an edge.


----------



## kajsabet

Fly66 said:


> Introducing my first McQueen bag...purchased at Nordstrom's in November.  It is the Skull Tote in black with black/white python handles, large size.  The python (normally not a fan) is gorgeous--looks almost like lace!   It is the perfect work bag--structured and kind of formal but the skull and snake trim gives it a bit of an edge.



Wow! I've never seen this combo. Really nice!


----------



## Victoriaxxie

Oh wow for such a cheap price good bargain !


----------



## Victoriaxxie

I got my Alexander Macqueen bag in small size and it fits my petite body


----------



## kajsabet

Victoriaxxie said:


> I got my Alexander Macqueen bag in small size and it fits my petite body



WOW! really stunning 
But isn't that the normal size? (or maybe it is called small) 

Exactly that bag I want but they are a little too expensive for me just now since I bought too many this year already...:/


----------



## Fly66

kajsabet said:


> Wow! I've never seen this combo. Really nice!



Thanks! Nordstrom's was the only place I saw it and I really thought it was unique.


----------



## kajsabet

Fly66 said:


> Thanks! Nordstrom's was the only place I saw it and I really thought it was unique.



I really need to get a padlock soon 

I love the black and gold one, but I think I wan't it with some kind of twist/extra detail. The pocket padlock wasn't really for me, but the croc embossed one was a favourite. And now I your combination also fits in my list of favourite padlocks


----------



## Victoriaxxie

Nah there are three sizes  
First one is just called Alexander McQueen padlock bag and then there is small padlock bag and the last is called mini padlock bag  hope this helps


----------



## Jaime

So my black padlock was sent back today. It arrived with out the keys on the leather strip. 4 left when I ordered and I got the dud!!! Anyway they said they would locate it and send but I decided after comparing it to my croc one that I didn't need two huge bags that were the same and I already have a few black bags including an Antigona which is similar size. So I made the decision to send it back and got a mini studded heroine instead which I will receive next week.
I did decide I was going to stop buying the exact same bag in different colours all the time so the keys being left off caused me to reconsider which is a good thing!


----------



## kajsabet

Jaime said:


> So my black padlock was sent back today. It arrived with out the keys on the leather strip. 4 left when I ordered and I got the dud!!! Anyway they said they would locate it and send but I decided after comparing it to my croc one that I didn't need two huge bags that were the same and I already have a few black bags including an Antigona which is similar size. So I made the decision to send it back and got a mini studded heroine instead which I will receive next week.
> I did decide I was going to stop buying the exact same bag in different colours all the time so the keys being left off caused me to reconsider which is a good thing!



Sorry to hear about the keys, but nice to have a studded heroine instead when you already have the padlock bag before.

Well, technically your second padlock was not in a different color - it was the same color


----------



## Jaime

I have the croc in Bordeaux and the one I sent back was the black in normal leather so they we different colours as well as leathers  But same colour as the mini heroine yes. I am not sure if the heroine will be too small but I'm keen to check it out!
But I don't have the time to follow up to find the keys and really, I know I don't need it as much as I wanted it.


----------



## kajsabet

Jaime said:


> I have the croc in Bordeaux and the one I sent back was the black in normal leather so they we different colours as well as leathers  But same colour as the mini heroine yes. I am not sure if the heroine will be too small but I'm keen to check it out!
> But I don't have the time to follow up to find the keys and really, I know I don't need it as much as I wanted it.



Sorry, I thought you were the one who bought the large croc in black haha. So many bags here in this forum 

And I almost count different leather as different color since the appearance differs a lot


----------



## rock_girl

Is this the correct thread to get a McQueen clutch authenticated on?


----------



## kajsabet

Don't think there are any authenticators here. The most I can do is compare pictures of your clutch with my De Manta clutch, but I am definitely not an expert.


----------



## rock_girl

kajsabet said:


> Don't think there are any authenticators here. The most I can do is compare pictures of your clutch with my De Manta clutch, but I am definitely not an expert.




Ah, well that explains why my "authenticate McQueen" search came up empty in tPF. &#128578;

The clutch isn't a De Manta, although I would like one some day, it's my holy grail...the Cathedral clutch. I know there were a limited number made and I think this one is legit, but was hoping for a second opinion.


----------



## kajsabet

rock_girl said:


> Ah, well that explains why my "authenticate McQueen" search came up empty in tPF. &#128578;
> 
> The clutch isn't a De Manta, although I would like one some day, it's my holy grail...the Cathedral clutch. I know there were a limited number made and I think this one is legit, but was hoping for a second opinion.



The Cathedral Clutch!?! OMG, I am very jealous now 

And I just don't know why I thought you had a de manta clutch, I must had been tired when I read your post and my brain thought you had the same kind of clutch as I haha.


----------



## msd_bags

Bought this from Reebonz. I'm in Asia. Love this Small Padlock! I think this color is Rosewood? It didn't come with a color tag. Can anyone confirm pls. Thanks!


----------



## lorihmatthews

rock_girl said:


> Ah, well that explains why my "authenticate McQueen" search came up empty in tPF. &#128578;
> 
> The clutch isn't a De Manta, although I would like one some day, it's my holy grail...the Cathedral clutch. I know there were a limited number made and I think this one is legit, but was hoping for a second opinion.



Did you get it? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## rock_girl

lorihmatthews said:


> Did you get it? Inquiring minds want to know.




Yup! I sure did. [emoji3][emoji3]

I have 14 days to return it if I want, and the only thing I can't decide about is whether the wear to the brass is something I can live with... &#129300; I emailed AMQ in the UK to see what their care recommendations are and if it's possible to lightly buff out the scratches without damaging the bag.  We will see what they say.


----------



## lorihmatthews

rock_girl said:


> Yup! I sure did. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> I have 14 days to return it if I want, and the only thing I can't decide about is whether the wear to the brass is something I can live with... &#129300; I emailed AMQ in the UK to see what their care recommendations are and if it's possible to lightly buff out the scratches without damaging the bag.  We will see what they say.



Interesting. I wonder what they will say. When I've asked my local boutique about that kind of thing they come up empty. I wonder if you could find out info if you talked to an antique shop or some sort of specialty store that sells metals -- or maybe a jeweler.


----------



## lovingmybags

Shared in the Alexander Mcqueen Legend Tote Shopper thread: my new colorblock pebbled Legend!


----------



## lovingmybags

One more on the back:


----------



## CandidQueen

I recently bought a Novak from Vestiaire Collective, and I have to say that I am absolutely in love! Definitely a new favorite!
I put the story behind this beauty up on my blog if any of you are interested  For some reason the forum isn't allowing me to post pictures, but those are on my blog as well haha  

http://candidqueen.com/index.php/2016/02/26/hello-world/


----------



## GemsBerry

lovingmybags said:


> One more on the back:



Love bi-color combo! leather looks gorgeous.


----------



## lovingmybags

GemsBerry said:


> Love bi-color combo! leather looks gorgeous.



Thank you!  My heart was dead-set on this color/leather combo, so I was so happy when I found it on sale


----------



## Victoriaxxie

Yup mine didn't come with a colour tag too and I bought mine from reebonz


----------



## hikarupanda

My first McQueen!


----------



## Mariapia

hikarupanda said:


> My first McQueen!
> 
> View attachment 3303193




Gorgeous![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hikarupanda

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks!


----------



## ichan

Hi all. I'm interested in this military large novak: https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/Alexander-McQueen/Large-textured-leather-tote/653889

However notice this novak doesn't seem to have the turnlock on the top like any Novak pics I see from the internet.... is this a variety of Novak??


----------



## GemsBerry

ichan said:


> Hi all. I'm interested in this military large novak: https://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/Alexander-McQueen/Large-textured-leather-tote/653889
> 
> However notice this novak doesn't seem to have the turnlock on the top like any Novak pics I see from the internet.... is this a variety of Novak??



If I'm not mistaken Novak on Outnet was some updated re-issue dedicated to some date in McQueen (e.g. 10 years of something) and its design can be different from original.


----------



## katrinti

lorihmatthews said:


> My newest acquisition. It is exquisite! A mini Heroine made with water snake, pony hair, and leather, with a suede interior.




OMG this bag is perfect! my dream
Where did you find it? I was looking for this bag almost one year but I haven't found a new bag in this color..


----------



## rosiers

Hi, does anyone have de manta clutches in different sizes? I'd love to see what different sizes can hold, thank you.


----------



## Kmora

rosiers said:


> Hi, does anyone have de manta clutches in different sizes? I'd love to see what different sizes can hold, thank you.




I have the small one and would love the big one as well  I could take some pictures of what it fits later. Are there some special things you wonder about?


----------



## cltedoonan

Hi! I bought an Alexander McQueen Mini Legend online on May 13, but I was unhappy with the gold-metal hardware with scratches, patches, and uneven polish. The customer service would not authorise my return, and this is what she said:

Please be advised that the distressed look of the hardware is intended by the brand itself. This is part of the design of McQueen and this is the look McQueen wants to showcase. The distressed hardware may differ piece to piece, as each piece is all hand made to achieve uniqueness.

As per your photos, the distressing is across all your hardware and this is part of the design. This is not deemed as a fault but an important characteristic of McQueen's design and aesthetics. McQueen is known for his signature dark, dramatic and romantic look. The distressed look is an underlying signature in his clothing and across all his other goods.

#####

To those who own Alexander McQueen bags, can you please verify this? Please advise. If it's meant to be like this, I'll be happy with it and consider it different from my all other bags (I'm a bling-bag person hehehe).

Thank you!


----------



## Jaime

Yes my Alexander McQueen bags have antiqued/aged looking hardware.


----------



## lovingmybags

cltedoonan said:


> Hi! I bought an Alexander McQueen Mini Legend online on May 13, but I was dissatisfied with the gold-metal hardware with scratches, patches, and uneven polish. The customer service would not authorise my return, and this is what she said:
> 
> Please be advised that the distressed look of the hardware is intended by the brand itself. This is part of the design of McQueen and this is the look McQueen wants to showcase. The distressed hardware may differ piece to piece, as each piece is all hand made to achieve uniqueness.
> 
> As per your photos, the distressing is across all your hardware and this is part of the design. This is not deemed as a fault but an important characteristic of McQueen's design and aesthetics. McQueen is known for his signature dark, dramatic and romantic look. The distressed look is an underlying signature in his clothing and across all his other goods.
> 
> #####
> 
> To those who own Alexander McQueen bags, can you please verify this? Please advise. Thank you!



Yes, this seems to be normal for their hardware; I personally don't mind it, but understand that it may bother some buyers who're not used to the look.


----------



## cltedoonan

Thanks! All my other bags (different brands) have shiny gold or silver hardware so I'm not used to the "distressed" hardware look. 

But I'm happier now, knowing that my bag is not "old" or "defective". It's a nice way to start expanding my taste in bags.


----------



## adalinarose

chloehandbags said:


> I thought that maybe there should be a thread for members to discuss and post pics of their Alexander McQueen bags - whether they are a variation of the Novak, or other styles.
> 
> Also, we could discuss and post pics of AM bags we are thinking of getting/would like to get.
> 
> A few hours ago, I finally succumbed and bought the black fish scale Mini Novak with Dragon (or Wyrm) Clasp:
> 
> net-a-porter.com/images/product/15753/xlarge/index.jpg
> I hope I like it as much IRL as I do on-line!


Alexander McQueen bags are famous for its fantastic design and its design so Gorgeous


----------



## dangerouscurves

cltedoonan said:


> Hi! I bought an Alexander McQueen Mini Legend online on May 13, but I was unhappy with the gold-metal hardware with scratches, patches, and uneven polish. The customer service would not authorise my return, and this is what she said:
> 
> Please be advised that the distressed look of the hardware is intended by the brand itself. This is part of the design of McQueen and this is the look McQueen wants to showcase. The distressed hardware may differ piece to piece, as each piece is all hand made to achieve uniqueness.
> 
> As per your photos, the distressing is across all your hardware and this is part of the design. This is not deemed as a fault but an important characteristic of McQueen's design and aesthetics. McQueen is known for his signature dark, dramatic and romantic look. The distressed look is an underlying signature in his clothing and across all his other goods.
> 
> #####
> 
> To those who own Alexander McQueen bags, can you please verify this? Please advise. If it's meant to be like this, I'll be happy with it and consider it different from my all other bags (I'm a bling-bag person hehehe).
> 
> Thank you!




Lol!!! Yes! It's meant to be like that. I got a couple of AMQ bags and all the hardwares are like that.


----------



## GemsBerry

cltedoonan said:


> Hi! I bought an Alexander McQueen Mini Legend online on May 13, but I was unhappy with the gold-metal hardware with scratches, patches, and uneven polish. The customer service would not authorise my return, and this is what she said:
> 
> Please be advised that the distressed look of the hardware is intended by the brand itself. This is part of the design of McQueen and this is the look McQueen wants to showcase. The distressed hardware may differ piece to piece, as each piece is all hand made to achieve uniqueness.
> 
> As per your photos, the distressing is across all your hardware and this is part of the design. This is not deemed as a fault but an important characteristic of McQueen's design and aesthetics. McQueen is known for his signature dark, dramatic and romantic look. The distressed look is an underlying signature in his clothing and across all his other goods.
> 
> #####
> 
> To those who own Alexander McQueen bags, can you please verify this? Please advise. If it's meant to be like this, I'll be happy with it and consider it different from my all other bags (I'm a bling-bag person hehehe).
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, "distressed" look goes back to McQueen's designs by himself like in this flap-over bag.


----------



## Mariapia

For ladies looking for a De Manta clutch, there are a few on sale on a very reputable Italian site:

www.gebnegozionline.com


----------



## GemsBerry

Sale is now on at http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us/alexandermcqueen/online/women/sale


----------



## Jaime

So I'd been looking at this beauty since it first popped up on some shopping sites and yesterday I ordered it in the sales... So looking forward to its arrival!


----------



## Jaime

I've not bought direct from the Alexander McQueen site before but does anyone know if they have further reductions? Had my eye on something but don't want to buy only for it to be reduced again the next day.

Thanks


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Does anyone if Alexander McQueen runs small in its RTW?


----------



## Jaime

Does anyone have a heroine mini that has owned it for a while? Just wondering how practical it is to use or if the way it opens and closes gets annoying?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Jaime said:


> Does anyone have a heroine mini that has owned it for a while? Just wondering how practical it is to use or if the way it opens and closes gets annoying?



I have the small heroine but perhaps mini is smaller? The bag is actually more practical. I expected. I tend to tuck the flap under most of the time for easy access and the side zippers allow it to open wide when I'm looking for something in a hurry. I will try to post a pic


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Here is my baby. Next to iPad cover for size comparison . Hope this helps


----------



## Jaime

I think that size looks perfect. I ordered the mini and was unsure on the size. The flap part wrinkled alot too when lifting. I think it may have been way to small to be practical so I ended up returning it


----------



## GemsBerry

My new Legend. Small size is perfect, strap length and width too.


----------



## Picard

Woww, The color is amazing


----------



## GemsBerry

Picard said:


> Woww, The color is amazing


Thank you, it goes with everything.


----------



## pattycervanted

GemsBerry said:


> I have 6 McQueen bags, I used my Novak as a school bag to carry laptop, texboks and the stuff ( I do NOT wear backpacks. LOL), it held on very well,  it's still there in my closet. Then three Folk bags that I purchased in last two years have very thick sturdy calf leather (they are a bit heavy). But the last two folk bags I had to return because leather and overall quality were not that great (looked and felt like fake but were totally authentic from Zappos).
> hi i would just like to ask you to authenticate this de manta bag thanks


----------



## pattycervanted

and this


----------



## pattycervanted

this is from the inside


----------



## Izzy48

GemsBerry said:


> My new Legend. Small size is perfect, strap length and width too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417830
> View attachment 3417831
> View attachment 3417832


Just beautiful!


----------



## GemsBerry

pattycervanted said:


> this is from the inside


I don't have that particular Demanta bag but it came out at the same time with Folk, logo and imprints are consistent. ask for zipper marking, it should be like this.


----------



## lvchanelboy

Saks SA sent me this clutch 40% off. Pm for SA info.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,
Does anyone remember the person who has a cathedral clutch in her signature as a wishlist item? I found the cathedral and would like to let her know where she can find it.

Thanks


----------



## KimmmayBaby

Question, I'm trying to decide between a Ferragamo or a McQueen anyone have both? Thoughts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GemsBerry

KimmmayBaby said:


> Question, I'm trying to decide between a Ferragamo or a McQueen anyone have both? Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


I love both but I wear McQueen more. Ferragamo is of better quality IMO but styles are for more mature audience. McQueen is edgier and fun.


----------



## KimmmayBaby

GemsBerry said:


> I love both but I wear McQueen more. Ferragamo is of better quality IMO but styles are for more mature audience. McQueen is edgier and fun.


Thank you, this would be my first high end purchase and I was trying to decide what route to go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GemsBerry

KimmmayBaby said:


> Thank you, this would be my first high end purchase and I was trying to decide what route to go
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


You are welcome. Come back and post pics when you get her


----------



## GemsBerry

Sale is now on http://www.alexandermcqueen.com/


----------



## serenityneow

Hi McQueen lovers, does anyone have the Heroine open tote?  I just found one on sale and it's on its way to me.  From the size and design, it looks like it could be a very functional workhorse bag, but I've never owned a McQueen and don't know how durable they are.  I would pile files and a laptop in this bag, and definitely wouldn't baby it.  It might also double as a carry-on travel bag.  Opinions?


----------



## Mariapia

Here is the Padlock satchel , small size.
I bought it a few weeks ago.


----------



## GemsBerry

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3573973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Padlock satchel , small size.
> I bought it a few weeks ago.


Love yours in red. this is mine


----------



## Mariapia

GemsBerry said:


> Love yours in red. this is mine


Beautiful, GemsBerry!


----------



## Jaime

I am wondering how everyone's heroines have held up?

I bought this one just before Christmas:

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...hVBrpQKHbPVARwQ_AUIBygB#imgrc=4fV-Z0UQgT1avM:

Haven't used it yet still have a couple of weeks to decide on it and I've noticed that the flap is getting incredibly wrinkled just from opening it when trying it on. I get it isn't the most practical bag around to use but I prefer not to keep it if it's going to look shabby and old after a few uses. I did receive one first that had a deep scratch (even though the leather is almost like saffiano leather) and the bag itself was getting wrinkles. I the second one I got in exchange was lovely but I wondered if the condition of the first one was it's future. 
I got it for a great price but I don't want to keep it if it's not going to age well. 

Anyone have this style that can comment on how it ages after use over a period of time? 

Thanks


----------



## Bagaficianado

My ultimate Alexander McQueen panther knuckle box clutch ❤❤❤ No words.


----------



## Gabrie

Hello to all McQueen owner especially small padlock round zipper bag 
This is would be my first McQueen item/bag and plan to use as everyday/ work bag, please your thoughts pro and con about this bag (practically, quality, durable/scratches, if slouchy after period of time) also my big concern is do you have an experience colour transfer or rain mark on your bag? Thanks and much appreciated your input


----------



## Mariapia

Gabrie said:


> Hello to all McQueen owner especially small padlock round zipper bag
> This is would be my first McQueen item/bag and plan to use as everyday/ work bag, please your thoughts pro and con about this bag (practically, quality, durable/scratches, if slouchy after period of time) also my big concern is do you have an experience colour transfer or rain mark on your bag? Thanks and much appreciated your input


Hi Gabrie!
The Padlock satchel is a very practical bag as it is 17 or 18 cm deep. It means that it will fit all your essentials.
It won't slouch and the grainy leather isn't prone to scratches or colour transfer. 
I don't know about the durability as I have had mine for approximately two months only.
The only con I have found is the price. The bag is much too  expensive compared to my Zanellato Postina which I bought at the same time.. 
Try to get it on sale, Gabrie.


----------



## msd_bags

Gabrie said:


> Hello to all McQueen owner especially small padlock round zipper bag
> This is would be my first McQueen item/bag and plan to use as everyday/ work bag, please your thoughts pro and con about this bag (practically, quality, durable/scratches, if slouchy after period of time) also my big concern is do you have an experience colour transfer or rain mark on your bag? Thanks and much appreciated your input



Mine is in Birch color I believe. I have her for almost a year now, but since I have a lot of other bags, she is very lightly used. I really like it for size, structure, leather and the easy opening. I have no experience with color transfer. I'm not sure if I've worn her with jeans. Mine has not shown signs of use except a minor wave on the leather. A minor con for me is the weight. It's not that heavy on its own, but could feel heavy as you put more stuff. And I would have preferred bottom feet on her.


----------



## Gabrie

Mariapia said:


> Hi Gabrie!
> The Padlock satchel is a very practical bag as it is 17 or 18 cm deep. It means that it will fit all your essentials.
> It won't slouch and the grainy leather isn't prone to scratches or colour transfer.
> I don't know about the durability as I have had mine for approximately two months only.
> The only con I have found is the price. The bag is much too  expensive compared to my Zanellato Postina which I bought at the same time..
> Try to get it on sale, Gabrie.


Thanks Mariapia, the pink one that I want is on sale. Your colour is gorgeous too. Have you wear when rain? Is it have a rain drop/mark on it? I am paranoid now since my Givenchy Pandora Oxblood is faded when get wet (from rain drop or sweat hand - crazy!!).


----------



## Gabrie

msd_bags said:


> Mine is in Birch color I believe. I have her for almost a year now, but since I have a lot of other bags, she is very lightly used. I really like it for size, structure, leather and the easy opening. I have no experience with color transfer. I'm not sure if I've worn her with jeans. Mine has not shown signs of use except a minor wave on the leather. A minor con for me is the weight. It's not that heavy on its own, but could feel heavy as you put more stuff. And I would have preferred bottom feet on her.


Thanks msd_bags. What colour is Birch? At the moment I am more toward to get this bag compare to Philip Lim Pasli Medium size. Philip Lim Pashli in medium is more heavy.
The one is concern me and hold me to purchase is IF the bag faded when gets wet / rain drop. Super paranoid when found out it happened to my Oxblood Pandora.


----------



## Mariapia

Gabrie said:


> Thanks Mariapia, the pink one that I want is on sale. Your colour is gorgeous too. Have you wear when rain? Is it have a rain drop/mark on it? I am paranoid now since my Givenchy Pandora Oxblood is faded when get wet (from rain drop or sweat hand - crazy!!).


No, Gabrie, I still haven't carried it in the rain... But I don't think it would get spots.
Oxblood colour is different in my opinion. 
I have noticed that oxblood and purple can change colours easily.
I have a purple Gérard Darel bag that sold with a pochette.
The bag isn't really purple anymore, the pochette which remained inside... is still the same colour as before.
I think it has something to do with oxydation which happens when we take our bags out, rain or shine.


----------



## msd_bags

Gabrie said:


> Thanks msd_bags. What colour is Birch? At the moment I am more toward to get this bag compare to Philip Lim Pasli Medium size. Philip Lim Pashli in medium is more heavy.
> The one is concern me and hold me to purchase is IF the bag faded when gets wet / rain drop. Super paranoid when found out it happened to my Oxblood Pandora.



This is my bag.


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> This is my bag.
> View attachment 3607256


Beautiful, msd_bags!


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful, msd_bags!



Thanks mariapia!! How are you finding your red?


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Thanks mariapia!! How are you finding your red?


I love it, msd_bags, I bought it on sale but it's true that at first, I was looking for one like yours. as I had already bought my red Zanellato Postina..


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> I love it, msd_bags, I bought it on sale but it's true that at first, I was looking for one like yours. as I had already bought my red Zanellato Postina..



It's another gorgeous red anyway, so 2 are justifiable!! [emoji16]


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> It's another gorgeous red anyway, so 2 are justifiable!! [emoji16]


Yes!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Been using my Large Demanta since Feb 11. Decided to pair with my Studded Slip-Ons today.
Posted this in the main forum but I think I should have posted it here. Is this the Un/Official AMCQ Thread?


----------



## Picard

I saw the other day the new box bag in sales in Liberty London. The price was 50%!!
They were exposed like Zara bags... I was a little surprised.
By the way, the bag is AMAZING. Out of my budget now, but absolutely  beautiful.


----------



## GemsBerry

Picard said:


> I saw the other day the new box bag in sales in Liberty London. The price was 50%!!
> They were exposed like Zara bags... I was a little surprised.
> By the way, the bag is AMAZING. Out of my budget now, but absolutely  beautiful.


I would totally get black with eyelets!


----------



## lesAdrets

Those of you with the Padlock: do you just leave the key strap as it is? It seems impossible to remove because the key cover won’t fit through the strap slit, and it always slips down the handle when I carry it by the long strap—not a look I love. The last few times I carried her I secured the key higher to the handle hardware with a ball chain, but that’s not a look I relish either. Haven’t carried her much over the years because of this. I would hate to resort to cutting it off. Any other solutions?

I’m also sad they stopped producing this bag though—would’ve loved to have gotten other colors.


----------



## lesAdrets

Bagaficianado said:


> My ultimate Alexander McQueen panther knuckle box clutch ❤❤❤ No words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603693


Stunning!


----------



## Kathleen37

lesAdrets said:


> Those of you with the Padlock: do you just leave the key strap as it is? It seems impossible to remove because the key cover won’t fit through the strap slit, and it always slips down the handle when I carry it by the long strap—not a look I love. The last few times I carried her I secured the key higher to the handle hardware with a ball chain, but that’s not a look I relish either. Haven’t carried her much over the years because of this. I would hate to resort to cutting it off. Any other solutions?
> 
> I’m also sad they stopped producing this bag though—would’ve loved to have gotten other colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209323
> View attachment 4209324



I don't have this bag, but have had similar trouble. Lets see if I can explain this...

If you pull the key cover away from the key (on the leather strap ) you should be able to fold the key cover over a bit, so that it will fit through the hole in the other end of the strap. Does that make sense? You can then pull the cover back down over the key (when the strap is undone) It will have fit, but the cover has no flexibility at all when it's covering the key. 

Good luck!!! Beautiful bag!


----------



## lesAdrets

Kathleen37 said:


> I don't have this bag, but have had similar trouble. Lets see if I can explain this...
> 
> If you pull the key cover away from the key (on the leather strap ) you should be able to fold the key cover over a bit, so that it will fit through the hole in the other end of the strap. Does that make sense? You can then pull the cover back down over the key (when the strap is undone) It will have fit, but the cover has no flexibility at all when it's covering the key.
> 
> Good luck!!! Beautiful bag!



Yes, thank you—that's a very clear explanation! Sadly, the cover is still a skosh too big and/or stiff to fit through the slit. I'll keep playing with your technique though. Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## Kathleen37

No problem, just remember that it was skoshed at one point to fit it to the handle of the bag!!! With leather of that quality, manipulating it shouldn't cause any damage to the cles cover. 

All the best


----------



## lesAdrets

Kathleen37 said:


> No problem, just remember that it was skoshed at one point to fit it to the handle of the bag!!! With leather of that quality, manipulating it shouldn't cause any damage to the cles cover.
> 
> All the best



I just realized the keys are attached to a ring, so I need to remove the ring, then I should be able to pull the strap through the cles cover and detach. Time to sacrifice my manicure…


----------



## Kathleen37

You shouldn't need to remove the ring - now the cles cover is separate from the keys - you should be able to manipulate the cover through the gap - and the gap should easily be big enough to get the keys and the ring through?


----------



## lesAdrets

Kathleen37 said:


> You shouldn't need to remove the ring - now the cles cover is separate from the keys - you should be able to manipulate the cover through the gap - and the gap should easily be big enough to get the keys and the ring through?


It's still a very tight fit and I get queasy at the thought of using brute force on my bags maybe I'll get my husband to do it haha


----------



## 4bratz

Hi, is there anyone that can help authenticate this for me please? Thanks.


----------



## Izzy48

In my years of buying bags, I have only purchased 2 Alexander McQueen bags. The last was a box bag which I have enjoyed tremendously. When I saw this bag it was love at first sight but I didn't purchase it due to its cost and I couldn't justify it in my mind. However, it never left my mind so I justified it by thinking I could use it for my daughter's upcoming wedding in the spring of next year.  When it arrived, I fell in love with it again. No justification needed. As I have heard, the third time is the charm.


----------



## Versace Girl

I haven't seen anything yet on TPF regarding the *Alexander McQueen Jewelled Satchel. *I chose this as my Christmas gift, ordered it through Net-A-Porter when they had their sale and I am dying to have it. (Haha I had my husband check it over and stash it away when the delivery came.)
Anyway, here's some pics for reference just to start the conversation on this gorgeous bag.


----------



## Alena21

Versace Girl said:


> I haven't seen anything yet on TPF regarding the *Alexander McQueen Jewelled Satchel. *I chose this as my Christmas gift, ordered it through Net-A-Porter when they had their sale and I am dying to have it. (Haha I had my husband check it over and stash it away when the delivery came.)
> Anyway, here's some pics for reference just to start the conversation on this gorgeous bag.
> View attachment 4270258
> 
> View attachment 4270259
> 
> View attachment 4270261
> 
> View attachment 4270263
> 
> View attachment 4270265


I love this bag! Just got mine.
 Which colour did you get?? They are all so beautiful! (In the PRADA forum I have a thread where TPFers just helped me choose btw thePrada Cahier and this bag.)


----------



## Alena21

I'm also surprised there is no thread on it.  Maybe because it just came out this year. It is an instant classic with the box shape and a little glamour from the jeweled element.


----------



## Versace Girl

Alena21 said:


> I love this bag! Just got mine.
> Which colour did you get?? They are all so beautiful! (In the PRADA forum I have a thread where TPFers just helped me choose btw thePrada Cahier and this bag.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270345


 You made the best choice! I also chose the dark rose and seeing your pics makes me so excited to get mine! Counting down the days. 

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous bag.


----------



## Izzy48

Versace Girl said:


> I haven't seen anything yet on TPF regarding the *Alexander McQueen Jewelled Satchel. *I chose this as my Christmas gift, ordered it through Net-A-Porter when they had their sale and I am dying to have it. (Haha I had my husband check it over and stash it away when the delivery came.)
> Anyway, here's some pics for reference just to start the conversation on this gorgeous bag.
> View attachment 4270258
> 
> View attachment 4270259
> 
> View attachment 4270261
> 
> View attachment 4270263
> 
> View attachment 4270265



Just beautiful!


----------



## ceedoan

Izzy48 said:


> In my years of buying bags, I have only purchased 2 Alexander McQueen bags. The last was a box bag which I have enjoyed tremendously. When I saw this bag it was love at first sight but I didn't purchase it due to its cost and I couldn't justify it in my mind. However, it never left my mind so I justified it by thinking I could use it for my daughter's upcoming wedding in the spring of next year.  When it arrived, I fell in love with it again. No justification needed. As I have heard, the third time is the charm.



IT'S STUNNING!!! im looking to purchase the exact one, does it fit the larger iphones? i have the 7S+ and wondering if itll fit. not fitting my phone may be deal breaker for me! thank u and congrats, enjoy this absolutely beautiful clutch!


----------



## Izzy48

ceedoan said:


> IT'S STUNNING!!! im looking to purchase the exact one, does it fit the larger iphones? i have the 7S+ and wondering if itll fit. not fitting my phone may be deal breaker for me! thank u and congrats, enjoy this absolutely beautiful clutch!



Thank you so much and I know you would love it! Now here's the bad news, my iPhone 10S Max will not fit in the bag. I knew this when I bought it so I was not disappointed. However, I realize it is an issue for many people. I don't know if our phones are the same size but I assume they are close so I would check the size carefully. You will love the bag if you get it.


----------



## Queensmama

Does anyone own and love the mini box? Does it fit the plus size iPhones? Tia!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Both are cute. However, I like the edginess of AM bags over Prada.  Good luck!


----------



## Jeeezy

Hi all, first time poster, relatively new handbag fanatic. Was really fun to see everyone's Mcqueen's bags as I'm very intrigued by this brand and am eyeing a Heroine 30 bag. 

Just wanted to find out what's everyone's opinion on the Heroine 30 and why it seems to be so uncommonly featured in this thread? Are there any known problems with this bag? Seems the consensus is that everyone loves the Padlock zip-around.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jeeezy said:


> Hi all, first time poster, relatively new handbag fanatic. Was really fun to see everyone's Mcqueen's bags as I'm very intrigued by this brand and am eyeing a Heroine 30 bag.
> 
> Just wanted to find out what's everyone's opinion on the Heroine 30 and why it seems to be so uncommonly featured in this thread? Are there any known problems with this bag? Seems the consensus is that everyone loves the Padlock zip-around.


I would love a Heroine as well and look forward to hearing thoughts!


----------



## raffifi

Jeeezy said:


> Hi all, first time poster, relatively new handbag fanatic. Was really fun to see everyone's Mcqueen's bags as I'm very intrigued by this brand and am eyeing a Heroine 30 bag.
> 
> Just wanted to find out what's everyone's opinion on the Heroine 30 and why it seems to be so uncommonly featured in this thread? Are there any known problems with this bag? Seems the consensus is that everyone loves the Padlock zip-around.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I would love a Heroine as well and look forward to hearing thoughts!



Me too, I would love to hear some thoughts.
I love my box bag so I think the heroine would be lovely as a bigger bag


----------



## Jeeezy

raffifi said:


> Me too, I would love to hear some thoughts.
> I love my box bag so I think the heroine would be lovely as a bigger bag



The box bag is really great! Love the clasp mechanism.


----------



## Clifmar

Hi! Does anyone have this bag? Or a similar make? Do you love it? How’s the quality?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Excited for the upcoming season!!


----------



## Jeeezy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Excited for the upcoming season!!



Could these be a new line of Heroine? The handles and overall silhouette reminds me so. Overall I really enjoyed that AW19/20 show.


----------



## blackcherry88

Clifmar said:


> Hi! Does anyone have this bag? Or a similar make? Do you love it? How’s the quality?



The exact bag you are looking at is a seasonal model. I tried on the classic model at my local boutique a couple of years back. The quality is superb, but I hate how they design the closure of the flap.

This is a double handle bag with a flap closure. To close the bag entirely, there’s a hole on the flap where the front handle goes though, and there’s no exterior pocket.

Can you image how much you will fumble when your phone is ringing inside the bag while you are in a hurry and you only have one free hand? That will be kind of a nightmare to open the bag to get your phone.

You can always have the bag ‘open’ but it looks kind of ugly in that way.


----------



## sdkitty

just happened upon this one on Anns Fabulous Finda...I like it


----------



## whoareyou

sdkitty said:


> just happened upon this one on Anns Fabulous Finda...I like it


Do not buy the Alexander McQueen mini padlock. My purse dropped to the ground while I was wearing it. The crossbody straps are held on by glue and the company is unresponsive to my inquiries over the past three months - and I bought this new at an Alexander McQueen boutique.


----------



## sdkitty

whoareyou said:


> Do not buy the Alexander McQueen mini padlock. My purse dropped to the ground while I was wearing it. The crossbody straps are held on by glue and the company is unresponsive to my inquiries over the past three months - and I bought this new at an Alexander McQueen boutique.


wow
that doesn't seem right for an expensive bag
can you try to return it where you purchased?


----------



## whoareyou

sdkitty said:


> wow
> that doesn't seem right for an expensive bag
> can you try to return it where you purchased?


I would have brought it back to the original boutique if I could. Unfortunately I moved since I purchased the bag and no longer live near a boutique. I have tried to reach out via their website but every time I do they send me a generic email asking for more information as if I never messaged them before. It’s very frustrating. I am thinking of making a stop at an Alexander McQueen boutique next time I’m in a city that has one. There really aren’t too many of them though and I’m usually traveling with a toddler in tow so it would not be convenient.


----------



## sdkitty

whoareyou said:


> I would have brought it back to the original boutique if I could. Unfortunately I moved since I purchased the bag and no longer live near a boutique. I have tried to reach out via their website but every time I do they send me a generic email asking for more information as if I never messaged them before. It’s very frustrating. I am thinking of making a stop at an Alexander McQueen boutique next time I’m in a city that has one. There really aren’t too many of them though and I’m usually traveling with a toddler in tow so it would not be convenient.


GL
Not surprised glue didn't hold up
If I were you I'd get my money back or another style (assuming you get to a boutique and they're willing to help you


----------



## Alena21

Glue...unacceptable...smh


----------



## swallowtails

Does anyone have a pinter bag? I realise it's not very much talked about anywhere on the internet and would welcome opinions. I saw a couple on sale (not the North South version though that's the one I really hope to get) and thought of getting one, but I have never bought a mcqueen bag so I'm not sure if it will hold up to daily use.

It is apparently made of smooth leather and I suspect the rounded edges will get bumped around a lot with use. So far I haven't seen in-depth reviews of Mcqueen's leather quality.


----------



## whoareyou

swallowtails said:


> Does anyone have a pinter bag? I realise it's not very much talked about anywhere on the internet and would welcome opinions. I saw a couple on sale (not the North South version though that's the one I really hope to get) and thought of getting one, but I have never bought a mcqueen bag so I'm not sure if it will hold up to daily use.
> 
> It is apparently made of smooth leather and I suspect the rounded edges will get bumped around a lot with use. So far I haven't seen in-depth reviews of Mcqueen's leather quality.



I don’t know about this particular purse but see my photos above. The purse was used occasionally on weekends and did not hold up for a full two years. It was purchased directly from a mcqueen boutique and when I complained about it to a sales rep, she recommended a leather repair shop I could go to on my own dime. They wouldn’t stand behind the poor construction of the handles using glue and a single stitch.


----------



## swallowtails

whoareyou said:


> I don’t know about this particular purse but see my photos above. The purse was used occasionally on weekends and did not hold up for a full two years. It was purchased directly from a mcqueen boutique and when I complained about it to a sales rep, she recommended a leather repair shop I could go to on my own dime. They wouldn’t stand behind the poor construction of the handles using glue and a single stitch.



That is awful. I saw the photos you posted. I guess I won't be getting another of their bags until their quality improves. It's a shame as their designs are unique.


----------



## lacarmina

So happy with my Christmas present- 
Alexander McQueen skull crocodile silver leather mini bag! Love the “space goth” crossbody style and how the skeleton’s crystal eyes sparkle. Does anyone else have one of these McQueen purses?


----------



## patsku

Anyone have the Story bag? I just ordered this.


----------



## patsku

I now have the bag and I am so happy with it! It is beautifully made and surprisingly light. Fits just enough, it fits my small wallet, my keys, a lipstick, iPhone and a powder. If I take only my cards and no wallet, I can squeeze in my sun glasses, too. Perfect! 
It is a really bright red that makes my outfits pop. I wear so much McQueen and similarly styled things that I know I will get a ton of wear out of this bag. It is classic but with a twist. I don't think I will carry it as a clutch though but I will see. 

To the cons now. The magnet is very tight and sometimes it is a bit tough to get it to attach. And also I worry a bit whether the strap will rub against to flap from the inside. This has happened in some of my bags that are built in the same way. 

Here a couple of shots.


----------



## Alena21

Congratulations. It is very beautiful!


----------



## Allexis

Anyone has The Story bag in ivory maybe?

I’ve been eyeing this bag for a year now, but reading last couple of pages I am concerned about the quality...any happy owners here to share their thoughts 

This is the bag I was looking forward to purchase, but now having double thoughts - https://www.alexandermcqueen.com/en-ie/the-story/the-story-610021D780T9006.html


----------



## Allexis

If anyone is looking for a small the story bag in black, there is 1 left at half price - https://www.thedoublef.com/eu_en/bl...dw7bE1IBE1u_YoQ_nms8ymGPCAm_7y7npENFNQ8PXKSPw


----------



## Allexis

Just purchased from My Theresa....hope it will be delivered soon.....my theresa has it on 30 % sale and you receive extra 20 % on checkout with code SALE1 - https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/alexander-mcqueen-the-story-leather-shoulder-bag-1423344.html


----------



## Allexis

The story bag in red, 40 % off + 20 % at checkout with the code SALE1






						mytheresa.com
					

Alexander McQUEEN is our go-to brand for clothing, shoes and accessories that are equal parts elegant and edgy. Shop online at Mytherea - Fast delivery.




					www.mytheresa.com


----------



## Allexis

Yoox has Small Story bag in stock and the full price is actually 30 % lower compared to other websites....recomended retail price was 1800 € for all colours...

black -
https://mobile.yoox.com/ie/45541413FH/item#sts=dreambox80&cod10=45541413FH&sizeId=1&sizeName=

fuchsia - gorgeous colour








						ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Across-body Bag - Women ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Across-body Bags online on YOOX Ireland - 45541413NQ
					

ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Women Across-body Bag on YOOX. The best online selection of Across-body Bags ALEXANDER MCQUEEN. YOOX exclusive items of Italian and international designers - Secure payments - Free Return




					mobile.yoox.com


----------



## Mariapia

Allexis said:


> Yoox has Small Story bag in stock and the full price is actually 30 % lower compared to other websites....recomended retail price was 1800 € for all colours...
> 
> black -
> https://mobile.yoox.com/ie/45541413FH/item#sts=dreambox80&cod10=45541413FH&sizeId=1&sizeName=
> 
> fuchsia - gorgeous colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Across-body Bag - Women ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Across-body Bags online on YOOX Ireland - 45541413NQ
> 
> 
> ALEXANDER MCQUEEN Women Across-body Bag on YOOX. The best online selection of Across-body Bags ALEXANDER MCQUEEN. YOOX exclusive items of Italian and international designers - Secure payments - Free Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobile.yoox.com


I also bought a red Alexander Mac Queen bag from Yoox a few years ago.


----------



## Allexis

Tnx for a reply  how are you satisfied with the quality of the bag? I have noticed that AMQ bags are not so popular amongst the bag lovers here and I am curious why...and it was even difficult to find this topic, as only few people are posting their experience...


----------



## Mariapia

Allexis said:


> Tnx for a reply  how are you satisfied with the quality of the bag? I have noticed that AMQ bags are not so popular amongst the bag lovers here and I am curious why...and it was even difficult to find this topic, as only few people are posting their experience...


I didn’t have any problems with my bag, Allexis.  
No problems with Yoox either.
I don’t know why AMQ is not so popular here.
Maybe the prices... compared to other contemporary designers.


----------



## Allexis

Yoox is my favourite website, along with The Outnet....I can always find good deals there 

I can see your bag looks like new  even after a couple of years...I do hope mine will be the same quality...

I have ordered it from My Theresa, came in a day, but I was not happy with the condition - it was displayed on the floor and had some scratches and dents so I requested an exchange....they immediately reserved the last one for me and it should come next week I hope....excellent customer service 

In the meantime, Net-a-porter sent me sale alert for the same bag, so I have ordered from them too and I’ll keep the one that will be in the perfect condition...

I must admit that I have not even seen AMQ bags on the streets in my city...I also have a beautiful Burberry bag, but it is not popular amongst the bag lovers, too....on the other hand, I see B clothes on the streets really often....maybe just UK designers are not so popular when it comes to bags - except Mulberry - and most people would rather spend that amount on french designers like Celine, Givenchy, Chloe, YSL ....the same price range, but more prestigious in the bag world...just my thoughts


----------



## Mariapia

Allexis said:


> Yoox is my favourite website, along with The Outnet....I can always find good deals there
> 
> I can see your bag looks like new  even after a couple of years...I do hope mine will be the same quality...
> 
> I have ordered it from My Theresa, came in a day, but I was not happy with the condition - it was displayed on the floor and had some scratches and dents so I requested an exchange....they immediately reserved the last one for me and it should come next week I hope....excellent customer service
> 
> In the meantime, Net-a-porter sent me sale alert for the same bag, so I have ordered from them too and I’ll keep the one that will be in the perfect condition...
> 
> I must admit that I have not even seen AMQ bags on the streets in my city...I also have a beautiful Burberry bag, but it is not popular amongst the bag lovers, too....on the other hand, I see B clothes on the streets really often....maybe just UK designers are not so popular when it comes to bags - except Mulberry - and most people would rather spend that amount on french designers like Celine, Givenchy, Chloe, YSL ....the same price range, but more prestigious in the bag world...just my thoughts


I totally agree, Allexis.
Where I live I see very few people wear premier or contemporary bag brands.
TPF is a microcosm.
Most women around the world have never heard of Chloé, Burberry or Hermès, let alone Alexander Mc Queen...


----------



## Allexis

Mariapia said:


> TPF is a microcosm.
> Most women around the world have never heard of Chloé, Burberry or Hermès, let alone Alexander Mc Queen...



Sometimes I forget that and get surprised when I encounter on someone who is completely outside of a fashion world 

If anyone is looking for a Small The Story bag, here is on sale 40 %

Fuchsia  https://www.modes.com/ie/shopping/small-the-story-tote-14935965

Black -  https://www.modes.com/ie/shopping/two-tone-the-story-tote-14829274


----------



## Allexis

The Story, black, on sale 30 % - https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/a...her-shoulder-bag-1476408.html?catref=category

The Story, white, on sale 30 % - https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/a...her-shoulder-bag-1484554.html?catref=category


----------



## Allexis

I am thrilled with my gorgeous The Story small bag    

I’ve posted photos here  - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-precious-bags-3.1038838/post-34313730

Story on sale on ******* web 

https://www.*******.com/pages/search?type=product&q=alexander+mcqueen+the+story


----------



## Mariapia

Allexis said:


> I am thrilled with my gorgeous The Story small bag
> 
> I’ve posted photos here  - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-precious-bags-3.1038838/post-34313730
> 
> Story on sale on ******* web
> 
> https://www.*******.com/pages/search?type=product&q=alexander+mcqueen+the+story


Congratulations, Allexis!


----------



## Allexis

Yoox has the small story on sale and on top of that goes extra 20 % until Feb 14th

Fuchsia  - https://mobile.yoox.com/ie/45541413NQ/item#sts=dreambox80&cod10=45541413NQ&sizeId=1&sizeName=

Red - https://mobile.yoox.com/ie/45541413NC/item#sts=dreambox80&cod10=45541413NC&sizeId=1&sizeName=


----------



## Allexis

Great sale on The Outnet - https://www.theoutnet.com/en-ie/sho...le-bags/padlock-leather-tote/9649229528662527



			https://www.theoutnet.com/en-ie/shop/product/alexander-mcqueen/top-handle/top-handle-bags/heroine-croc-effect-leather-tote/9649229528660616


----------



## Allexis

The Outnet has a lot of AMQ bags on sale - https://www.theoutnet.com/en-ie/shop/designers/alexander-mcqueen/bags

Heroine is 

Yoox has a lot of AMQ bags on extra 30 % off today - https://mobile.yoox.com/ie/women/sh...gender=D&season=X&attributes={"ctgr":["brs"]}


----------



## Allexis

AMQ The Story small bag in ivory on sale - https://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/alexander-mcqueen-the-story-leather-shoulder-bag-1423344.html

I have this bag and I am thrilled how beautiful it is


----------



## atrackbrown

I got this quilted, patent leather jeweled satchel for a steal in Paris. I guess the universe wanted to give me a gift since we were to go into lockdown just a few months later.

It amazes me that more people aren't into McQueen bags. They're unique, come in a range of colors, and are beautiful.


----------



## Versace Girl

atrackbrown said:


> I got this quilted, patent leather jeweled satchel for a steal in Paris. I guess the universe wanted to give me a gift since we were to go into lockdown just a few months later.
> 
> It amazes me that more people aren't into McQueen bags. They're unique, come in a range of colors, and are beautiful.


I completely agree. They are underrated. Your bag is absolutely stunning!


----------



## amnosa

wondering if anyone here has a mini jewelled satchel? the official site says can "accomodate a smartphone" but the size (17.5cm/7 in) seems really small to be able to fit a smartphone inside... I have a phone that's about 16cm in length


----------



## Sina08

I got this Sculptural Pouch in tan just a few weeks ago and already had the chance to take her out. It’s my first Alexander McQueen, so I didn’t really know what to expect. I love the leather, I love how it’s being carried and love, love, love the gold handle against the tan colour!


----------



## vinotastic

atrackbrown said:


> I got this quilted, patent leather jeweled satchel for a steal in Paris. I guess the universe wanted to give me a gift since we were to go into lockdown just a few months later.
> 
> It amazes me that more people aren't into McQueen bags. They're unique, come in a range of colors, and are beautiful.



How do you like bag?  I have been eyeing this style for a bit (trying to figure out which color I really want).


----------



## EvaH

Lusted for an AMQueen clutch for years but knew it would come to Bicester at some point. Lo and behold it arrived the day before yesterday and I snatched it off yesterday for 60% off. Might be 3-4 years late but I finally got it


----------

